# Post Your Best Landscapes



## Marshal.F (Nov 7, 2010)

And to start things off...


----------



## Grendel (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## JRSJ (Nov 8, 2010)

I might post the rest of this series when I have time to size them for web.


----------



## Louis (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Louis (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## JRSJ (Nov 23, 2010)

Finally had some time. Here are some more landscape work I've done.


----------



## mjardeen (Dec 9, 2010)

Last shot of the day -- taken with my Canon G10. The location is Kalaloch on the the Washington coast.


----------



## earthrise (Dec 9, 2010)

And why not


----------



## Goincarcrazy (Dec 9, 2010)

Some of my most recent landscapes:


----------



## BL (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## skiddy (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## bhavikk (Feb 4, 2011)

Some very nice images  Here is one I have from Waitakere ranges in Auckalnd, New Zealand.


----------



## jhubson1 (Feb 5, 2011)

One


----------



## jhubson1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Tonga


----------



## jhubson1 (Feb 5, 2011)

GG bridge


----------



## jhubson1 (Feb 5, 2011)

New Zealand Milford Sound


----------



## jhubson1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Solitude


----------



## c-law (Feb 6, 2011)

View from Mt Shasta, California
5D MkII & 70-200mm f/2.8L IS






Retired Ocean Maid on the River Plym, Plymouth, England
Pentax 67, 55mm & Fuji 400ISO Roll Film






Woodlands, Plymouth, England
20D & Sigma 18-200mm



I guess the 2nd one is a cityscape but I thought it has enough of the landscape in it for you to forgive it's appearance here.

Chris


----------



## DavidD (Feb 9, 2011)

Good work !

Nice landscape images.

Here's a halo at Big Sur's Point Lobos


----------



## calerouxz (Feb 9, 2011)

Just a couple of mine. 




EOS 30D with 17-40mm f/4L




EOS 30D with 17-40mm f/4L




30D with EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5 (not the best lens, but I could only take one lens to MIA, so I brought the most versatile. Reason being: I'm only 16 and my dad uses all the L lenses :O)


----------



## Claria (Feb 9, 2011)

Sunrise - Kastrup SÃ¸bad at Oeresund coat Kastrup Denmark.
EOS 5D mark II - EF 24-105mm f:4.0L


----------



## Jaredvs (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaredvs/sets/


----------



## djjohnr (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Sully (Feb 9, 2011)

Some beautiful work!

These are from a trip to Ireland ... I challenged myself to make the most out of my old school Minolta DiMAGE Xt (3.2MP). Here are some of my favorite (no PP, I kind of liked the darker, overcast, classic Ireland look..


























-Sully


----------



## Goincarcrazy (Feb 9, 2011)

Sadly, I find more of my landscapes are taken in portrait orientation...

Linn Cove Viaduct





Colors at the Biltmore Estate





A trail to the beach on Jekyll Island, GA


----------



## hobb26odon (Feb 17, 2011)

The landscapes are really beautiful. Great pictures to see.


----------



## JandJ Creative (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## aptem59 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello from Russia


----------



## Ritchie6clayton (Mar 2, 2011)

Fantastic work I must say... loved the collection of landscape of all.
Though I am not a professional photographer but love to take such photos


----------



## ski2slow (Mar 2, 2011)

Wonderful landscape photos!

Here are a couple of mine from Japan.




Golden Sunset by ski2slow, on Flickr




Water Curtain! by ski2slow, on Flickr


----------



## william (Mar 2, 2011)

Some shot with my Canon 40D and 17-40L lens around Cedar Mountain, NC Mountains


----------



## PhishPhood (Mar 2, 2011)

Shot with 5D Mk2, EF70-200mm f/4L USM


----------



## jnskyliner34 (Mar 14, 2011)

1000D + 18-55 kitlens

Barossa Valley. Adelaide, South Australia





Makati City Skyline. Manila, Philippines





Flying above Australia


----------



## DetlevCM (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice idea - although best is always relative.

Some good ones from summer 2010 - the lovely Ruhr:



3.1 by D.C.M. / DetlevCM, on Flickr




IMG_1569 by D.C.M. / DetlevCM, on Flickr


----------



## chris9sanders (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome collection of pictures by all..
Would like to put some of my clicks here


----------



## akiskev (Mar 20, 2011)

*I absolutely love these three:*


Goincarcrazy said:


> Colors at the Biltmore Estate





ski2slow said:


> Water Curtain! by ski2slow, on Flickr





jnskyliner34 said:



> Makati City Skyline. Manila, Philippines






*And some of my landscape shots.. All taken with Rebel XTi (400d) and 17-40L.*



Salonica by Akis Kev, on Flickr




30 sec by Akis Kev, on Flickr




Thessaloniki by night 1 by Akis Kev, on Flickr




Plant Biodiversity - the art of nature by Akis Kev, on Flickr




Harvesting Power by Akis Kev, on Flickr


----------



## Pau (Mar 20, 2011)

Some amazing pictures here. Great Work!


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 20, 2011)

This ended up spanning a 2 page album spread


----------



## Smaggmeron (Mar 21, 2011)

Green Island Taiwan 550d 17-55 2.8


----------



## kubelik (Mar 21, 2011)

preston, that is a really great spread for a wedding album. nicely shot!


----------



## sharagim1 (May 11, 2011)

mjardeen said:


> Last shot of the day -- taken with my Canon G10. The location is Kalaloch on the the Washington coast.



please give us your setup and which filter did you used?


----------



## sharagim1 (May 11, 2011)

thanks for any comment.


----------



## sharagim1 (May 21, 2011)

skiddy said:


>



for goldangate images can you share your camera setup and all your equpment plus filter?
thanks


----------



## K3nt (May 23, 2011)

View from our summer cottage.



_MG_9865 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




_MG_9874 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## fotografiasi (May 23, 2011)

I do not think that this is my best landscape, but for sure it is the last one I managed to take a photo of. I took the photo while going down with the chairlift from the top of the mountain. The scenery is from Gura Humorului, Suceava county, Romania


----------



## IWLP (May 23, 2011)

My landscapes are nothing to write home about, but here's one, anyway.


----------



## brian.souhan (May 24, 2011)

Here's a few of mine. All shot with Canon 7D. Nothing spectacular, but I enjoy sharing them.


----------



## shermanstank (May 24, 2011)

Here's mine on a recent trip in Central Park NYC


----------



## Steve Todd (May 24, 2011)

Here's one for you. Sunset at the Saguaro NP (west), Tucson, AZ.
Straight from camera (1DMkIV, 70-300L), no post processing except for resizing for posting on this site:


----------



## sharagim1 (May 26, 2011)

Marshal.F said:


> And to start things off...




marshal f, please share your camera setup and equpmet. thanks


----------



## sharagim1 (May 30, 2011)

canon 5d mark ll with canon lens 17-40


----------



## fesapo (May 30, 2011)

Kobe Harborland by Fesapo, on Flickr


----------



## sharagim1 (May 30, 2011)

canon 7d with lens 10-22


----------



## K3nt (May 31, 2011)

It would seem I need to get me a 10-22mm lens too.. ;D


----------



## sharagim1 (May 31, 2011)

K3nt said:


> It would seem I need to get me a 10-22mm lens too.. ;D



thats great lens, but unfortunatly i can"y use it with my 5d mark ll, and when i want t use this camera .should be use 17-40, and in my opnion isn"t perfect as 10-22.


----------



## ronderick (May 31, 2011)

Just to add a little cherry blossom flavor, hailing from the central mountain range in Taiwan


----------



## Heidrun (May 31, 2011)

What is landscape. Mountains and thing like that. Or can this also be a landscape picture
http://www.flickr.com/photos/photoberger/5514141525/in/photostream


----------



## K3nt (Jun 1, 2011)

Heidrun said:


> What is landscape. Mountains and thing like that. Or can this also be a landscape picture
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/photoberger/5514141525/in/photostream



Indeed a landscape. Weird and wonderful colours.


----------



## Heidrun (Jun 1, 2011)

K3nt said:


> Heidrun said:
> 
> 
> > What is landscape. Mountains and thing like that. Or can this also be a landscape picture
> ...



Thanks. do the best i can
http://www.flickr.com/photos/photoberger/
Some more landscape if you can use that fraze


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 1, 2011)

Heidrun said:


> What is landscape. Mountains and thing like that. Or can this also be a landscape picture
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/photoberger/5514141525/in/photostream



I would call it a cityscape. 

Many landscape photographers show little or no human activity in their photos, striving to attain pure, unsullied landscapes[1] that are devoid of human influence, using instead subjects such as strongly defined landforms, weather, and ambient light.

However, this site is for fun, and we are not criticizing anyones choice of terms. Thanks for the nice image.


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Jun 1, 2011)

O'sure Heidrun,

Call it Urban landscape.

Best,
dario.


----------



## K3nt (Jun 13, 2011)

LÃ¤sÃ¤koski Mansion grounds in Eastern Finland




_MG_3392 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## funkboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Sancerre, France. Fall '09.


----------



## infilm (Jun 14, 2011)

Tahoe


----------



## K3nt (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's one I took at night in Trondheim, Norway last week. Turned out pretty good IMHO. 




_MG_3937_HDR by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## henryblyth (Jun 27, 2011)

Some great work here guys!

The following were shot at Badbury Clump, Great Coxwell, Faringdon, United Kingdom. It is the perfect place for Bluebells blossoming. Shot with a 550D + EF-S 10-22mm.




Greenleaves by HenryBlyth, on Flickr
ISO 100, f/8, 1/15s, tripod




Canopy by HenryBlyth, on Flickr
ISO 100, f/8, 1/50s, handheld lying on my back ;D


----------



## henryblyth (Jul 4, 2011)

dilbert said:


> This is one of my best, except that I ****** it up and didn't have time for a second shot...



How did you **** it up? Was it exposure, focus? (I can't tell very well - this laptop screen isn't very bright or detailed for photo viewing)


----------



## macfly (Jul 5, 2011)

I can tell how you f'ed it up, you put all that damn text over it! 

Imagine if god had gone around putting his copyright stamp on everything, the world you look a right mess!


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 14, 2011)

BielerhÃ¶he Pass (el. 2071m) von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




The Alps at KitzbÃ¼hel  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Clouds and Reflection at the Regen Valley von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




The Fisherman's Boat at the River Regen von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




The River Altmuehl at Prunn Castle von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 15, 2011)

I generally do not care for the "HDR" effect, but, I must say that these are striking and exceptional. I certainly enjoyed them.


----------



## moreorless (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm still fairly new to the world of SLR's so the majority of my best pics are lucky P&S(with a max 35mm width ;D) moments from previous holidays...

Thame, Nepal






Skogar, Iceland






Mt Fitzroy, Argentina


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Jul 18, 2011)

Lower Lewis Falls by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr




Crashing Cape Kiwanda [explore 9/22/10] by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr




The Mountain by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr




Teton Majesty by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr




A River Runs Through It, my New Years Resolution version by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr

Matt Peterson
http://www.pinnaclephotography.net/


----------



## ions (Jul 19, 2011)

Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada (Explored!) by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Flooding in Macoun, Southern Saskatchewan, Canada by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




The Grand Teton Mountains from Colter Bay, Wyoming, USA by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Sunset North of Thermopolis Wyoming, USA by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Autumn at Rattlesnake Point, Milton, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Jul 19, 2011)

Vancover BC.


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Jul 19, 2011)

Vancouver BC.


----------



## ions (Jul 20, 2011)

Lower Falls, Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming, USA by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Jul 21, 2011)

The Bleached Cliffs of Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming, USA by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Jul 22, 2011)

Snake River at the Grand Tetons, Wyoming, USA by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Heidrun (Jul 22, 2011)

Santorini Greece


----------



## ions (Jul 26, 2011)

Norris Geyser Basin, Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming, USA by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Jul 27, 2011)

Sunwapta Falls, Jasper National Park, Alberta, Canada by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Weggy (Jul 27, 2011)

My personal best landscape. The Duke of Portland Boathouse, taken in the Lake District, England. Stayed here on my honeymoon in 2010 - an incredible destination - though lots of pesky photographers stopping to take this same shot!  







http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardwegrzyn/


----------



## tomscott (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice shot, I live in Penrith about 2 miles from here. The lakes were my inspiration to become a photographer. Although it is probably one of the most photographed landscape scenes in England you've added a nice new perspective here! nice


----------



## ions (Jul 29, 2011)

The Grand Teton Mountain Range, Wyoming, USA by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## infilm (Aug 3, 2011)

Shot from the South rim of the Grand Canyon, my first trip there.


----------



## ions (Aug 4, 2011)

Yellowstone River Canyon, Wyoming, USA by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Aug 4, 2011)

And another by me... :




Morant's Curve Right, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 4, 2011)

A couple of recent ones from me.




Kilve Beach at Dusk by Kernuak, on Flickr




Glen Shiel by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## P7wbb (Aug 5, 2011)

More of my work can be seen here www.flickriver.com/photos/p7wbbcouk


----------



## P7wbb (Aug 5, 2011)

More in mono...


----------



## P7wbb (Aug 5, 2011)

Some more from my collection.


----------



## P7wbb (Aug 5, 2011)

Last few from my collection. More can be viewed at the following sites; 
www.p7wbb.co.uk 
www.flickr.com/photos/p7wbbcouk
www.flickriver.com/photos/p7wbbcouk


----------



## ions (Aug 5, 2011)

Morant's Curve Left, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## rocket_scientist (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is an HDR picture of Sandusky, OH overlooking Lake Erie. To the right of the photograph is Cedar Point for a frame of reference.


----------



## ions (Aug 6, 2011)

Peyto Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## P7wbb (Aug 6, 2011)

Some new work...


----------



## eedobarganes (Aug 6, 2011)

*Some pics from Cuba*

Sorry by the small images and high compression, internet here is 3kb/s :-[

The last one has no retouching, "Cuba" word was done using small led light...

Thanks to this excellent site and the great community.


----------



## visualparamour (Aug 6, 2011)

www.facebook.com/visualparamour


----------



## K3nt (Aug 8, 2011)

Posting a couple of new ones... More can be seen in my flickr stream.

Floating candle positioned at the opposite shore:



Lakeside forest illumination by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

An old pier decomposing amongst the overgrowth.



The Pier by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

Sunset over a Finnish lake



Lakeside Sunset - Kuortane, Finland by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning Gift by BeardofZeus, on Flickr




7022010 by BeardofZeus, on Flickr




Miniature H3 Highway by BeardofZeus, on Flickr


----------



## sharagim1 (Aug 8, 2011)

This shot have been in san francisco beach.


----------



## ions (Aug 8, 2011)

_Kind of_ a landscape... I didn't see a flowers thread that wasn't macro based...




Sunflowers in Strabane, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 9, 2011)

Half Remembered Dream by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 9, 2011)

silently he surveys his vast domain by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## earthairfire (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.earthairfire.com


----------



## recon photography (Aug 9, 2011)

that is fucking amazing is that the 12 aposiles cos there is like 4 thats scary i need to see them before they are all gone


----------



## earthairfire (Aug 9, 2011)

recon photography said:


> that is F______ amazing is that the 12 aposiles cos there is like 4 thats scary i need to see them before they are all gone



Thanks! That's the "12" Apostles, yeah. Another one has collapsed since I took that 

I've been back a few times with newer gear to retake the same shot at higher resolution (taken on a 20D), but I've never seen the waterfall there again (or in any other photo Ive seen of them).

Tim


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 9, 2011)

amazing photo earthairfire! Really amazing... I love landscape photography, and out of thousands of good photos I've seen, yours is one of the best!


----------



## K-amps (Aug 9, 2011)

Just started doing HDR's .... Here is one I did recently


----------



## ions (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunrise at Little Cove, Tobermory, Ontario, Canada by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice one ions... a little shadow highlight post processing would make it even more dramatic. While the highlights are a bit washed out, I love the water see through.


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 9, 2011)

atmosphere by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## dougkerr (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi, K,



K-amps said:


> Just started doing HDR's .... Here is one I did recently


Very nice image.

What dynamic range does it have?

Thanks.

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## K-amps (Aug 9, 2011)

dougkerr said:


> Hi, K,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Doug:

6EV

Took 7 brackets at 1EV apart. 

28-135mm shot with a 1D mk.II @ 28mm

best,
K


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's my most popular print to date. Taken with a Canon 5D and a 16-35IIL and a CPL in Slovenia.
This was three bracketed exposure shots, contrast blended into a single in PS. I'm not a big fan of HDR, so i prefer this technique using a wide range of identical images except for exposure and then blending them into a single file with a nice contrast range and perfect histogram.


----------



## sharagim1 (Aug 10, 2011)

one of the hdr shot i did last month.
thanks fr all your comments.


----------



## recon photography (Aug 10, 2011)

recon photography said:


> that is F______ amazing is that the 12 aposiles cos there is like 4 thats scary i need to see them before they are all gone


yeah i noticed the waterfall how did you edit it and what lens did you use?


----------



## kubelik (Aug 10, 2011)

GMC, a great shot. the clarity of the water is astounding. I agree with your comment on HDR, there are many more subtle ways to blend exposures that look much more appealing than with all the halos and unnaturally dark elements you get from HDR


----------



## ions (Aug 10, 2011)

K-amps said:


> Nice one ions... a little shadow highlight post processing would make it even more dramatic. While the highlights are a bit washed out, I love the water see through.



To make it HDR? No, not my style at all. I like a bit of shadow. I assume you mean the highlights on the left? Sun through mist tends to look washed out and I emphasized that a touch to bring it out.


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 10, 2011)

a storm is brewing by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## nico (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,
I love this one because it seems like a painting..
Other on http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## K-amps (Aug 11, 2011)

pinnaclephotography said:


> a storm is brewing by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr



What lens did you use for this?


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 11, 2011)

K-amps said:


> pinnaclephotography said:
> 
> 
> > a storm is brewing by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr
> ...



I took this with my point and shoot before I really got into photography. If I had to guess, the equivalent focal length was about 40mm (the camera was a Canon Powershot S3 IS, which was 38mm equivalent at the widest end).


----------



## ions (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Tub Light House, Tobermory, Ontario, Canada by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 12, 2011)

Another old point-n-shoot shot, reprocessed



into the storm by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## Ryan Marko (Aug 13, 2011)

took a long exposure with a ND filter. I had the tripod in about 3 feet of water and the water was so strong that the tripod and my camera almost got wash away!

I will post more if this one is popular.


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 14, 2011)

reflections by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## dstppy (Aug 14, 2011)

dilbert said:


> pinnaclephotography said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



Or "posted from my iPhone" ;D Seriously, good shot -- how much post-processing was done?


----------



## DigitalExplorer (Aug 14, 2011)

2009_0830stuff0247 by hersheybar16, on Flickr




2009_0830stuff0201 by hersheybar16, on Flickr




2009_0830stuff0149 by hersheybar16, on Flickr


I would love some feedback for these old point and shoots! Thanks!


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 15, 2011)

dstppy said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > pinnaclephotography said:
> ...



As long as the lighting conditions don't exceed the feeble dynamic range requirements of a point-n-shoot, one can still get great results (as long as printing requirements don't exceed the 8x12" range)...but for now I think I'll stick with my 5D. Something more modern with live view would certainly be nice, but it remains sadly out of my budget. After looking through my archives, I'm finding more and more shots from my point-n-shoot days that I like. Meanwhile, my 40D output is mostly eliciting a uniform response of BLAH. I've found that full frame shooting to be much more to my liking, despite the relative obsolescence of the 5D classic.

As I'm not entirely certain which shot is being referred to for post processing, I'll cover all three.




a storm is brewing by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr
This shot was the most difficult for post processing because the dynamic range was all over the place and compensating for relatively crappy point-n-shoot output is fairly difficult when the shot is already low contrast and close to clipping highlights. All editing of this shot was in CS5, I think I opened the jpeg with ACR so I could use some digital GND filters to apply regional contrast and highlight control. Overall, it probably took about 1.5 hours to get an acceptable result.





into the storm by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr
Like the former shot, this one really goes to show why Montana is called Big Sky Country. I was on my lengthy drive to Glacier National Park and was lucky enough to come across this storm front and pulled over for half an hour. Fortunately, since this was in the middle of middle of nowhere, traffic was minimal and I could stand in the middle of the road without worrying about being hit by the occasional vehicle zipping by at 70 mph. I was standing in bright sun and the storm was only a couple miles in front of me, if I hadn't been standing in the sun, the exposure would never have worked and my point-n-shoot would have crapped out on me.

Post processing involved testing out Silver Efex Pro for the first time and tinkering with the shot for about 30 minutes. Needless to say, I love Silver Efex Pro now. I start with an idea of how I want the final shot to look and there is almost always a preset that gets me 80% there.





reflections by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr
Another Silver Efex Pro edit. As much as I tried, I could never get Photoshop to cooperate the way I wanted and even CS5 turned all details in the reflection into an uniform grey mess. SEP obviously doesn't have that shortcoming, for which I am profoundly grateful. Here is the boring ol' photoshop version for comparison.



Wild Goose Island by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## ions (Aug 15, 2011)

Lake Louise, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 15, 2011)

DigitalExplorer said:


> 2009_0830stuff0247 by hersheybar16, on Flickr



I really like the soft colors in the sky. As for adjustments: first, maybe level off the horizon -- it looks just a bit too high on the right. Second, crop out the very bottom of the photo (where the plants are); it's not uniform and it doesn't add to the scene. Finally, lose the tree on the right; it makes it look like a torn negative! ;D



> 2009_0830stuff0201 by hersheybar16, on Flickr



Here, the horizon is level, but it's a bit too high in the scene (something to remember for next time). Again, I'd crop off the bottom (about up to the where the dirt road is) as it doesn't add to the scene and takes your eyes away from the view.


----------



## HTCahHTC (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi guys, allow me to share my humble shots 

Of cos, feel free to critique and comment but please do not be too harsh!  Thanks guys!


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 15, 2011)

Minnehaha Pinhole by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely HTCahHTC !! Love the slight magenta tones on some of the shots.

Pinnacle, very nice too... not sure I love the grain...


----------



## HTCahHTC (Aug 16, 2011)

K-amps said:


> Lovely HTCahHTC !! Love the slight magenta tones on some of the shots.



Thanks man! Appreciate it!


----------



## ions (Aug 16, 2011)

Bay of Quinte Sunset, Belleville, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bluesmachine (Aug 16, 2011)

Landscape 3 by Niall Allen, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Aug 17, 2011)

Lake Superior Sunset, Michigan, USA by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## xROELOFx (Aug 17, 2011)

damn ions! you keep posting beautiful pictures!


----------



## sharagim1 (Aug 18, 2011)

oninspiratieloos said:


> damn ions! you keep posting beautiful pictures!


sory looks like to me sky is washed out.


----------



## HTCahHTC (Aug 18, 2011)

2 more to share


----------



## bycostello (Aug 18, 2011)

wow love the three rocks...


----------



## xROELOFx (Aug 18, 2011)

sharagim1 said:


> oninspiratieloos said:
> 
> 
> > damn ions! you keep posting beautiful pictures!
> ...


what do you mean?


----------



## Heidrun (Aug 18, 2011)

oninspiratieloos said:


> sharagim1 said:
> 
> 
> > oninspiratieloos said:
> ...



Thinks he means it because the sun ruins the picture a little bit.


----------



## HTCahHTC (Aug 18, 2011)

oninspiratieloos said:


> sharagim1 said:
> 
> 
> > oninspiratieloos said:
> ...



washed out = overexposed. So I believe he means the sky is overexposed which was caused by they sun 



bycostello said:


> wow love the three rocks...


Thanks man! Appreciate it!


----------



## xROELOFx (Aug 18, 2011)

HTCahHTC said:


> oninspiratieloos said:
> 
> 
> > sharagim1 said:
> ...





Heidrun said:


> oninspiratieloos said:
> 
> 
> > sharagim1 said:
> ...



ah, thanks for the explanation guys .

i don't find it disturbing. it's not really that overexposed, as the sky is still blue at the left part of the photo (it's not plain white like you see in some other photos). anyways, i guess it's a matter of taste.


----------



## ions (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah... I missed all that detail of the *sun* blasting through *fog*! I'm horrible. : I should have HDR'd her hard! It's a shame when aesthetics are lost in the pursuit of exposure - particularly HDR. Anyway, that's what it looked like and it was quite pretty to see as I think the pic represents. 

Nonetheless, thank you for the compliment oninspiratieloos.




Fog on a deserted Michigan highway by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## goretexguy (Aug 18, 2011)

Deep Winter at Bryce Point and Teton Wildflowers


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 18, 2011)

light lingers as seabirds depart - B&amp;W by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## heavybarrel (Aug 18, 2011)

Driving up PCH and noticed the weird lighting through the fog.


----------



## K3nt (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's one I took this weekend... I liked the reflections.




Lake of reflections by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

Here's one I messed up at night, lucky the post-processing made it at least viewable, and caught the creepy feeling... 



The spookyness at midnight by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## 1nsanity (Aug 22, 2011)

Totaranui Beach @ Abel Tasman National Park, New Zealand.


----------



## akiskev (Aug 22, 2011)

With my trusty 17-40.



Kavala on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 26, 2011)

40D & 70-200 f/4L @ 200mm



silently he surveys his vast domain by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 26, 2011)

40D & Tamron 17-50 @ 17mm



the lake of dreams by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## inter211 (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's one of my best shots of Horseshoe Bend near Page, AZ. This was shot at sunset during monsoon season with patch thunderstorms on the horizon that just lit up in colors as the sun ducked below the horizon.




Monsoon Sunset over Horseshoe Bend [Explored] by inter211, on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 26, 2011)

Canon 5D & 17-40L @ 30mm



Waterfall Wednesday [explore 11/16/10] by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## thepancakeman (Aug 26, 2011)

I think somehow it's implied in this thread that "Your Best Landscape" is at least reasonably good--mine are not! :-\

Y'all do nice work!


----------



## pzyber (Aug 26, 2011)

Some of my best so far...



Â© Jimmy NordstrÃ¶m




Â© Jimmy NordstrÃ¶m




Â© Jimmy NordstrÃ¶m




Â© Jimmy NordstrÃ¶m

HÃ¶gehall (A stone with a hand-sized hole within it that might have had an astronomical purpose), The Moon and Jupiter.



Â© Jimmy NordstrÃ¶m

http://www.jimmynordstrom.se


----------



## K3nt (Aug 29, 2011)

People here are really talented... I hope I can live up to some of it... 




The bouy at night by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 30, 2011)

another point-n-shoot shot



Mt. Oberlin and Bird Woman Falls [reprocessed] by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Aug 30, 2011)

I took these hours after Hurricane Irene passed by New York.


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 31, 2011)

indomitable coastline by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## inter211 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's a shot of the Milky Way rising over Indian Rock Arch in Yosemite National Park that I snapped this past weekend:




Peering into Time [Explored] by inter211, on Flickr


----------



## dstppy (Sep 1, 2011)

inter211 said:


> Here's a shot of the Milky Way rising over Indian Rock Arch in Yosemite National Park that I snapped this past weekend


wow; so you were wide open for 30sec at iso 3200 . . . what post-processing went in, that's freaking awesome


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Sep 1, 2011)

Logan Pass wildflowers by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## thejoyofsobe (Sep 1, 2011)

Pacaya


----------



## inter211 (Sep 1, 2011)

dstppy said:


> inter211 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a shot of the Milky Way rising over Indian Rock Arch in Yosemite National Park that I snapped this past weekend
> ...



Only minimal post-processing...mainly some noise reduction and sharpening. This shot is mostly as-is straight from camera. It was shot at f/1.4 to capture enough light before star trailing.


----------



## DanD (Sep 2, 2011)

heres a couple of landscape i did, more to see on my Flickr; http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldano/


----------



## dstppy (Sep 2, 2011)

inter211 said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > inter211 said:
> ...


I always have to ask, just like my wife always feels the need to touch flowers to see if they're real 

The 'creative director' who works with my wife that is usually amazed at what my wife brings to work (my stuff) but I have watched him first hand churn out amazing images from absolute crap in photoshop.

It's great to see an image like yours that actually came from a camera and not someone's imagination.


----------



## oliveira (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/victoroeskinazi/6050636555/


----------



## oliveira (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/victoroeskinazi/5965232250/


----------



## ions (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunset on Long Lake in Harcourt Park, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Sep 3, 2011)

shadowy titans in the fog by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## infilm (Sep 3, 2011)

Perhaps its a hold over from my film days, but doesn't anyone just shoot a great photo without a bunch of photoshop or HDR. Please don't get me wrong, I completely appreciate the talent of you who know the intricacies of Photoshop and Silver EFX Pro and the like. But what happened to the simplicity of composing a great image and exposing it correctly?


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Sep 3, 2011)

infilm said:


> Perhaps its a hold over from my film days, but doesn't anyone just shoot a great photo without a bunch of photoshop or HDR. Please don't get me wrong, I completely appreciate the talent of you who know the intricacies of Photoshop and Silver EFX Pro and the like. But what happened to the simplicity of composing a great image and exposing it correctly?



Here are a couple shots, straight out of camera (not landscape, sorry). Sometimes, but usually all too rarely, the light is perfect for work straight out of the camera. Most of the time, this is with low contrast light on cloudy days.



SOOC by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr



Clara by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


In most cases, the light is not terribly conclusive to optimal output straight out of the camera. Digital sensors have a nasty habit of blowing out highlights instead of a smooth transition to white like film. Most films were more forgiving in terms of exposure, and depending on what result one wanted, you could select a film with curves/contrast pattern/grain structure that most closely resembles the final desired output. Most professionals who did their own darkroom work often burned or dodged sections of their photos as required. Likewise, taking a roll of film to a lab also involved processing, much of which was sub-ideal, but processing none the less.

What I'm getting at is that processing has been around for a long, long time; it is not a new phenomenon. The techniques of processing have just become more accessible and easier to use. Admittedly, post processing is often abused, but I don't think that should tarnish the overall practicality of its use.

Silver EFX Pro is fantastic. If DSLRs had customizable firmware where one could input a certain film grain and rendering pattern, that would be very nice (depends on how well implemented and how long it would slow down camera operation). DLSRs simply do an awful job replicating the old film grain styles and rendering. If one has to use software to get the equivalent, so be it. I really would rather not drag a medium format camera around everywhere with a half dozen film types and have to switch off from one shot to the next, depending on what I wanted. Silver EFX Pro is a incredible time saver. I can take point-n-shoot shots and make them look like lovely medium/large format shots (not ideal, but the only camera I had at the time was a point-n-shoot).



Mt. Oberlin and Bird Woman Falls [explore 08/29/11] by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr



reflections by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr



into the storm by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## inter211 (Sep 4, 2011)

dstppy said:


> inter211 said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...



I have to agree with you. I've seen plenty of images that have been over-processed and look nothing like the image that came from the camera. 

Personally I like to try and get most things right in the field using my set of ND grad filters to tame the contrasts and planning ahead to know when the lighting is best to take the shot I'm going for. I find it more enjoyable to create images in the field rather than spend countless hours in front of my computer editing it via software.


----------



## Heidrun (Sep 7, 2011)

The fisherman outside Chania in Crete


----------



## kubelik (Sep 7, 2011)

infilm said:


> Perhaps its a hold over from my film days, but doesn't anyone just shoot a great photo without a bunch of photoshop or HDR. Please don't get me wrong, I completely appreciate the talent of you who know the intricacies of Photoshop and Silver EFX Pro and the like. But what happened to the simplicity of composing a great image and exposing it correctly?



plenty of people do (as pinnaclephotography clearly demonstrates). when you start off digital shooting it always seems like everyone's using effects and filters these days but after a while you look around and find there are plenty of very talented folks that are shooting excellent files straight out-of-camera.

but please, don't go down the road of "the simplicity of film" making "great images". most of the "great" landscape work in the film days was anything BUT simple. and your compose-and-shoot bliss only existed because of all the work being performed by the chemicals in the darkroom. we are now our own one-stop-shops for film processing, and so we have to do digitally what was performed by a negative bath under red lights before. 

I know, because I was there, processing Ilford film back then. lots of others on this forum were around for the glory days of film too. what we do now to get a great image is no better or worse than what we did then to get a great image. it still involves composition, color, form, proper technique, and an artist's eye.


----------



## thatcherk1 (Sep 7, 2011)

kubelik said:


> but please, don't go down the road of "the simplicity of film" making "great images". most of the "great" landscape work in the film days was anything BUT simple. and your compose-and-shoot bliss only existed because of all the work being performed by the chemicals in the darkroom. we are now our own one-stop-shops for film processing, and so we have to do digitally what was performed by a negative bath under red lights before.



Here is a couple landscapes that I took on Monday at Thousand Island Lake in The high Sierra. I will do what I have to do to make a photo that I took look beautiful, and look the way the scene looked in real life. Typically I try to employ old processing and shooting techniques in lightroom (not because I'm old school. Simply because photos tent to turn out more natural). In this case I used an ND grad filter and some dodging and burning in places. I also bumped the saturation to match more closely what my eyes saw when I was actually there.

HDR shooting can be helpful if used well. Local HDR tone mapping tends to be an easy way to make a "cool" looking picture. But applying a well-created global HDR tone map for an image can make it look surprisingly realistic. Almost too realistic at times. However, I'm amazed at how infrequently HDR capturing is necessary. Often I'll do 3 bracket exposures with plans to "HDR" them, when in the end I find myself just choosing one of the images and using it alone.

This is my first CR post. I jumped on CR a while ago when waiting for the 5Diii to come out. I wound up buying a Mkii instead of waiting for "the perfect camera". I have yet to regret the decision. What a killer camera. In the meantime I've gotten hooked on reading these forums rather than waiting for gear rumors. Thanks everyone for your contributions.

Oh yeah, and here are my landscapes:










the rest of my shots from this weekend are here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thatcherkelley/sets/72157627612559652/

Thanks,
Thatcher


----------



## kubelik (Sep 7, 2011)

thatcher, really nice photos there. I agree wholeheartedly with your comment about the unnecessariness of HDR in many situations. nothing beats exposing an image properly straight out of camera, and when it's done right you're often left with enough latitude to do whatever you want without fusing exposures.


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not a great fan of HDR, but there are times where it is a useful tool, although I havent used it for a couple of years and have got out of the habit of bracketing, preferring to get the exposure as right as possible in camera, using grad filters where necessary. That said though, it is a rare photo that doesn't need some sort of processing to get it "right". I always try to process it so that it looks how I rembered the scene (as much as possible). That doesn't necessarily mean that it's exactly like the scene, as we tend to remember it how we want to remember it and not always as it truly was. Often, I can get away with curves and levels adjustments, but sometimes I do some dodging and burning as well, which as others have mentioned, is no different than in the days of film.
Here are a couple that just had curves adjustments. The first one was also without filter use.




Glowing Waves by Kernuak, on Flickr



Picnic Table Sunset Portrait by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## infilm (Sep 7, 2011)

kubelik said:


> infilm said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps its a hold over from my film days, but doesn't anyone just shoot a great photo without a bunch of photoshop or HDR. Please don't get me wrong, I completely appreciate the talent of you who know the intricacies of Photoshop and Silver EFX Pro and the like. But what happened to the simplicity of composing a great image and exposing it correctly?
> ...


I was only referring to the over processed images that are clearly way to HDR'd and Photoshopped to death with wild impossible colors. I should have been more clear with my first statement.


----------



## Queens350z (Sep 10, 2011)

Taken this week.


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Sep 11, 2011)

Another point-n-shoot shot from Glacier National Park:



Heavy Runner Mountain by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## K3nt (Sep 12, 2011)

Yay! This made it to flickrs Explore a little after I posted it on Sunday. Nice! 
Oh, the picture. 




Misty morning by the water - Explored 10th September by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Sep 26, 2011)

Fall is Coming, Grindstone Creek, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Sep 28, 2011)

50 mph (~80 km/h) winds at St. Mary Lake, Glacier National Park



Furious Mary [explore 09/25/11] by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Sep 29, 2011)

through the mist the forests rise [explore 09/27/11] by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## raiveeson (Sep 29, 2011)

Just some random pic from my documentry work India Through my Eyes


----------



## ions (Oct 1, 2011)

Hardwood Lookout, Algonquin Park, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tastino0 (Oct 2, 2011)

Day #271 â€¢ 365 L.A. di Tastino0, su Flickr


----------



## ayazasifphoto (Oct 2, 2011)

A few years old now, but still one of my favorites. This The Racetrack in Death Valley, 17mm @ f/8 with a 5-stop graduated ND filter (2 stop and 3 stop stacked).


----------



## K3nt (Oct 3, 2011)

Not a landscape per se, but still nice I think. 




The Tree of Souls by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## devosphotography (Oct 6, 2011)

north of Groningen ,the Netherlands.


----------



## devosphotography (Oct 6, 2011)

Oystercatcher
north of groningen ,holland


----------



## ions (Oct 9, 2011)

Bison Grazing in Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming, USA by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tastino0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Day #279 â€¢ 365 Earth. di Tastino0, su Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Oct 20, 2011)

thus the day ends by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## king_rajs (Oct 21, 2011)

hi....


----------



## cksandberg (Oct 21, 2011)

Along the south fork of the Boise River in Idaho last week.


----------



## branden (Nov 8, 2011)

pinnaclephotography said:


> through the mist the forests rise [explore 09/27/11] by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


Wow, that's amazing. When was that, 5am or so?


----------



## ions (Nov 8, 2011)

Grindstone Creek Waterdown Ontario Canada in the Fall by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Long Point Provincial Park, Lake Erie, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nismohks (Nov 27, 2011)

good morning sydney  by doritouge, on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Dec 11, 2011)

branden said:


> pinnaclephotography said:
> 
> 
> > through the mist the forests rise [explore 09/27/11] by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr
> ...



Thanks, it was around 3pm. The clouds were doing the giant softbox thing that day. Since the mountain peaks were shrouded in cloud [where it was snowing] I was limited to waterfalls, streams, and foothills.


----------



## mibu (Dec 11, 2011)

some tuscanian landscapes from this summer... 
(eos 7d and a tamron 28-75mm f/2.8)


----------



## mibu (Dec 11, 2011)

and some more...


----------



## akiskev (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice landscapes mibu!


----------



## mibu (Dec 11, 2011)

thank you very much, man! I like yours also. it was my first time in tuscany and I just got my 7d, so it wasnâ€™t very easy for me...


----------



## akiskev (Dec 15, 2011)

on Flickr


----------



## Cyclops (Dec 15, 2011)

Here are 2 photos taken this summer in Hawaii with my Xsi & 17-40 

First photo is a budist temple







This is a 12 photo pano of Waikiki beach taken on our last day of Vacation






I printed both out on Kodak Metallic - and they are stunning - the pano i had to cut in half to fit it above my fireplace


----------



## Bruce Photography (Dec 15, 2011)

Sometimes waves get pretty big around here. By the way, what are the rules for sending attachments - you know width, height, dpi, color depth, jpg quality etc? Anyway this was with a 5DMKII, 100-400L, F11, 1/1000, ISO 400 and some CS4 processing.


----------



## JR (Dec 16, 2011)

Lake Nona Florida. Taken with a 5D mkII and a 50mm f1.2L.


----------



## infilm (Dec 21, 2011)

Shot in Southern California


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 22, 2011)

Tromsdalen in Winter by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## itsandrewwww (Dec 28, 2011)

Cyclops said:


> Here are 2 photos taken this summer in Hawaii with my Xsi & 17-40
> 
> First photo is a budist temple
> 
> ...





have to tried level in off the coastline? i think that would set it off!


----------



## akiskev (Dec 28, 2011)

scrappydog nice one! 
ions your photos are impressive!


----------



## Jylkat (Dec 28, 2011)

*Monument Valley*

Monument Valley Thunderstorm

www.roadblogusa.com


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Monument Valley*



Jylkat said:


> Monument Valley Thunderstorm



Absolutely stunning! Congrats!!


----------



## bornshooter (Dec 31, 2011)

Squinty bridge in glasgow scotland.



glasgow squinty bridge by abledestroyer, on Flickr


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Monument Valley*



handsomerob said:


> Jylkat said:
> 
> 
> > Monument Valley Thunderstorm
> ...


+1 I fly over this area 4 or 6 times per week but someday I hope to see it from the ground.


----------



## Cyclops (Jan 5, 2012)

itsandrewwww said:


> Cyclops said:
> 
> 
> > Here are 2 photos taken this summer in Hawaii with my Xsi & 17-40
> ...



I did for the print, I only used the center portion, and leveled against the coast line, printed it in 8x20.


----------



## SnappyJohn (Jan 5, 2012)

I love this website for images of Nevada. The crisp sunlight hitting the peak of the mountains. Breathtaking.


----------



## handsomerob (Jan 5, 2012)

SnappyJohn said:


> I love this website for images of Nevada. The crisp sunlight hitting the peak of the mountains. Breathtaking.



Your link is not working for me.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 5, 2012)

handsomerob said:


> SnappyJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I love this website for images of Nevada. The crisp sunlight hitting the peak of the mountains. Breathtaking.
> ...



He has fixed his link (the one you quoted is still not working):


----------



## skywedding (Jan 7, 2012)

Bangsan Thailand


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jan 13, 2012)

I would appreciate thoughts on post-processing options for this (or indeed composition)....
I played a lot with it - and didn't find anything I preferred to the straight out of the camera jpeg
On the original its sharp - you can see the mechanism of the bell on the bell tower at 100%
5d2 24-105 at 97mm 1/2000 f9
Thanks


----------



## aaronh (Jan 13, 2012)

West Rock Ridge State Park, CT


----------



## castillophotodesign (Jan 13, 2012)

here is one of my personal favorites.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillophotodesign/


----------



## stefsan (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefsan/6481889261/




The Dom (4545m), the highest mountain entirely in Switzerland. One of my favourites.


----------



## infilm (Jan 14, 2012)

Another photo for your consideration...


----------



## lol (Jan 14, 2012)

Burrator Reservoir by Crestie Crazy, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 14, 2012)

I spent alot of my teenage years on Dartmoor, I must go bcak and photograph it, I keep meaning too. Thankd for the memories, although I didn't go to Burrator as much.


----------



## The_Sundance (Jan 14, 2012)

Oranienbaum, Russia
5D + Samyang 14/2.8


----------



## markbueno (Jan 14, 2012)

My first post!

Mount Fuji from Kawaguchiko, Japan


----------



## markbueno (Jan 14, 2012)

views of Kyoto from Kiyomizudera, Japan


----------



## kaido (Jan 14, 2012)

Sossusvlei, Namibia.


----------



## zahora (Jan 15, 2012)

Canon 400d + 24-105 f/4 (no post production)










With IR filters



















I'm sorry for all this amount. I just cannot decide what is best.


----------



## castillophotodesign (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillophotodesign/


----------



## JR (Jan 18, 2012)

Palais Des Congres (Congress Center) - Montreal. 

Had to apply a little HDR to lid the background. 5D mkII with 24mm f1.4L II.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice shot... have you tried making it B&W? That would look nice too...


----------



## kubelik (Jan 18, 2012)

castillophotodesign said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillophotodesign/



castillo, I love the shots of Boston you have on your flickr. wonderful work.


----------



## giraffenschubser (Jan 18, 2012)

7D 24-105L 30s (ND-filter) f/11


----------



## JR (Jan 18, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Nice shot... have you tried making it B&W? That would look nice too...



Thanks. I did actually. The funny thing this was a random shot I took before taking an escalator and it is only after a second I notice the city background outside which made it interesting...


----------



## bornshooter (Jan 18, 2012)

glasgow necropolis  by abledestroyer, on Flickr


----------



## gudun74 (Jan 24, 2012)

My photos taken before/during the sunrise last weekend.



No swimmers yet, perfect time by gudun, on Flickr




The sun's finally up by gudun, on Flickr




Bronte beach by gudun, on Flickr




Bronte by gudun, on Flickr




Waves crashing by gudun, on Flickr


----------



## YA-Films (Jan 27, 2012)

From my trip to Spain:

____________________________________
My YouTube Channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/YAfilms​


----------



## kenraw (Jan 27, 2012)

A unusual landscape taken this year!


----------



## aznstuart (Jan 27, 2012)

Some shots I took with my Canon SX210 IS on a trip to Nicaragua. The first three are of Masaya Volcano. The last one is at Juan del Sur beach.


----------



## aznstuart (Jan 27, 2012)

Pictures of some cities I've visited: Philadelphia and Hong Kong. These were taken with my 60D+ Canon f/2.8 17-55mm.


----------



## aznstuart (Jan 27, 2012)

Some indoor panoramas. These were taken with my T2i + Canon f/2.8 17-55mm. I hope you guys enjoyed some of my work.


----------



## pranav (Jan 28, 2012)

Old photo with ordinary first generation Canon Rebel and Kit lens








http://


NYC skyline by neuro_blast, on Flickr


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## thatcherk1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Los Angeles





Seattle


----------



## Destin (Jan 28, 2012)

Canon EOS 5D MKII | Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L USM | Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L II USM | EF 85mm f/1.2 L II USM

If you're a fan of my work please show your support by 'liking' my page www.facebook.com/destinsparks

Regards
Destin


----------



## pranav (Jan 28, 2012)

Sunset at Venice Beach









Sun giving in to moon by neuro_blast, on Flickr


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Jan 28, 2012)

See more at: www.jordansternphotography.com




See more at: www.jordansternphotography.com




See more at: www.jordansternphotography.com


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 28, 2012)

A couple from this evening.




Kilve Pill Rush by Kernuak, on Flickr




Kilve Pill under a Mackerel Sky by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Jan 28, 2012)

entitled "Ominous Outlook" (linked to Flickr page) for sharing comments - thank you



Ominous Outlook aired Ch.7 KABC-TV 1-18-12 by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## daniel-barton (Jan 28, 2012)

West Riverside Fire crests a ridge by daniel-barton, on Flickr

Some great shots in here!


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jan 29, 2012)

Taken as I was leaving work on Saturday morning...


----------



## Allou (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the photos, thought I'd add a couple from home: Kimmeridge in Dorset, UK, Manowar Bay, Dorset and Sandbanks in Dorset.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 30, 2012)

Great shots. +1 to *all * of you.

All very nice; Specially like Allou.


----------



## revup67 (Feb 2, 2012)

Allou - excellent work on your photos. Do you primarily use an ND filter?
Rev


----------



## ghosh9691 (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's one...not as good as the rest on this thread...but I am still learning


----------



## ions (Feb 7, 2012)

Some great stuff in here the last few pages!


----------



## Allou (Feb 7, 2012)

I do us ND grads (Lee of course!) on almost all my photos and sometimes slide them all the way down to work as a full ND filter. For each of the 3 pics on here I used 1 or more ND grads (often 1 hard and one soft) on a Canon 50D with a Sigma 10-20 lens.


----------



## RuneL (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## revup67 (Feb 8, 2012)

Vista Overlook hiking trail in O'Neill Park southern California. EOS 7D and EF-S 15-85mm with Marumi CR Polarizer approx 1500 feet elevation, natural water pool




O'Neill Park - AIred KABC-TV 6pm News Los Angeles 2-6-12 by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## girod199 (Feb 9, 2012)

This is Convict Lake in the Eastern Sierra. It is a combination of 2 exposures shot on a 40D with a Tamron 17-50mm lens.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 9, 2012)

girod199 said:


> This is Convict Lake in the Eastern Sierra. It is a combination of 2 exposures shot on a 40D with a Tamron 17-50mm lens.



+1 Applaud: Excellent shot and well done HDR. Looks very natural.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 9, 2012)

K-amps said:


> girod199 said:
> 
> 
> > This is Convict Lake in the Eastern Sierra. It is a combination of 2 exposures shot on a 40D with a Tamron 17-50mm lens.
> ...



I too applaud the subtly handled exposure fusion. did you have a GND filter on you? I'd love to see what the reflection/water could have looked like with a *tiny* bit more boost.


----------



## stinson222 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm rookie,, and I don't really have any post process software yet. Still learning..
But I thought you may enjoy these two.. I did recently buy a MAC with Aperture software and I am learning a bit
with that for now.

All shot with my Rebel Xsi


----------



## girod199 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you kubelik and K-amps. I did not have a GND filter for that shot. That was actually the look I was going for. I shot an exposure for the sky and the mountain then one for the shadows and tried to combine them to look as natural as possible. Now that you mention it, I agree that the reflection could use a boost.


----------



## ions (Feb 12, 2012)

Leuty Lifeguard House, Beaches, Toronto by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 12, 2012)

5d2, 17-40L


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 12, 2012)

stinson222 said:


> I'm rookie,, and I don't really have any post process software yet. Still learning..
> But I thought you may enjoy these two.. I did recently buy a MAC with Aperture software and I am learning a bit
> with that for now.
> 
> All shot with my Rebel Xsi



Nice shot of the lake. Suggestions: level off your horizon; use the shoreline as your guide. Also, try cropping out some of the empty space at the top and bottom of the frame, to put the shore line closer to the center. It will give it a nice, panoramic look, especially with that reflection in the lake.


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## mibu (Feb 12, 2012)

here’s a cloudy afternoon...


----------



## lbloom (Feb 12, 2012)

A few


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 12, 2012)

Another snowy


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Narcolepsy (Feb 12, 2012)

toodamnice said:


> I really like this shot - great depiction of winter sun


----------



## ions (Feb 14, 2012)

Summer Sunset at Michigan Beach in Port Dalhousie Pier, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Feb 15, 2012)

If that's http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=Port+Dalhousie+Pier+Marina,+St.+Catharines,+ON&hl=en&ll=43.205137,-79.263989&spn=0.001056,0.002642&sll=49.891235,-97.15369&sspn=30.699576,86.572266&oq=port+dalhousie+pier&hq=Port+Dalhousie+Pier+Marina,&hnear=St+Catharines,+Niagara+Regional+Municipality,+Ontario&t=h&z=19 here, then I've driven past on the QEW dozens of times and never realized the beauty close at hand. Thanks.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 15, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> If that's http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=Port+Dalhousie+Pier+Marina,+St.+Catharines,+ON&hl=en&ll=43.205137,-79.263989&spn=0.001056,0.002642&sll=49.891235,-97.15369&sspn=30.699576,86.572266&oq=port+dalhousie+pier&hq=Port+Dalhousie+Pier+Marina,&hnear=St+Catharines,+Niagara+Regional+Municipality,+Ontario&t=h&z=19 here, then I've driven past on the QEW dozens of times and never realized the beauty close at hand. Thanks.



Your landscape seems noisy with full of CA


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Feb 15, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Your landscape seems noisy with full of CA



Yeah, it's only a 196MP UltraCamXP... If they don't bring out the MKII soon- I'm selling all my glass and moving to Nikon...


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 15, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Your landscape seems noisy with full of CA
> ...



I'm selling all my Google stock and switching to Bing!


----------



## yvon22 (Feb 15, 2012)

la Jolla after sunset by Yves Couturier, on Flickr


----------



## phixional ninja (Feb 15, 2012)

Taken on Vashon Island in Washington:


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 15, 2012)

With all these beautiful pictures, I hardly dear to post mine.. But, ok..


----------



## ions (Feb 15, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> If that's http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=Port+Dalhousie+Pier+Marina,+St.+Catharines,+ON&hl=en&ll=43.205137,-79.263989&spn=0.001056,0.002642&sll=49.891235,-97.15369&sspn=30.699576,86.572266&oq=port+dalhousie+pier&hq=Port+Dalhousie+Pier+Marina,&hnear=St+Catharines,+Niagara+Regional+Municipality,+Ontario&t=h&z=19 here, then I've driven past on the QEW dozens of times and never realized the beauty close at hand. Thanks.



Yup, that's the spot. Port Dalhousie. There's a neat old carousel down there that's worth looking at as well.


----------



## K3nt (Feb 16, 2012)

A couple of shots... 

Sunset:



The bouy at night - Explored 28th August 2011 #108 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

Early morning:



Misty morning by the water - Explored 10th September 2011 #107 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

A little HDR excersise:



Autumn Road by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Feb 16, 2012)

Before the storm




Mission Viejo Lake 2-14-12 by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## nicku (Feb 16, 2012)

My favorite landscape


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 16, 2012)

Sunset-2307 by ~Jamesy~, on Flickr


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 16, 2012)

maybe not the best ones but kinda like them.. 












www.picturesbyme.com


----------



## ions (Feb 16, 2012)

Neat shot nicku!


----------



## yvon22 (Feb 16, 2012)

MONUMENT VALLEY by Yves Couturier, on Flickr


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Feb 16, 2012)

Cool! Do you have a photo of the Shiprock?


----------



## yvon22 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks, no, I've never seen the Shiprock yet.
Looks like an interesting stop next time I'll visit the area...


----------



## Tastino0 (Feb 17, 2012)

- di Tastino0 - [url=http://tastino0.jimdo.com]http://tastino0.jimdo.com[/url], su Flickr


----------



## Stellapolaris (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Tastino0 (Feb 19, 2012)

- di Tastino0 - [url=http://tastino0.jimdo.com]http://tastino0.jimdo.com[/url], su Flickr


----------



## YellowJersey (Feb 22, 2012)

Full view: http://meema.deviantart.com/art/Smokey-Tides-150974458


Taken at Burleigh Heads, Australia w/ 5D + 17-40 + circ pol 

I think this is my best shot ever, although I have a thing for long exposures of water. 

PS: I'm user Meema at DeviantArt


----------



## ions (Feb 22, 2012)

Great snow shots Stellapolaris!


----------



## ions (Feb 25, 2012)

Leuty Lifeguard House in the Winter that Never Was by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 2, 2012)

Full size: http://meema.deviantart.com/art/Make-This-Life-a-Wonderful-Adventure-273062675

Taken at Eagle Plains, Yukon Territory, Canada, just a few km south of the Arctic Circle. 
Taken with: 5D + 24-105


----------



## El_Pickerel (Mar 6, 2012)

One of my favourites from Guatemala, taken between Lake Atitlan and Antigua Guatemala in 2010. Unfortunately the weather didn't cooperate last year, what with a tropical storm passing through while I was there.




IMG_2724 by El_Pickerel, on Flickr


----------



## nitsujwalker (Mar 8, 2012)

I just went through and grabbed some shots.. Not the best, but they all hold good memories!


----------



## moreorless (Mar 9, 2012)

A shot from the Eastern Alpes last summer...


----------



## mjp (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Jordansternphotography (Mar 10, 2012)

www.jordansternphotography.com




www.jordansternphotography.com





www.jordansternphotography.com


----------



## nitsujwalker (Mar 11, 2012)

Jordansternphotography said:


> www.jordansternphotography.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love these! Great work.


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking Towards Bossington Hill by Kernuak, on Flickr



Old Groynes near Porlock Weir by Kernuak, on Flickr



Porlock Groyne Sunset by Kernuak, on Flickr



Dusk over Bossington Hill by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## noncho (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Octavian (Mar 14, 2012)

My few so far.. (im a noob!)



Sunset Cliffs by Nick Brooker, on Flickr




IMG_1085.jpg by Nick Brooker, on Flickr




IMG_1166.jpg by Nick Brooker, on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (Mar 15, 2012)

Nices shots everyone... and you Octavian! What settings/ ND did you use?


----------



## Octavian (Mar 16, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Nices shots everyone... and you Octavian! What settings/ ND did you use?



Thanks K-amps!

for the Rock with the split wave it was about 2 seconds the rock was on a slip raise in the sand on the shore so got a nice multi direction on the waves foam. the sunset was to the right hand side and was using a lee .9 hard I believe to tone down the sky as it was burning out.

The Misty Rocks was the a B+W 110 MRC Id say about 45-50 seconds.

The large cliffs about 1 hour from sunset was again the B+W 110 I think about 1m20seconds if memory serves?

Details on the exposures would be in the exif on flickr anyway, but those were the 2 filters I used.

Cheers for looking!

Love everyones shots on here some great ideas, no all I need is some darn sunshine! 

Nick


----------



## rambarra (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## revup67 (Mar 26, 2012)

Just taken on 3-25-12 Modjeska Canyon with Canon Fisheye at 13mm




Stormy Sunday by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Mar 29, 2012)

Summer is Coming, Bayfield, ON, Lake Huron by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Apr 3, 2012)

Just taken yesterday on the Santiago Truck Trail in Saddleback Mountains




Santiago Truck Trail - Saddleback Mtns by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Cyclops (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## K-amps (Apr 17, 2012)

When I used to have a 1d2 and no L lenses...


----------



## K3nt (Apr 17, 2012)

A couple of spring sunsets...




That big ball of fire... by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




Early spring sunset by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## Superka (Apr 29, 2012)

*Russia, Vladimir region*


----------



## marekjoz (May 7, 2012)

At some park lake in the center of a city


----------



## revup67 (May 7, 2012)

Entitled: * "Stone Walls Surround Me, I'm Surprised That You Even Found Me"* excerpted from the song "Outside Chance" by the Turtles 1966




Stone Walls Surround Me, I'm Surprised That You Even Found Me by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## ions (May 9, 2012)

Grindstone Creek, Waterdown, Spring 2012 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## danjwark (May 9, 2012)

Mount Kidd in Fall


----------



## DJL329 (May 10, 2012)

Here are a couple more sunset shots I did:





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7168092714/#





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7168090146/#


----------



## Chrisbrn (May 13, 2012)

The gift by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisbrn (May 13, 2012)

Syvota by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisbrn (May 13, 2012)

An echo of night by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisbrn (May 13, 2012)

Sea breeze by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## Cali_PH (May 15, 2012)




----------



## nitsujwalker (May 15, 2012)

Cali_PH said:


>



Those are fantastic! I love 'em.


----------



## RobertG. (May 16, 2012)

La Gomera (Canary Islands), Spain


----------



## Jordansternphotography (May 16, 2012)

www.JordanSternPhotography.com




www.JordanSternPhotography.com


----------



## c3hammer (May 16, 2012)

More into video these days 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/JOY9149y1hs

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Cali_PH (May 16, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> nitsujwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Those are fantastic! I love 'em.
> ...



Thank you both, I was pretty lucky to stick around and see the rays show up, most everyone else left shortly before the rays broke through.


----------



## D_Rochat (May 16, 2012)




----------



## KimH (May 16, 2012)

How do you do the eye (or ball) pictures. i can barely control getting my feet out of the picture and you seem to "hover" at 100 feet  - hints please.....



picturesbyme said:


> maybe not the best ones but kinda like them..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sovietdoc (May 16, 2012)




----------



## RAKAMRAK (May 16, 2012)

KimH said:


> How do you do the eye (or ball) pictures. i can barely control getting my feet out of the picture and you seem to "hover" at 100 feet  - hints please.....



Although, I myself have never done a photograph like that, but if I am not mistaken you can learn about it by googling "circular panorama". It is actually done in post processing.


----------



## gonzalo (May 16, 2012)

maratapano por gonzalovidalsoler, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo (May 16, 2012)

marata2 por gonzalovidalsoler, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo (May 16, 2012)

f1 por gonzalovidalsoler, en Flickr


----------



## RAKAMRAK (May 16, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> image ... {snip}
> image... {snip}
> {snip}



fantastic capture sovietdoc. I specailly like your 2, 4, and, 5th shots....


----------



## tom_berkley (May 18, 2012)

Hi 
My first post here, thought id share one from my backyard.
40D @ 17mm
Lionrock 
Piha 
Auckland New zealand
Cheers
Tom


----------



## Kernuak (May 21, 2012)

Loch Etive in May by Kernuak, on Flickr



Loch Etive in Stormy Weather by Kernuak, on Flickr



River Glass and Beauly Firth by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (May 22, 2012)

Not the best, I just want to share. Quail Hill -Irvine CA

http://s1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa384/fifo_warehouse/Quail%20Hill%20in%20Irivine%20CA/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## bjd (May 22, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Not the best, I just want to share. Quail Hill -Irvine CA
> 
> http://s1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa384/fifo_warehouse/Quail%20Hill%20in%20Irivine%20CA/?albumview=slideshow


I see some of them as being interesting, mainly due to the path leading the eyes. But (as a beginner) I would be interested in asking what could be done, in a fairly uninteresting environment like that, to create better motives?
CHeers Brian


----------



## CTJohn (May 22, 2012)

Capitol Reef National Park scenic drive.


----------



## picturesbyme (May 22, 2012)

KimH said:


> How do you do the eye (or ball) pictures. i can barely control getting my feet out of the picture and you seem to "hover" at 100 feet  - hints please.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take the photo, make it a square (crop or resize) flip it (turn 180) then - CS - filters - distort - Polar coordinates, Gavin can explain it better on Youtube http://youtu.be/0rbTE71PMYE


----------



## haqyourlegs (May 22, 2012)

Pinnacle, I've just been creeping your website. I love your work! This thread is awesome, I am feeling seriously inspired! Thank you, everyone! 




pinnaclephotography said:


> Another point-n-shoot shot from Glacier National Park:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy Runner Mountain by posthumus_cake ([url=http://www.pinnaclephotography.net]www.pinnaclephotography.net)[/url], on Flickr


----------



## Mick (May 22, 2012)

A few of my landscapes. Got loads more. My wife made me get a website to. Must admit, i much prefer sport.

mickwatsonphotography.com


Canon 1DSMK3, 1DMK4 7D, 500F4ISL, 300F2.8 ISL, 180Macro, 70-200 f2.8mk2, 24-105 f4, 16-35 f2.8, 1 x 4 Extender, Sigma 85mm 1.4. and whole host of other stuff


----------



## Mick (May 22, 2012)

And a few more. We do have a few nice places in the UK. But Utah has everything in one state. I love Utah, I love it a lot.


----------



## K-amps (May 23, 2012)

Mick said:



> And a few more. We do have a few nice places in the UK. But Utah has everything in one state. I love Utah, I love it a lot.



Very nice shots!


----------



## calix041809 (May 29, 2012)

Hello Everyone: 

Im newbie here, my first share







HR: http://500px.com/photo/7743625

Follow Me on 500px: http://500px.com/calix041809

thank you..


----------



## shokie (May 30, 2012)

Love the romance of an ocean sunset.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok...this my first attempt....done on my first outting with my first new DSLR.....

I know on the far right side, near the pole, one image there was blurred...and I'll work on that..but other than using Hugin...and GIMP to shrink it down to a smaller jpeg from the large TIFF file....it is as it is.

I'm a total noob...but am surprised with my first attempt...and I'm hooked!!


TIA,

cayenne


----------



## preppyak (Jun 6, 2012)

CTJohn said:


> Capitol Reef National Park scenic drive.


Nice, really love the road leading your eye all the way back

Here are a few of my recent ones


----------



## gary samples (Jun 30, 2012)

MARK II 1Ds 
17-40 mm 
40mm f/9 1/1250


----------



## panicboy (Jul 1, 2012)

Lake at Januszkowice/Poland


----------



## panicboy (Jul 2, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> panicboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lake at Januszkowice/Poland
> ...



Thanks a lot!
However, the forum software compressed it down to a fraction of its original size (down to 36kB from originally >300kB), so there are lots of jpeg artifacts visible. Is it possible to somehow prevent this?


----------



## K3nt (Jul 2, 2012)

Took this on my way home on Sunday. Apparently the story goes that this farmer got tired of people picking flowers in his wheat field and trampling the crop so he sowed a whole field of flowers so people could pick 'em if they wanted. Most of the people tend to leave them alone as they look so cool blooming in the thousands.
What do you think?
On some screens this looks a lot darker than my calibrated one at home.




Daisy fields forever... by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 2, 2012)

Heres a Few.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 2, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Heres a Few.



Hi RLPhoto, I love the 2nd pic. Did you ND filter with this shot?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Heres a Few.
> ...



No filters on this shot. Just at the right place and the right time. 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 2, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Awesome


----------



## infilm (Jul 3, 2012)

I shot this in Central Ca near Hearst Castle


----------



## gary samples (Jul 4, 2012)

three shot stitch
shot at yellowstone


----------



## gary samples (Jul 4, 2012)

markII 1DS 70-200


----------



## K3nt (Jul 5, 2012)

gary samples said:


> markII 1DS 70-200



fantastic reflection and details.


----------



## ions (Jul 7, 2012)

Cannings Falls, Mono Mills, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## blaydese (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is one from the HDR Crack Whore. ;D







Peace! 8)


----------



## gary samples (Jul 10, 2012)

you have to love MOAB 
shot at 840mm from down at the back side parking lot.


----------



## rwmson (Jul 10, 2012)

The theme from 2001: A Space Odyssey is running through my head.


----------



## SJ (Jul 10, 2012)

blue hour.
Kota Kinabalu City Mosque


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Jul 10, 2012)

gary samples said:


> three shot stitch
> shot at yellowstone



This one's great. I can't imagine the adrenaline rush of seeing that and getting the shot before the light changed.


----------



## param (Jul 10, 2012)

Sunrise, Clingman's Dome, Smoky Mountains NP.







On Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7331796672/#


----------



## replay0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi. When you folks post your amazing landscape shots, could you also post the shot settings (Aperture, ISO, filter, time, handheld, etc.?) I learn a lot from looking at others' photos and their settings. Thanks.


----------



## mvinson1022 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yosemite - Glacier Point

Canon 5D Mark iii Zeiss 21mm Distagon T, 1.6 sec, f/11 ISO 160


----------



## Wideopen (Jul 11, 2012)

Untitled by WideOpen=), on Flickr


----------



## newbieshooter (Jul 11, 2012)

simple sunset


----------



## gmrza (Jul 11, 2012)

Prince's Pier in Port Melbourne at sunrise. Station Pier is visible to the far left, and Williamstown on the far right.

Prince's Pier is a heritage-listed pier, which was the landing point for many immigrants arriving in Australia. It was also heavily used by the US navy during the Second World War. After the advent of containerisation, it fell into disuse and was nearly destroyed by fires. It was reopened to the public late last year after a restoration project, which saw the first 200m restored, and the remainder of the wooden piles restored, and left standing in the water. (EOS 5D mkII, 17-40mm f/4L USM)

I first saw Prince's Pier last November from the Spirit of Tasmania as we departed for Devonport from Station Pier, and ws fascinated by the "graveyard" of wooden piles, sticking out of the water.






On Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/specular-images/7524804780/#in/[email protected]/


----------



## Jotho (Jul 12, 2012)

My first try uploading here. Took it this morning at the lake close to our summerhouse back in Sweden. I am an amateur and newbie with LR so I think I overdid it a bit in LR, but would really appreciate any comments and advise. 5DMkIII 24-105L, 1/200, f/10, ISO320, 24mm. Please don't judge too hard.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 12, 2012)

Jotho said:


> My first try uploading here. Took it this morning at the lake close to our summerhouse back in Sweden. I am an amateur and newbie with LR so I think I overdid it a bit in LR, but would really appreciate any comments and advise. 5DMkIII 24-105L, 1/200, f/10, ISO320, 24mm. Please don't judge too hard.


The biggest problem is the blown cloud formations. For the best impact, you need to retain at least most of the detail. Essentially, there is only two ways of achieving that, HDR (of which I'm not a great fan unless done carefully to keep it natural) and the use of neutral density graduated filters. If you shot in RAW, it is sometimes possible to create three or more exposures from a single file, but I suspect in this case, too much detail has been lost, so it would probably require a reshooot (which would never be exactly the same of course), by either bracketing to get three or more exposures or using filters. Compositionally, it is ok, you have the lilies to use as a leading line, supported by the oultine of the hill reflection and you have some nice reflections to provide some foreground interest. If you can practice using HDR or filters (especially filters), you could make some big improvements. Also check on your white balance and choose your shooting times for when the light is at its best.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2012)

Jotho said:


> My first try uploading here. Took it this morning at the lake close to our summerhouse back in Sweden. I am an amateur and newbie with LR so I think I overdid it a bit in LR, but would really appreciate any comments and advise. 5DMkIII 24-105L, 1/200, f/10, ISO320, 24mm. Please don't judge too hard.



This is a perfect scenario for grad ND's. Not too much protruding from the landscape.


----------



## Jotho (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Kernuak and RLPhoto for your tips. I don't any ND filters yet, but will defo have a look at it. I went back to the same place this afternoon and shot some more, now RAW also, although in different light conditions. (I'm only back in Sweden for a few weeks and have only shot jpg because it's mostly family stuff.) I will try to work a little on them and re-post tomorrow.


----------



## joelerskates (Jul 12, 2012)

Tunnel View, Yosemite National Park.
Canon 5D MarkII. 17-40mm f4 L. Single exposure with ND grads.


----------



## capture365 (Jul 12, 2012)

Buachaille Etive Mor, near Glencoe
Canon 5d mkii, 17-40 f4 L, 1/13, f22
First ever post here folks...


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 12, 2012)

capture365 said:


> Buachaille Etive Mor, near Glencoe
> Canon 5d mkii, 17-40 f4 L, 1/13, f22
> First ever post here folks...


I can't remember seeing it in B&W before. I think with some dodging and burning of the sky, the clouds would look quite menacing. This is further down Glen Etive, at the head of the loch.




Loch Etive in Black and White by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## daniel-barton (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's one, from an area very close to the heart and very close to a large, out-of-control wildfire that's now burning in southeast Oregon (17-40L, 40D): 




Juniper in Diamond Valley by daniel-barton, on Flickr


----------



## GDub (Jul 13, 2012)

I went out for a drive through the local hills (Sonoma County, CA) and grabbed this view:






Canon 5D Mark III w/Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L at 24mm. 1/320 second at f/7.1, ISO 125.


----------



## balaji (Jul 14, 2012)

First time Post ;D


----------



## ions (Jul 15, 2012)

Great Falls, Grindstone Creek, Waterdown, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## K3nt (Jul 16, 2012)

Very early morning....lakeside..




Summer mist... by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisbrn (Jul 16, 2012)

We spend our days together by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisbrn (Jul 17, 2012)

Air guitar by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## blaydese (Jul 18, 2012)

balaji said:


> First time Post ;D



I like.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Chrisbrn (Jul 18, 2012)

Ghost by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## balaji (Jul 18, 2012)

blaydese said:


> balaji said:
> 
> 
> > First time Post ;D
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Chrisbrn (Jul 22, 2012)

Road to nowhere by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## pulsiv (Jul 26, 2012)

some random pics...






lecht mine, scottish highlands.





somewhere in scotland... i forgot...





same as above... i forgot where i took this.





near my hometown, jena (germany).


----------



## Chrisbrn (Jul 26, 2012)

same old show by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Jul 26, 2012)

sun rise 2.

dario


----------



## Chrisbrn (Jul 26, 2012)

Blue echoes by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tantalus Point @ Whistler


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 10, 2012)

Weston Rocks by Kernuak, on Flickr



Disappearing Sun at Watchet by Kernuak, on Flickr



Watchet Houses in the Evening Light by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## stanleykozak (Aug 12, 2012)

Here are some of mine...


----------



## stanleykozak (Aug 12, 2012)

And 4 more - sorry I cant figure out how to link directly to Flickr...


----------



## Tin_28 (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't compare with some of these other breathtaking shots, but here are two of my better ones!


----------



## K-amps (Aug 14, 2012)

stanleykozak said:


> And 4 more - sorry I cant figure out how to link directly to Flickr...



The last 3 are stunning!


----------



## Joes Dad (Aug 14, 2012)

One of my best.


----------



## cwild (Aug 14, 2012)

Cramond Causeway, a WW2 Anti-Submarine barrier off the coast of Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Aug 15, 2012)

Some great shots!


----------



## infilm (Aug 16, 2012)

Joes Dad said:


> One of my best.


Such an epic photo. I have seen many of these (I'm sure you have as well) always an epic photo. Nice job.


----------



## preppyak (Aug 16, 2012)

A few from Glacier NP











And a recent one from MD


----------



## 5D Freak (Aug 16, 2012)

preppyak said:


> A few from Glacier NP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the swirl in that last shot!


----------



## 5D Freak (Aug 16, 2012)

cwild said:


> Cramond Causeway, a WW2 Anti-Submarine barrier off the coast of Edinburgh, Scotland



Looks like something the Ancients built in Stargate! I like the depth in the shot. HDR a bit much - where did the light come from? Great shot though. Might have to watch SG-1 now!


----------



## 5D Freak (Aug 16, 2012)

Venus, Orion, Jupiter, Sirius, Pleiades, etc


----------



## 5D Freak (Aug 16, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> 5D Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Venus, Orion, Jupiter, Sirius, Pleiades, etc
> ...


Used a 17mm tse at f4 for the stars and f7.1 for the foreground with brighter light. This is a crop from a panorama that I did that morning. The main flaw is that the TSE is that sharp that stars are pin points and loose colour. I will try again with a fog filter on a different lens (note that the 17 tse doesn't accept filters - easily)


----------



## fegari (Aug 16, 2012)

A recent one, Canon 5DIII + Zeiss 50MP. Still amazes me the depth of field considering it was shot at F/2


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 16, 2012)

fegari said:


> A recent one, Canon 5DIII + Zeiss 50MP. Still amazes me the depth of field considering it was shot at F/2


It looks like you were pointing the camera downwards from a height. That's a bit like using a tilt and shift, which is why you were able to get more apparent DoF.


----------



## preppyak (Aug 17, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> It looks like you were pointing the camera downwards from a height. That's a bit like using a tilt and shift, which is why you were able to get more apparent DoF.


I was gonna say something similar; you can see what is out of focus and where the focus plane is when you look closely, but, on first glance you don't notice them and it seems to have endless depth. Saw this with another photo where I guy had used a T/S lens to get the entire scene in focus, but it made it seem flat. When someone add a little photoshop T/S effect to it, the scene came to life


----------



## fegari (Aug 17, 2012)

preppyak said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like you were pointing the camera downwards from a height. That's a bit like using a tilt and shift, which is why you were able to get more apparent DoF.
> ...



It could be the explanation, at least partially because i'm not sure I was pointing the camera downwards. It was indeed taken higher than ground level but as far as I remember the camera was more or less parallel to the ground level, on a tripod, in other words, the sensor plane was not that much tilted. I think it can also be due to the exceptional detail gathered by the Zeiss lens even fully open. In the original you can see the closer parts are not that much sharp as the further ones but anyway it surprised me how much detail the lens managed to capture fully open. The one thing I dont remember is wether I set focus to infinity or on some of the people in the middle ground.

By the way, there are no photoshop effects, pretty much what came out of camera.


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 17, 2012)

It doesn't take much of a tilt, after all, the maximum tilt is 8 degrees on most TS lenses and typically only 1 or 2 degrees is used. While it is slightly different for a normal lens and tilting the whole camera, the fact that you are getting a significant amount of the ground level, suggests the sensor plane wasn't exactly perpendicular. Also, regardless of how good the resolution of a lens is, you can't overcome the laws of physics.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 26, 2012)

Sunset on the beach by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## preppyak (Sep 5, 2012)

Two from this past weekend

Cheoah Dam





Bear Creek Falls


----------



## killswitch (Sep 6, 2012)

Mather Point (South Rim), Grand Canyon, Arizona




Like a Dream by Dhanad Islam, on Flickr


----------



## inter211 (Sep 13, 2012)

Shot from Upper Cathedral Lake up in high country of Yosemite:




The Cathedral’s Last Light by Willie Huang Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Wizardmans (Sep 13, 2012)

Rama VIII Bridge, Thailand


----------



## Nathaniel Weir (Sep 13, 2012)

Just turned 17 so I decided I was going to spend 17 hours on day on photoshop today editing these photos for this forum topic. Hope you enjoy ;D


----------



## K-amps (Sep 13, 2012)

inter211 said:


> Shot from Upper Cathedral Lake up in high country of Yosemite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Special!


----------



## victorwol (Sep 15, 2012)

Florida, last vacations. 5D MKIII


----------



## victorwol (Sep 15, 2012)

More Florida....


----------



## victorwol (Sep 15, 2012)

and the friend I had in the backyard....


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 11, 2012)

View from the hotel room by marekjoz, on Flickr

5D2, 24-105, F8, 6s, ISO 400. DPP.


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 11, 2012)

5D2, 70-200 F4 L IS @200mm, F6.7m 1/500s


----------



## albron00 (Oct 11, 2012)

tree


----------



## albron00 (Oct 11, 2012)

Cannes


----------



## albron00 (Oct 11, 2012)

Canards


----------



## albron00 (Oct 11, 2012)

it's gonna rain?


----------



## angox (Oct 14, 2012)

Some photos from Cinque Terre, Italy...


----------



## revup67 (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Brook Nature Preserve - Colts Neck, NJ




Big Brook Nature Preserve by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## K3nt (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's a couple I did lately:



New York Aster lakeside by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

HDR...tried to keep it as natural as possible.



A day without rain... by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 17, 2012)

Garraun Point Dingle Co. Kerry Ireland
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fergalocallaghan/8080855621/#in/photostream

Attached is is Dunquin Pier in Dingle Co. Kerry


----------



## Basti187 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lake District, Windemere, England, 550D + Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 VC


----------



## Tov (Oct 17, 2012)

standard mill - ter Haar


----------



## SwissBear (Oct 17, 2012)

My first Panorama: ~400MP, 3 Lines
EOS 600D with Sigma 150mm OS




Monte-Leone-Panorama by SwissBear85, on Flickr

And the actual pano can be found here: http://gigapan.com/gigapans/116755


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 17, 2012)

Deep in the heart of the Hollow lies, Nymphs and Sprites and Goblins that fly...


----------



## TeenTog (Oct 17, 2012)

It's probably not my best, but I really like it. Taken in the Great Smoky Mountains National Park


----------



## nicku (Oct 17, 2012)

Near a mountain lake - East Europe. Gear: my old trusty Canon 40D and 17-40 f/4 L


----------



## woollybear (Oct 17, 2012)

> Venus, Orion, Jupiter, Sirius, Pleiades, etc



Where was the shot taken? The orientation is the reverse of what I see.


----------



## Jesse (Oct 18, 2012)

Big Sur, Pfeiffer Beach

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7895534772/#in/photostream


----------



## Jesse (Oct 18, 2012)

How the hell do you attach images here? Mine never work.


----------



## revup67 (Oct 19, 2012)

Autumn in New Jersey




Manasquan River - Farmingdale, NJ by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 20, 2012)

Autumn in Poland




Zwierzyniec by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 20, 2012)

Jesse said:


> How the hell do you attach images here? Mine never work.


Click on the share link on Flickr, then select the BBBoard option and copy/paste the code into a message.


----------



## papa-razzi (Oct 20, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Heres a Few.



Fantastic shots!


----------



## kasperj (Oct 20, 2012)

View from the bench. Got to love those autumn colored leaves!







http://kasperjohansson.smugmug.com/Portfolio/Denmark-1/i-W7Xpw5x/0/X2/70B3757-X2.jpg




PS/ Loving my 5D MIII & 24-70 MII combo too


----------



## daniel-barton (Oct 20, 2012)

Some great stuff in here! This is Northern Nevada at its finest, in late July of 2012.




Santa Rosa Aspen by daniel-barton, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's a few taken in Colts Neck, NJ




Colts Neck, NJ by Revup67, on Flickr




Colts Neck, NJ by Revup67, on Flickr




Colts Neck, NJ by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (Oct 21, 2012)

A couple from Autumn in Indiana


----------



## DB (Oct 21, 2012)

@Markejoz - lovely shot, really shows Autumnal colours (I can see why 200,000 Poles feel at home here in Ireland)

@K-amps - I really like the tree in your 1st pic, such a great variety of reds/browns, in 2 months time you could put lights on that tree (for Xmas)


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 21, 2012)

* Post Your Best Landscapes*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fergalocallaghan/8110366347/#in/photostream






I really proud of this image. It was exactly what I wanted to capture. Sometimes you get lucky the exact elements come together.


----------



## Matthew19 (Oct 22, 2012)

Trunk Bay with 16-35mm.

Matt // The Film Poets


----------



## Jesse (Oct 22, 2012)

Pfeiffer Beach, Big Sur. August 2012. 




692A0136 by Jesse Herzog, on Flickr


----------



## Matthew19 (Oct 22, 2012)

My favorite from an upcoming landscape video I shot in the Caribbean.

Matt // The Film Poets


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 23, 2012)

An Image of Ballycotton Lighthouse Co Cork Ireland
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fergalocallaghan/8117132513/#in/photostream


----------



## ebroesicke (Oct 23, 2012)

Matthew19 said:



> My favorite from an upcoming landscape video I shot in the Caribbean.
> 
> Matt // The Film Poets



Pitons?


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 23, 2012)

DB said:


> @Markejoz - lovely shot, really shows Autumnal colours (I can see why 200,000 Poles feel at home here in Ireland)



Thank you in the name of other 38,5 millions here in Poland 
Below a photo from a park made today with 300 F/4 L IS @ F6.7 - such a nice landscape lens 




Park Skaryszewski by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Oct 24, 2012)

Lake District UK


----------



## bjd (Oct 24, 2012)

Lake District UK


----------



## bjd (Oct 24, 2012)

daniel-barton said:


> Some great stuff in here! This is Northern Nevada at its finest, in late July of 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shot.


----------



## bjd (Oct 24, 2012)

Lake District UK.
If you look closely you can see the other loonies out there in absolutely foul weather. I had to build a makeshift rain cover for my 5D due to the amount of rain coming down. But it wasn't just rain, we also got sleet and hailstones :-[


----------



## bjd (Oct 24, 2012)

And a few more Lake District shots:


----------



## bjd (Oct 24, 2012)

From Dale End looking towards Skiddaw


----------



## revup67 (Oct 24, 2012)

BJD..excellent landscape shots. you certainly know the right places to take your photos. the post processing is top notch - great work!..Rev


----------



## bjd (Oct 24, 2012)

revup67 said:


> BJD..excellent landscape shots. you certainly know the right places to take your photos. the post processing is top notch - great work!..Rev


Hey Rev, thanks for the kind words. Most were taken on hikes.
Here's another


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 24, 2012)

This is one I like, it's simple but I like the flare and the light

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fergalocallaghan/8120041359/#in/photostream


----------



## bjd (Oct 24, 2012)

Little Langdale


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 24, 2012)

I took this a month ago at Old Faithful. It was cool to see it go off late at night when no one else was around. I took it with a 60D and with all the all the blurry noise correction it seems more like a painting than a photo, but I like it.


----------



## 4D (Oct 25, 2012)

A few from the great African bush, Kruger Park two weeks ago. Taken with 7D and Sigma 17-70 and polarizer.


----------



## Matthew19 (Oct 25, 2012)

Pitons?
[/quote]

Yes, in St. Lucia


----------



## ebroesicke (Oct 25, 2012)

Matthew19 said:


> Pitons?



Yes, in St. Lucia
[/quote]

thought they looked familiar...enjoyed st.lucia on our honeymoon, wish I had my DSLR back then. Love your pics, makes me want to back my bags and head south, after Sandy moves on of course.


----------



## deafmtbiker (Oct 25, 2012)

Lake at Vogel State Park near Dahlonega, GA


----------



## revup67 (Oct 25, 2012)

BJD - you should consider doing guided tours 

Here's a few I took yesterday in New Jersey




Laird Road- Colts Neck Township, New Jersey by Revup67, on Flickr




Dorbrook Park-ColtsNeck, NJ by Revup67, on Flickr




Dorbrook Park Colts Neck, NJ by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Oct 25, 2012)

revup67 said:


> BJD - you should consider doing guided tours


I do, but its just the wifey, Dave our Border Collie, and me. Dave is with us to herd
us back to the Pub if we get lost. 
Cheers


----------



## cayenne (Oct 25, 2012)

revup67 said:


> BJD - you should consider doing guided tours
> 
> Here's a few I took yesterday in New Jersey
> 
> ...



Wow...beautiful fall colors.

I tend to forget what fall really looks like in other parts of the US, with all the nice colors of leaves changing.

Down here in New Orleans and surrounding areas, the only way you know it is fall here...is the swamp turns brown.

;D

cayenne


----------



## revup67 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey thanks Cayenne - never been to Norlins..we have similar issues in California where I live but here in my homeland NJ the foliage is nothing short of breathless - here's another taken at the Manasquan Reservoir on 10-26-12




Manasquan Reservoir by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## K3nt (Oct 26, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Hey thanks Cayenne - never been to Norlins..we have similar issues in California where I live but here in my homeland NJ the foliage is nothing short of breathless - here's another taken at the Manasquan Reservoir on 10-26-12



Magical view!


----------



## njwhitworth (Oct 26, 2012)

Ashness Bridge, Lake District, UK


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Oct 26, 2012)

Halifax Bridge, NS Canada with 7D and 70-200 IS II


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 26, 2012)

That was an amazing capture Rev... Simply beautiful and perfect! Love it!



revup67 said:


> Hey thanks Cayenne - never been to Norlins..we have similar issues in California where I live but here in my homeland NJ the foliage is nothing short of breathless - here's another taken at the Manasquan Reservoir on 10-26-12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 26, 2012)

Fire in the Sky! 
Red Rock Canyon, Nevada


----------



## inthenet (Oct 26, 2012)

Clingman's Dome outside Gatlinburg, Tennessee

Canon EOS 1D X, EF 70-200 L I


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow! Nice Inthenet! Really nice!


----------



## hammar (Oct 26, 2012)

This one was taken by my father in Iceland a few weeks back, he doesn't have an account, nor is he a member of any other site but I think this one should be shown. It is currently hanging on the wall, 40x100cm canvas.

5D2/70-200/4IS


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 26, 2012)

Here are some recent shots. The first is from a hike in Harriman State Park this past Saturday, while the other two were from a foggy day at work.






http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8111480309/#





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8055202778/#





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8052503847/#


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 26, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Here are some recent shots. The first is from a hike in Harriman State Park this past Saturday, while the other two were from a foggy day at work.



Great! The perspective of the bench on the second one is perfect!


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 27, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some recent shots. The first is from a hike in Harriman State Park this past Saturday, while the other two were from a foggy day at work.
> ...



Thanks! As I mention on flickr, I had been waiting months for Autumn to arrive to take that shot. Isn't it great when you can just visualize a shot and know when to go back and get it?


----------



## Jim K (Oct 27, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Here are some recent shots. The first is from a hike in Harriman State Park this past Saturday, while the other two were from a foggy day at work.


Nice capture DJL.

I scrolled down the page and saw the shot from Harriman and thought how that looked like the stream behind our old house in Monroe, NY. Read thetext and saw it was taken at Harriman. That's only a 15 minute drive over to the park from Monroe. I miss the leaves changing color in the Fall but sure don't miss the snow in the winter. 

Hope you get through the hurricane OK.


----------



## Alextian (Oct 28, 2012)

Landscape of Inner Mongolia I believe it was my BEST shooting of This year!


----------



## triggermike (Oct 28, 2012)

Hurricane Sandy brushed by South Florida and left us with one of the most incredible surfs we have ever seen!!!!! This is the pier at Deerfield Beach, Broward County, Florida . . .


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 28, 2012)

A selection taken this year.




Orange Dusk at Watchet by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Ullswater in Flood by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Sunlit River Coe by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Unsettled over the Pap of Glencoe by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Ardgour Range by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Mist over Loch Leven by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## dave (Oct 28, 2012)

Kakadu National Park in Australia's Northern Territory:


----------



## revup67 (Nov 3, 2012)

Manasquan Reservoir..Farmingdale, New Jersey 11-3-12




Manasquan Reservoir (Scene 2) New Jersey by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## rahkshi007 (Nov 6, 2012)

From Malaysia
canon 5d markii + 17-40mm f4L


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 8, 2012)

triggermike said:


> Hurricane Sandy brushed by South Florida and left us with one of the most incredible surfs we have ever seen!!!!! This is the pier at Deerfield Beach, Broward County, Florida . . .



Amazing shot Mike! I was just there one week before your photo, wishing I had an image like that to get!! I ended up having to settel for the waves on the little mini jetties, just down the beach a tad from where this looks like it was taken... I'm sure you know what I'm talking about! 

Great image, congrats!


----------



## ions (Nov 15, 2012)

Peck Lake, Algonquin Park, Ontario, Canada by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## picturesbyme (Nov 16, 2012)

some of my latest ones... 
a lot more at : http://atlanticpicture.com/


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's one from England - Malham Cove, once a huge waterfall to rank with Victoria and Niagra, now left literally high and dry. It's 80 m high - if you look carefully you can see a climber on the face - crazy fellow !!


----------



## Imagination_landB (Nov 16, 2012)

Extreme North of Quebec province(62nd parallel), Baie Déception.


----------



## Waterloo (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanksgiving Day, Mono Lake Sunset: (5D Mark III and 24mm TS-E f3.5 L II)


----------



## RileyJoseph (Nov 24, 2012)

More landscapes on my site..http://www.rileyjoseph.com.


----------



## jalbfb (Nov 24, 2012)

Silver Falls State Park, OR


----------



## Waterloo (Nov 24, 2012)

Eastern Sierra Waterfall (5D Mark II and TS-E 24mm f3.5 LII, stitched panorama from two images, shifted fully up and fully down):


----------



## revup67 (Nov 24, 2012)

Riley and jalb..superb stuff..really great work ! ..wish we had places like that around here.


----------



## RileyJoseph (Nov 24, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Riley and jalb..superb stuff..really great work ! ..wish we had places like that around here.


 Thanks a lot Rev. I find I really don't take advantage of my backyard here like I should.. But I'm trying to change it.


----------



## LOALTD (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## rpt (Nov 24, 2012)

LOALTD said:


>


Lovely! Could you describe how you planned and executed the shot?


----------



## TexasBadger (Nov 24, 2012)

Road to Many Glaciers Lodge in Glacier National Park, the South rim of the Grand Canyon and a Wagon at the West entrance to Glacier National Park.


----------



## LOALTD (Nov 24, 2012)

rpt said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I like to go climb Mt Hood (Oregon, USA) in the winter. The hardest part is picking a good weather window. Usually in the winter alpen glow is MUCH nicer than in the summer. I attribute this to the fact that it RAINS and SNOWS all winter in Oregon, so when you get a clear day, the air is nice and crisp from frequent scrubbings. This was taken of the ridge above White River Glacier at about 9,500 ft, a couple minutes after sunrise.

This is one of the top-five most climbed mountains in the world, but in winter you are often all alone. The only people up there were me and my three climbing parters.

This was shot with the Canon 50mm f/1.4 lens, which is my mountaineering lens of choice! f/2.8, 1/125s, ISO 100. 5D Mk III body. This light comes and goes so quickly that there isn't much time for a tripod, so having f/1.4 available is helpful. If the rumors of a 50mm f/1.4 IS are true, I will be in HEAVEN.


----------



## rpt (Nov 24, 2012)

LOALTD said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely! Could you describe how you planned and executed the shot?
> ...


Thank you. Gives me a great perspective of your effort. How high do you need to climb to get to this point?


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 24, 2012)

ions said:


> Peck Lake, Algonquin Park, Ontario, Canada by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


cool shot Ions! Love the reflections, the water was perfect!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 24, 2012)

Waterloo said:


> Eastern Sierra Waterfall (5D Mark II and TS-E 24mm f3.5 LII, stitched panorama from two images, shifted fully up and fully down):


Nice image! I'm becoming a fan of the tall pano's!


----------



## msmith0807 (Nov 24, 2012)

Long time reader but first time poster. Saw this thread and kind of wanted to toss my current favorite landscape shot up to see what people thought. 

18 image pan shot horizontally in portrait orientation. Location was in Bancroft, Ontario, Canada this past summer.


----------



## madspihl (Nov 25, 2012)

Russell Glacier, an active finger of the Ice Cap, somewhat down the trail from where I live here in Greenland. August morning around 6 or 7 AM.


----------



## bubeli (Nov 25, 2012)

A photo from Switzerland and two from Greece


----------



## infared (Nov 25, 2012)

A recent one....


----------



## rdespy (Nov 25, 2012)

This is Haines Alaska


----------



## LOALTD (Nov 25, 2012)

rpt said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



The parking lot is at about 6,000 ft, so about another 3,500 ft of gain. It's quite steep, from the parking lot to the summit is over 5,000 ft of gain in 3.6 miles.


----------



## weekendshooter (Nov 25, 2012)

the first one is definitely my favorite. I'm not sure if the second or third count as "landscapes," but here they are!


----------



## rpt (Nov 25, 2012)

LOALTD said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > LOALTD said:
> ...


Wow! That is some climb. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sanj (Nov 25, 2012)

infared said:


> A recent one....



One of the best pictures I have ever seen...!


----------



## infared (Nov 25, 2012)

sanj said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > A recent one....
> ...



WOW...High praise. Thanks!
Funny...I was on my way to my favorite indoor location one morning with a photo buddy and I saw this scene across the way..The loader and the steam...I spun the car around and slapped on my 70-200 2.8 IS II and 1.4x, got the lens up and just at that moment this giant Catapillar dump truck dropped a load of coal upwind, releasing this massive pile of steam that floated across over the loader!?!?!?..all backlit by the sun..we were hooting...it was like a delicious meal...it was such a timing thing...and I was the only one with a camera in my hand....Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 25, 2012)

A few of my personal favorite landscapes




Denali Golden Hour by ryotnlpm, on Flickr




Needle and Waves by ryotnlpm, on Flickr




Wormsloe Plantation - Coolest driveway in the world (Spanish moss and Oak trees) by ryotnlpm, on Flickr




Spectrum in the Sky by ryotnlpm, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 25, 2012)

Day on Bald Mountain by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Nov 26, 2012)

Texas ...cool shots..have always wanted to go here..would like to see a color version of the wagon if possible..nice work


----------



## revup67 (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's one of my recent ones..




Autumn in Holmdel Park - New Jersey by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## preppyak (Nov 26, 2012)

Some recent star trail shots


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 27, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Here's one of my recent ones..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty Rev! Man, I need to be there!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ryan said:


> A few of my personal favorite landscapes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needle & Waves, very cool!


----------



## infared (Nov 28, 2012)

5DIII and Zeiss


----------



## Knight (Nov 29, 2012)

This is the Grand Canyon at sunrise. I'm not a pro by any means, but it turned out pretty good..


----------



## rpt (Nov 29, 2012)

infared said:


> 5DIII and Zeiss


Where was this taken? Reminds me of a board-walk in Lytham (Lancashire, UK) near the windmill and boathouse on the green.


----------



## infared (Nov 30, 2012)

rpt said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > 5DIII and Zeiss
> ...



I shot this at Assateague Island, Maryland in the USA.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maniniyut/7319610874/#in/photostream


----------



## PhilippP74 (Nov 30, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster.

Attached images are from Northern Irleand's Giant's Causeway taken with my 7D and the Tokina 11-16 2.8.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Nov 30, 2012)

I dunno... I'm thinkin' your colours are off...


----------



## Pugshot (Nov 30, 2012)

Long-time visitor; first-time poster. Here's a couple from Fall 2011.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 1, 2012)

Pugshot said:


> Long-time visitor; first-time poster. Here's a couple from Fall 2011.


 Nice Pug! I really like that first one!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 1, 2012)

PhilippP74 said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Attached images are from Northern Irleand's Giant's Causeway taken with my 7D and the Tokina 11-16 2.8.


 That's an interesting location! Seems like those pilings(?), could make for some dramatic and interesting HDR shots as well... hmmm...


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 1, 2012)

PhillippP74

Nice shots of that famous natural rock formation 8)

Is it me or does the horizon on your 2nd photo seem a little off kilter


----------



## Ricardo Rios (Dec 1, 2012)

For my eyes this one is my best landscape:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardorios86/5707225738/#in/set-72157626965366856 

A hug from Brazil!


----------



## param (Dec 1, 2012)

Waterfall Autumn by param_s, on Flickr


----------



## PhilippP74 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys 
Unfortunately we had little time there - would have loved to play with HDR and ND filters. IF you're in Northern Ireland definitely go there and plan for enough time...

Here's another one from the same trip - Lizard Point in Cornwall with the same camera lens combo.


----------



## Destin (Dec 3, 2012)

I know this is a Canon forum but I'm hoping there is a bit of leniency on the photos, because well.... they aren't Canon. Nor Photoshopped or manipulated for that matter. They're just good old fashion film landscape photography.

http://www.destinsparks.com


----------



## troy19 (Dec 3, 2012)

param said:


> Waterfall Autumn



That is beautiful. Beautiful colors and beautiful composition. What camera/lens combination did you use? Any post processing?


----------



## param (Dec 4, 2012)

troy19 said:


> param said:
> 
> 
> > Waterfall Autumn
> ...



Shot with 5D3 + 70-200 f2.8 IS II
4 sec at f/32 ISO 100 200mm
Basic post in lightroom 4 to boost the oranges and greens, then applied some filters in color efex pro. I think i used pro contrast + sunlight filters on this one.


----------



## troy19 (Dec 4, 2012)

param said:


> troy19 said:
> 
> 
> > param said:
> ...



Thanks param for the explanation. You made the best out of the scene. Again: good eye!


----------



## revup67 (Dec 4, 2012)

Param..a very fine shot indeed - this is a good example of where the loss of IQ at a smaller F-stop (F32) is pretty much meaningless. I've heard this issued raised before and though it is true IQ lessens beyond say F10 or so in some cases where shutter speed is shorter. With this one it is somewhat irrelevant as the longer exposure absorbs more definition. On a side note (not being contradictory but to end off the possibility of greater diffraction at such a small F stop) did you consider using an ND on this shot to use a wider F-stop vs. F32? Possibly dropping down the ISO to 50 to get additional slow down if using a wider Av. Again, just a thought.


----------



## param (Dec 5, 2012)

troy19 said:


> param said:
> 
> 
> > troy19 said:
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## param (Dec 5, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Param..a very fine shot indeed - this is a good example of where the loss of IQ at a smaller F-stop (F32) is pretty much meaningless. I've heard this issued raised before and though it is true IQ lessens beyond say F10 or so in some cases where shutter speed is shorter. With this one it is somewhat irrelevant as the longer exposure absorbs more definition. On a side note (not being contradictory but to end off the possibility of greater diffraction at such a small F stop) did you consider using an ND on this shot to use a wider F-stop vs. F32? Possibly dropping down the ISO to 50 to get additional slow down if using a wider Av. Again, just a thought.



Thanks, Rev. Agree with your thoughts, the subject matter could have a bearing on the relevance of lens diffraction. A wide landscape may show a more perceivable softness at smaller f-stop than a shot like this. Would have certainly tried to use an ND and wider f-stop, if only I had my bag with me  Good tip on the 50 ISO, it’s a new feature for me on the 5D3 and admittedly did not think of using it.


----------



## pgsdeepak (Dec 5, 2012)

Glacier Park Montana


----------



## bjd (Dec 9, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> I dunno... I'm thinkin' your colours are off...



Was this an original of yours? If so I have the feeling someone may have copied it :-\

Cheers Brian


----------



## rpt (Dec 9, 2012)

Destin said:


> I know this is a Canon forum but I'm hoping there is a bit of leniency on the photos, because well.... they aren't Canon. Nor Photoshopped or manipulated for that matter. They're just good old fashion film landscape photography.
> 
> http://www.destinsparks.com


I think they are great. Specially the first one. I have a question for you. Did you intentionally post R G B pictures?


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 9, 2012)

f/22
30 sec.
iso-100


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 9, 2012)

f/11
1/250
iso-100


----------



## infared (Dec 9, 2012)

rpt said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is a Canon forum but I'm hoping there is a bit of leniency on the photos, because well.... they aren't Canon. Nor Photoshopped or manipulated for that matter. They're just good old fashion film landscape photography.
> ...


Am I missing something here? Isn't everything out of my camera AND on the web RGB? As opposed to CMYK(?), which is for print work....no?


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 9, 2012)

A few from Building Panoramics when we're not photographing buildings


----------



## shutterwideshut (Dec 9, 2012)

Sunrise at Panglao, Bohol, Philippines




When in Panglao by [shutterwideshut] on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 9, 2012)

Such great photos 8)

Renegade Runner- lovely waterfall with bridge; is that in the Pacific Northwest?

Sporgon- really like your 3rd shot; nice water reflections and great leading lines!

shutterwideshut- Wow! so beautiful and peaceful...unusual colors. I need to get out more with my 7D and EF-S 10-22mm


----------



## Destin (Dec 9, 2012)

infared said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...



rpt is referring to the first image being Red, the second Green, the last Blue. Not RGB/CMYK. Don't worry this took me a second read too.

Those colours weren't intentional but I always try to use a mix of colours when posting images. They just happen to be my recent favourites.


----------



## rpt (Dec 10, 2012)

infared said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...


 
The first picture is reds, second greens and the third blues...


----------



## rpt (Dec 10, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Such great photos 8)
> 
> Renegade Runner- lovely waterfall with bridge; is that in the Pacific Northwest?
> 
> ...


+1000


----------



## Dark Reality (Dec 10, 2012)

5d2
f13
30sec
24mm


----------



## infared (Dec 10, 2012)

The first picture is reds, second greens and the third blues...
[/quote]

LMAOROTF To Destin and rpt!....
How could I not have understood a guy named rpt and his RGB ramblings. Too funny. I got it. Very astute and brilliantly funny rpt! Too bad it was over my head. :-(


----------



## krjc (Dec 10, 2012)

Great photos all, but for my taste some of them have too much post processing.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 10, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Such great photos 8)
> 
> Renegade Runner- lovely waterfall with bridge; is that in the Pacific Northwest?
> 
> ...



The waterfall is in the province of Ontario. The region of Caledon in Southern Ontario to be exact.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for your reply RR. One day I would like to visit Ontario and Niagara Falls.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Dec 10, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Such great photos 8)
> 
> Renegade Runner- lovely waterfall with bridge; is that in the Pacific Northwest?
> 
> ...



Thanks bro. The EFS10-22mm is one of those underrated glasses in the Canon lens line-up but I find it as an outstanding lens for a crop body such as the 7D. In the Philippines, colors like the one in the image happen quite often during sunrise and/or sunset. Too bad, I am based in Singapore though. :


----------



## rpt (Dec 10, 2012)

infared said:


> LMAOROTF To Destin and rpt!....
> How could I not have understood a guy named rpt and his RGB ramblings. Too funny. I got it. Very astute and brilliantly funny rpt! Too bad it was over my head. :-(


Happy to note you had a good laugh 

I really liked the first of the three Destin posted. It is superb!


----------



## mkoehler (Dec 11, 2012)

Just signed up! How do I insert an image here? I clicked on "Insert Image" and only got this...






Thanks,
Noob


----------



## param (Dec 11, 2012)

Kountze Morning by param_s, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Dec 11, 2012)

param said:


> Kountze Morning by param_s, on Flickr


Fantastic picture!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 11, 2012)

+1 8)


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Dec 20, 2012)

Here are a couple of my favorite landscapes from my recent trip to the Southwest...




Archangel Falls by posthumus_cake ([url=http://www.pinnaclephotography.net]www.pinnaclephotography.net)[/url], on Flickr




eye of the dragon by posthumus_cake ([url=http://www.pinnaclephotography.net]www.pinnaclephotography.net)[/url], on Flickr




Horseshoe under the stars by posthumus_cake ([url=http://www.pinnaclephotography.net]www.pinnaclephotography.net)[/url], on Flickr




The Subway, smasher of GND and polarizing filters alike by posthumus_cake ([url=http://www.pinnaclephotography.net]www.pinnaclephotography.net)[/url], on Flickr


----------



## dvky (Dec 20, 2012)

Toronto Centre Island


----------



## RiceCake (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, this is odd.... I can't seem to get my posts to work when I attach a photo  Am I missing something?


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice!

\


pinnaclephotography said:


> Here are a couple of my favorite landscapes from my recent trip to the Southwest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

param said:


> Kountze Morning by param_s, on Flickr



Param, I like this image but it feels a little artificial to me... I'm not sure if the snow is too white or the sky is too saturated, but it seems to need just the slightest of adjustment to me. I just can't pinpoint what it is... Of course, maybe it's just me! Overall, I do really like it though. What a beautiful morning that was!


----------



## rpt (Dec 21, 2012)

Krob78 said:


> param said:
> 
> 
> > Kountze Morning by param_s, on Flickr
> ...


I am just guessing - don't take notice if you think I am wrong...

I think your eyes are drawn to the lower one third where everything in the foreground is in focus. This is in stark contrast to the upper two-thirds of the picture. However as the contrast of the lower portion is higher than that of the upper portion by a factor (I am guessing) greater than 1.5 (inverse of 2/3), and the snow provides such a compelling contrast background, you end up looking down. Force yourself to look at the sky keeping the lower one third out of direct sight and you will see what I am talking about (I hope).

When I see this image, I see two pictures - one with the lower part with the contrast and the second with the sky - I like the two pictures. I guess it does not work as a single picture for some... See, it does not "lead" you up a path to an object of "interest"... But then that is art - makes you think... What am I saying? I am am Engineer!


----------



## Jonathan Johansson (Dec 28, 2012)

One of the first images from my new 6D and 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM.


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Dec 28, 2012)

A 5sec exposure taken in the northwest of Ireland in July.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 28, 2012)

There's been some great images posted on this thread. Here's a few of ours to keep it going.

For those that are interested, legend has it that Robin Hood visited Roche Abbey to take mass.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 29, 2012)

Frodosbigtoe and Sporgon.....WOW! So beautiful. I wish my photos looked half as amazing. Good work and keep posting so we all can enjoy more


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 29, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Frodosbigtoe and Sporgon.....WOW! So beautiful. I wish my photos looked half as amazing. Good work and keep posting so we all can enjoy more



@Serendipidy, many thanks for your comments.

I obviously do not know how experienced you are, but I see from your signature that you have a great camera and lenses. My advice for landscape would be to find somewhere quite close to where you live that you could consider picturesque. Then imagine that scene as you would like to see it lit. Then think about the lighting implications of whether this would be early morning or late evening. Then when you have the time and the light is right pop over there and get the shot ! Adjust the frames in pp to get the right look and you've got it ! Or as Captain Jean-Luc Picard of the Starship Enterprise would say : Make it so !


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 29, 2012)

Good advice. I will give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

rpt said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > param said:
> ...


I think you might have nailed it RPT. I think I am kind of seeing two photos in one... very interesting... and I still like it!

Thanks for the thought!


----------



## Area256 (Dec 30, 2012)

Some 6D landscapes:




Day 189: Christmas Eve Light by Area256, on Flickr




Orange Mist by Area256, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

Area256 said:


> Some 6D landscapes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow!! Really nice images Area!


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 30, 2012)

@Area256, really like the Orange Mist picture. 

Keep posting great pictures to silence the 6D Doubters !


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is one I took a couple of nights ago. The foreground is very dark, but the sky was so beautiful that afternoon, so I could not resist


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Dec 30, 2012)

39 images, getting up at 5 in the morn and freezing my ass off made this! Worth it?


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 30, 2012)

Frodosbigtoe said:


> 39 images, getting up at 5 in the morn and freezing my ass off made this! Worth it?



Yes


----------



## rpt (Dec 30, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> Frodosbigtoe said:
> 
> 
> > 39 images, getting up at 5 in the morn and freezing my ass off made this! Worth it?
> ...


+1000

It is lovely. So what did you shoot it with? What settings? Do share...


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Dec 30, 2012)

rpt said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Frodosbigtoe said:
> ...


Thanks guys  Shot with a 500D and 16-35mm f2.8 ll. 13 individual portrait orientated bracketed shots(3 exposures each) at 16mm, f11, iso100, shutter and exposure locked on AV mode. Blended the 3 exposures of 13 bracketed sets to create 13 balanced images in Ps CS6, then used its pano function and exported to Lr4 to make usual colour, contrast and sharpness adjustments. Final JPEG was 100Mb but can only put a 4Mb version up here so don't zoom


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Dec 30, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Frodosbigtoe and Sporgon.....WOW! So beautiful. I wish my photos looked half as amazing. Good work and keep posting so we all can enjoy more


Thanks very much. Not all of my photos turn out like this(1 in 500) but my hit rate on keepers is getting better with the more experience and technique I gain. Perfect practice makes perfect pictures


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 30, 2012)

Frodosbigtoe said:


> 39 images, getting up at 5 in the morn and freezing my ass off made this! Worth it?



Yep


----------



## tomscott (Dec 30, 2012)

Lanzarote Playa de Famara by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Lanzarote, Lake D'el Golfo  by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## MacroBug (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's a shot I took in Yosemite Valley over the holiday. I'm still learning and it is one of my favorite landscapes so far.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 30, 2012)

MacroBug said:


> Here's a shot I took in Yosemite Valley over the holiday. I'm still learning and it is one of my favorite landscapes so far.



Beautiful


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sporgon said:


> Frodosbigtoe said:
> 
> 
> > 39 images, getting up at 5 in the morn and freezing my ass off made this! Worth it?
> ...


No question!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

MacroBug said:


> Here's a shot I took in Yosemite Valley over the holiday. I'm still learning and it is one of my favorite landscapes so far.


Excellent Macro!


----------



## rpt (Dec 31, 2012)

MacroBug said:


> Here's a shot I took in Yosemite Valley over the holiday. I'm still learning and it is one of my favorite landscapes so far.


Beautiful mirror effect! I love it.


----------



## rpt (Dec 31, 2012)

Frodosbigtoe said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...


Wow! Looks like I will have to Ps at some time... Btw, how long did it take to click the 39 snaps? The reason I ask is the light can change quite fast at sunrise or sunset...


----------



## applecider (Dec 31, 2012)

Hana Maui red sand beach Christmas day
File Name	red sand beach hana 72dpi.jpg
Camera Model	Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Shooting Date/Time	12/25/12 14:36:16
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/4
Av( Aperture Value )	20
ISO Speed	50
Lens	EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM
Focal Length	70.0mm
Image Size	1728x1152
File Size	327KB


----------



## westr70 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sporgon said:


> There's been some great images posted on this thread. Here's a few of ours to keep it going.
> 
> For those that are interested, legend has it that Robin Hood visited Roche Abbey to take mass.



Absolutely gorgeous. Nicely done.


----------



## Jonathan Johansson (Jan 1, 2013)

Hamburgö by Jonathan Johansson, on Flickr




Hamburgö by Jonathan Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 7, 2013)

Took the dog for a walk along the banks of the flooded River Derwent in Yorkshire on Sunday morning, before sunrise. 

Light was quite good - here are two snaps. The river is actually on the right of the bank I am standing on !


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

Another few.


----------



## Area256 (Jan 9, 2013)

Some more 6D Landscapes.





Cloud Island by Area256, on Flickr




Day 193: Good Morning Vancouver by Area256, on Flickr


----------



## James Billett (Jan 9, 2013)

An image I've called Hibernia Atlantic







More available at: http://jamesbillettphotography.com/projects-2/littoral-networ/


----------



## matt2491 (Jan 9, 2013)

Beautiful shots Area256!


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 9, 2013)

My infatuation with light... by David KM, on Flickr


Franklin Point - San Mateo County, California by David KM, on Flickr



Boardwalk Cotton Candy... Santa Cruz, Ca. by David KM, on Flickr



Sunrise - University of California, Santa Cruz... by David KM, on Flickr


----------



## madmailman (Jan 9, 2013)

Somewhere in Switzerland...


----------



## eml58 (Jan 10, 2013)

Kyoto Japan, December 2012, 1Dx 200f/2 @ f/11 & 1/200th


----------



## SJ (Jan 10, 2013)

Batu Punggul, Batu Luang Beach, Sabah.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Jan 10, 2013)

*Lake Manitou, Manitoulin Island, Ontario*




*Rebel, f/5.6, 1/25, iso 100*


*Lake Huron, Bruce Mines, Ontario*




*Rebel, f/4, 1/200, iso 320*


----------



## christianronnel (Jan 10, 2013)

Midtown, NYC



Manhattan from 1250 feet up by Christian Ronnel, on Flickr

San Diego, CA



Dusk at Broken Hill by Christian Ronnel, on Flickr


----------



## chasinglight (Jan 10, 2013)

Chicago Botanic Garden, Rebel T2i, EF-S 15-85, 1/250s @ f/8


----------



## tomscott (Jan 10, 2013)

Few More




Hallin Fell, winter snow by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Lowther Castle by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Haweswater Reservoir by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Haweswater Reservoir by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Howtown, Cumbria, Lake Ulswater by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Howtown, Cumbria by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Howtown, Cumbria by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is one of mine


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 10, 2013)

Gay Head Lighthouse by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 10, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Here is one of mine



That's a lovely simple, calm piece of art ! Nice


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2013)

You guys are making me jealous with all of your beautiful landscape shots...please keep posting more to enjoy


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 11, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one of mine
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 15, 2013)

A few of mine... new poster here so feel free to critique


----------



## PixelReaper (Jan 15, 2013)

a couple of mine, hope you enjoy!


----------



## K3nt (Jan 21, 2013)

Got a few nice wintry landscapes lately... 




Early Morning - 20th January 2013 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




Cold &amp; Damp - No. 6 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




Cold &amp; Damp - No. 2 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

What do you think?


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 21, 2013)

K3nt said:


> Got a few nice wintry landscapes lately...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a Norwegian I feel your pictures very well  
Very nice


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jan 21, 2013)

The totally white shots reminded me of why I left Minnesota for California.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 21, 2013)

Bruce Photography said:


> The totally white shots reminded me of why I left Minnesota for California.



LOL, I have been in Minnesota several times, and it feels colder than Norway due to the lack of moutains


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jan 21, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Bruce Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The totally white shots reminded me of why I left Minnesota for California.
> ...



Instead, I took this shot two days ago. I think I traded up...


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jan 21, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Bruce Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The totally white shots reminded me of why I left Minnesota for California.
> ...



Those last two were my bad because I think they were shot with a Nikon. But this one was shot on the 19th with the Canon 5D3 and the great 70-300L. I love that lens (@150. Same location as first shot.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's one.....


----------



## Abmurksi (Jan 21, 2013)

Shot last summer in Scotland. 7D, 17-55 2.8 IS USM, 1/125, f2.8


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 21, 2013)

Bruce Photography said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce Photography said:
> ...



I actually like this shot much better, and not because the previous were shot with a Nikon, lol. I could care less. However, I like the overall composition on this one. I have actually never tried the 70-300L, but I hear great things about it. I think it is because I never really thought of it as an option since I have the 70-200L II and a 2x III TC, which I think (?) gives me at least equal quality and a 100mm more in focal lenght with a AF speed that is not really slow at all 

These days I am having a great time with a lens I am borrowing for an undefined timespan, the 200 F2L and it is great, although quite heavy, bulky and a AF sound that you notice. There is a something je ne sais qua about it. 

I agree that you made a great choice moving south, although the twin cities are beautiful, and I still regret that I did not bring a camera last time I visited the St. Paul Cathedral.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 21, 2013)

IMG_0450 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




IMG_0439 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jan 22, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Bruce Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...



The thing I like about the 70-300L over the 70-200L is that it is short and light. If you are outside and carry a lens around all day, the 70-200 is a great lens but it is heavy. Add the weight of a 2x telextender (which I have) and it is a long monster. Also from what I've seen with the version III of the extender, that the 70-200 with the extender is not as sharp as the 70-300. All I can suggest is to shoot it for a few days and then go back to the 70-200 and shoot that for a day and tell us what you think. I'm assuming that you would be doing outside landscape type work. Inside of course the 70-200L IS 2.8 always wins but I do enjoy my 135 F2 inside as well as the 85 1.2L if I'm shooting Canon for some reason.


----------



## christianronnel (Jan 23, 2013)

74F in the middle of January. Heaven! 


Scripps Pier by Christian Ronnel, on Flickr


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Bolinas, CA




Amber waves of grain by volksron, on Flickr


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jan 23, 2013)

christianronnel said:


> 74F in the middle of January. Heaven!
> 
> 
> Scripps Pier by Christian Ronnel, on Flickr



Before moving to Nor Cal I lived in San Diego for 27 years and Minnesota before that. I'm enjoying our Nor Cal winters even though they are not as warm as San Diego county.


----------



## Destin (Jan 24, 2013)

Latest shot. Taken January 1st 2013. Printed full size you can see a couple with a camp fire bringing in the new year.

www.destinsparks.com


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jan 24, 2013)

5DMK2, 40mm pancake, f/5.6, 1/40, ISO 640 - f/3.5, 1/60, ISO 800


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 24, 2013)

Old Boat In Barbados.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 24, 2013)

ewg963 said:


> Old Boat In Barbados.


Nice shot. I was in Barbados yesterday and saw a number of boats like this beside the Oistins Fish Market. Pity I didn't have my camera with me. Beautiful island!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 24, 2013)

One I took while visiting Bhutan.
40D, 24-70/2.8


----------



## lion rock (Jan 24, 2013)

One more from Bhutan.
Tigers Nest.
40D, 70-200/2.8-II @ 200mm.


----------



## duffy (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, there first post I like this because of the way the sun is hitting the Half Dome


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 24, 2013)

We should start a CR landscape Exhibit and go on tour. ;D


----------



## bluesphoto (Jan 24, 2013)

This is a pano that I made in Landmannalaugar in Iceland. (It is a pano made from 57 photo's in 3 lines of 19.)

(Please watch it full size because otherwise the details will go lost)


----------



## abirkill (Jan 26, 2013)

Some beautiful landscape shots here, very inspirational!

A couple of recent shots I'm quite happy with:


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

The Prairie Princess...


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

White & Black...


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

abirkill said:


> Some beautiful landscape shots here, very inspirational!
> 
> A couple of recent shots I'm quite happy with:


Sweet!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 26, 2013)

+1
Really like the Vancouver fog photo.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jan 26, 2013)

bluesphoto said:


> This is a pano that I made in Landmannalaugar in Iceland. (It is a pano made from 57 photo's in 3 lines of 19.)
> 
> (Please watch it full size because otherwise the details will go lost)



I find this a fascinating photo for several reasons. First the technical acomplishment of 57 photos all in one. Second is the vastness and barely touched eathscape. Third the single lone vehicle and small road that humans have been here (could have been some other planet). Fouth is that I've never seen what appears to be small volcanoes. Are they? And finally thank you for showing us a place on earth that I will never see myself. Thank you .


----------



## bluesphoto (Jan 26, 2013)

Bruce Photography said:


> bluesphoto said:
> 
> 
> > This is a pano that I made in Landmannalaugar in Iceland. (It is a pano made from 57 photo's in 3 lines of 19.)
> ...



You're welcome. I hope you can see it someday, because you can't really catch the vastness and depth with a picture.
It did take an hour I guess to merge them together and an additional hour of PS.
I don't think it was a volcano, thou I'm not sure.


----------



## lightcick (Jan 27, 2013)

A first one from me: 
The Kannesteinen rock in Norway.


----------



## lightcick (Jan 27, 2013)

Krakenes Fyr, Norway


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jan 27, 2013)

Two of my favorites


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 28, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> We should start a CR landscape Exhibit and go on tour. ;D


It would be difficult to argue with you about that Rev! There are some fantastic images here!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 28, 2013)

I Really like the second one, with the barn, Andy!


Andy_Hodapp said:


> Two of my favorites


----------



## lion rock (Jan 28, 2013)

A couple of pictures shots of the Himalyas from near Paro,
Bhutan.
40D 70-200/2.8ii.


----------



## lightcick (Jan 28, 2013)

South Tyrol
Canon G10 (not too bad for hiking and taking pictures)


----------



## lightcick (Jan 28, 2013)

Another one from South Tyrol in the Alps


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

Loch Katrine - Scotland 2010


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

Cornwall - on Towan Beach


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

Local Country Park - the old bridge gone!


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 28, 2013)

lightcick said:


> Another one from South Tyrol in the Alps



@Lightcick, love this pic, kinda makes me wish I was there


----------



## Steve Williams (Jan 28, 2013)

My 7D with the 16-35mm II, I used the Photographers Ephmerisis app to time and locate sunrise, fun stuff.




Let There Be Light! Sunrise in Monument Valley by Jaw's Dad, on Flickr


----------



## RomanRacela (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunrise shot at Trona in Dec 2012 with Canon 5D Mk3 and Canon 24-70mm 2.8L


----------



## Niterider (Jan 28, 2013)

Montecito Peak in Montecito, California




Untitled by Live By The Night, on Flickr

Freight train traveling through Sacramento, California




IMG_0010-1 by Live By The Night, on Flickr

Locally known as Top of the world. In Vacaville, California




IMG_1843-1 by Live By The Night, on Flickr

Some sort of transmission tower. Also on Gates Canyon road in Vacaville, California




Probably were not supposed to be here by Live By The Night, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 29, 2013)

Steve Williams said:


> My 7D with the 16-35mm II, I used the Photographers Ephmerisis app to time and locate sunrise, fun stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous photo! Well done...I love it. So beautiful.


----------



## Steve Williams (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks! It was a special morning.
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## lightcick (Jan 29, 2013)

@Sporgon
Thank you, Sporgon. It's one of the places I love most. Harder to go there than to take pictures;-)


----------



## christianronnel (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm really enjoying my new 16-35. I'm glad I didn't wait for the rumored 14-24. Here's one that, apparently, Flickr folks like.




Paw prints in the sands by Christian Ronnel, on Flickr


----------



## ncsa (Feb 1, 2013)

This is 3x images stitched with some Lee filters and a tweak of tilt.




River by ncsabkk, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 2, 2013)

christianronnel said:


> I'm really enjoying my new 16-35. I'm glad I didn't wait for the rumored 14-24. Here's one that, apparently, Flickr folks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful landscape. Love the colors and the birds. Is this HDR? How did you do it, if you don't mind me asking? Thanks.


----------



## christianronnel (Feb 2, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Beautiful landscape. Love the colors and the birds. Is this HDR? How did you do it, if you don't mind me asking? Thanks.



Thanks serendipidy! No, it's not HDR. I used a LEE graduated ND filter. I just got lucky with timing the birds but they weren't flying that fast anyway.


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 2, 2013)

Great job. Amazing photo.


----------



## rpt (Feb 2, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Great job. Amazing photo.


Oh yes, lovely picture.


----------



## revup67 (Feb 3, 2013)

Public Access day at the Limestone Canyon park allowed for fabulous hiking, birding and breath-taking views such as this one. (in Orange County, CA)




&quot;West Loma Trail&quot; 3 Limestone Canyon - Southern California by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 4, 2013)

Steve Williams said:


> My 7D with the 16-35mm II, I used the Photographers Ephmerisis app to time and locate sunrise, fun stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a killer image Steve! 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 4, 2013)

lightcick said:


> Krakenes Fyr, Norway


Am I seeing what I think you saw that attracted you to take this pic?


----------



## lightcick (Feb 4, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> lightcick said:
> 
> 
> > Krakenes Fyr, Norway
> ...



I'm not sure, Rienzphotos  Sometimes the very little detail is the most important (here especially for seafarers of course). 
Well, I should have described the place better as "The big rocks in front of the white building with the lighthouse of which you can see the red roof, if you have eagle eyes". Oh, the damn wide angle lens made it look so small


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 4, 2013)

lightcick said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > lightcick said:
> ...


LMAO ;D ... I guess great minds "think a like"  ... but seriously, the first thing I thought of when I saw that image was "OMG, that looks like a ...."
If you started a thread with this image titled "what does it remind you?" you would have made many people smile.
It reminded me of the episode "Sculpture" from Everybody Loves Raymond, when Marie makes an abstract sculpture ... for those who still didn't get it check this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7PQOQyi6cE


----------



## T-RonX (Feb 4, 2013)

Vietnam


----------



## lightcick (Feb 5, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> lightcick said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Ok... checked the video... well, a "great mind"... hm, not too bad, really  Looking for other pictures of that kind now...


----------



## lightcick (Feb 5, 2013)

Do you see what I see?


----------



## rpt (Feb 5, 2013)

lightcick said:


> Do you see what I see?


Yes. You are a dentist.


----------



## LOALTD (Feb 5, 2013)

One I took last weekend after a week of ice climbing in Ouray, CO!


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the best landscape I've ever taken is this one:





Taken with 5D Mark III and the Samyang 14mm 2.8, honestly my first shot with that lens, it amazed the shit out of me.

The next best I've done would be





that is also 5D3/Samyang 14





5D3/100L handheld


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 5, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> I think the best landscape I've ever taken is this one:



Nice. I assume significant cropping in the tree-bench picture and a some cropping in the nightime-landscape?


----------



## brianboru (Feb 6, 2013)

The Woods Hole shot was with a 7D and a nifty-fifty.

The Yosemite picture was from my son's Kodak 300, 3-Megapixel P&S, on full-auto ... there may have been some post-processing involved.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 6, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> florianbieler.de said:
> 
> 
> > I think the best landscape I've ever taken is this one:
> ...



It was overall heavily edited. You can find the original picture for a before/after on my website here.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 6, 2013)

lightcick said:


> Do you see what I see?


Obviously I see an ogre's face ... but after your previous "exciting" post, my frame of mind is some what on a "one track mind", I am trying real hard to look for something naughty ;D


----------



## holbein (Feb 6, 2013)

Was taking a walk with my dog the other day


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 7, 2013)

Dat Samyang


----------



## Stig (Feb 8, 2013)

two from this week, winter in Europe, one from Australian summer couple years ago


----------



## bholliman (Feb 9, 2013)

Jenny Lake in Grand Tetons National Park from 2011


----------



## bholliman (Feb 9, 2013)

Big Bend National Park, November 2012


----------



## lightcick (Feb 9, 2013)

In the south of Norway.


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't know if it's my best but I'm rather fond of this recent shot around Turnberry Lighthouse:


----------



## Chewngum (Feb 10, 2013)

Recent trip to NZ. The mountain is Mount Doom from LOTR.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Feb 10, 2013)

*Silhouettes of Olongapo*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ı Lee 0.9 Soft ND Grad Filter ı Lee 1.2 ND Filter



Silhouettes of Olongapo by shutterwideshut on Flickr

*A Day Ends*
Canon EOS 7D ı Canon EFS10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM ı Lee 0.6 Soft ND grad filter



A Day Ends by shutterwideshut on Flickr

*The Journey of Life*
IR Modified Canon EOS 20D ı Canon EF17-40mm f/4L USM 



The Journey of Life by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## akiskev (Feb 11, 2013)

Excellent shots shutterwideshut


----------



## matt2491 (Feb 11, 2013)

Earth and light.


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 13, 2013)

Bridge - Jekyll Island, GA


----------



## K3nt (Mar 6, 2013)

A shot from my recent trip to Malaysia and using a Lee Filters 0.9 Soft grad to balance the sky.




Malaysia - Pulau Manukan by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 6, 2013)

Loch Katrine - Scotland 2010


----------



## AnthonySmith (Mar 6, 2013)

Depoe Bay, Oregon

5DII, 14mm L f/2.8


----------



## rpt (Mar 6, 2013)

glongstaff said:


> Loch Katrine - Scotland 2010


That is beautiful! What a treat!


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 6, 2013)

rpt said:


> glongstaff said:
> 
> 
> > Loch Katrine - Scotland 2010
> ...



It was, luckily the 1st day of a 5 day stay around the Lochs (but so cold on the front of the steamship on the loch).....as we had snows in April that year, didn't even think I was going to get to travel to the hotel never mind drive round the place.

Only a little saturation needed on the photo to bring out the colours of the treeline


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 6, 2013)

And at the other side of the country - Towan Beach, Cornwall 2010


----------



## rpt (Mar 6, 2013)

glongstaff said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > glongstaff said:
> ...


The treeline! I was taken in by the blue... Just lovely!


----------



## Z.X (Mar 7, 2013)

Greece halkidiki


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is one from early this winter...I have no idea why CR upscales these smaller pictures!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> *Silhouettes of Olongapo*
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ı Lee 0.9 Soft ND Grad Filter ı Lee 1.2 ND Filter
> 
> 
> ...


The third pic, "The Journey of Life", is AWESOME!


----------



## GammyKnee (Mar 17, 2013)

A couple I took a few nights ago. Both are manual blends of two exposures to get the stars without trails yet still have some detail in the landscape.

1.



Portencross Pier at night #2 http://[/url] by [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]GammyKnee[/url], on Flickr

2.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8565396540/][img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8108/8565396540_371ff47853_z.jpg
Portencross Pier at night #3 [IMG_0634_Manual] by GammyKnee, on Flickr

Edit: too big before, now resized.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 17, 2013)

From 16-35II


----------



## tomscott (Mar 17, 2013)

Two I took today on a very dull Cumbrian day.




Greystoke Estate Silhouette by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr




Greystoke Estate, looking south toward Ulswater by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 17, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Two I took today on a very dull Cumbrian day.



First one wants me to say "Where is Cathy and Heathcliff?"


----------



## kasperj (Mar 17, 2013)

Recent sunset shoot from the hillside of the old castle area, Kärnan, overlooking the old town hall of Helsingborg and beyond that, Öresund, the fjord that separates Denmark and Sweden.

On this particular afternoon a mist had risen over the fjord as a result of cold air above warmer water


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 18, 2013)

tomscott, I like the second pic ... looks like a python waiting for lamb.


----------



## tomscott (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the comments




Derwent water, Lakeside, Keswick, Cumbria by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr


----------



## LOALTD (Mar 19, 2013)

Taken Saturday night in Washington


----------



## toodamnice (Mar 19, 2013)

Long's Peak...






http://www.flickr.com/photos/toodamnice/8505122185/#in/photostream


----------



## corey.kaye (Mar 19, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> Taken Saturday night in Washington



WOW! What was your exposure time??


----------



## LOALTD (Mar 19, 2013)

corey.kaye said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > Taken Saturday night in Washington
> ...



Thanks!

This was 240 seconds, f/4.0, ISO 400, 21mm


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 19, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm absolutely baffled by this picture of Belle Isle. I've spent a great deal of time at Windermere, my Grandparents lived there and I was a member of the Royal Windermere Yacht Club, yet I have no recollection of the hills behind the isle looking like that ! Also I'm puzzled by the orientation of the sun ! 

Could you say where you shot it from ?


----------



## faccray (Mar 19, 2013)

5DMK3
TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> Taken Saturday night in Washington


AWESOME


----------



## LOALTD (Mar 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > Taken Saturday night in Washington
> ...



Thanks Rienzphotoz!

Here are a couple other shots I took earlier that day:


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 22, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > LOALTD said:
> ...


All the 3 pics are AWESOME ... what makes that 3rd pic interesting is the unusual setting i.e. Marmot near a Waterfall ... maybe it is not unusual but for me it is, as I ever heard of a Marmot before and even if I did I would've never imagined him to be near an amazing waterfall like that ... and his expression also looks like he/she is truly surprised ... very cute ... very interesting image.


----------



## Barrfly (Mar 22, 2013)

Atlantic City's Steel Pier


----------



## CTJohn (Mar 22, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> Atlantic City's Steel Pier


I love it! How did you get the lines so squared? Tilt/shift lens?


----------



## bjd (Mar 22, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the comments
> ...



IMHO its Derwentwater taken from somewhere near the Jetty at Keswick and looking towards Catbells (the spikey bit) Maiden Moor and Dale End. I guess its the wrong caption somehow.
But if you come from Windermere I am very surprised that you dont know it as it is a classic view. 
Cheers Brian


----------



## tomscott (Mar 22, 2013)

Ye sorry your right, I was editing a few images at the same time on Flickr must have added the wrong info to this pic and not realised.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## tomscott (Mar 22, 2013)

Ullswater Yacht Club pier, Cumbria by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr




Ullswater Yacht Club, Cumbria by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr


----------



## samthefish (Mar 22, 2013)

Old Orchard Beach Maine


----------



## sanjosedave (Mar 22, 2013)

Seascape off the coast of Pescadero, CA.

D60, 70-200, a little bit of Color efex, a little bit of Silver efex, finished up in picmonkey


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 22, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Ye sorry your right, I was editing a few images at the same time on Flickr must have added the wrong info to this pic and not realised.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.



Phew ! ;D

Thanks for that tomscott - thought I was going senile 

Nice pictures, love the one of the dog up in the hills.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 22, 2013)

bjd said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > tomscott said:
> ...




When I was a lad in the Lakes I spent virtually all my waking hours on the lake, ( Windermere ) and very rarely went to Keswick or Derwent Water, which in hind sight was a shame as Borrowdale and the lakes and hills around it are really stunning. So no, I've never seen that view from the Keswick end.

Here's a shot that I took recently from the other side of the lake looking towards where tomscott must have taken his picture from.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Mar 22, 2013)

Took this on the Isle of Skye at Elgol. Did well for me in competitions this year.




The Cuillins by briandoyle1, on Flickr

F16, 37 Secs, 22mm on 1Dx with 16-35ii.


----------



## Stig (Mar 22, 2013)

stoneysnapper said:


> Took this on the Isle of Skye at Elgol. Did well for me in competitions this year.



really nice 
I like the colors and the captured cloud movement, great picture


----------



## stoneysnapper (Mar 22, 2013)

Cheers for that Stig.


----------



## tomscott (Mar 22, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Ye sorry your right, I was editing a few images at the same time on Flickr must have added the wrong info to this pic and not realised.
> ...



Thanks, ye recently been putting a lot of pics up and just must have got a few mixed up. I live in the North Lakes, Penrith area. Ullswater is my back yard, rather than the more southern lakes.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 22, 2013)

stoneysnapper said:


> Did well for me in competitions this year.


I can see why ... EXCELLENT image, well captured.


----------



## bjd (Mar 22, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> When I was a lad in the Lakes I spent virtually all my waking hours on the lake, ( Windermere ) and very rarely went to Keswick or Derwent Water, which in hind sight was a shame as Borrowdale and the lakes and hills around it are really stunning. So no, I've never seen that view from the Keswick end.
> 
> Here's a shot that I took recently from the other side of the lake looking towards where tomscott must have taken his picture from.


Pity, but I know that I probably wouldn't appreciate the Lakes at all if I had grown up there. We mainly hang around the Chapel Stile, Coniston, Langdale area as we dont need the car as much then. But last year we did the Newlands Valley horseshoe, I'm now 57, I wish I'd tried these things when I was younger.........
Here's one from Maiden Moor also looking back towards Keswick, slight HDR but I still like it


----------



## LOALTD (Mar 22, 2013)

stoneysnapper said:


> Took this on the Isle of Skye at Elgol. Did well for me in competitions this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice! Did you use any sort of ND filter?


----------



## stoneysnapper (Mar 22, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> stoneysnapper said:
> 
> 
> > Did well for me in competitions this year.
> ...



Cheers thanks


----------



## stoneysnapper (Mar 22, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> stoneysnapper said:
> 
> 
> > Took this on the Isle of Skye at Elgol. Did well for me in competitions this year.
> ...



Thanks, Yeah I used a Format 10 Stop.


----------



## Barrfly (Mar 24, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Barrfly said:
> 
> 
> > Atlantic City's Steel Pier
> ...


 Thanks for the compliment , I used the adaptive wide angle correction in Photoshop CS6, it truly is a wonderful program. I find myself enjoying photo editing as much as shooting them.


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 29, 2013)

Saint Simon's Island, GA


----------



## chauncey (Mar 30, 2013)

Let me be the first to say...I am not a fisherman. But I gotta wonder...is this an escape mechanism from an unhappy home. :-\
Anyway, I call this a "Lonely fisherman"






.


----------



## EOBeav (Mar 30, 2013)

Kiwanda Collision by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr




Kiwanda Incoming by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 30, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Let me be the first to say...I am not a fisherman. But I gotta wonder...is this an escape mechanism from an unhappy home. :-\
> Anyway, I call this a "Lonely fisherman"
> 
> 
> ...



I like it 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 30, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> chauncey said:
> 
> 
> > Let me be the first to say...I am not a fisherman. But I gotta wonder...is this an escape mechanism from an unhappy home. :-\
> ...


I like it too!


----------



## LOALTD (Apr 2, 2013)

Mt Shuksan North Face this past Saturday night:

28mm f/2.8 IS, f/2.8, 15s, 6400


----------



## LOALTD (Apr 2, 2013)

Another aspect, Sunday evening:


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

stoneysnapper said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > stoneysnapper said:
> ...


Can't help but love this one, it's a winner for sure!


----------



## matt2491 (Apr 4, 2013)

Boston


----------



## SJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Taken with 7D & 10-22mm


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 4, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> Mt Shuksan North Face this past Saturday night:
> 
> 28mm f/2.8 IS, f/2.8, 15s, 6400


Nice!


----------



## tomscott (Apr 4, 2013)

Frozen river step, Helvellyn, Cumbria by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr




Helvellyn, Cumbria by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr


----------



## SJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Sunrise at Kampung Jangkit, Kuala Penyu.

7D + 10-22mm


----------



## T-RonX (Apr 4, 2013)

500D, 15-85mm @ 15mm, f/5.0, ISO 100 With CPL

Torres del Paine National Park in Chile


----------



## cayenne (Apr 4, 2013)

SJ said:


> Taken with 7D & 10-22mm



I love the one with the little kid on the gnarly tree with his hands in the air.

Made me smile....and remember that life is GOOD!!

Great shot, thanks for sharing!!!

Cayenne ;D


----------



## LOALTD (Apr 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Shuksan North Face this past Saturday night:
> ...



Thanks! Unfortunately we didn't summit due to poor conditions


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 5, 2013)

cayenne said:


> SJ said:
> 
> 
> > Taken with 7D & 10-22mm
> ...


That one is a really nice one, made me smile too! ;D Funny, someone in another category was just trying to convince everyone how bad our 7D's perform in low light! HA HA! :


----------



## shutterwideshut (Apr 5, 2013)

*Dusk over Quezon Island*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ı Lee Soft ND Grad Filter ı Lee 1.2 ND Filter ı Singh Ray LB Warming Polarizer 



Dusk over Quezon Island by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 5, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> *Dusk over Quezon Island*
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ı Lee Soft ND Grad Filter ı Lee 1.2 ND Filter ı Singh Ray LB Warming Polarizer
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that's nice. I need to put that place on my list!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 5, 2013)

SJ said:


> Sunrise at Kampung Jangkit, Kuala Penyu.
> 
> 7D + 10-22mm


Dude, I have no idea where Kampung Jangkit, Kuala Penyu is but man I've got to go there!! Nice images!


----------



## shutterwideshut (Apr 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> shutterwideshut said:
> 
> 
> > *Dusk over Quezon Island*
> ...



Thanks, Ken. I would suggest that if you intend to go, you better go between the months of February and May as The Philippines, being surrounded by Pacific Ocean, South China and Sulu seas, is a typhoon prone country with an average of at least 15 to 20 typhoons a year.


----------



## SJ (Apr 5, 2013)

cayenne said:


> SJ said:
> 
> 
> > IMG...
> ...



Thanks Cayenne


----------



## SJ (Apr 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> SJ said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise at Kampung Jangkit, Kuala Penyu.
> ...



Thanks my friend, you can view the map here: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=5.587712&lon=115.619044&z=14&m=b&permpoly=23793469


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 5, 2013)

SJ said:


>


A little kid celebrating life ... MAGNIFICENT! ... Great shot


----------



## SJ (Apr 5, 2013)

Jetty
Location: Kampung Jangkit, Kuala Penyu.
Taken with 7D + 10-22mm


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 5, 2013)

SJ said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > SJ said:
> ...


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 5, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > shutterwideshut said:
> ...


Ha! Yes, I have some friends that live in the PI and they have mentioned that to me as well. Thanks again, great image!


----------



## revup67 (Apr 9, 2013)

Overlooking the south Laguna Beach up on the cliffs




Sunset @ Badlands Park Laguna Niguel, CA by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 10, 2013)

revup67 said:


> Overlooking the south Laguna Beach up on the cliffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Rev!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Arizona High Country~


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mount Dora, FL


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Deerfield Beach, FL


----------



## rmeyer (Apr 21, 2013)

Here are a few from a new guy...


----------



## gary samples (Apr 22, 2013)

rmeyer said:


> Here are a few from a new guy...


 beautiful work


----------



## gary samples (Apr 22, 2013)

1Ds mark II 
70-200 F4.0 @ 70MM
F/9.0 1/400 ISO 200


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2013)

rmeyer said:


> Here are a few from a new guy...



Great shots. Welcome to cr.


----------



## gary samples (Apr 22, 2013)

1Ds mark II 
840MM F/11.0 1/500 ISO 200
backside of Delicate Arch shot from the parking lot


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2013)

Beautiful shots Gary. I just love those arches.


----------



## revup67 (Apr 28, 2013)

Joshua Tree National park 4/24/13:




Hidden Valley (8295) by Revup67, on Flickr




Across from Skull Rock by Revup67, on Flickr




Pine City Trail to Boulders (8257-9) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## thepancakeman (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't know about "best"--how about least worst? ???

Honestly, I seem to really struggle with landscape photos (I spent a week in Yellowstone and didn't come away with a single one that I thought was any good)--but this one seemed almost not bad, so I thought I'd share and get feedback.


----------



## Krob78 (May 7, 2013)

thepancakeman said:


> I don't know about "best"--how about least worst? ???
> 
> Honestly, I seem to really struggle with landscape photos (I spent a week in Yellowstone and didn't come away with a single one that I thought was any good)--but this one seemed almost not bad, so I thought I'd share and get feedback.


I'm digging it! I think you should post some more of your almost not bad Yellowstone images! ;D


----------



## gbchriste (May 8, 2013)

Well I already posted this one earlier in an HDR thread but it also classifies as a landscape so here it is. My first foray in to both landscapes and HDR. I need to break out of portraits - too big of a PITA to round up people to shoot and then have to listen to them whine about why they don't like pictures of themselves. I can do landscapes and scenics anytime I want to. This was a 5-exposure bracketed shot that was then merged with Photomatix Pro, with additional follow-on processing in Lightroom and Photoshop. Also my first trip out with the new 24-70 2.8L II lens.


----------



## Krob78 (May 8, 2013)

gbchriste said:


> Well I already posted this one earlier in an HDR thread but it also classifies as a landscape so here it is. My first foray in to both landscapes and HDR. I need to break out of portraits - too big of a PITA to round up people to shoot and then have to listen to them whine about why they don't like pictures of themselves. I can do landscapes and scenics anytime I want to. This was a 5-exposure bracketed shot that was then merged with Photomatix Pro, with additional follow-on processing in Lightroom and Photoshop. Also my first trip out with the new 24-70 2.8L II lens.


Great job GB! I saw it in the HDR forum, liked it very much there as well!


----------



## shutterwideshut (May 8, 2013)

*Connection*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ı 24mm ı 60s ı f/16 ı ISO 200



Connection by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## JBeckwith (May 13, 2013)

Landscapes are my favorite to photograph but I can never really capture the true beauty that I see with my eyes. The view from the top of this mountain was incredible but the picture is mediocre at best.




Summit by Joe Beckwith, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (May 13, 2013)

JBeckwith said:


> Landscapes are my favorite to photograph but I can never really capture the true beauty that I see with my eyes. The view from the top of this mountain was incredible but the picture is mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Portrait can be challenging for landscapes at the best of times. The rock in the foreground is taking up around 55% of the frame. The (rather boring) sky is taking a further 40% of the frame. The focal point is about 5%. This is not how you will have been seeing it as you admired the vista.

Under mid day white, flat light you will never record the scene photographically as you believed you actually saw it.


----------



## danielo_1 (May 13, 2013)

http://danielo.zenfolio.com/


----------



## Aswah (May 13, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aswah/7434741090/#in/set-72157630302750800

camping near Silverton, Colorado


----------



## Aswah (May 13, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aswah/7467033776/#in/photostream

a lower resolution panarama from the Silver Mine, near Clear Lake, Colorado


----------



## Sporgon (May 19, 2013)

I have posted the Haystacks picture in the lens gallery, but thought I'd pop it into the Landscape gallery along with another picture. They are both taken in the English Lakes District National Park, the first from a small mountain known as 'Haystacks", looking towards Crummock Water and Ennerdale Water, with High Stile in the middle, at 2,643 feet. I know many around the world will laugh at that height being a mountain ( not those in the Netherlands ;D ) but to us Brits it's a mountain.

Second picture is taken in Borrowdale by the River Derwent, looking towards Maiden Moor, a paltry 1,887 feet.

All on the 24-105 at f11, at which aperture this lens is as good as anything else really, especially after pp.


----------



## serendipidy (May 19, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> I have posted the Haystacks picture in the lens gallery, but thought I'd pop it into the Landscape gallery along with another picture. They are both taken in the English Lakes District National Park, the first from a small mountain known as 'Haystacks", looking towards Crummock Water and Ennerdale Water, with High Stile in the middle, at 2,643 feet. I know many around the world will laugh at that height being a mountain ( not those in the Netherlands ;D ) but to us Brits it's a mountain.
> 
> Second picture is taken in Borrowdale by the River Derwent, looking towards Maiden Moor, a paltry 1,887 feet.
> 
> All on the 24-105 at f11, at which aperture this lens is as good as anything else really, especially after pp.



Gorgeous shots and scenery! One day, I would love to visit the Lakes district.


----------



## eml58 (May 20, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> I have posted the Haystacks picture in the lens gallery, but thought I'd pop it into the Landscape gallery along with another picture. They are both taken in the English Lakes District National Park, the first from a small mountain known as 'Haystacks", looking towards Crummock Water and Ennerdale Water, with High Stile in the middle, at 2,643 feet. I know many around the world will laugh at that height being a mountain ( not those in the Netherlands ;D ) but to us Brits it's a mountain.
> 
> Second picture is taken in Borrowdale by the River Derwent, looking towards Maiden Moor, a paltry 1,887 feet.
> 
> All on the 24-105 at f11, at which aperture this lens is as good as anything else really, especially after pp.



Lovely Images Sporgon, I seemed to have missed all these lovely places when I visited the area, seemed to rain an inordinate amount of time, but your shots show just what I missed.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 20, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> I have posted the Haystacks picture in the lens gallery, but thought I'd pop it into the Landscape gallery along with another picture. They are both taken in the English Lakes District National Park, the first from a small mountain known as 'Haystacks", looking towards Crummock Water and Ennerdale Water, with High Stile in the middle, at 2,643 feet. I know many around the world will laugh at that height being a mountain ( not those in the Netherlands ;D ) but to us Brits it's a mountain.
> 
> Second picture is taken in Borrowdale by the River Derwent, looking towards Maiden Moor, a paltry 1,887 feet.
> 
> All on the 24-105 at f11, at which aperture this lens is as good as anything else really, especially after pp.



Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Q8-MC (May 20, 2013)

http://500px.com/photo/27631729


----------



## Sporgon (May 21, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I have posted the Haystacks picture in the lens gallery, but thought I'd pop it into the Landscape gallery along with another picture. They are both taken in the English Lakes District National Park, the first from a small mountain known as 'Haystacks", looking towards Crummock Water and Ennerdale Water, with High Stile in the middle, at 2,643 feet. I know many around the world will laugh at that height being a mountain ( not those in the Netherlands ;D ) but to us Brits it's a mountain.
> ...




many thanks serendipidy. Get yourself over to England, visit the Lakes and be sure to look me up !


----------



## Sporgon (May 21, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I have posted the Haystacks picture in the lens gallery, but thought I'd pop it into the Landscape gallery along with another picture. They are both taken in the English Lakes District National Park, the first from a small mountain known as 'Haystacks", looking towards Crummock Water and Ennerdale Water, with High Stile in the middle, at 2,643 feet. I know many around the world will laugh at that height being a mountain ( not those in the Netherlands ;D ) but to us Brits it's a mountain.
> ...




Many thanks eml and quasimodo for your comments.

eml - you and nearly everyone else unfortunately  When I lived up there as a lad we used to call it the Rain District ;D


----------



## rpt (May 21, 2013)

So many lake district pictures! So here are a couple form me 
Taken with the 300D and the 18-55 kit lens. Straight out of the camera. That time I shot JPGs  Sorry no RAWs.









Yes, and it was a perfect week! June 2006.


----------



## rpt (May 21, 2013)

Same trip. June 2006. These are at Lytham. Stayed at the Clifton Arms smack opposite the Lytham green. Lovely place. Went to BAE to work...

In Lytham town




The old boathouse and the windmill




The Lytham green


----------



## Quasimodo (May 21, 2013)

Nice pics rpt! I espescially like the second sepia one.


----------



## rpt (May 22, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Nice pics rpt! I espescially like the second sepia one.


Thanks. Really, that part of England is so pretty - when it is not squalling


----------



## Photophix1 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Darlip (May 24, 2013)

Victoria Falls




Victoria Falls by Darlip, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (May 24, 2013)

Darlip said:


> Victoria Falls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, so you got me. I see sky, clouds, greenery, rocks, and water. So where exactly did Victoria fall?


----------



## Darlip (May 24, 2013)

rpt said:


> OK, so you got me. I see sky, clouds, greenery, rocks, and water. So where exactly did Victoria fall?



;D


----------



## Click (May 24, 2013)

Darlip said:


> Victoria Falls



Another great shot Darlip. Nice work.


----------



## shutterwideshut (May 24, 2013)

*A Day Ends*
Canon EOS 7D l Canon EFS10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM l Lee 0.6 Soft ND grad filter l 10mm l f/22 l 5s l ISO 100 



A Day Ends by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## LOALTD (May 24, 2013)

Toketee Falls in Southern Oregon, taken a couple weekends ago.


----------



## serendipidy (May 25, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> Toketee Falls in Southern Oregon, taken a couple weekends ago.



Very beautiful! Have you thought of maybe cropping it to a panorama size to remove some of the foreground and make the falls more prominent? I just tried it and I think it makes your great photo even more spectacular (imho)? I hope I didn't overstep decorum. Again, great photo.


----------



## nWmR12 (May 25, 2013)

Montserrat, España by NoahWmR12, on Flickr




Dispersion of the fog (48/52) by NoahWmR12, on Flickr




Transfixed (42/52) by NoahWmR12, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (May 25, 2013)

nWmR12 said:


> Montserrat, España by NoahWmR12, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing less than stunning. Great work. Please post more 8)


----------



## Sporgon (May 25, 2013)

@nWmR12; I like the tones in the first two. Strong contrast in the B&W without bring harsh, subtle colours in the second.


----------



## Sporgon (May 25, 2013)

Our first picture of Conisbrough Castle. This one never made it commercially, but I thought it made quite a pleasing picture in black and white.

The castle is situated in South Yorkshire, England and was originally built from timber. This stone version was built in the 13th century.


----------



## Beamengine (May 25, 2013)

Brighton


----------



## SJ (May 28, 2013)




----------



## christopher.nahler (May 28, 2013)

the rain was coming ...


----------



## RomanRacela (May 28, 2013)

Victoria Falls is in Zimbabwe in Southern Africa.



rpt said:


> Darlip said:
> 
> 
> > Victoria Falls
> ...


----------



## RomanRacela (May 28, 2013)

A 3-shot panorama of a hoodoo in Grand Staircase Escalante in Southern Utah.


----------



## preppyak (May 28, 2013)

Lower Oneonta Falls






Mossy Grotto Falls


----------



## serendipidy (May 28, 2013)

SJ said:


>



I really like shot #2...cool idea with the tripod


----------



## Click (May 28, 2013)

^^^Same here. The #2 and the last one with the kid. Well done!


----------



## Krob78 (May 28, 2013)

Fantastic imagery from all over the world... It never ceases to blow me away. I often have to force myself not to think about all the places I'll never see except in someone else's images from somewhere around the globe... Thanks everyone for sharing your world with us!


----------



## rpt (May 28, 2013)

Click said:


> ^^^Same here. The #2 and the last one with the kid. Well done!


Same here. The one with the kid has a magical quality about it for me.


----------



## rpt (May 28, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Fantastic imagery from all over the world... It never ceases to blow me away. I often have to force myself not to think about all the places I'll never see except in someone else's images from somewhere around the globe... Thanks everyone for sharing your world with us!


+1,000,000,000.......


----------



## Click (May 28, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Fantastic imagery from all over the world... It never ceases to blow me away. I often have to force myself not to think about all the places I'll never see except in someone else's images from somewhere around the globe... Thanks everyone for sharing your world with us!



+2


----------



## serendipidy (May 28, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Fantastic imagery from all over the world... It never ceases to blow me away. I often have to force myself not to think about all the places I'll never see except in someone else's images from somewhere around the globe... Thanks everyone for sharing your world with us!



Well said! 8)


----------



## Sporgon (May 30, 2013)

The Howgill Fells in Cumbria, England, taken just as the sun rose.

These fells lie between the Lake District and the Yorkshire Dales National Parks. Taken with 5D mk2 and 24-105 @40mm, 125th / f8


----------



## Click (May 30, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> The Howgill Fells in Cumbria, England, taken just as the sun rose.
> 
> These fells lie between the Lake District and the Yorkshire Dales National Parks. Taken with 5D mk2 and 24-105 @40mm, 125th / f8



Awesome! Beautiful light 8)


----------



## jimjamesjimmy (May 30, 2013)

uganda


----------



## JPOverclock (May 30, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I've been a lurker on these forums for some time now... I really enjoy CR and its community, so I decided to finally register  
Here's my contribution to this great thread, keep the awesome images coming!





Boat by the Lagoon by João Rebola, on Flickr


----------



## fohtohz (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Bearcat1 (May 30, 2013)

South Carolina beach.


----------



## serendipidy (May 30, 2013)

fohtohz said:


>



Gorgeous! Love the colors.


----------



## LOALTD (May 30, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > Toketee Falls in Southern Oregon, taken a couple weekends ago.
> ...



I usually try to limit cropping to the same aspect ratio, but that is a great suggestion! Not over-stepping anything, I am always looking for critiques, thank you! I’ll play around with some wider crops!


----------



## pinnaclephotography (May 31, 2013)

The Wrong Proxy Falls by posthumus_cake ([url=http://www.pinnaclephotography.net]www.pinnaclephotography.net)[/url], on Flickr


----------



## RomanRacela (May 31, 2013)

That's beautiful. Where was this? It looks like falls in the Pacific Northwest. 



pinnaclephotography said:


> The Wrong Proxy Falls by posthumus_cake ([url=http://www.pinnaclephotography.net]www.pinnaclephotography.net)[/url], on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (May 31, 2013)

It was the first clear night we have had in a while so I went out at 2am, small hike up to the Penrith Beacon.




Penrith Beacon, Star gazing by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Penrith Beacon is a monument built in 1719, on a spot where beacons have been lit in times of war and emergency since the time of Henry VIII. Traditionally, the Beacon was used to warn of approaching danger from Scotland.

I didn't really plan on going, more of a last minute decision. But this subject seemed the natural choice being up the road from me, although its high and about a mile from Penrith, there was still light leak from the town which has produced this etherial purple and orange colour cast. Although not technically correct I feel it has enhanced the image. 

The image was made possible with the 5DMKIII, it was pitch black and it was shot on a 24-105mm F4 lens. With the incredible ISO capability this was shot at F4 at 16,000ISO!!! with an exposure of 4 seconds so as not to get star trails. Then some light was filled by painting with a small torch.

Really pleased with the quality the noise for that sensitivity and duration is really impressive.


----------



## Krob78 (May 31, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> The Howgill Fells in Cumbria, England, taken just as the sun rose.
> 
> These fells lie between the Lake District and the Yorkshire Dales National Parks. Taken with 5D mk2 and 24-105 @40mm, 125th / f8


Absolutely gorgeous my friend... Well done!


----------



## Krob78 (May 31, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> fohtohz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Agreed, nice work on the oof as well...


----------



## Sporgon (May 31, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > The Howgill Fells in Cumbria, England, taken just as the sun rose.
> ...




Many thanks Click and Krob78.

That lighting lasted all of five minutes. We had been shooting at Sedbergh School the day before, and stayed at an old coaching house in a small village called Barbon. We left early in the morning just before sunrise to head to the Lake
District national park and just after sunrise we were caught in an amazing light. The whole scene looked like something from a fairy tale. We stopped the car and literally ran into the dell and just got the shot in time !


----------



## LOALTD (Jun 4, 2013)

The ice cliff Glacier on Mt Stuart (Washington) yesterday at about 4am. Shots like these are why I'd love to have a 50mm f/1.4 IS! This was 50mm, 1/10s (yeah, I have no idea how it isn't a blurred mess either...got lucky), ISO 6400, f/1.4


----------



## lion rock (Jun 4, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> The Howgill Fells in Cumbria, England, taken just as the sun rose.
> 
> These fells lie between the Lake District and the Yorkshire Dales National Parks. Taken with 5D mk2 and 24-105 @40mm, 125th / f8



Oh how dreamy, imagine living there! Love the picture!!!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 4, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> The ice cliff Glacier on Mt Stuart (Washington) yesterday at about 4am. Shots like these are why I'd love to have a 50mm f/1.4 IS! This was 50mm, 1/10s (yeah, I have no idea how it isn't a blurred mess either...got lucky), ISO 6400, f/1.4



Wow, you've really caught the atmosphere in that shot, and let us share a little of the experience. Well done !


----------



## Deva (Jun 4, 2013)

North end of Guernsey, I do love my 8-15mm...


----------



## Deva (Jun 5, 2013)

These 2 pictures were taken 3 1/2 hours apart - I didn't deliberately frame them the same, as I wasn't intending to do a comparison shot, but in retrospect I was struck how much difference the changing lighting made...


----------



## cayenne (Jun 5, 2013)

Deva said:


> These 2 pictures were taken 3 1/2 hours apart - I didn't deliberately frame them the same, as I wasn't intending to do a comparison shot, but in retrospect I was struck how much difference the changing lighting made...



I really like these..especially the more B&W one...

I'd have photoshop'ed out the power wires and pole tho.....?

C


----------



## radim (Jun 5, 2013)

A view from Pilatus/Luzern.


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2013)

radim said:


> A view from Pilatus/Luzern.



Very impressive view. ...And welcome to cr


----------



## radim (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback. There were some other guys enjoying the view...


----------



## andersde (Jun 5, 2013)

30 minutes after sunset in dublin. Got lucky with the light!



Dollymount Sunset by andersde, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful light. I love the sky. 8) Well done.


----------



## chauncey (Jun 6, 2013)

CA fires show in CO


----------



## McTool (Jun 6, 2013)

From a recent trip to the south coast of NSW, this shot was taken at Grey Rocks, near Bingie Pt just south of Moruya, NSW, Australia. Canon 5dIII 16-35mmII 20mm 100iso f2.8 1/50th, tripod.
A very colorful sunrise preceded this shot, and all I did was turn away once the sun rose above the horizon and shoot 180 degrees in the opposite direction.


----------



## Deva (Jun 6, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Deva said:
> 
> 
> > These 2 pictures were taken 3 1/2 hours apart - I didn't deliberately frame them the same, as I wasn't intending to do a comparison shot, but in retrospect I was struck how much difference the changing lighting made...
> ...



Thank you! I confess I tend to stick to the "what you see is what you get" approach (note: this is not a view shared by my partner when it comes to her wrinkles ), however in this case I agree with you, particularly as the wires leading out of the frame tend to draw the eye out.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 8, 2013)

A frosty start at the Diamond Creek this morning. Around 1c 
Near Hurstbridge, Aust.
5D3 with 40mm pancake.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jun 9, 2013)

Red Gate, Margaret River, West Australia
1DX, 24-70 mark I, circular polar, iso 1000, F10, 1/200 handheld


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 9, 2013)

wopbv4 said:


> Red Gate, Margaret River, West Australia
> 1DX, 24-70 mark I, circular polar, iso 1000, F10, 1/200 handheld



Gorgeous...beautiful colors and nice composition.


----------



## madmailman (Jun 9, 2013)

Somewhere in Ireland...


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> wopbv4 said:
> 
> 
> > Red Gate, Margaret River, West Australia
> ...



+1 Nicely done.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 12, 2013)

Storm clouds building up over the Sierra Nevada. 5D mk3, 24 - 70 f4 IS ( yes, _that_ one 

It looks surreal, but it is, in fact, real !


----------



## Quasimodo (Jun 12, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Storm clouds building up over the Sierra Nevada. 5D mk3, 24 - 70 f4 IS ( yes, _that_ one
> 
> It looks surreal, but it is, in fact, real !



Stunning image!


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Storm clouds building up over the Sierra Nevada. 5D mk3, 24 - 70 f4 IS ( yes, _that_ one
> 
> It looks surreal, but it is, in fact, real !




Awesome! Great shot.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 13, 2013)

From near the top of Goat Fell, Arran, around sunset:




Sunset on Goat Fell, Arran [IMG_3019] by GammyKnee, on Flickr


----------



## LOALTD (Jun 13, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Storm clouds building up over the Sierra Nevada. 5D mk3, 24 - 70 f4 IS ( yes, _that_ one
> 
> It looks surreal, but it is, in fact, real !



Stunning capture, amazing light! I really want to climb down there!


----------



## Oneand0 (Jun 13, 2013)

I hope this attaches. It is schwabachers landing at the Grand Teton National Park. For some reason my attachments don't show up in preview. If it doesn't you can view it here. 
The story goes there was four photographers here when the clouds were almost just like this but gray. Then one left, and three minutes later this happened. We were wondering what that guy was saying as he made it back to his car and looked back and saw this?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1and0hound/7659442424/#


----------



## ewg963 (Jun 13, 2013)

Oneand0 said:


> I hope this attaches. It is schwabachers landing at the Grand Teton National Park. For some reason my attachments don't show up in preview. If it doesn't you can view it here.
> The story goes there was four photographers here when the clouds were almost just like this but gray. Then one left, and three minutes later this happened. We were wondering what that guy was saying as he made it back to his car and looked back and saw this?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/1and0hound/7659442424/#


Beautiful shot


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2013)

GammyKnee said:


> From near the top of Goat Fell, Arran, around sunset:



I love the light in your picture. Nicely done.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 16, 2013)

Warfleet Cove in Dartmouth on the south coast of England. So called because legend has it that is is where the Crusade ships gathered to form a fleet before sailing to the 'Holy Land' in a rather misguided game and adventure that they played in those days.

One of only two pictures that we have ever produced from APS format. Whilst I feel the APS offers many advantages in shooting things close to you, I don't like the characteristics for distant detail such as landscapes.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 16, 2013)

GammyKnee said:


> From near the top of Goat Fell, Arran, around sunset:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lovely picture from Goat Fell Paul. Well handles exposure balance in HDR, just how I like it ! I must visit Arran again.

Did you really get up there with a gammy knee ? ;D


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 16, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Lovely picture from Goat Fell Paul. Well handles exposure balance in HDR, just how I like it ! I must visit Arran again.
> 
> Did you really get up there with a gammy knee ? ;D



Thanks!

Yep my knee held out pretty well thanks to all the physio & box squats I've been doing for it recently. But it's always the walk down rather than the climb up that hurts the most!


----------



## madmailman (Jun 16, 2013)

Same picture with 2 different PP. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2013)

madmailman said:


> Same picture with 2 different PP. Which one do you prefer?



The second one got my vote. Beautiful colors in your sky.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 16, 2013)

Click said:


> The second one got my vote. Beautiful colors in your sky.



Same here - nice bold colors in the 2nd.


----------



## madmailman (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. Weird thing is on my screen the second picture only half loads. I'm just hoping it's showing completely for all of you. :-[


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, it's completely loaded.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 17, 2013)

Click said:


> madmailman said:
> 
> 
> > Same picture with 2 different PP. Which one do you prefer?
> ...



Same here.


----------



## K3nt (Jun 17, 2013)

I posted this one in a thread for the 10-22mm EF-S lens as well, but I felt it merited a showing in this thread too as I am very pleased with how f/3983 came out in the end.  f/11 Camera setting + 17 stops of filters. 




Landscape trickshot... by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## c3hammer (Jun 17, 2013)

Eastern Montana meets the mountains


----------



## dexstrose (Jun 18, 2013)

Taking a stroll during sundown and seeing San Francisco from across the bay.


----------



## rpt (Jun 20, 2013)

Sunset at Newport Coast.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 22, 2013)

K3nt said:


> I posted this one in a thread for the 10-22mm EF-S lens as well, but I felt it merited a showing in this thread too as I am very pleased with how f/3983 came out in the end.  f/11 Camera setting + 17 stops of filters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Storm clouds building up over the Sierra Nevada. 5D mk3, 24 - 70 f4 IS ( yes, _that_ one
> 
> It looks surreal, but it is, in fact, real !


Fantastic image Sporgon! How are you liking the new lens? I've been debating it... not sure about the f/4 if I end up with more inside event work... Renders beautiful in this image though!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 22, 2013)

GammyKnee said:


> From near the top of Goat Fell, Arran, around sunset:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy to take a good liking to this image Paul! Very nice, where is Goat Fell?


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 22, 2013)

radim said:


> A view from Pilatus/Luzern.


I particularly like this image! I "feel" like I'm too close to the edge and could just fall over! Outstanding!


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 22, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Easy to take a good liking to this image Paul! Very nice, where is Goat Fell?



Thanks, it's the largest peak on the Isle of Arran, just off the west coast of mainland Scotland.


----------



## Mr.Magic (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm in a competition with this picture
- please click here: http://canon.nrc.nl/Picture/view/9682 
- push STEM just left underneath the picture and fill in your e-mail

thanks a million!


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2013)

Mr.Magic said:


> I'm in a competition with this picture
> - please click here: http://canon.nrc.nl/Picture/view/9682
> - push STEM just left underneath the picture and fill in your e-mail
> 
> thanks a million!



Beautiful light. Lovely colors. Nice job!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 22, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Storm clouds building up over the Sierra Nevada. 5D mk3, 24 - 70 f4 IS ( yes, _that_ one
> ...



Thanks Krob. You guys in the States are so lucky to have your big landscapes and amazing skys. 
The 24-70 f4 is a very good lens, with one big problem: the price of the 24-105. The 24-70 feels more substantial and better made than the 24-105, but also shorter and more 'handy'. It has superior resolution especially at the wider end and is much better in the corners. We haven't had any rsa issues. 

It comes down to whether you're prepared to pay a lot more money for improved wider end performance and much better corners. 

With regard to low light events a 2.8 lens will give a brighter viewfinder and possibly better AF, but I've generally found that 2.8 doesn't give enough DoF for most applications anyway. Bring on the 6D and its amazing high ISO performance !


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Thanks Sporgon! I may have to try out the new Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 with VC... it's looking very good and very tempting at that price point...

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question, I appreciate it!


----------



## fohtohz (Jun 28, 2013)

Overflown dock by foh toh




minifalls by foh toh




leaky dam by foh toh




stairs by foh toh


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome. Great shots. I really like the first one.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 28, 2013)

fohtohz said:


> Overflown dock by foh toh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I like 3 & 4 the best!


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2013)

10 handheld exposures combined in photoshop
60d + 24-70 II




rozsutec by <CiD>, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Jul 4, 2013)

cid said:


> 10 handheld exposures combined in photoshop
> 60d + 24-70 II
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pano!


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2013)

fohtohz said:


> Overflown dock by foh toh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really nice...my favorites are #1 and #4.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > 10 handheld exposures combined in photoshop
> ...



+1...gorgeous!


----------



## bvukich (Jul 4, 2013)

K3nt said:


> I posted this one in a thread for the 10-22mm EF-S lens as well, but I felt it merited a showing in this thread too as I am very pleased with how f/3983 came out in the end.  f/11 Camera setting + 17 stops of filters.



Not that is actually matters, but I can't help but be "that guy"...

17 stops down from f/11 (sqrt(2)^7) would be f/4096 (sqrt(2)^24)

8)


----------



## bvukich (Jul 4, 2013)

bvukich said:


> K3nt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh... I think found the error. Did you use "11" for f/11 when it's actually ~11.3137 (sqrt(2)^7), and calculate from there?
Something along the lines of:
sqrt(2)^(log(11)/log(sqrt(2)+17) =~ 3982.4253
That's as close as I could get to your answer with plausible mistakes/rounding/whatever.


----------



## cid (Jul 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> Lovely pano!


thanks a lot


----------



## matt2491 (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2013)

cid said:


> 10 handheld exposures combined in photoshop
> 60d + 24-70 II
> 
> 
> ...



Nicely done cid.


----------



## cid (Jul 4, 2013)

Click said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > 10 handheld exposures combined in photoshop
> ...


thanks :


----------



## rpt (Jul 4, 2013)

cid said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > cid said:
> ...


Where was this taken?


----------



## cid (Jul 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> Where was this taken?



Slovak national park Mala Fatra

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mal%C3%A1_Fatra_National_Park

In the middle of map is point from where I took pictures and A mark is the mountain itself

https://maps.google.sk/maps?q=Rozsutec&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=49.224184,19.10737&spn=0.019592,0.052314&sll=48.672482,19.696232&sspn=2.53556,6.696167&oq=rozs&t=h&hnear=Ve%C4%BEk%C3%BD+Rozsutec&z=15&iwloc=A


----------



## rpt (Jul 4, 2013)

cid said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Where was this taken?
> ...


Thanks. A very beautiful place!


----------



## gbchriste (Jul 4, 2013)

ISO 1600, f5.6, 1/20, 5D Mark III, 24mm on the 24-70 2.8L II

The start to our dreary July 4, 2013. The sun come up over this bay and while I knew we were going to have crummy weather today, I was hoping for some breaks in the clouds to get some interplay of light and clouds/shadows in the sky line. But this was just a couple of minutes before official sunrise and the light show I was hoping for didn't appear.

It was raining - not pouring hard but hard enough I didn't want to get out in it with my gear. I was fortunate enough that there is a covered pavilion directly to my back. So I stood under cover to plan the shot and wait for daylight, then threw a plastic trash bag over my head and tripod-mounted camera, jumped out to get the shot, then retreated back under cover.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 5, 2013)

Early morning by a lake in Maine.


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Early morning by a lake in Maine.



Ahhh Beautiful peaceful place.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 5, 2013)

Pano stitched like the previous picture, only this time shooting into the sun with a 10 stop filter. Corner vignetting is from combination of lens and filter.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 5, 2013)

Waimanalo beach, Oahu, Hawaii after sunset. 7D, 24-70Lii, @24mm, 1/40s, f/5.6, ISO 160 handheld.


----------



## Jakontil (Jul 5, 2013)

Went to Tulamben, Bali not for a photography purposes... Bt cant resist to see these stack of rocks and stones lol


----------



## corey.kaye (Jul 5, 2013)

We go camping at Waterton Lake, Alberta every Canada day long weekend. I so wanted to film a Hungrybear9562 but knew I'd never do it justice....






_16-35 f2.8 @16mm f8_​


----------



## elungt (Jul 5, 2013)

mjardeen said:


> Last shot of the day -- taken with my Canon G10. The location is Kalaloch on the the Washington coast.



Very Beautiful Landscape !!


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2013)

Jakontil said:


> Went to Tulamben, Bali not for a photography purposes... Bt cant resist to see these stack of rocks and stones lol



Lovely shot, beautiful sky in B/G. Well done.


----------



## rpt (Jul 5, 2013)

Jakontil said:


> Went to Tulamben, Bali not for a photography purposes... Bt cant resist to see these stack of rocks and stones lol


What is that thing on top of the rock that touches the horizon?

Lovely picture!


----------



## D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Here's a couple from a recent trip to California's central coast


----------



## D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Couple more


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 5, 2013)

D.

Beautiful country...nice photography


----------



## D. (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks serendipidy.


----------



## JBeckwith (Jul 7, 2013)

matt2491 said:


>


Some areas of this picture seem a little too bright but I really like the composition. It's a little different from how most shots like this would be composed, which I enjoy.


----------



## LOALTD (Jul 11, 2013)

Mt Robson


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 12, 2013)

July 4th 2013 - Pier 39 by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Jul 14, 2013)

Kinda sad but this _really_ is the most interesting landscape I've seen this year. 




RBGY Landscape by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

SwnSng said:


> July 4th 2013 - Pier 39 by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


That's pretty cool! Love the perspective...


----------



## canonJA (Jul 20, 2013)

Photography Noob


----------



## cid (Jul 21, 2013)

4 images handheld panorama
http://500px.com/photo/40856144


----------



## Eli (Jul 27, 2013)

Lake Wakatipu - Queenstown, New Zealand.

http://500px.com/photo/41513636

Minimal post processing, the scenery speaks for itself, New Zealand is amazing!


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2013)

^^^Beautiful landscope Eli. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## Deva (Jul 27, 2013)

This is the Bowerman's Nose, in east Dartmoor, Devon, and the recent full moon rising near our house.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2013)

I admire those who are able to capture so many great landscape images. I've never really been able to do anything I'm happy with, its a gaping hole in my photographic abilities.
Here is a attempt to get a shot of the Seattle skyline from a tour boat at night. The boat was boving and rocking, so there is blur in the image.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 28, 2013)

7D, EF-S 10-22 @16mm, f/4, 1/100s, ISO 100, handheld. Valley of the Temples, Hawaii.


----------



## rpt (Jul 28, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> 7D, EF-S 10-22 @16mm, f/4, 1/100s, ISO 100, handheld. Valley of the Temples, Hawaii.


This is lovely! I would have liked to see the peaks though.
I guess then you would have to be quite some way back and the monk would not be as prominent.


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> 7D, EF-S 10-22 @16mm, f/4, 1/100s, ISO 100, handheld. Valley of the Temples, Hawaii.




Very nice shot serendipidy.


----------



## BoneDoc (Jul 28, 2013)

This is the driveway that leads into the exit gate from our home. 




Beautiful Way to Start the Morning by BoneDC, on Flickr

6D with 24-70 Mk II at 35mm. 1/40 F10 ISO 1000, hand held from the window of my car


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2013)

BoneDoc said:


> This is the driveway that leads into the exit gate from our home.
> 
> 6D with 24-70 Mk II at 35mm. 1/40 F10 ISO 1000, hand held from the window of my car




Nice shot. Lovely light in your picture.


----------



## rpt (Jul 28, 2013)

Click said:


> BoneDoc said:
> 
> 
> > This is the driveway that leads into the exit gate from our home.
> ...


Lovely picture.


----------



## teo92 (Jul 28, 2013)

hello guys! first post here on CR forum. 

my little "album"


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9386637810/#

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9386831786/#

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9383886795/#

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9386576780/#

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9383957413/#in/photostream/

greetings from italy

p.s: really can't understand how to post images, if anyone can illuminate me


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 28, 2013)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > 7D, EF-S 10-22 @16mm, f/4, 1/100s, ISO 100, handheld. Valley of the Temples, Hawaii.
> ...



As you wish


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2013)

teo92 said:


> hello guys! first post here on CR forum.
> 
> my little "album"
> 
> greetings from italy



Great shots teo92


...And welcome to cr.


----------



## BoneDoc (Jul 28, 2013)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > BoneDoc said:
> ...



Thanks guys. Every morning, I keep thinking... if only there's sunlight (rather rare here in England ), and fog together, it'd be perfect... Then one morning, i got lucky


----------



## rpt (Jul 29, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...


Wow! Nice! May be I should have asked for a million dollars (US)


----------



## rpt (Jul 29, 2013)

Click said:


> teo92 said:
> 
> 
> > hello guys! first post here on CR forum.
> ...


Yes lovely pictures! Welcome! Keep posting!
Btw, if you put the link to the picture inside the image tags (by clicking on the image button - the Mona Lisa - first button from the left in the second row) the picture will show up in your post.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 29, 2013)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



You only get one wish ;D


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2013)

Can I have a wish also? : ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 29, 2013)

Click said:


> Can I have a wish also? : ;D



I'd ask Bornshooter ;D


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2013)

Ha ha ha ;D



OK Seriously, I prefer the second version of your picture. Very nice shot !


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks rpt and click for the kind words. Glad you liked the photo. It is a lovely peaceful spot.


----------



## teo92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the appreciations.

These are a few from my last one-day-trip to Lake Cavloc in Switzerland

Hope you'll enjoy them


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 5, 2013)

BradGrove said:


> Hi All... this is my first post on these forums (even though I have been a follower of this site for a couple of years). Here are some of my best Landscapes thus far...
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...



Really good !


----------



## cid (Aug 5, 2013)

BradGrove said:


> Hi All... this is my first post on these forums (even though I have been a follower of this site for a couple of years). Here are some of my best Landscapes thus far...
> 
> I use a 5D MKIII and a 7D... not sure why this forum lists me as having a "PowerShot G15"... I couldn't find anywhere in my profile to change this
> 
> ...


excellent pictures, I like them very much...
PS: it's not that you have PowerShot G15, it's your rank according to number of posts you sent


----------



## LOALTD (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not going to lie to you guys like 99% of landscape photographers, this was actually an incredibly easy spot to get to 

Taken on the summit of Triangulation Peak (Oregon). The mountain to the right is Mt Jefferson, Oregon's 2nd-tallest peak.


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> I'm not going to lie to you guys like 99% of landscape photographers, this was actually an incredibly easy spot to get to
> 
> Taken on the summit of Triangulation Peak (Oregon). The mountain to the right is Mt Jefferson, Oregon's 2nd-tallest peak.




Beautiful shot LOALTD. I really like this one. Nice job!


----------



## Cali_PH (Aug 6, 2013)

*Garrapata State Park, Big Sur, California* - I've visited Big Sur 3 weeks in a row, encountering overcast skies every time. The clouds parted for about half an hour or so yesterday, giving me crazy blue sky & reflections. _Canon 6D, 17-40L, Lee Big Stopper + Lee CPL rotated for max reflection, 30 seconds_


----------



## Pitspics (Aug 6, 2013)

Some pics of my iceland-trip.... lovin´ it 8)
Canon 7D + 10-22


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 6, 2013)

Pitspics said:


> Some pics of my iceland-trip.... lovin´ it 8)
> Canon 7D + 10-22



Really great photos! I like #'s 2 and 3 the best


----------



## Pitspics (Aug 6, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Pitspics said:
> 
> 
> > Some pics of my iceland-trip.... lovin´ it 8)
> ...



thx


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2013)

Pitspics said:


> Some pics of my iceland-trip.... lovin´ it 8)
> Canon 7D + 10-22



Great shots Pitspics. I especially like the second and third.


----------



## Pitspics (Aug 6, 2013)

thx... i have also a portrait-version of the waterfall&mountain picture... but for screens i prefer landscape-versions


----------



## surapon (Aug 6, 2013)

Just want to share with my friends.
Thanks
Surapon


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 6, 2013)

surapon said:


> Just want to share with my friends.
> Thanks
> Surapon



Very nice, Surapon. I like the first photo the best. Makes me want to take a vacation.


----------



## rpt (Aug 7, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to share with my friends.
> ...


Yes, lovely pictures. Seeing the twin towers takes me back in time. Brings back the shared memories of people who were in the vicinity (on 30th street) while we in India were building a photo organiser and a photo sharing site for them...

I was talking to this guy and he says one tower is falling. And he continues to give me an update on his testing. And later says oh the second one is coming down. I had been telling him to get the hell out of the office but he insisted on continuing. I tell him again to shut the machine and go home! He does not. So I cut the call! The stories we heard after that were terrible!

Same time, across the river, my sister who teaches at the city college is ordered out of the premises with all her students and other faculty. She sees an unreal scene unfold! Even now if we talk about the skyline - even with the new tower coming up - she says she misses the twin towers. Hell, I do too! And I have been to Manhattan may be just 8 or 10 times!

Some losses hit you harder than you ever imagined they could. Even if you never thought you connected to the things that were lost - even if they were not yours...


----------



## surapon (Aug 7, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to share with my friends.
> ...



Dear Sir, Serendipidy My friend. Thank you so much for your Great Words.
Yes, That in Greece some where , 2 years ago, When I have 14 day Vacation, all over the beautiful Country of Greece---Yes, I will back soon.---Here are more Photos from Greece---https://surapon.shutterfly.com/409


Or If you are the Member of Facebook--Please be my friends, i HAVE TOTAL 14 DAY/ eACH DAY OF gREECE TOUR---https://www.facebook.com/surapon01/media_set?set=a.3707937374705.2171555.1163677771&type=3

tHANKS YOU , sIR.
sURAPON


----------



## surapon (Aug 7, 2013)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Dear Mr. RPT., Thank You So much for Your Great Words, That On 6/30/2000 with my First DSLR Camera Olympus L 2500C 2.5 MP, Yes In that Bad/ Worst day of US. History, I almost lost my Dear Niece, She must go to work in that Building, as an , but 3 Hours Late, because of her Dentist 's appointment---Here are more Photos from Top of The Empire State Building---From My Face Book----https://www.facebook.com/surapon01/media_set?set=a.2848582531371.2154269.1163677771&type=3

Yes, That my Historical Photos too.
Have a wonderful day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Oneand0 (Aug 7, 2013)

This was shot on a July morning at Oxbow Bend at Grand Teton National Park. 

This is a link to another favorite of Bandon Beach in Southern Oregon. 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/1and0hound/9356994500/#


----------



## surapon (Aug 8, 2013)

Oneand0 said:


> This was shot on a July morning at Oxbow Bend at Grand Teton National Park.
> 
> This is a link to another favorite of Bandon Beach in Southern Oregon.
> 
> ...



Dear Oneand0
Wow, Beautiful Picture, Great Job.
I love your Good Point of View. One day in the future, I try to go to that place, beautiful place in this world.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2013)

Oneand0 said:


> This was shot on a July morning at Oxbow Bend at Grand Teton National Park.
> 
> This is a link to another favorite of Bandon Beach in Southern Oregon.



Lovely picture. Nicely done.


----------



## rpt (Aug 8, 2013)

Oneand0 said:


> This was shot on a July morning at Oxbow Bend at Grand Teton National Park.
> 
> This is a link to another favorite of Bandon Beach in Southern Oregon.


Lovely! I love the cloud reflection!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

Oneand0 said:


> This was shot on a July morning at Oxbow Bend at Grand Teton National Park.
> 
> This is a link to another favorite of Bandon Beach in Southern Oregon.
> 
> ...


Okay, that's it. I love this image. Nothing else to say, I just love it! Hope I get to GTNP myself this year! Love it!


----------



## Northstar (Aug 10, 2013)

Oneand0 said:


> This was shot on a July morning at Oxbow Bend at Grand Teton National Park.
> 
> This is a link to another favorite of Bandon Beach in Southern Oregon.
> 
> ...



so beautiful...wow.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 12, 2013)

Got lucky here. Arrived before dawn and thought it was going to be a wash out, but the Gods smiled - briefly.

Shot on 5D mkii, 40mm pancake ( with a big hood ;D ) 1/40 @ f10. ISO 100. So for the Professors info that's exposure value 12. 

There's a big version on our website.


----------



## Gino (Aug 17, 2013)

My recent vacation to the Black Hills...unfortunately, it was a hazy and overcast sky most of my time there.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 17, 2013)

Wintermountain in Austria.


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 17, 2013)

Gino said:


> My recent vacation to the Black Hills...unfortunately, it was a hazy and overcast sky most of my time there.



Sometimes, an overcast sky can make for a better photograph, as is the case in your second photo. Great texture and balance. Well done!


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Aug 17, 2013)

Gino said:


> My recent vacation to the Black Hills...unfortunately, it was a hazy and overcast sky most of my time there.



I think we were there at the same time. My photo has very similar colors to yours.


----------



## panicboy (Aug 17, 2013)

_Plenty_
Scotland 2011


----------



## panicboy (Aug 17, 2013)

_Loch Morlich_
Scotland 2011


----------



## panicboy (Aug 17, 2013)

_Morning Sunrays_
Scotland 2011


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 17, 2013)

Turkey: Pamukkale (1) and Cappadocia (2), shot in May of this year.


----------



## Alangeli (Aug 17, 2013)

Some pictures from the Austrian Alpes:


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2013)

Alangeli said:


> Some pictures from the Austrian Alpes:



Lovely shots Alangely. I especially like the third one. Well done.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 17, 2013)

so many fantastic shots posted here recently!!

stunning!


----------



## ERHP (Aug 18, 2013)

Some really awesome shots here! Now I want to plan a trip to Iceland thanks to Pitspics. 

San Diego skyline with a little light painting on the bushes.





Beach along the Silver Strand with the sun setting behind the marine layer.


----------



## mdmphoto (Aug 18, 2013)

...along the trail from Kaena Point, on Oahu...


----------



## AdamF (Aug 18, 2013)

Laguna Colorada, Bolivia


----------



## AdamF (Aug 18, 2013)

Southern Bolivia between Uyuni and Potosi.


----------



## AdamF (Aug 18, 2013)

Mount Sajama National Park, Bolivia


----------



## AdamF (Aug 18, 2013)

Tomarapi, Sajama National Park, Bolivia


----------



## AdamF (Aug 18, 2013)

Laguna Hedionda, Bolivia


----------



## AdamF (Aug 18, 2013)

Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow! Great shots everyone.


----------



## AdamF (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments.

I just got back from Bolivia this past week. I was amazed at the variations in the landscape. Even in a short distance traveling from Uyuni to Potosi.

One of the most interesting countries I had the pleasure of visiting.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 18, 2013)

such great shots in this post motivated me to get up early this morning and catch the morning golden hour...

the mighty mississippi
15 second exp
f14
iso 100


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 18, 2013)

Northstar said:


> such great shots in this post motivated me to get up early this morning and catch the morning golden hour...
> 
> the mighty mississippi
> 15 second exp
> ...



Beautiful shot


----------



## mdmphoto (Aug 19, 2013)

...Dusk off Oahu...


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 20, 2013)

Taken from my front door as I got home less than 1 hour ago of a paraglider who took off from the Ko'olau mountain range (several miles away and 2000-3100 ft in height) on Oahu, Hawaii.
7D, 100-400mm @400mm, f/5.6, 1/500s, handheld.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Aug 20, 2013)

My recent cityscape sunrise:

*Recuperation*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon TS-E24mm f/3.5L II ı Singh Ray LB Warming Polarizer ı Lee 0.9 Soft ND Grad Filter ı Lee 1.2 ND Filter ı 24mm ı 15s ı f/16 ı ISO 100



Recuperation by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## J.R. (Aug 20, 2013)

Clicked recently


----------



## J.R. (Aug 20, 2013)

another one ... same location


----------



## Northstar (Aug 20, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > such great shots in this post motivated me to get up early this morning and catch the morning golden hour...
> ...



Thanks !


----------



## BoneDoc (Aug 21, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> My recent cityscape sunrise:
> 
> *Recuperation*
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon TS-E24mm f/3.5L II ı Singh Ray LB Warming Polarizer ı Lee 0.9 Soft ND Grad Filter ı Lee 1.2 ND Filter ı 24mm ı 15s ı f/16 ı ISO 100
> ...



Awesome. Love the leading line.


----------



## hovland (Aug 22, 2013)

Norway


----------



## Fotofanten (Aug 22, 2013)

6D with 35L, 9 stop ND and circular polarizer. 4 sec at f/8. Location is Lofoten, Norway. I can't wait to go back there.


----------



## sama (Aug 22, 2013)

Just to share. Pics taken with one of my vintage lenses with adapter. Stitched to pano.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

sama said:


> Just to share. Pics taken with one of my vintage lenses with adapter. Stitched to pano.



Cool, I like panorama's  I went kinda pano-nuts one day in Cappadocia, Turkey: http://www.mrsfotografie.nl/reizen/turkije-2013/05_31/pano/ . 

Here's a sample






I've included two samples of the same trip through Turkey earlier in this thread.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 23, 2013)

sama said:


> Just to share. Pics taken with one of my vintage lenses with adapter. Stitched to pano.



very cool shots!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2013)

Ketchikan, Alaska


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2013)

Tracy Arm Fjord, Alaska


----------



## bykes (Aug 23, 2013)

Maui


----------



## pedro (Aug 23, 2013)

*taken at my terrace:*




Z96A5695BZMKLEINDEFcropALTMASTER by Peter Hauri, on Flickr

*full moon, yesterday, somewhere in the foothills near my town at 4500 ft. my first panocturne. 6 Raws batch processed and photostitched in DPP. slight PP in CS2. How can I improve this process? Anyone? Especially to get equal luminance values in every frame? Anyone? Going for LR 5 within these next month. In addition to LR, which pano software are you using? Thanks for any help.*




panocturne 1KleinALTTLDEFX by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 23, 2013)

@pedro;

Peter, that first picture is fantastic ! I've always fancied trying to get some lightning storm shots. Care to share the EV details including ISO ? 

Try using ptgui for panos, that's what we use at Building Panoramics. It's not only an intelligent stitching program for joining; it also sorts exposure. In fact it does it so well we now don't always shoot each from on the same exposure but have started using Av to achieve further EV range across the picture. 

By the way, are you still sleeping with your 5D ?


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 23, 2013)

From a recent trip to the States

Oooop, well spotted rpt

Or should I call you Hawk Eye


----------



## rpt (Aug 23, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> From a recent trip to the States


Quite obvious. You are on the wrong side of the bridge!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

pedro said:


> ... my first panocturne. 6 Raws batch processed and photostitched in DPP. slight PP in CS2. How can I improve this process? Anyone? Especially to get equal luminance values in every frame? Anyone? Going for LR 5 within these next month. In addition to LR, which pano software are you using? Thanks for any help.[/b]



Shoot your panorama's in manual mode; fix the white balance too! first pan the scene using light metering (aperture priority) to get exposure and select shutter time and aperture appropriate for the brightest portion of the panorama, then shoot the entire series at that setting.

Lens and white balance corrections I do with DPP, then process to JPG at full resolution and max quality. I then use Adobe Photoshop CS6 to stitch the photo's, adjust accordingly and save as (lossless) tiff file that I save with my original RAW files. From tiff I make a sharpened jpg at the desired resolution.

Here's another one from my travels in Turkey that even has the sun in the frame, yet achieves correct exposure across the panorama (this is made of only 3 frames):


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Jaisalmer, India


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Jodhpur, India as seen from Mehrangarh Fort.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Dusk in Pushkar, India.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Luanda, Angola.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Niah caves, Malaysia.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Historic temple complex of My Son, Vietnam


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Thunderstorm at mount (vulcano) Arenal, Costa Rica.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Active crater, Vulcan Poás, Costa Rica.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Nizwa mosque & souq as seen from Nizwa Fort (Oman)


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

On the road to Nizwa, Oman


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

'Nieuwe Waterweg' Netherlands


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Dark clouds gather over Delft, the Netherlands.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Offshore.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Onshore (Shot with a Sony NEX-6)


----------



## Northstar (Aug 23, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Dark clouds gather over Delft, the Netherlands.



I like several but this one the best!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 23, 2013)

Northstar said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Dark clouds gather over Delft, the Netherlands.
> ...



Im honored! Thanks


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Dark clouds gather over Delft, the Netherlands.



Very dramatic sky. Nicely done!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 24, 2013)

Click said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Dark clouds gather over Delft, the Netherlands.
> ...



Thanks, it was taken from my apartment on the 6th floor at the time. I looked outside around 10 pm and saw this thunderstorm rapidly approaching; quickly shot a series with my 5D2 and the 20 mm f/1.8 Sigma that was already mounted. Here's the other (wider) panorama I shot that evening (6 frames, approx 210° cylindrical).


----------



## littlewildcat (Aug 25, 2013)

2 from me.


----------



## cid (Sep 1, 2013)

Slovak paradise





CiD


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 1, 2013)

pedro said:


> *taken at my terrace:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic shot! Inspiring!


----------



## cid (Sep 1, 2013)

one more from slovak paradise

Slovak paradise II




CiD


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 1, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > *taken at my terrace:*
> ...


I've often dreamt of photographing lightning, but never been in the right place at the right time.
With my new reverse grad. I had one a few years ago for my Cokin P system and it's good to have one again.




Last Rays at Kilve by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Reiep (Sep 8, 2013)

500D + Tamron 17-50 VC




Transfagarasan - Black &amp; white edit by Reiep19, on Flickr


----------



## minu62 (Sep 14, 2013)

At Corsica. 24-70 mm/2.8 II. 61 mm, 1/60 s, f/5.6, ISO 200.


----------



## minu62 (Sep 14, 2013)

At Corsica. 24-70 mm/2.8 II. 24 mm, 1/45 s, f/5.6, ISO 100.


----------



## wopbv4 (Sep 14, 2013)

Moses rock, Margaret River, West Australia.


----------



## petach (Sep 14, 2013)

Whitby Panorama. 5D +70-200
needs to be downloaded to appreciate the detail from this brilliant lens.




Whitby Panorama (needs to be downloaded to appreciate) by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Sep 14, 2013)

Hallstatt, Austria, in the morning.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 14, 2013)

petach said:


> Whitby Panorama. 5D +70-200
> needs to be downloaded to appreciate the detail from this brilliant lens.
> 
> 
> ...



I can see why sailers setting out from Whitby in the early years of navigation thought they would eventually sail off the edge of the earth now


----------



## petach (Sep 14, 2013)

LOL, yeah...didn't notice....but uploaded the uncorrected version here. Must find the corrected one so we don't lose any sailors.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 14, 2013)

AlexanderFerdinand,
Absolutely gorgeous photo. Absolutely beautiful place. Makes me desire to visit Austria!




alexanderferdinand said:


> Hallstatt, Austria, in the morning.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 14, 2013)

5D mkii, 24-105


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 14, 2013)

lion rock said:


> AlexanderFerdinand,
> Absolutely gorgeous photo. Absolutely beautiful place. Makes me desire to visit Austria!
> 
> 
> ...



+1...a beautiful country. I learned to ski on the Steinplatte near Kirchdorf.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 14, 2013)

petach said:


> Whitby Panorama. 5D +70-200
> needs to be downloaded to appreciate the detail from this brilliant lens.
> 
> 
> ...



very cool shot petach!


----------



## Pierre Bonenfant (Sep 15, 2013)

Parc du Bic sunrise in Québec -Canada






Visit my gallery: www.pbase.com/pbon

!D MK lV + 70-200 2.8 IS ll


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Sep 15, 2013)

lion rock said:


> AlexanderFerdinand,
> Absolutely gorgeous photo. Absolutely beautiful place. Makes me desire to visit Austria!
> 
> 
> ...



Many pictures here make me want to travel.
Thank you!


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Hallstatt, Austria, in the morning.



Simply beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2013)

petach said:


> Whitby Panorama. 5D +70-200
> needs to be downloaded to appreciate the detail from this brilliant lens.



Stunning panorama. Well done petach.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 15, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Parc du Bic sunrise in Québec -Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, Pierre. I like the foreground and the reflection of the sun on the water.


----------



## petach (Sep 16, 2013)

The Wid at Buttsbury, Essex. 5D Mk11 +24-105L




St Mary Buttsbury by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Ryan (Sep 16, 2013)

I love taking long exposures in the day-time. Here's a recent one from South Western, NC:



[244/365] Schoolhouse Falls by ryotnlpm, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Sep 16, 2013)

Took this yesterday.
5D3, 24-70 (1), with grad filter (Singh-Ray, ND-3), a 7 frame pano assembled with CS5. Manual setup. ISO 250, f/4, 1/250.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 22, 2013)

Some recent shots above my house from the Oahu Nu'uanu Pali Lookout, a major route from Honolulu to Kailua. It is also a critical historical battlefield site where all the 8 main Hawaiian Islands were 1st united under one king. 
5D3, 24-70mmLii and last one 70-200mmLii. 
It's about a 2000 ft sheer drop off the top and you can see 2 hikers near the top. I didn't see them when I took the shot, but only later in pp. Many people are lost, hurt, or die hiking in these mountains every year.

from Wikipedia:
Nuʻuanu Pali is a section of the windward cliff (pali in Hawaiian) of the Koʻolau mountain located at the head of Nuʻuanu Valley[1] on the island of Oʻahu. It has a panoramic view of the windward (northeast) coast of Oʻahu. The Pali Highway (Hawaii State Highway 61) connecting Kailua/Kāneʻohe with downtown Honolulu runs through the Nuʻuanu Pali Tunnels bored into the cliffside.The Nuʻuanu Pali has been a vital pass from ancient times to the present because it is a low, traversable section of the Koʻolau mountain range that connects the leeward side of the mountains, Honolulu to the windward side, Kailua and Kāneʻohe. The route drew settlers who formed villages in the area and populated Nuʻuanu Valley for a thousand years.

The Nuʻuanu Pali was the site of the Battle of Nuʻuanu, one of the bloodiest battles in Hawaiian history, in which Kamehameha I conquered the island of Oʻahu, bringing it under his rule. In 1795 Kamehameha I sailed from his home island of Hawaiʻi with an army of 10,000 warriors, including a handful of non-Hawaiian foreigners. After conquering the islands of Maui and Molokaʻi, he moved on to Oʻahu. The pivotal battle for the island occurred in Nuʻuanu Valley, where the defenders of Oʻahu, led by Kalanikūpule, were driven back up into the valley where they were trapped above the cliff. More than 400 of Kalanikūpule's soldiers were driven off the edge of the cliff to their deaths 1,000 feet below.

In 1845 the first road was built over the Nuʻuanu Pali to connect Windward Oʻahu with Honolulu. In 1898 this road was developed into a highway which during construction 800 skulls were found believed to be the remains of the warriors that fell to their deaths from the cliff above.[5] This road was later replaced by the Pali Highway and the Nuʻuanu Pali Tunnels in 1959 which is the route used today.


----------



## rpt (Sep 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Some recent shots above my house from the Oahu Nu'uanu Pali Lookout, a major route from Honolulu to Kailua. It is also a critical historical battlefield site where all the 8 main Hawaiian Islands were 1st united under one king.
> 5D3, 24-70mmLii and last one 70-200mmLii.
> It's about a 2000 ft sheer drop off the top and you can see 2 hikers near the top. I didn't see them when I took the shot, but only later in pp. Many people are lost, hurt, or die hiking in these mountains every year.
> 
> <Snip!>


Lovely! I like the second shot. 

Isn't it funny how you discover things in PP and never saw them in the viewfinder or in live view?


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Some recent shots above my house from the Oahu Nu'uanu Pali Lookout, a major route from Honolulu to Kailua. It is also a critical historical battlefield site where all the 8 main Hawaiian Islands were 1st united under one king.
> 5D3, 24-70mmLii and last one 70-200mmLii.
> It's about a 2000 ft sheer drop off the top and you can see 2 hikers near the top. I didn't see them when I took the shot, but only later in pp. Many people are lost, hurt, or die hiking in these mountains every year.



Nicely done my friend. What a beautiful place. Lucky you!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks rpt and Click. I am lucky and count my blessings. But things are expensive here (like many other places in the world) and to get anywhere else, it's a 5-6 hour plane ride. Honolulu is the most isolated city in the world.


----------



## Cali_PH (Sep 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Thanks rpt and Click. I am lucky and count my blessings. But things are expensive here (like many other places in the world) and to get anywhere else, it's a 5-6 hour plane ride. Honolulu is the most isolated city in the world.



What? It's a short drive to Kailua, or Waimalu...I suppose Haleiwa or Kahuku are far at around an hour or so, give or take... ;D

And oh yeah, nice shots, I'm totally jealous!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 22, 2013)

Cali_PH said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks rpt and Click. I am lucky and count my blessings. But things are expensive here (like many other places in the world) and to get anywhere else, it's a 5-6 hour plane ride. Honolulu is the most isolated city in the world.
> ...



The key is how you define "city". They only count as "city" one which has a population of > 250,000 or 500,000 (I forget which).

Just found this on Wikipedia: The most remote city in the world with a population in excess of 500,000 is Honolulu, United States. The nearest city of comparable size or greater is San Francisco, 3,841 km (2,387 mi) away.
For pop.>1,000,000 it's Auckland followed closely by Perth. 8)


----------



## Cali_PH (Sep 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Cali_PH said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



Haha, I was just giving you a hard time.  Seriously considered moving to Oahu a year or so ago, love the place.


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 22, 2013)

NYC


----------



## ERHP (Sep 22, 2013)

San Diego


----------



## rpt (Sep 22, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> NYC


Lovely panos and I absolutely love the chocolate bridge 

What bridge is that?




ERHP said:


> San Diego


Stunning!


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 22, 2013)

rpt said:


> MonteGraham said:
> 
> 
> > NYC
> ...



Thank You! Thats the Manhattan Bridge from the Brooklyn side..


----------



## Eldar (Sep 22, 2013)

The Valley of Aurland, Norway. Voted European Top-10 hiking trip.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## petach (Oct 4, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> NYC
> [/quote
> 
> Having just come back from NYC I can appreciate how well these shots were taken. Super job. The only spoiler for me is the last one....Manhattan Bridge. The haloing along the edges caused by the post processing. This used to happen to me when I overdid "Ambiance" in Snapseed on the ipad. But, the others? Cracking shots!


----------



## petach (Oct 4, 2013)

ERHP said:


> San Diego



Super sharp, great colours. But for me, what really makes this a stand out shot is that little star burst on top left of one of the skyscrapers.


----------



## petach (Oct 4, 2013)

Wall Street from Brooklyn




Wall Street Dawn 1 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Wall Street Dawn 2 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Lookin' from Brooklyn' by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2013)

ERHP said:


> San Diego



Beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 12, 2013)

Didn't want to get the newer bodies wet so stuck the 24-70 L IS onto the old 5D mk1. Still a great camera, more so in print than on the screen.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 12, 2013)

ERHP said:


> San Diego



Beautiful!


----------



## J.R. (Oct 12, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Didn't want to get the newer bodies wet so stuck the 24-70 L IS onto the old 5D mk1. Still a great camera, more so in print than on the screen.



Lovely


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 13, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't want to get the newer bodies wet so stuck the 24-70 L IS onto the old 5D mk1. Still a great camera, more so in print than on the screen.
> ...




Thanks JR ! it's been the rainy seasons in England too - ie nine months of the year !

Managed to avoid getting wet.


----------



## BoneDoc (Oct 13, 2013)

Gili Meno, a small island near Bali. Highly recommended if you want a deserted island type of getaway without breaking the bank.




In the Garden by BoneDC, on Flickr


----------



## cid (Oct 15, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> NYC



excellent shots!

one of mine from NY, I experimented with one very flat PP

on 500px


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 22, 2013)

Sunrise shining onto low cloud at Seathwaite Bridge, Borrowdale in the English Lake District.

5D, 24-105 @24mm


----------



## Gilbo65 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Sunrise shining onto low cloud at Seathwaite Bridge, Borrowdale in the English Lake District.
> 
> 5D, 24-105 @24mm



Very nice morning atmosphere captured. Great place too!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gilbo65 (Oct 24, 2013)

One from me - taken from our 4 week tour of the west coast of Canada and USA this summer

*Cloud blows over Haystack Rock, Cannon Beach, OR*




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10403182765/#

Some amazing effects as the weather transitioned from fog to sun (and quite often back again quite quickly!).
Canon 6D
Canon 24-105mm f/4.0 L


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 24, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Sunrise shining onto low cloud at Seathwaite Bridge, Borrowdale in the English Lake District.
> 
> 5D, 24-105 @24mm


Unusual, but probably a bit more typical of what you see. I didn't manage to get anything this time, I couldn't really see the hills on the opposite side of Ullswater and rain and wind tend to play havoc with lens elements and filters .
Here are a some of my favourites from Scotland instead.




Looking up Strathconon by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Sunlit River Conon by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Evening on the River Leven by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 25, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise shining onto low cloud at Seathwaite Bridge, Borrowdale in the English Lake District.
> ...



Thanks Richard. Sorry to hear your Lake District trip was a wash out; mine was too. I have attached a few incidental pictures from our last trip - I go with my partner in Building Panoramics. Unfortunately the weather gods were not smiling on us. That's the trouble with the Lakes, it should be called the Rain District.

Great light in those last two pictures of yours. Looks like you were luckier in Scotland.

@ Gilbo65, many thanks. The subtle colours in the clouds were beautiful. Love your high key shot of the Haystack Rock.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 25, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Thanks Sporgon, you're right, I was much luckier. The second from last is one of the few landscapes I've done without a tripod and filters (we were travelling light up the mountain, stalking deer). I like the clours on the gate shot.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 26, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise shining onto low cloud at Seathwaite Bridge, Borrowdale in the English Lake District.
> ...



Nice images ... I particularly like the second one


----------



## J.R. (Oct 26, 2013)

@ sporgon ... Love the shot of the gate.


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 26, 2013)

Kilauea Lighthouse, Kauai.
6D, 24-105 f/4L
0.3 second at f/22


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 26, 2013)

Hanalei Bay, Kauai
9 image panorama.
6D, 24-105 f/4L
1/5 second at f/22.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 26, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Nice images ... I particularly like the second one



Thanks JR. It was one of those days where the light was in the lap of the gods. With the first shot, I waited around twenty minutes for the sun to light the mountains in the distance, but ended up with this one, taken soon after I'd set up, yet when we climbed the hill, it didn't look that promising, only to get the lighitng on the second.


----------



## petach (Oct 29, 2013)

Edinburgh vista with 6d +70-300L




Edinburgh Sky Drama by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## SeanL (Oct 29, 2013)

California Central Coast

5D Mark II, 70-200 f/4 IS



You can view more of my landscapes at:

http://www.seanlanyi.com


----------



## cid (Oct 30, 2013)

Grand teton - bison morning
on 500px


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

SeanL said:


> California Central Coast
> 
> 5D Mark II, 70-200 f/4 IS
> 
> ...


  Nice Sean! Welcome to the forum, look forward to seeing some more of your work!


----------



## Aswah (Oct 30, 2013)

Desert yesterday morning... La Quinta Cove... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aswah/10562021916/#in/set-72157637096750016


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Nice images ... I particularly like the second one
> ...


Lighting of the gods indeed Richard! That second one is one of those images that even if you missed it, you're glad you were there to experience it! It feels wonderful, just looking at the image! Thanks for sharing that one!

Was wondering also, not exactly sure the whereabouts of this area, are you in England or Scotland? I have long unseen family in Newcastle and that area...


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Sunrise shining onto low cloud at Seathwaite Bridge, Borrowdale in the English Lake District.
> 
> 5D, 24-105 @24mm


Nice one Sporgon! That little 24-105mm does have a way of pulling out the subtle colors!


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 30, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise shining onto low cloud at Seathwaite Bridge, Borrowdale in the English Lake District.
> ...



Thanks Ken. You're quite right about the colour of the 24-105. ( The 24-70 f4 IS is the same ). There is no photoshop in that image, it is entirely processed from the RAW in DPP, a program which having ignored for years I'm now beginning to have some respect for - within the limits of what it can do of course.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Agreed, I don't use it as much as I used to either. I do update it with each new SW update they have and it slowly gets better and better... it's consistently reliable if nothing else!

I was wondering too, if you could tell me where the "English Lake District" is? Please don't say England!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Grand Canyon


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Red Rock Canyon


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 30, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...


Thanks Ken. I actually live in the southwest of England, but I visit Scotland fairly regularly. The first two shots were taken in Strathconon, which is in the northeast of Scotland, around two thirds of the way up. The last was taken near to Glencoe, around half way up, near the west coast.
I also usually stop off in the Lake District, on the way up, which is on the northwest coast of England, in Cumbria. Cumbria is the northernmost county on the western half of England, before you end up in Scotland. It is also almost level with Newcastle, but on the other side of the Pennines. As a bit of trivia, Cumbria comes from the same root as the Welsh word for Wales, Cymru. They are taken from cymbrogi or compatriots in English.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 30, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Red Rock Canyon


Fairly simple composition Ken, but it works well.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Red Rock Canyon
> ...


Thank you. This was taken back with my lowly 7d...


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

Another image from the old 7D and the 18-135mm Kit lens!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just thought I'd post this for giggles! ;D

I was trying to get a shot of the sign that says, "Do Not Cross This Line" Rocks On Ledge Are Loose And Subject To Falling" "Passing this Line Could Result in Serious Injury or Loss Of Life". 

Well, I realized they were so far beyond the sign, I couldn't get it anywhere near the frame... 

Wind gusts that day from 40-55mph! I particularly like the guy on his knees... wasn't sure if he was getting ready to jump or trying out a "Titanic" Bow Pose! Anyway, it was kind of a fun photo! 

All the best!


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 31, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Another image from the old 7D and the 18-135mm Kit lens!


It just shows you can get decent landscape images even with bodies not necessarily designed for that sort of work.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 31, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...



As Kernuak has said, it is a mountainous area that lies in the North Western part of England, quite close to the Scottish border. It is the remains of an enormous volcano that would have been about five miles high some 450 million years ago, so about the same length of time Canon has had their 18mp APS chip in production. Lakes fill the valleys between the mountains and hills, though in geological term they are silting up fast; quite a few have gone from the last five hundred years. 

It is a very beautiful area but often rains unfortunately. Here is a picture that should show some of the iconic Lakeland peaks: Great Gable, Glaramara, Steeple, Pillar to name a few, but all you can see is clouds ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Thanks Sporgon, it's quite lovely actually. I'm looking forward to a trip there in the next year or two and will be surprised if I don't want to just stay there, it's very beautiful! Thanks again!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 1, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Another image from the old 7D and the 18-135mm Kit lens!
> ...


Agreed Richard and thank you! I loved my 7d and I don't miss it a whole lot, as my 5D MkIII certainly took away the pain of letting it go, rather quickly! 

Looking back at my settings, I have to wonder, what in the world was I thinking? Why didn't I take that image at 18mm or 24mm? I think there were some images I took on that trip where I must have thought that I would lose the sharpness if I was to wide, who knows... Live and learn I suppose and as you and I have mentioned previously, nothing really bad to say about my 7D, I loved owning it! 

In fact I was surprised to see you made the move when you did to the 5d3... I had a feeling you were going to wait it out for the 7D MkII... Like me, I'm sure you have no regrets at this point! 

All the best!


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 1, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


I still have my 7D. The plan was that the MkIII would replace the MkII for landscapes, macri and low light, but the first itm the light started dropping last year, the MkIII came out and the 7D went in, then it was another year before it came out again. I then realised just how twitchy the AF is on it compared to the MkIII and missed shots as a result.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 2, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Kernuak said:
> ...


Indeed, I found the 7D to be close to flawless after I perfected my technique with it. Was fairly certain that the MkIII wouldn't really have anything on the AF but was more interested for the high ISO usage... boy was I wrong about that! I couldn't believe how superior the MkIII AF is over my trusty 7D. It didn't take long before it saw less and less of the world without a lens cap on! No regrets and it was a great camera for me...


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 5, 2013)

Cradle Mountain and Dove Lake, Tasmania. The weather behaved itself, as it normally rains 250 days of the year 
5D3 with 40mm pancake lens. This is a superb lens for landscapes, IMHO.


----------



## lundstrom.emil (Nov 8, 2013)

Japanese Garden, Photographer Emil Lundstrom by imaginize.net, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2013)

lundstrom.emil said:


> Japanese Garden, Photographer Emil Lundstrom




Beautiful shot... So peaceful.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 9, 2013)

lundstrom.emil said:


> Japanese Garden, Photographer Emil Lundstrom by imaginize.net, on Flickr



A beauty...nice colors.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 9, 2013)

Northstar said:


> lundstrom.emil said:
> 
> 
> > Japanese Garden, Photographer Emil Lundstrom by imaginize.net, on Flickr
> ...



+1...very nice


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 9, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > lundstrom.emil said:
> ...


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 9, 2013)

WOW!!

So many nice and awesome Pictures!!

So I throw one of mine in.

Hallstatt, Austria, August 2013


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 9, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> WOW!!
> 
> So many nice and awesome Pictures!!
> 
> ...



Lovely shot, love the subtlety of the light and colour.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 9, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> WOW!!
> 
> So many nice and awesome Pictures!!
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 9, 2013)

Dear Krob78 and Sporgon!

Thanx a lot.
And: although a bit experiencend with my 48 years I got nervous when I saw this.
Will I make a good shot? Hiw long will the light last.
Funny. Like I was 15 again....
Fotography is fun. I love it!


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> WOW!!
> 
> So many nice and awesome Pictures!!
> 
> ...




Beautiful light in your picture. Lovely shot.


----------



## cid (Nov 12, 2013)

on our last day in Grand Teton national park I made this 12 shot handheld panorama (@24mm, 24-70mkII, 60D)

please, if you have any advices or critique, let me know, otherwise enjoy 

on 500px


----------



## RobertG. (Nov 13, 2013)

Gilbo65 said:


> One from me - taken from our 4 week tour of the west coast of Canada and USA this summer
> 
> *Cloud blows over Haystack Rock, Cannon Beach, OR*
> 
> ...



Really great shot!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 13, 2013)

On the way to work this morning, I saw sky is filled with colors. Since I didn't have any camera with me, I took this photo with my Samsung Galaxy S4 - little PP through LR4. 

Not the best, but the best landscape taken with smart phone for me ;D


----------



## rpt (Nov 13, 2013)

cid said:


> on our last day in Grand Teton national park I made this 12 shot handheld panorama (@24mm, 24-70mkII, 60D)
> 
> please, if you have any advices or critique, let me know, otherwise enjoy
> 
> on 500px


The horizon needs to be corrected. Otherwise it looks good.




Dylan777 said:


> On the way to work this morning, I saw sky is filled with colors. Since I didn't have any camera with me, I took this photo with my Samsung Galaxy S4 - little PP through LR4.
> 
> Not the best, but the best landscape taken with smart phone for me ;D


I like!


----------



## cid (Nov 13, 2013)

rpt said:


> The horizon needs to be corrected. Otherwise it looks good.



ooops, I didn't notice this, thank you :-[


----------



## SeanL (Nov 15, 2013)

California Central Coast

5D Mark II, 14mm



You can view more of my landscapes at:

http://www.seanlanyi.com


----------



## petach (Nov 15, 2013)

Landscape? Skyscape? Whatever. 6D +70-300L note the tiny helicopter dwarfed by the clouds.





Natural Power 2 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Nov 15, 2013)

petach said:


> Landscape? Skyscape? Whatever. 6D +70-300L note the tiny helicopter dwarfed by the clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool detail with the chopper up in the corner!


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 17, 2013)

Still playing around with moonlight shots. Taken on 5dII, 85/1.8 @f2. ISO 160


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> On the way to work this morning, I saw sky is filled with colors. Since I didn't have any camera with me, I took this photo with my Samsung Galaxy S4 - little PP through LR4.
> 
> Not the best, but the best landscape taken with smart phone for me ;D


Darned good for a smatphone


----------



## cid (Nov 21, 2013)

some shots from grand teton, I hope you like them 

on 500px






on 500px


----------



## petach (Nov 21, 2013)

cid said:


> some shots from grand teton, I hope you like them
> 
> on 500px
> 
> ...



beautifully crafted shoits. Crisp, sharp, clear. Lovely


----------



## cid (Nov 21, 2013)

petach said:


> beautifully crafted shoits. Crisp, sharp, clear. Lovely


thank you


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 22, 2013)

Moonrise over Holme Moor, England


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2013)

Lovely picture Sporgon.


----------



## rpt (Nov 22, 2013)

Click said:


> Lovely picture Sporgon.


Lovely! Like a sunset with stars!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 22, 2013)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely picture Sporgon.
> ...



+1


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Thanks Click, rpt and serendipity ! Appreciated. 

This is my fifth attempt at trying to get a moon light picture worth looking at. I have never taken photos at night before with natural light and have had two surprises: one, I can't believe how fast the stars move, and secondly how bright the moon is when full. At ISO 160 it requires an EV of about 13 to avoid blow out. Rpt, you're quite right, it is difficult to make a moon light scene not just look like an underexposed sunset !


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 23, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Moonrise over Holme Moor, England


Beautiful ... all the colors complement each other and the scenery so well.


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Your pic has inspired me. The next time we go out to a less light polluted area I am going to try that!


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Moonrise over Holme Moor, England
> ...



Thanks Rienzphotoz ! This is basically as the camera captured the scene with a white balance of 4100K. A little tweaking of levels and curves but nothing else.

However as rpt says, it looks like a sunset with stars, so I have made a few alterations including colour balance and cutting the moon back in to give a more 'moonlight' feel than the original file had. 

I'd be interested to know which you prefer.

Also attached a 28mm portrait shot with the same treatment.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 23, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


I just noticed that in my earlier comment I forgot to add the word "balanced" at the end of the sentence ... since you ask, I prefer the first one ... as I said earlier, the colors complement each other and the scenery is well balanced ... the second one (although nice) does not have the same color balance ... I'm no professional but to my eyes the first one looks AWESOME!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 23, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Moonrise over Holme Moor, England


Beautiful!


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 23, 2013)

@ Rienzphotoz, thanks for your comments. The first one is very much as the camera recorded the scene, and indeed it looked like that to the eye. Often here, when the full moon just breaks the horizon, it is really quite red. 

When I look at the moonlight scenes painted by some of the old great masters, they often give an almost turquoise tint to the scene. 

Anyway I'm pleased you prefer the one which is more true to how it looked. 

@Don; thanks, I guess you preferred the original too !


----------



## rpt (Nov 24, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> When I look at the moonlight scenes painted by some of the old great masters, they often give an almost turquoise tint to the scene.


May be you could try split toning highlights to blue to give it a bluish haze and cut the yellow. You probably already did that


----------



## charlesbanke (Nov 25, 2013)

Chicago Skyline after sunset

60D 16mm f/11 two shots stitched in Photoshop


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2013)

charlesbanke said:


> Chicago Skyline after sunset
> 
> 60D 16mm f/11 two shots stitched in Photoshop



Lovely. Well done Charles.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 25, 2013)

charlesbanke said:


> Chicago Skyline after sunset
> 
> 60D 16mm f/11 two shots stitched in Photoshop


Very nice capture, one I would have liked to see in full resolution.


----------



## charlesbanke (Nov 25, 2013)

Click said:


> Lovely. Well done Charles.


Thank you, I look forward to reshooting it in the winter.



Eldar said:


> Very nice capture, one I would have liked to see in full resolution.



Yes, much better at full resolution, I have it printed 20x60 in and it makes it much more pleasing to look at.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 28, 2013)

@charlesbanke: very nice!
Crispy, colors- and I'm sure it looks good printed!!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 29, 2013)

Click said:


> charlesbanke said:
> 
> 
> > Chicago Skyline after sunset
> ...


+1


----------



## lion rock (Dec 3, 2013)

Am in Vietnam for a week, leaving tomorrow. Just finished a tracking of the hillside country. A couple to share.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 3, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Am in Vietnam for a week, leaving tomorrow. Just finished a tracking of the hillside country. A couple to share.


What a coincidence, there is place near my place of birth, in India, which looks exactly like those 2 images ... its a place called Castle Rock and your name ID is Lion Rock ... interesting coincidence.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 3, 2013)

Terrace plantation is fairly common especially in mountainous regions. There are locations in China with terrace farming too.
I have a Castle Rock area near where I live in virginia, and in Hong Kong, too.
All I can say is the world is not as big as we like to believe, and I have lots of stories about coincidences that I think is way too spooky.
I hope the photos bring back some good memories of where you grow up.
-r


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Dec 10, 2013)

Swedish sunset in March this year. It was a fantastic evening!
Handheld in body HDR of the Canon EOS 5D Mark III at 24mm f/18 1/200 ISO 2000, with the 24-105 f/4L IS



Overwhelming Beauty by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 10, 2013)

Dejjvid Photography said:


> Swedish sunset in March this year. It was a fantastic evening!
> Handheld in body HDR of the Canon EOS 5D Mark III at 24mm f/18 1/200 ISO 2000, with the 24-105 f/4L IS
> 
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT! ... the in camera HDR of Canon 5D MK III is the best of any camera I've used, be it Nikon or Sony.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2013)

Dejjvid Photography said:


> Swedish sunset in March this year. It was a fantastic evening!
> Handheld in body HDR of the Canon EOS 5D Mark III at 24mm f/18 1/200 ISO 2000, with the 24-105 f/4L IS



Awesome. Well done.


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. Here comes another one from the 5D III with a variable ND-filter!



Ashen Fields of Gloom by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Here is my photos.
Thanks
Surapon


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 10, 2013)

Click said:


> Dejjvid Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Swedish sunset in March this year. It was a fantastic evening!
> ...



+1


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 10, 2013)

surapon said:


> Here is my photos.
> Thanks
> Surapon



lovely...well done, sir.


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my photos.
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. serendipidy.
You make my day, to day.
Surapon


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Dec 11, 2013)

It was a beautiful evening!



Giant Mirror by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2013)

Lovely shot Dejjvid.


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks man, I appreciate it!

Here comes a shot from October, dark skies behind sunlit foreground.



Contrasting by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 11, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dejjvid Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Swedish sunset in March this year. It was a fantastic evening!
> ...


Agreed, surprisingly good! I like this one too! Beautiful color...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 11, 2013)

Dejjvid Photography said:


> It was a beautiful evening!


Indeed! and so is the image you captured. Well done!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 11, 2013)

surapon said:


> Here is my photos.
> Thanks
> Surapon


Dear Surapon ... *EXCELLENT* images ... just an observation, to me all the 4 images look a little slanted to the right.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 11, 2013)

One of my few "in camera" HDR images with my 5D MkIII I like it!
17-40mmL
20mm
f//11
1/400th
ISO 400


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice Ken. How many exposures did you use for this shot?

I like it too. 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 11, 2013)

Click said:


> Very nice Ken. How many exposures did you use for this shot?
> 
> I like it too. 8)



Thank you! I used 3 exposures Click. I can't remember for sure if I went 1/3 per exposure or 2/3rds... but I think it was 2/3rds... I just recently started exploring the "in camera" hdr effect. It's a bit limiting but works rather nicely in most instances so far... I don't think it's as good as taking the images to an editor and applying 3-5 exposures but it's pretty impressive for "in camera" I think...


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks Ken.

It's a very nice Built-In feature in the 5DMk III


----------



## surapon (Dec 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my photos.
> ...



WOW, THANKSSSS, dear Rienzphotoz, my friend---You have a sharp eyes---Yes, Yes, Yes, My eyes and my eyeglass must be carefully adjust from now on. And I will be carefuly during cut and Crop at Post Processing. Yes, The more I look of my Photos, Not only this set-----Yes, You are right----THANKSSSSS.
Surapon


----------



## infared (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's one.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 12, 2013)

surapon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Dear Surapon, I saw a pink car out of my office window, and immediately thought of our discussion about pink cars & Elvis ... so I posted an image of that car here http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,17691.60.html
this one is just fort you sir. ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 12, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> One of my few "in camera" HDR images with my 5D MkIII I like it!
> 17-40mmL
> 20mm
> f//11
> ...


AWESOME! ... I still cannot understand why cameras (from other manufacturers) are not able to produce the same kind if HDR images that 5D MK III in-camera-HDR can produce. They look so natural, without the usual HDR look. That is not to take away anything your superb skills, Ken. Very nice image and great skill on your part.


----------



## surapon (Dec 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Thankssss, Dear Rienz.
I will go to the link right now. Yes Only my dream car that I want to have = Corvette Stringray 1950 ( ?), That Before I die.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## rpt (Dec 12, 2013)

infared said:


> Here's one.


Hey! Long time! So I guess this is at your favorite playground 

If you get LR5 you could straighten those angular verticals. It cuts off some of the picture but I like the results if my picture has room on the side.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's my most frightening landscape photo. I hiked several miles in the dark only to end up surrounded by a bunch of alligators in the peak of mating season. I sat there in the dark listening to their grunts all around me seemingly feet away until the sun finally came up with this amazing sunrise. Fortunately the gators seemed far more interested in each other than me that morning.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2013)

Awesome. Beautiful sunrise. 8) Well done.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 12, 2013)

Click said:


> Awesome. Beautiful sunrise. 8) Well done.


Thank again for the nice comment and here's one of my reptilian buddies from that morning and are a couple more sunrise shots:


----------



## rpt (Dec 12, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Here's my most frightening landscape photo. I hiked several miles in the dark only to end up surrounded by a bunch of alligators in the peak of mating season. I sat there in the dark listening to their grunts all around me seemingly feet away until the sun finally came up with this amazing sunrise. Fortunately the gators seemed far more interested in each other than me that morning.


Lovely pictures! Including the creepy gator


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 12, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. Beautiful sunrise. 8) Well done.
> ...



Hey Mack, what county you in? I'm over in Lake County...


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 12, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Here's my most frightening landscape photo. I hiked several miles in the dark only to end up surrounded by a bunch of alligators in the peak of mating season. I sat there in the dark listening to their grunts all around me seemingly feet away until the sun finally came up with this amazing sunrise. Fortunately the gators seemed far more interested in each other than me that morning.


Excellent Sunrise!


----------



## cid (Dec 16, 2013)

one shot of my home town - Bratislava, from this sunday.
I used 5 stop ND filter on 24-70mkII and 30s exposition
on 500px


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2013)

cid said:


> one shot of my home town - Bratislava, from this sunday.
> I used 5 stop ND filter on 24-70mkII and 30s exposition



Lovely. Nicely done cid.


----------



## cid (Dec 16, 2013)

Click said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > one shot of my home town - Bratislava, from this sunday.
> ...


thank you


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 16, 2013)

Sunrise on the beach at Aldeburgh, East coast of England. The massive shingle beach has protected the settlement over the ages.

Shot with the 5D mkII and 50mm f1.4 @f11. A five frame stitch tripod mounted @ 1/20 ISO 100 with mirror lock up, timer etc.

Each frame is the same single exposure. 

It's still a working image - haven't finished it yet.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Dec 16, 2013)

A recent pair of shota from Kimmeridge in Dorset, UK:












Durdle Door:


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> A recent pair of shota from Kimmeridge in Dorset, UK:
> 
> Durdle Door:



Awesome. I especially like the last one. Well done Sir.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Dec 17, 2013)

surapon said:


> Here is my photos.
> Thanks
> Surapon



The capital one must have been during the shutdown. It certainly expressed how I felt about congress not doing their jobs....


----------



## Eldar (Dec 17, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Sunrise on the beach at Aldeburgh, East coast of England. The massive shingle beach has protected the settlement over the ages.
> 
> Shot with the 5D mkII and 50mm f1.4 @f11. A five frame stitch tripod mounted @ 1/20 ISO 100 with mirror lock up, timer etc.
> 
> ...


I like this and look forward to the finished version


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 17, 2013)

Click said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > A recent pair of shota from Kimmeridge in Dorset, UK:
> ...


+1


----------



## shutterwideshut (Dec 17, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> A recent pair of shota from Kimmeridge in Dorset, UK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely shots !


----------



## Eneade (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't usually do landscapes but here is an attempt : 




shift par Eneade, sur Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2013)

Eneade said:


> I don't usually do landscapes but here is an attempt :



Well done Eneade. I really like this shot.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 19, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise on the beach at Aldeburgh, East coast of England. The massive shingle beach has protected the settlement over the ages.
> ...



Many thanks for taking the time to comment. I'm hoping that it is an image I am going to end up being very pleased with, but I suspect I'm going to have the whole image lighter with much more delicate colours rather than being a little harsh in the foreground.


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Dec 19, 2013)

A small island in the middle of an archipelago.
Canon EOS 5D Mark III + 24-105 f/4L IS




A Premium Life by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 19, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > A recent pair of shota from Kimmeridge in Dorset, UK:
> ...


I really must get back down to the jurassic coast, I haven't visited since I left Bournemouth about 13 years ago. Shots like this always serve as a reminder.


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 20, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > GMCPhotographics said:
> ...


+1 great shoots


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks guys, your comments are appreciated!


----------



## cid (Dec 21, 2013)

Right now I'm learning new post processing techniques and tools, any comments are welcome.
on the walk


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 21, 2013)

A few from yesterday. 



Makapu'u beach lookout, Oahu, Hawaii by EricJ777, on Flickr



Makapu'u beach lookout, Oahu, Hawaii by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Dec 25, 2013)

Polar Express, Ice Storm 2013 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2013)

Very nice shot ions. Well done.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 27, 2013)

Here in Norway weather really sucks at the moment, so we are stuck indoors to go through this year´s captures. This one is from the valley of Aurland, a spectacular 12 mile hike here in Norway. To get a feel of scale, look at the small farm on the right. This is in the middle of the hike, which is pretty much in the middle of nowhere. Who could have even considered settling in this place .... But beautiful it is. This image in a 1mx1.5m acrylic enlargement is hanging over my desk at work.
5DIII, 24-70 f2.8L II


----------



## Mick (Dec 28, 2013)

No photoshop all in camera.


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2013)

Nicely done Mick. 8)


----------



## Narcolepsy (Dec 28, 2013)

A slight cliche, as this is one of the most visited tourist sites in Ireland. It was beautiful on Christmas morning, though....


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Dec 28, 2013)

Mick said:


> No photoshop all in camera.



It's a lovely shot...but I don't understand what you mean by your comment, no photoshop, all in camera?
Are you saying that your camera faithfully recorded exactly what your eye saw? Or are you saying that your camera's limited colour and contrast interpretation and lower dynamic range are a more truthful representation of the scene then your eye was?


----------



## cid (Dec 29, 2013)

one shot from Grand Teton, 24-70mkII @70mm

I intentionaly chosed this "rough" post processing, I kinda feel it's adding to the emotion of the shot. I hope you like it and also any advices are welcome.

link


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 29, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Mick said:
> 
> 
> > No photoshop all in camera.
> ...



If I may comment... a camera does not have to faithfully reproduce, as long as the camera (with its limitations) produces images that the photographer is pleased with  it's a matter of personal preference I know.

I make it a personal challenge to get my photo's natural looking but as vivid as possible with the picture style set to neutral, accomplished by getting the exposure right, proper white balance and good natural light etc..

Here's a shot taken with my Sony NEX-6.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 29, 2013)

And this is a quick 'auto color' in photoshop. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> And this is a quick 'auto color' in photoshop. Which do you prefer?



I prefer your first version.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 29, 2013)

Delft, the Netherlands. Canon 5D Mark II + Sigma 35mm f/1.4 @ 1/30 sec, f/1.4, iso 2500, MF, handheld.


----------



## lordcrumb (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's two from New Zealand.....









and one in Australia.....


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2013)

lordcrumb said:


> Here's two from New Zealand.....



Love the first one with the shower. Nicely done.


----------



## lordcrumb (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks it was quite a downpour, I love the changeable weather in NZ!


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 30, 2013)

A six frame panoramic of Aldeburgh beach at sunrise a few weeks ago. Shot on 5DII with 50mm f1.4 @ f11, 1/10secs and ISO 100. Each frame is the same manual exposure and there is no bracketing. Just used the full range of the DR, letting highlights go as far as possible in the exposure.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 30, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> A six frame panoramic of Aldeburgh beach at sunrise a few weeks ago. Shot on 5DII with 50mm f1.4 @ f11, 1/10secs and ISO 100. Each frame is the same manual exposure and there is no bracketing. Just used the full range of the DR, letting highlights go as far as possible in the exposure.



That's the way I like to do it too, but I shoot handheld though; f/8 will give plenty of sharpness and is below the Diffraction Limited Aperture (f/10.2 for the 5D Mark II). Was there a reason you were going for such long exposures? I find there's no reason to stick to 'just' 100 iso on this camera body. By the way, did you push the shadows in post or leave them as is? Lovely panorama by the way!!!


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 30, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A six frame panoramic of Aldeburgh beach at sunrise a few weeks ago. Shot on 5DII with 50mm f1.4 @ f11, 1/10secs and ISO 100. Each frame is the same manual exposure and there is no bracketing. Just used the full range of the DR, letting highlights go as far as possible in the exposure.
> ...



Many thanks. The lighting was a challenge but I got it balanced in the end. 

Like yourself I generally try to avoid f11, but in this case I wanted the funny iron post with driftwood tied to it to be right up close in the foreground to give a feeling of depth. With the 50 mil set at about 8 meters the nearest focus is about 3.5 metres at f11 and about 4.5 metres at f8 and I wanted everything in sharp focus and the post was very close. 

I was on my heavy tripod, an old Manfrotto 058, so one tenth of a second is not a worry. As regards ISO I don't want to be over 160 with the mkii, 320 is absolute tops - for this type of shot - for me. The 6D on the other hand is insane !

I do like the freedom of shooting panoramics hand held, but to get the same sharpness as from a tripod I need to use very fast shutter speeds, although having said that stitched panoramics are very forgiving compared with a single frame. 

Hope you're enjoying your new mkiii !


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 30, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Thanks for your explanation, I missed the fact that this much DOF was needed to get the driftwood sharp, you're right. Again I think it's a great panorama, I love the colors too. 

To get exposure right, I set the camera at a desired aperture and 'swipe' the scene, looking for the brightest part that will give the shortest shutter speeds. I then take a test shot so that this part of the frame is slightly overexposed, depending on the situation at hand though. It's then possible to do the rest of the panorama with manual exposure.

To find the correct exposure as fast as possible, recently I've been changing my routine, leaving the camera in aperture priority, then expose for the brightest part of the frame by half pressing the shutter, and then keep it half depressed because that locks the shutter speed. Move to the point where I want to start the panorama and then click away the frames, never releasing the button more than halfway. This is a technique I developed on my most recent vacation because we were traveling and, time to shoot was short. Another reason why I don't usually (read: almost never) carry a tripod.

About the MkIII: thanks! I'm absolutely stoked that I finally bought it but haven't had a chance to use it yet (I bought it the day before yesterday). Maybe in the next couple of days. I adjusted some custom menu settings and played around with the body a bit, taking a few test shots in my house. It definitely feels like a step up from the MkII, especially in the AF area of course but fortunately in many ways it's really just more of the same..


----------



## cid (Jan 1, 2014)

link for better view


----------



## ckwaller (Jan 2, 2014)

Taken on a cloudy New Year's day @ the local waterfront. Long exposure captured the drifting ice booms.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jan 3, 2014)

Glacier National Park.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 3, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> Glacier National Park.



Beautiful image but your horizon is off. It needs rotating about 1 degree anti clockwise.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/big-country.jpg
> ...



Are you sure? This is an issue I run into with some landscape shots as well, the shape of the landscape (in this case it's the strong diagonal line and dark mass of the mountains) may fool the eye into thinking the image is tilted although the camera really is level. The far bank seen on the right is not a real horizon so who says it needs to be level? I usually deal with this kind of situation by tilting the image just so it's visually pleasing but I tend not to correct fully so some of the tension remains.

Edit: perhaps a good trick in this type of image is to make sure the summits of the mountains line up vertically with their reflections.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 3, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelHodges said:
> ...



Yes, unless it was taken at the edge of the world just before everything begins to drop off 

Maybe not as much as 1 degree, more like 0.6. Difficult to be exact on such a low res sample.

I only mention it because it is such a beautiful image. I mean who cares if the horizon is off on a crap photo ? ;D

I've attached a 200% crop of the image with a grid over it.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, Sporgon. This always seems to happen in this area of Glacier. If I adjust the lake/water horizon, the mountains don't look straight, so I leave it like this.

I'm going to go back into Lightroom and mess around. Thanks again.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Beautiful photo indeed! And I learned a little from your discussion with mrsfoto.

1 degree is what I used for this edit.

Nice shot Michael.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's a shot taken on the River Stour just up stream from where the English artist Constable painted many of his most famous paintings.

A four vertical frame panoramic taken on 6D, + 24-70 f4L @ 50 mil and a touch of fill flash on the tree and closest swan. Taken just as the sun went down and a mist was beginning to form over the river and adjacent meadows. Twenty minutes later the whole area was enveloped in fog. 

ISO 1600, 1/80 sec, f11

The horizon was well off but I think I've got it straight now.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Here's a shot taken on the River Stour just up stream from where the English artist Constable painted many of his most famous paintings.
> 
> A four vertical frame panoramic taken on 6D, + 24-70 f4L @ 50 mil and a touch of fill flash on the tree and closest swan. Taken just as the sun went down and a mist was beginning to form over the river and adjacent meadows. Twenty minutes later the whole area was enveloped in fog.
> 
> ...



Nicely done Sporgon...sometimes the horizon can be tricky can't it?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 3, 2014)

The foolproof way to get true horizons when you have a decent reflection is to pull a guide over the image and use that to level.

Particularly in hilly and mountainous regions what we think is level often is not and shorelines are not necessarily straight. But you can't fool a reflection.

Here is a screenshot of the glacier image. As you can see I pulled a guide over the peak and rotated it until the actual peak and its reflection lined up, it took a 2º anti clockwise rotation.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 3, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Sporgon. This always seems to happen in this area of Glacier. If I adjust the lake/water horizon, the mountains don't look straight, so I leave it like this.
> 
> I'm going to go back into Lightroom and mess around. Thanks again.



Are you also correcting for lens distortion (barre in this case)? If there is some distortion, you may correct for one side of the photo, and then the rest tilts. 

I like these discussions, I learn a lot from them as well.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 3, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> The foolproof way to get true horizons when you have a decent reflection is to pull a guide over the image and use that to level.
> 
> Particularly in hilly and mountainous regions what we think is level often is not and shorelines are not necessarily straight. But you can't fool a reflection.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the glacier image. As you can see I pulled a guide over the peak and rotated it until the actual peak and its reflection lined up, it took a 2º anti clockwise rotation.



Thanks for illustrating what I mentioned earlier


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, a picture is worth a thousand words 

I hadn't noticed your postscript but the message is true, you can't fool a reflection, unless you are a vampire!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Here's a shot taken on the River Stour just up stream from where the English artist Constable painted many of his most famous paintings.
> 
> A four vertical frame panoramic taken on 6D, + 24-70 f4L @ 50 mil and a touch of fill flash on the tree and closest swan. Taken just as the sun went down and a mist was beginning to form over the river and adjacent meadows. Twenty minutes later the whole area was enveloped in fog.
> 
> ...



Beautiful shot! But according to the reflection method, you're off by 0.8 degrees (you need to tilt it anticlockwise by 0.8 degrees). Grid view before correction, and the corrected image below:


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 3, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Nicely done Sporgon...sometimes the horizon can be tricky can't it?



Thanks Northstar. Yes it can, in fact I have an alarming inability to hold the camera level. I think it's probably because I tend to look through the camera with my head tilted to one side. I normally have to rotate my images anti clockwise, and it's surprising just how much image area you loose if you have to rotate even 1 degree.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done Sporgon...sometimes the horizon can be tricky can't it?
> ...



I found having a grid in the viewfinder helps, but then you may still be approximating wrongly. My 7D and 5D3 have the grid enabled, My 5D2 has a precision matte focusing screen, which comes without a grid unfortunately. For that camera I try to use the AF points as a level, but still I can get extremely tilted pictures too at times. 1 degree is in fact quite a lot already and yes you loose a lot of image real estate.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 3, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a shot taken on the River Stour just up stream from where the English artist Constable painted many of his most famous paintings.
> ...



Thanks MRS, yes you're right. The meadows on the left hand side do fall away from the river in reality which can make it look off when it is in fact correct. I'll change the original.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Glad to be of help. I need to look into fill-flash more often, as it's obvious what it can do...


----------



## TexasBadger (Jan 3, 2014)

Moab Utah. Canon 5D. 5 stitched images with PS6.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done Sporgon...sometimes the horizon can be tricky can't it?
> ...



+1
I almost never have a level horizon. Usually always off about 1 degree (usually must rotate counterclockwise to correct). I have pondered this and some thoughts:
1) my head or eyes or brain is tilted
2) I rotate the camera slightly when I press the shutter
3) maybe the sensor is rotated slightly in relation to the viewfinder
4) you just can't consistently be perfect


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 3, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> +1
> I almost never have a level horizon. Usually always off about 1 degree (usually must rotate counterclockwise to correct). I have pondered this and some thoughts:
> 1) my head or eyes or brain is tilted
> 2) I rotate the camera slightly when I press the shutter
> ...



It cannot possibly be number 4. And it therefore cannot be 1 or 2 either. 

This means the reason must be number 3. ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...



What perfect logic. ;D


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2014)

TexasBadger said:


> Moab Utah. Canon 5D. 5 stitched images with PS6.




Beautiful shot TexasBadger. 8)


----------



## TexasBadger (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Northstar (Jan 3, 2014)

TexasBadger said:


> Moab Utah. Canon 5D. 5 stitched images with PS6.



I'm curious...why does the right side of the image look darker than the left? 

I haven't done any stitching photography, so I'm just guessing that the light changed while shooting? (I see clouds)


----------



## Northstar (Jan 4, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...



I also end up with a lot of images that need leveling....luckily, it's easy to fix.


----------



## rpt (Jan 4, 2014)

Northstar said:


> TexasBadger said:
> 
> 
> > Moab Utah. Canon 5D. 5 stitched images with PS6.
> ...


It is probably because it is backlit. Look at the shadows of the bushes on the right. Does it need WB correction?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 4, 2014)

It is a problem with very wide field of view stitches, the sun ends up casting light from so many diverse angles. It was probably made more obvious with a polarizing filter. There is also a DR issue on the right side, as well as a WB and exposure one. Ultra wide angle landscapes in mid day sun are a technical nightmare.

Here is a quick rework in LR and PS, simple grad filter to adjust exposure and WB and a simple dodge to the center sky.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2014)

Nicely done privatebydesign. Good job, looks great.


----------



## Havs (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's a shot from 9/18/13, taken at Wind Point beach in Racine WI, looking south. No manipulation other than lens correction applied in camera Raw CS6. Shot was on 6D, 17-40L at 30sec f16 Av on a Manfrotto 3021B. 1st night with the 17-40 lens, the water in Lake Michigan was warm enough to wade in. Light lasted about 10 minutes!


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice shot Havs.

...Welcome to CR


----------



## Cory (Jan 4, 2014)

Quick shot from today:


----------



## mwh1964 (Jan 4, 2014)

5D3 + 35 f2 IS


----------



## mwh1964 (Jan 4, 2014)

5D3/70-300L @ 95mm/f8/15s - Aperture


----------



## Northstar (Jan 4, 2014)

Havs said:


> Here's a shot from 9/18/13, taken at Wind Point beach in Racine WI, looking south. No manipulation other than lens correction applied in camera Raw CS6. Shot was on 6D, 17-40L at 30sec f16 Av on a Manfrotto 3021B. 1st night with the 17-40 lens, the water in Lake Michigan was warm enough to wade in. Light lasted about 10 minutes!



Havs...this is a nice image, thanks for posting.

See the discussion a few posts earlier on horizon and leveling....the image needs some leveling.

Welcome to CR!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2014)

Click said:


> Nicely done privatebydesign. Good job, looks great.



+1...much improved.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2014)

mwh1964 said:


> 5D3/70-300L @ 95mm/f8/15s - Aperture



Nice view from NYC. Well done.


----------



## slclick (Jan 4, 2014)

Red Rock Canyon, Nevada


----------



## cayenne (Jan 6, 2014)

slclick said:


> Red Rock Canyon, Nevada



Very nice!! I like this one!!

C


----------



## cid (Jan 7, 2014)

cayenne said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Red Rock Canyon, Nevada
> ...


+1


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2014)

cid said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



+2 Nicely done.


----------



## LOALTD (Jan 8, 2014)

Who says you can't do landscape with a 70-200? (Mt Rainier)


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2014)

LOALTD said:


> Who says you can't do landscape with a 70-200? (Mt Rainier)



Lovely. Beautiful light.


----------



## climber (Jan 8, 2014)

Julian Alps


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 8, 2014)

climber said:


> Julian Alps



Impressive panorama!!!


----------



## Aswah (Jan 8, 2014)

mountains above Silverton

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aswah/7467033776/#


----------



## Eldar (Jan 8, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Julian Alps
> ...


+1 Welcome to CR, keep posting


----------



## jeanluc (Jan 8, 2014)

First pic posted.............from the South Coast of Iceland..............


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 8, 2014)

Aswah said:


> mountains above Silverton
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aswah/7467033776/#



cool


----------



## jeanluc (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's another couple...........


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2014)

jeanluc said:


> First pic posted.............from the South Coast of Iceland..............



I love the light in your picture, it's beautiful.




jeanluc said:


> Here's another couple...........



Great shots. Keep posting Jeanluc.


----------



## jeanluc (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok..............all these are 5D3 with 24-105L or 16-35L............just got a 24-70L II........have to see if it makes a difference for me. Pretty happy with the 24-105, so we'll see............


----------



## Eldar (Jan 8, 2014)

All four images are very nice I particularly liked the second one. It is quite clear that you are doing fine with the 16-35 and 24-105. Keep posting!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 9, 2014)

Click said:


> jeanluc said:
> 
> 
> > First pic posted.............from the South Coast of Iceland..............
> ...



+1...gorgeous!


----------



## cayenne (Jan 9, 2014)

jeanluc said:


> Ok..............all these are 5D3 with 24-105L or 16-35L............just got a 24-70L II........have to see if it makes a difference for me. Pretty happy with the 24-105, so we'll see............



Nice..what were your exposure times? Settings?


----------



## jeanluc (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks.........can't remember specifics off the top of my head, but if there is any shot/s you're wondering details about, I can sure check!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

jeanluc said:


> Thanks.........can't remember specifics off the top of my head, but if there is any shot/s you're wondering details about, I can sure check!


Gawd, I love this one JeanLuc! Way cool! Pun intended! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

Eldar said:


> All four images are very nice I particularly liked the second one. It is quite clear that you are doing fine with the 16-35 and 24-105. Keep posting!


+1 Yes! Keep posting! Very nicely done!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

climber said:


> Julian Alps


Wow!


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2014)

climber said:


> Julian Alps



Awesome. Nicely done.


----------



## weko (Jan 10, 2014)

jeanluc said:


> Ok..............all these are 5D3 with 24-105L or 16-35L............just got a 24-70L II........have to see if it makes a difference for me. Pretty happy with the 24-105, so we'll see............



All nicely done! I particularly liked the second one too!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 11, 2014)

"Sunrise Sailing Village"
Key West, FL


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 11, 2014)

Hay making time. Late afternoon, Nutfield, Victoria.
5D3 with 40mm pancake.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 12, 2014)

Moonrise over hay.
5D3 with Zeiss 15mm


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 12, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Moonrise over hay.
> 5D3 with Zeiss 15mm



This reminds me of the trip I made in Scotland. 

View of Dunnottar Castle, about 3 kilometres (1.9 mi) south of Stonehaven (400D + Tamron 17-50 f/2.8, 4-shot panorama handheld):


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 12, 2014)

Hay 

400D + Tamron 17-50 f/2.8


----------



## rpt (Jan 13, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> "Sunrise Sailing Village"
> Key West, FL


Lovely shot!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 13, 2014)

rpt said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > "Sunrise Sailing Village"
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 15, 2014)

A field of Kangaroo Grass glows in the late afternoon summer sun.
5D3 with Zeiss 15mm


----------



## climber (Jan 15, 2014)

Mirror of Dreams (few years old photo)


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2014)

climber said:


> Mirror of Dreams (few years old photo)



Awesome. Simply beautiful. Well done climber.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 15, 2014)

climber said:


> Mirror of Dreams (few years old photo)


Wow, very nice. Wish I was there


----------



## climber (Jan 15, 2014)

And another from our mountains (this one is fresh)


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 15, 2014)

climber said:


> Mirror of Dreams (few years old photo)



Lovely picture. I'd be interested to know where this was taken; never seen so many arêtes in one shot !


----------



## climber (Jan 15, 2014)

Sporgon said:



> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Mirror of Dreams (few years old photo)
> ...



It's from Pakistan. This one was taken from the Trango Tower base camp. Trango tower is up on the left side of the picture (not seen). The valley in the distance is Baltoro glacier.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 15, 2014)

climber said:


> Mirror of Dreams (few years old photo)



Great capture. Love the high-def look.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 15, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> "Sunrise Sailing Village"
> Key West, FL



Beautiful colors . Nicely done Krob78


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 15, 2014)

climber said:


> Julian Alps



AWESOME...thanks for sharing


----------



## balaji (Jan 15, 2014)

jeanluc said:


> Here's another couple...........



Very nice pictures.

Is it Grass or Moss, when (time of the year/Season) was this picture taken in Iceland?

Thanks
Balaji


----------



## arjay (Jan 16, 2014)

One from yesterday.


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2014)

arjay said:


> One from yesterday.




Very nice. Well done arjay.


----------



## rpt (Jan 16, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Mirror of Dreams (few years old photo)
> ...


Excellent take!


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Jan 16, 2014)

A bright night sky



Night sky illuminated by the moon by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Northstar (Jan 16, 2014)

arjay said:


> One from yesterday.



Cool shot! It would be interesting to see the same shot after a hard rain.

What part if the country is this? AZ?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 16, 2014)

dilbert said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Bean said:
> ...



Well, it's the whole landscape that was of interest for this panorama. You're right it isn't exactly 'a picture of the castle' :


----------



## anbjerknes (Jan 16, 2014)

Thought I would add a couple of images. Both are taken on the western coast of Norway. 





Taken from a small hill at the island Runde. Looking down at Goksøyr. The lights in the background are from Ålesund. Runde has some of the best known bird-mountains in Norway, but I went there looking for the northern light. (That did not show up).






This is from Alnes, not far from Ålesund. Alnes is a little village with a lighthouse out on the small island Godøya, a beautiful place with some small mountains, stunning views and a lot of weather.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 16, 2014)

anbjerknes said:


> Thought I would add a couple of images. Both are taken on the western coast of Norway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to CR. I really liked the first one. My father's part of the family comes from this area, so I have been standing more or less on that very spot


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2014)

anbjerknes said:


> Thought I would add a couple of images. Both are taken on the western coast of Norway.
> 
> Taken from a small hill at the island Runde. Looking down at Goksøyr. The lights in the background are from Ålesund. Runde has some of the best known bird-mountains in Norway, but I went there looking for the northern light. (That did not show up).
> 
> This is from Alnes, not far from Ålesund. Alnes is a little village with a lighthouse out on the small island Godøya, a beautiful place with some small mountains, stunning views and a lot of weather.



Great shots. I especially like the first one. Welcome to CR


----------



## anbjerknes (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you Click and Eldar. I like the first one the most as well, it really is a beautiful place, but it's more common to be out there with a camera in spring and summer, to see the birds.


----------



## arjay (Jan 16, 2014)

Northstar said:


> arjay said:
> 
> 
> > One from yesterday.
> ...



Anza-Borrego Desert State Park, Southern California


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

Eldar said:


> anbjerknes said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would add a couple of images. Both are taken on the western coast of Norway.
> ...


+1 ... the lights in the tents make the image very beautiful.


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 18, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > anbjerknes said:
> ...


Great image! Very, very nice!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 18, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > "Sunrise Sailing Village"
> ...


Thank you Dylan!


----------



## troy19 (Jan 18, 2014)

Eldar said:


> anbjerknes said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would add a couple of images. Both are taken on the western coast of Norway.
> ...



Many years ago I was on island Runde. I had my EOS 100 film cam with me, so you may guess how long it was ago. I went to Norway with my photo buddy mainly for bird photographie, which was a big challenge with the slow AF of the EOS 100. Keepers were rare, but taking photos was fun nevertheless. Such a nice place to shoot puffins. Unfortunately I didn't manage to get back there so far.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jeanluc (Jan 18, 2014)

Waterfalls............


----------



## jeanluc (Jan 18, 2014)

Shoreline.............


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2014)

jeanluc said:


> Waterfalls............





jeanluc said:


> Shoreline.............




Beautiful shots Jean Luc,

I especially like the first waterfall and the shoreline. Good work.


----------



## Deva (Jan 19, 2014)

Brantor Church, in Dartmoor. 360 panorama using 8-15mm Fisheye at 12mm, then stitched together with Hugin.


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2014)

I look at the larger version, it's beautiful. Great shot Deva.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 19, 2014)

arjay said:


> One from yesterday.



Nice! Is this out near Split Mountain?


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jan 19, 2014)

Last Tuesday morning on the Curragh, Kildare, Ireland


----------



## Skulker (Jan 19, 2014)

The dog dragged us to the beach today, Saunton Sands in Devon, UK if you're wondering.

The light was quite unusual.


----------



## Deva (Jan 20, 2014)

Click said:


> I look at the larger version, it's beautiful. Great shot Deva.



Many thanks! Twenty minutes earlier I thought it was going to be a wash-out when it began to rain, but the rain cleared the air (and drove the Nikon photographer away), and left the scene you see above. It pays to be persistent (and wet!).


----------



## pedro (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's one from yesterday evening. The brightly lit parts on the lower left side refer to skislope maintenance.




Z96A9716bKleinFinalCrop by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## ElmerFudd (Jan 20, 2014)

Here are some from Slovenia. First some from autumn 2013:


----------



## ElmerFudd (Jan 20, 2014)

And some from winter 2012/2013, still no snow this year .


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 20, 2014)

ElmerFudd said:


> And some from winter 2012/2013, still no snow this year .



Ah, Lake Bled, one of my favorite landscape locations...I know the steep climb needed for that first shot. I've done it several times and my legs and lungs didn't thank me. I tried it at autum and the scene didn't realy appeal to me, but I like the snow in the foreground on your image, very nice.


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2014)

ElmerFudd said:


> Here are some from Slovenia. First some from autumn 2013:





ElmerFudd said:


> And some from winter 2012/2013, still no snow this year .



Awesome shots ElmerFudd....And welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2014)

pedro said:


> Here's one from yesterday evening. The brightly lit parts on the lower left side refer to skislope maintenance.



Lovely shot Pedro. Beautiful sky. Well done Sir.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 20, 2014)

ElmerFudd said:


> Here are some from Slovenia. First some from autumn 2013:


MAGNIFICENT! ... Welcome to CR ... those are some awesome images ... wish I could live there ... where I live right now, we don't have a blade of grass, its always hot with dust storms and the landscape is unappealing flat light brown colored flat lands.


----------



## telemaq76 (Jan 20, 2014)

hello, here is a picture of famous yosemite valley view taken last september




yosemite par telemaq76, sur Flickr


and a sunset at cape flattery




filtrepx par telemaq76, sur Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2014)

telemaq76 said:


> hello, here is a picture of famous yosemite valley view taken last september
> 
> and a sunset at cape flattery



Awesome. 8) Beautiful shots telemaq76. Nicely done.


----------



## akphotograph (Jan 20, 2014)

This image has paid for all my photo gear.


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2014)

akphotograph said:


> This image has paid for all my photo gear.



Breathtaking. Excellent shot... and Welcome to CR


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 20, 2014)

Not sure if this really qualified as a 'landscape'. Can you shoot landscapes at f1.8 ? Perhaps if there is a lot of mist about.

85mm f1.8 @1.8


----------



## niteclicks (Jan 20, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Not sure if this really qualified as a 'landscape'. Can you shoot landscapes at f1.8 ? Perhaps if there is a lot of mist about.
> 
> 85mm f1.8 @1.8



or an artist. Very nice.


----------



## ray5 (Jan 20, 2014)

telemaq76 said:


> hello, here is a picture of famous yosemite valley view taken last september
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would die happy if I take a picture like this! What a joy just to look at it! I have never been to Yosemite but hope to sometime before I die. Where in the park was this taken?


----------



## meleader (Jan 20, 2014)

Engineer mountain, north of Durango, CO.
Shot with Canon 5DMKII and 24-70 2.8L


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2014)

meleader said:


> Engineer mountain, north of Durango, CO.
> Shot with Canon 5DMKII and 24-70 2.8L



Another great shot... Welcome to CR


----------



## kyklop (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is an old picture, framed on an early september morning 1967, shot with Kodachrome II and my brand new Pentax Spotmatic with a Takumar 50mm 1.4 lens. 
The horses are grazing at the Bygdøy Royal Estate, Oslo.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2014)

kyklop said:


> Here is an old picture, framed on an early september morning 1967, shot with Kodachrome II and my brand new Pentax Spotmatic with a Takumar 50mm 1.4 lens.
> The horses are grazing at the Bygdøy Royal Estate, Oslo.




Very nice shot kyklop. Welcome also to CR.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 21, 2014)

Skulker said:


> The dog dragged us to the beach today, Saunton Sands in Devon, UK if you're wondering.
> 
> The light was quite unusual.



Nice images...i especially like number 1.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 21, 2014)

meleader said:


> Engineer mountain, north of Durango, CO.
> Shot with Canon 5DMKII and 24-70 2.8L


Beautiful! ... Welcome to CR .... a very strange name for a mountain.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 21, 2014)

akphotograph said:


> This image has paid for all my photo gear.


Magnificent! No wonder it paid for all your photo gear! Great job, Congratulations and Welcome to CR.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 21, 2014)

kyklop said:


> Here is an old picture, framed on an early september morning 1967, shot with Kodachrome II and my brand new Pentax Spotmatic with a Takumar 50mm 1.4 lens.
> The horses are grazing at the Bygdøy Royal Estate, Oslo.


WOW! that image is as old as I am ... incredible! Awesome image! ... Welcome to CR.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 21, 2014)

kyklop said:


> Here is an old picture, framed on an early september morning 1967, shot with Kodachrome II and my brand new Pentax Spotmatic with a Takumar 50mm 1.4 lens.
> The horses are grazing at the Bygdøy Royal Estate, Oslo.



Beautiful shot 

I have been there many times, although I was not born when you took this photo


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 21, 2014)

Shot with the 5Dmkii and 85mm f1.8 @1.8. You can see the steam from the cooling towers at Drax power station rising up to add the the clouds just after sun down, Yorkshire, England.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 21, 2014)

niteclicks said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this really qualified as a 'landscape'. Can you shoot landscapes at f1.8 ? Perhaps if there is a lot of mist about.
> ...



Thanks niteclicks, that's a nice compliment !


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 21, 2014)

kyklop said:


> Here is an old picture, framed on an early september morning 1967, shot with Kodachrome II and my brand new Pentax Spotmatic with a Takumar 50mm 1.4 lens.
> The horses are grazing at the Bygdøy Royal Estate, Oslo.



Great to see a picture from 1967 posted here. What a fine camera the Pentax Spotmatic was with those takumar lenses. My father had one from about '67, that's must be around the year they were introduced. His first pictures with it were of a huge chimney being taken down by the local fire brigade. Started my love affair with Pentax; one that ended in divorce with the K7, or rather the dreadful Samsung chip in it. 

Good exposure on the Kodachrome. I seem to remember you had to get it within a third of a stop.


----------



## timcz (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's one of my fav's - from Japan, titled "A Golden Winter" - taken with a 1ds and a 24-70.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 22, 2014)

timcz said:


> Here's one of my fav's - from Japan, titled "A Golden Winter" - taken with a 1ds and a 24-70.



What a great photo!


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2014)

timcz said:


> Here's one of my fav's - from Japan, titled "A Golden Winter" - taken with a 1ds and a 24-70.



Awesome. I love this picture. Well done.


----------



## rpt (Jan 22, 2014)

Click said:


> timcz said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one of my fav's - from Japan, titled "A Golden Winter" - taken with a 1ds and a 24-70.
> ...


Lovely picture!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 22, 2014)

So many absolutely amazing photos being posted here! Beautiful scenery captured by talented photographers. Keep posting.


----------



## Hendrik (Jan 23, 2014)

Dear CR, 
landscape is not my favourite topic (as you can see on http://www.kfoto.de/), but I like lighthouses.
This is in Valetta/ Malta.
Unfortunately without ND and polarizing filter. Will be better next time.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 24, 2014)

Hendrik said:


> Dear CR,
> landscape is not my favourite topic (as you can see on http://www.kfoto.de/), but I like lighthouses.
> This is in Valetta/ Malta.
> Unfortunately without ND and polarizing filter. Will be better next time.



Beautiful photo...great composition and colors.


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> Hendrik said:
> 
> 
> > Dear CR,
> ...



+1 Very nice shot. Well done Hendrik.


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2014)

dpc said:


> From Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada
> 
> More from Banff




Nicely done dpc. I especially like the second and the last one.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 24, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > From Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada
> ...



+1, a trip to the Canadian Rockies is on my list of places to visit, the last time I was there was 1986 when I was ten, and not yet into photography


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2014)

Great shots dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2014)

Majestic Landscapes 8) Well done.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 25, 2014)

Click said:


> Majestic Landscapes 8) Well done.


Indeed!


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Jan 25, 2014)

www.JordanSternPhotography.com









www.JordanSternPhotography.com


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice scenics, Jordan1


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 25, 2014)

Yellowstone National Park, August 2013. All shot with a 5D3, 24-104 f4.0L, and Hoya HD polarizing filter.


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2014)

Jordansternphotography said:


> www.JordanSternPhotography.com




Beautiful shots Jordan. I especially like the first one.


----------



## jshannon86 (Jan 26, 2014)

Mt. Baker NW Washington


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2014)

jshannon86 said:


> Mt. Baker NW Washington



Very nice first post jshannon86...Welcome to CR


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 26, 2014)

Took this one today with my new 100mm f/2.8 L IS USM Macro (yes it does landscape too)! 

'Farmland in winter', Drenthe province, the Netherlands.


----------



## Mick (Jan 26, 2014)

Few local pics I did over the last year.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 27, 2014)

Mick said:


> Few local pics I did over the last year.



Great shots Mick! love #3 n 4

where were these taken?


----------



## ray5 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mick said:


> Few local pics I did over the last year.



Very nice. Where is the last one taken?


----------



## PLP (Jan 27, 2014)

Much reduced from original images to allow easy download. Canon 7, and EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM HDR panos


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2014)

Mick said:


> Few local pics I did over the last year.



Lovely shots Mick. 8) Welll done.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 27, 2014)

PLP said:


> Much reduced from original images to allow easy download. Canon 7, and EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM HDR panos



Very nice.
Could you post back with your methodology, tools and workflow for how you do HDR panos?

I'd be very interested in hearing....

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 27, 2014)

Snowy landscape, the Netherlands. 5D Mk II + 24-105L, panorama stitched in Ps6 from 4 shots @ 50mm.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 27, 2014)

Take care on these roads...


----------



## PLP (Jan 27, 2014)

Cayenne,

For the Roan Mountain Tn. Shots it was just the right place at the right time. This vista is at the end of a trail on a fenced overlook. I set AEB to -1, 0 ,+1, It was a very dark so I left AV at F4.5 Normally I would stop down to increase DOF. I this case I was hand held.. I used a fence post for support and manually focused. I took 12 landscape shots, 4 groups of 3 to cover nearly 180 degrees. I set up my tripod with Really Right Stuff Ultimate Pano head and took many more shoot. None of them were useable due to change in light and solid dark clouds. So I was stuck with hand held images.

For software I first tried DPP HDR software but did get satisfactory results. I tried PTGui Pro. I did not like how it handled the HDR so I backed up and used Photomatrix Pro 4.2 (64 bit) to merge and tone map the images. If I recall I tweaked the “Photographic” preset. Than I applied the same preset to the remaining groups and went back to PTGui to stitch the pano. 


Camera Model	Canon EOS 7D
Firmware	Firmware Version 1.2.3
Shooting Date/Time	6/12/2012 1:54:17 PM

Shooting Mode	Aperture-Priority AE
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/1250, 1/60, 1/320
Av( Aperture Value )	4.5
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
Exposure Compensation	0
Autoexposure Bracketing	-1, 0, +1
ISO Speed	100
Auto ISO Speed	ON
Lens	EF-S17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM
Focal Length	17.0mm
Image Size	5184x3456
Image Quality	RAW
Flash	Off
FE lock	OFF
White Balance Mode	Auto
AF Mode	Manual focusing
AF area select mode	AF Point expansion
Picture Style	Landscape


Bath NH Covered bridge is 18 shots taken in portrait mode. On a tripod with a Really Right Stuff, Ultimate-Pro Omni-Pivot Package atop a RRS BH 55 Pro ballhead. Workflow would be about the same as above. 

Camera Model	Canon EOS 40D
Firmware	Firmware Version 1.2.1
Shooting Date/Time	10/9/2010 10:26 AM

Shooting Mode	Aperture-Priority AE
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/50, 1/160, 1/500
Av( Aperture Value )	18.0
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
Exposure Compensation	0
Autoexposure Bracketing	-1 2/3, 0, +1 2/3
ISO Speed	400
Auto ISO Speed	ON
Lens	EF-S17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM
Focal Length	35.0mm
Image Size	5184x3456
Image Quality	RAW
Flash	Off
FE lock	OFF
White Balance Mode	Cloudy
AF Mode	Manual focusing
Picture Style	Landscape

PS I know I should take notes of settings and workflow but I just play until it looks right than print. 

Paul


----------



## polarhannes (Feb 10, 2014)

In Bavaria, Germany. - Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 10, 2014)

dpc said:


> Canola fields near Saskatoon, Saskatchewan.



Beautiful series dpc, thanks for sharing


----------



## Northstar (Feb 15, 2014)

polarhannes said:


> In Bavaria, Germany. - Feedback appreciated.



lovely! nice colors


----------



## christianronnel (Feb 16, 2014)

I think these two photographs are my best landscape shot to date. Thanks for viewing.




u n d u l a t i o n by Christian Ronnel, on Flickr




b a d w a t e r by Christian Ronnel, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2014)

christianronnel said:


> I think these two photographs are my best landscape shot to date. Thanks for viewing.



Beautiful shots Christian. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## arjay (Feb 16, 2014)

Autumn in the Eastern Sierras


----------



## Gareththomasjones (Feb 16, 2014)

These are probably my best ones to date.



Geiranger from the summit of Dalsnibba
(60D 17-85mm)




Liathach
(60D 17-85mm)




Stac Pollaidh From Sgúrr an Fhidhleir With Sullivan In the background
Canon Ixus 100is

Thanks for Looking


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 16, 2014)

arjay said:


> Autumn in the Eastern Sierras


Magnificent! ... its a very serene and peaceful scenery, makes you forget the hustle and bustle of our hurried lives.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 17, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> arjay said:
> 
> 
> > Autumn in the Eastern Sierras
> ...



Totally agree with Rienzphotoz!


----------



## ERHP (Feb 17, 2014)

Early morning light on the mountains to the north of Mt Laguna, CA.






5D MK III 24-70 [email protected] 1" : f/20 : ISO 100


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Early morning light on the mountains to the north of Mt Laguna, CA.
> 
> 5D MK III 24-70 [email protected] 1" : f/20 : ISO 100



Beautiful shot. Lovely light. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 17, 2014)

"The Fire Wave" Valley of Fire State Park, NV.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 17, 2014)

christianronnel said:


> I think these two photographs are my best landscape shot to date. Thanks for viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stunning images!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Keith.
Beautiful colours, very interesting paternation to the rock formations. 

Edit,
Should also say many excellent photos everyone thank you.
End edit

Cheers Graham.



KeithBreazeal said:


> "The Fire Wave" Valley of Fire State Park, NV.


----------



## bjd (Feb 18, 2014)

christianronnel said:


> I think these two photographs are my best landscape shot to date. Thanks for viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fabulous. 
I would have been thrilled to have shot them myself!
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> "The Fire Wave" Valley of Fire State Park, NV.




Great shot. 8) I love the colors. Nicely done.


----------



## cearense (Feb 19, 2014)

Anaheim, CA, USA:




IMG_6874-76_HDR.jpg por marcelobrce, no Flickr


----------



## giltaminphotography (Feb 19, 2014)

Canon 6D Sigma 35 art


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Feb 20, 2014)

Stunning light after days of complete gray.




Beautiful Morning by the shore by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Feb 20, 2014)

On outflow a hadn't paid attention to before this shot.




Rough by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christianronnel (Feb 23, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> "The Fire Wave" Valley of Fire State Park, NV.



Nice job. I like your comp of this place. I think this is one of the best images I've seen from VoF.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Feb 24, 2014)

A new favorite of mine I took today


----------



## trstromme (Feb 24, 2014)

A couple of my recent shots.
Misty Forest:




http://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/11869887084/#
Canon EOS 7D, Tokina 12-24 f/[email protected] ISO 100, f/10, 12mm, 15sec, manual focus and exposure, Polarizer, Tripod.

Fairy Playground:




http://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/11853108526/#
Canon EOS 7D, Tokina 12-24 f/[email protected] ISO 100, f/11, 12mm, 13sec, manual focus and exposure, Polarizer, Tripod.

Both shots taken in Årvollåsen, Oslo, Norway. Click through to flickr to read the description..
thanks for viewing.
.trond


----------



## Eldar (Feb 24, 2014)

trstromme said:


> A couple of my recent shots.
> Misty Forest:


Bærre Lækkert


----------



## eml58 (Feb 24, 2014)

Eldar said:


> trstromme said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of my recent shots.
> ...



I think I agree, especially the 2nd Image, very Hobbit like, lovely.


----------



## ereka (Feb 24, 2014)

Just a quick snap with my old Canon 10D whilst out walking one evening. The 10D had been languishing in a cupboard totally unloved and unused for the last nine years, so I decided to take it out for a spin. I'd forgotten just how good each of those 6.3 million pixels is. This is still as good a camera as it ever was, just doesn't produce the file sizes out of the camera needed for stock. The 'golden hour' light was only there for a few minutes and I was in the just right place at just the right time. I could go back but will never get this shot again. In hindsight, I wish I'd taken my 5D MkIII. There again, on a subsequent outing at a different location a few days later I slipped and fell and dropped the 10D in the mud no less than three times within the space of a couple of hours!


----------



## Stig (Feb 26, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > trstromme said:
> ...



ye, i think it sounds agreeable to me as well... though, not that I'm at home in Germanic languages, but to me it also sounds a bit like German "Leckere Bären", which would translate to "delicious bears", sooo... ?


----------



## Eldar (Feb 26, 2014)

Stig said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


he he, It is a dialect expression from a rather absurd Norwegian TV series, with a very broad meaning. Beautiful, great, spot on ... and a few others.


----------



## slclick (Feb 26, 2014)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> A new favorite of mine I took today



Reminds me of Little Cottonwood Canyon


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2014)

trstromme said:


> A couple of my recent shots.
> Misty Forest:
> 
> Canon EOS 7D, Tokina 12-24 f/[email protected] ISO 100, f/11, 12mm, 13sec, manual focus and exposure, Polarizer, Tripod.
> ...




Great shots trstromme. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## Darlip (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2014)

I especially like the last one for the light, colors and shapes. Nicely done Darlip.


----------



## Darlip (Mar 1, 2014)

Click said:


> I especially like the last one for the light, colors and shapes. Nicely done Darlip.



Thanks Click, to bad I wasn't there during the summer, as at midday you will have the sunrays going into the canyon which is spectacular.


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 1, 2014)

The Masai Mara in all its glory


----------



## rcrhee (Mar 1, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> The Masai Mara in all its glory



Nice, I wish I was able to visit the Mara. Here's Amboseli in all its glory. I guess the Kenyan landscape is not super varied :/ 




Masai Giraffe (Kenya, Day 1) ['Splored!] by rcrhee, on Flickr

Here are two of my favorite landscapes:




Alder Lake, Drained ['Splored!] by rcrhee, on Flickr




Punchbowl Falls (color corrected) by rcrhee, on Flickr


----------



## Rui Brito (Mar 1, 2014)

Serra da Estrela, Portugal.
I am the only one here..
The others already left or haven´t arrived yet.
I wonder if I am in good company.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 2, 2014)

Skeleton Coast Namibia


----------



## Eldar (Mar 2, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Skeleton Coast Namibia


Goodness me! No teeth, no claws, not even a piece of fur?? 

Great image though!


----------



## eml58 (Mar 2, 2014)

Eldar said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Skeleton Coast Namibia
> ...



It's true, You won't find many Images of mine in this section, lack the skills.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2014)

rcrhee said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > The Masai Mara in all its glory
> ...



Beautiful series. I especially like the 3rd one. Nicely done


----------



## yorgasor (Mar 2, 2014)

Here's a few of mine:




RocksInFalls by yorgasor, on Flickr




Deadhorse Sunrise by yorgasor, on Flickr




Moonlit Bridge by yorgasor, on Flickr




IMG_5907 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 2, 2014)

Here's my final version of North Landing, a sheltered cove North of Flamborough Head. I'm actually standing in front of the disused lifeboat house, and the boat used to be launched down the steep slope, guided by the monorail into the sea. You can just see the bottom of it is the right of the picture.

It must have been one hell of a sight to see the lifeboat flying down this slipway into a stormy sea. The boat has now been moved to South Landing, probably because with a very low tide, like in this picture, it could not be launched.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Here's my final version of North Landing, a sheltered cove North of Flamborough Head. I'm actually standing in front of the disused lifeboat house, and the boat used to be launched down the steep slope, guided by the monorail into the sea. You can just see the bottom of it is the right of the picture.
> 
> It must have been one hell of a sight to see the lifeboat flying down this slipway into a stormy sea. The boat has now been moved to South Landing, probably because with a very low tide, like in this picture, it could not be launched.



Lovely Image Sporgon, Sunlight on the boats, Mist on the Sea, Beautiful.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Here's my final version of North Landing, a sheltered cove North of Flamborough Head. I'm actually standing in front of the disused lifeboat house, and the boat used to be launched down the steep slope, guided by the monorail into the sea. You can just see the bottom of it is the right of the picture.
> 
> It must have been one hell of a sight to see the lifeboat flying down this slipway into a stormy sea. The boat has now been moved to South Landing, probably because with a very low tide, like in this picture, it could not be launched.



Very nice composition. Great image. Well done Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 3, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Lovely Image Sporgon, Sunlight on the boats, Mist on the Sea, Beautiful.



Edward & Click; many thanks. As often happens with landscapes the beautiful light was fleeting, which is why many of my Panoramics are hand held, as this was. The mist parted for about two minutes, allowing the sun to shine through, then it was dank and dark again.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Rui Brito. 
Definitely in good company! Lol.
Did someone have a scary moment there or just leave in a hurry! Beautiful pic, simple clean nice.

Hi eml58. 
Lack the skills, I don't think so!

Nice pics yorgasor and everyone else.

Cheers Graham.




eml58 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...






Rui Brito said:


> Serra da Estrela, Portugal.
> I am the only one here..
> The others already left or haven´t arrived yet.
> I wonder if I am in good company.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2014)

dpc said:


> Grackle surveying prairie scene



Lovely shot dpc. Nicely done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Sporgon.
Lovely picture. I can't help thinking the boat might make it to the sea after gaining momentum down that slope, whether it would be sea worthy afterwards is another question. ;D Perhaps they moved it after someone tried on a foggy day! :

Cheers Graham.



Sporgon said:


> Here's my final version of North Landing, a sheltered cove North of Flamborough Head. I'm actually standing in front of the disused lifeboat house, and the boat used to be launched down the steep slope, guided by the monorail into the sea. You can just see the bottom of it is the right of the picture.
> 
> It must have been one hell of a sight to see the lifeboat flying down this slipway into a stormy sea. The boat has now been moved to South Landing, probably because with a very low tide, like in this picture, it could not be launched.


----------



## petach (Mar 5, 2014)

The Seaward Facing Hills, Kaikoura, New Zealand.




Dawn - Hills over Kaikoura by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Dawn - Hills over Kaikoura by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Dawn - Hills over Kaikoura by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr





Above Kaikoura 5 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Above Kaikoura 4 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful series Petach. I especially like the 3rd and the 5th.


----------



## petach (Mar 6, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful series Petach. I especially like the 3rd and the 5th.



cheers, appreciate it.


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 10, 2014)

Took these yesterday while trying out my new tripod.


----------



## RobertG. (Mar 11, 2014)

Pai, Mae Hong Son province, Thailand, in February 2014.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 11, 2014)

RobertG. said:


> Pai, Mae Hong Son province, Thailand, in February 2014.



Wonderful colors and tranquility....makes me want to be there.,


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 11, 2014)

A B&W shot of early morning mist over a lake in the English Lake District

5D + 24-105L @ 80mm


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 11, 2014)

petach said:


> The Seaward Facing Hills, Kaikoura, New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this image ... the sunlit cloud makes that image almost magical.


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2014)

RobertG. said:


> Pai, Mae Hong Son province, Thailand, in February 2014.



Beautiful shot. I really like this picture...So peaceful. 8)


----------



## tomscott (Mar 13, 2014)

Silhouette Sunset, Ullswater, Park Foot, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 13, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Silhouette Sunset, Ullswater, Park Foot, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Love this one Tom. Makes me want to get back up to the Lakes.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 13, 2014)

tomscott said:


> TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Beautiful


----------



## rpt (Mar 13, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette Sunset, Ullswater, Park Foot, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr
> ...


+1000


----------



## tomscott (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments. Bit more info 5DMKIII 24-70mm F2.8 MKI. 

Few more from the same night




Silhouette Sunset, Park Foot, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Silhouette Sunset, Park Foot, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Silhouette Sunset, Park Foot, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Debra (Mar 18, 2014)

* Any photographs of Belize ?*

No words to describe these photographs . Have any one being to Belize ? I am going out for a 15 day cruise trip to Belize  . ;D So exited about the trip . Have any one been to this place ? Could you please upload some images for me if you have some special photographs of Belize!


----------



## jannatul18 (Mar 20, 2014)

So brilliant and beautiful works. I always love to see the sunsets!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2014)

jannatul18 said:


> So brilliant and beautiful works. I always love to see the sunsets!


+1 and welcome to CR


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2014)

Joe said:


> "That's All Folks", a very old family cemetery outside of Andover, KS after a hearty spring rain. EOS30D, ISO200, 1/30s, f11


Kinda depressing, nice photo nonetheless ... welcome to CR


----------



## Eli (Mar 23, 2014)

http://elindaire.smugmug.com


----------



## petach (Mar 23, 2014)

Cloud on Mt Cecil, Lake Wacatipu, Queenstown NZ




Cloud on Mt Walter, Lake Wacatipu by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2014)

Very nice shot Petach. Looks great with the low clouds.


----------



## Destin (Mar 23, 2014)

A few from 2014

| www.facebook.com/destinsparks | https://plus.google.com/+Destinsparks | www.destinsparks.com |


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2014)

Great series. I especially like the first and second picture.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 24, 2014)

One of the many ghosts of railways past in England, this one is in the East Riding of Yorkshire and used to connect small towns and villages who's road communications are now choked with cars. Remarkable lack of foresight by the Dr. Beeching era.

5DII + 24-105L @ 105 mil f4 iso 640.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 25, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> One of the many ghosts of railways past in England, this one is in the East Riding of Yorkshire and used to connect small towns and villages who's road communications are now choked with cars. Remarkable lack of foresight by the Dr. Beeching era.
> 
> 5DII + 24-105L @ 105 mil f4 iso 640.


Nicely done ... perfectly captures the mood.


----------



## Varg (Mar 25, 2014)

"Storm by Ezequiel Bengochea, on Flickr"
"Storm by Ezequiel Bengochea, on 500px"


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> One of the many ghosts of railways past in England, this one is in the East Riding of Yorkshire and used to connect small towns and villages who's road communications are now choked with cars. Remarkable lack of foresight by the Dr. Beeching era.
> 
> 5DII + 24-105L @ 105 mil f4 iso 640.




Very nice image. Well done Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 26, 2014)

Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > One of the many ghosts of railways past in England, this one is in the East Riding of Yorkshire and used to connect small towns and villages who's road communications are now choked with cars. Remarkable lack of foresight by the Dr. Beeching era.
> ...



Thanks Click and Rienz. I have always been fascinated by disused railway lines; this one feels particularly special, maybe because it runs between an ancient sacred spring and the site of the largest pagan temple in the North of England circa 600 AD, or maybe it's just my imagination ! ;D


----------



## mjardeen (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi mjardeen.
I love this one, the use of the man made industrial frame for the wonderful natural mountain in the background, fantastic.

Cheers Graham.




mjardeen said:


>


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi mjardeen.
> I love this one, the use of the man made industrial frame for the wonderful natural mountain in the background, fantastic.
> 
> Cheers Graham.



+1 ...And I love the first one also.

Nicely done.


----------



## infared (Mar 27, 2014)

Recent images...


----------



## infared (Mar 27, 2014)

mjardeen said:


>



I can feel the tranquility............
Nice moment to capture and to be there as well, I bet.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 27, 2014)

mjardeen said:


>



The "ufo" cloud is my favorite!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 27, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> One of the many ghosts of railways past in England, this one is in the East Riding of Yorkshire and used to connect small towns and villages who's road communications are now choked with cars. Remarkable lack of foresight by the Dr. Beeching era.
> 
> 5DII + 24-105L @ 105 mil f4 iso 640.



Nice work!


----------



## Cory (Mar 27, 2014)

headed to Alaska from Seattle:


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 28, 2014)

Cory said:


> headed to Alaska from Seattle:



This is quite nice. If you had only cloned out the cranes, and then done a wall-sized print, you could have sold it for like a billion dollars...at least if you had spent 40 years building your brand beforehand, etc. etc.... (I'm referring to another thread about the "$4 million photograph"..._just joking around, no offense_...it's just kind of amusing...an ethereal mountain peak off in the distance, nestled over the hustle and bustle!!)

Ahh very cool, I just now saw the airplane in the upper right. Doesn't appear to be a float plane, but the underside of the wings seems to have stripes. 

Very fun shot you have there...


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 28, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > One of the many ghosts of railways past in England, this one is in the East Riding of Yorkshire and used to connect small towns and villages who's road communications are now choked with cars. Remarkable lack of foresight by the Dr. Beeching era.
> ...



Thanks Carl ! 

Now I've found that location I'm planning a proper shoot there, based around a beautiful girl and an equally beautiful white circus horse. Will post a few when it's done


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 28, 2014)

mjardeen said:


>



The top image is simply stunning ! Very MF, a good example of how far digital has brought the smaller format.


----------



## petach (Mar 28, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > The Seaward Facing Hills, Kaikoura, New Zealand.
> ...



Cheers, appreciate the comment


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 28, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



You're welcome...and hahaha...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 28, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> mjardeen said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


+1 ... it very beautifully captured.


----------



## sedwards (Mar 28, 2014)

here are a few from northern Quebec.


----------



## AmbientLight (Mar 30, 2014)

here are some from Oman, the first one showing the old commercial district of Muscat.


----------



## AmbientLight (Mar 30, 2014)

my second image from Oman shows the dhow wharfs in the city of Sur.


----------



## Cory (Mar 30, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > headed to Alaska from Seattle:
> ...


Thanks a lot. Much appreciated. If you like, my other "winning" shots from that trip are at www.flickr.com/photos/corysteiner/ 
I'm really like an accomplished novice and I was almost in tears while taking some of the shots. It was as if a higher being was pressing my shutter button. I've since had 3 paid shoots with my fourth scheduled (although one ended up not paying).


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 30, 2014)

AmbientLight said:


> my second image from Oman shows the dhow wharfs in the city of Sur.



Here's one I took earlier  Sorry, not a landscape...


----------



## AmbientLight (Mar 30, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> AmbientLight said:
> 
> 
> > my second image from Oman shows the dhow wharfs in the city of Sur.
> ...



What always amazes me is how those dhows (provided they are operational) appear to sit on the water due to their small draft. Again this is a shot from Sur, but taken with older equipment.


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful series dpc. I especially like the "Early morning near Canmore AB".


----------



## Varg (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice images dpc. Love the detail in the first one.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 31, 2014)

AmbientLight said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > AmbientLight said:
> ...



That's a lovely picture. I would have liked to spend more time in Sur but arrived there at dusk and had to drive to Nizwa the next day. The tide had flowed out so I didn't notice they ride so high...


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 31, 2014)

A rainbow which was a prelude to a storm in the Masai Mara


----------



## Eldar (Mar 31, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> A rainbow which was a prelude to a storm in the Masai Mara


Very Nice!


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> A rainbow which was a prelude to a storm in the Masai Mara



Lovely.


----------



## PTT (Apr 1, 2014)

Zion National Park in March 2014


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful series PTT. I especially like the first one.


----------



## RobertG. (Apr 1, 2014)

PTT said:


> Zion National Park in March 2014



I really like the composition of your pictures, which were very well done in all 3 of them. The use of leading lines was well done.

BTW, are these HDRs? Somehow for me they seem to be unreal. The dark skies suggest a rather dull light but there is such a lot of detail in your pictures. The scenes are brighter and the colors more satured than it would normally be the case with such a sky and time of the day. The reflections in the water does not seem to match the sky in all 3 pictures. There are no shadows at all. Especially the first image looks like a collage of at least 3 photos. So for me the post processing seems to be overdone.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 1, 2014)

RobertG. said:


> PTT said:
> 
> 
> > Zion National Park in March 2014
> ...



They're HDR's. I tried HDR technique too and it was a phase I had to go through, but nothing as unreal as this. Nowadays I push the shadows and hold back the highlights as necessary, but no more HDR for me!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 2, 2014)

Taking a bamboo ride on Yulong River, Guilin - China


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 2, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Taking a bamboo ride on Yulong River, Guilin - China


Hmmm, a very nice shot...probably my favorite i've seen all year. Very nice. I particularly like the slight fade in the sky. I don't know if that was natural or added on post...not fussed, but it adds just enough ambiance to a blank sky, while not detracting from the lovely reflections in the foreground. If I had to vote, this would get my fav ;-) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Taking a bamboo ride on Yulong River, Guilin - China



I love this picture. 8) Nicely done Dylan.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 2, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Taking a bamboo ride on Yulong River, Guilin - China



Beautiful


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 2, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Taking a bamboo ride on Yulong River, Guilin - China
> ...



Thanks for the kind words GMCPhotographics


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 2, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Taking a bamboo ride on Yulong River, Guilin - China
> ...



Thanks Sporgon & Click


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 2, 2014)

Sunset on Li River, Guilin-China. 

It was cold(low 40F) & windy and I didn't bring any jacket


----------



## telemaq76 (Apr 3, 2014)

puy de dome, auvergne, france




puy de dome par telemaq76, sur Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2014)

telemaq76 said:


> puy de dome, auvergne, france



Great shot!


----------



## zuttojojean (Apr 3, 2014)

Corniche - Fujeirah, UAE

Extending Dynamic Range - Luminosity Mask


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

zuttojojean said:


> Corniche - Fujeirah, UAE
> 
> Extending Dynamic Range - Luminosity Mask



Very nice, how do you do that? Masking like the adjustment brush? One small criticism...those rocks that are midway up the image...would be better if they were either more above, or more below the middle. But it is really nice overall, and the water looks fantastic. Shutter speed?


----------



## zuttojojean (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks... 3 images are blended together using Tony Kuyper's Luminosity mask...
Metadata :
Canon 5D Mark III
Canon 24-105mm
B+W ND110 ~ 10 stops
Normal exposure was around +/- 100sec with the filter

quote author=CarlTN link=topic=295.msg383798#msg383798 date=1396514216]


zuttojojean said:


> Corniche - Fujeirah, UAE
> 
> Extending Dynamic Range - Luminosity Mask



Very nice, how do you do that? Masking like the adjustment brush? One small criticism...those rocks that are midway up the image...would be better if they were either more above, or more below the middle. But it is really nice overall, and the water looks fantastic. Shutter speed?
[/quote]


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

Ah it's a multi-exposure, ok.



zuttojojean said:


> Thanks... 3 images are blended together using Tony Kuyper's Luminosity mask...
> Metadata :
> Canon 5D Mark III
> Canon 24-105mm
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## zuttojojean (Apr 3, 2014)

Carl, This is how it looks like on Photoshop...


----------



## zuttojojean (Apr 3, 2014)

Burj Al Arab - Dubai, UAE

Single RAW - Luminosity masking


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

zuttojojean said:


> Carl, This is how it looks like on Photoshop...



Looks like a load of fun, make a video tutorial, post and I'll enjoy watching it!

Lovely shot of that building!


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2014)

zuttojojean said:


> Burj Al Arab - Dubai, UAE
> 
> Single RAW - Luminosity masking



Very nice shot. Beautiful light, lovely colors.


----------



## zuttojojean (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks...  I got lucky that time... tripods are not allowed on that area, i just place my cam near a ledge... 



Click said:


> zuttojojean said:
> 
> 
> > Burj Al Arab - Dubai, UAE
> ...


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

zuttojojean said:


> Thanks...  I got lucky that time... tripods are not allowed on that area, i just place my cam near a ledge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't need a tripod for that anyway...well maybe for the multiple exposure. Do you set your shutter to "soft" mode? I've discovered it helps a bit for slower shutter speeds, even hand-held.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 3, 2014)

zuttojojean said:


> Burj Al Arab - Dubai, UAE
> 
> Single RAW - Luminosity masking



Beautiful shot zuttojojean 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## PTT (Apr 3, 2014)

RobertG. said:


> PTT said:
> 
> 
> > Zion National Park in March 2014
> ...


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 3, 2014)

Sunrise in Grand Teton National Park from December of last year

Canon 5D Mark II
Canon 24-105L IS at 24mm
f/20
1.6 seconds
100 iso
Lee .9 Soft Graduated ND Filter


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 4, 2014)

Evening settles and mist rises from the water meadows beside the River Stour in East Anglia area of England. 

5DII + 24-105L @100mm, iso 320, f5.6, 1/400


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 4, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Evening settles and mist rises from the water meadows beside the River Stour in East Anglia area of England.
> 
> 5DII + 24-105L @100mm, iso 320, f5.6, 1/400



Intense mood in this shot!


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 5, 2014)

The Loaming Hour on the River Stour, Eastern England, just up stream from Flatford Mill made famous by the English artist John Constable.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Sporgon.
A couple of very atmospheric shots there, very nice.

Cheers Graham.



Sporgon said:


> The Loaming Hour on the River Stour, Eastern England, just up stream from Flatford Mill made famous by the English artist John Constable.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Just a few of mine from a few days away in Cumbria. Set up the GPX logger set the camera time and went to synchronise the files after and the time was wrong on the camera, forgot to select set after adjusting, Doh, then we moved to British Summertime and it all got worse from there, no problem I found the first photo where I started the log and worked out the time difference, and that didn't work either, pictures all over the county. Hence I don't know where exactly some were taken, I will be able to place them from a map just no time to do it yet.

From the Hartside Cafe towards Penrith. 



IMG_4393 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Somewhere on Alston Moors. 



IMG_4657 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

No idea where.



IMG_4679 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Taken at the bottom of Hartside towards the Lake District.



IMG_4692 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Taken in the Lake District standing on my Freelander, no idea which lake.



IMG_4700 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

A wall wends its way across the hillside Lake District.



IMG_4705 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Taken near Ireby Lake District.



IMG_4707 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers Graham.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 6, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Just a few of mine from a few days away in Cumbria. Set up the GPX logger set the camera time and went to synchronise the files after and the time was wrong on the camera, forgot to select set after adjusting, Doh, then we moved to British Summertime and it all got worse from there, no problem I found the first photo where I started the log and worked out the time difference, and that didn't work either, pictures all over the county. Hence I don't know where exactly some were taken, I will be able to place them from a map just no time to do it yet.
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Interesting, so these were shot from a moving car? I've done that quite a bit. Beautiful countryside...reminds me of watching Top Gear!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Carl.
I did stop to take the pictures, I guess the pictures must be lacking sharpness for you to think that the car was moving! :-[ The one taken on my Freelander, I was standing on top of it to get over the greenery to get some of the lake in the view! It was windy and the car was moving so I'm not surprised that there is evidence of movement in the picture! Some of the pictures were opportunist, I had to just pull up walk a few paces to avoid obstacles like trees in the foreground, others I was able to stop in a layby and walk for the best composition IMO without the need for wellingtons and waterproofs. 
I must say that I'm not upset by what you said, I take it that I need to work on technique or aarrrgh learn post processing, this thing is haunting me more and more! And yes I know I cannot fix out of focus or movement afflicted photos with pp but the rest might have made an impact!

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Dpc. 
Some evocative pictures you have posted, I like the idea of empty chairs at a view point!

Cheers Graham.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 8, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Carl.
> I did stop to take the pictures, I guess the pictures must be lacking sharpness for you to think that the car was moving! :-[ The one taken on my Freelander, I was standing on top of it to get over the greenery to get some of the lake in the view! It was windy and the car was moving so I'm not surprised that there is evidence of movement in the picture! Some of the pictures were opportunist, I had to just pull up walk a few paces to avoid obstacles like trees in the foreground, others I was able to stop in a layby and walk for the best composition IMO without the need for wellingtons and waterproofs.
> I must say that I'm not upset by what you said, I take it that I need to work on technique or aarrrgh learn post processing, this thing is haunting me more and more! And yes I know I cannot fix out of focus or movement afflicted photos with pp but the rest might have made an impact!
> 
> Cheers Graham.



No, I didn't mean it as criticism, and they didn't look soft. I didn't even look at the full size versions. I thought they looked quite good, but just assumed you shot from the car while someone else was driving. I've shot thousands of pics like that. Most of mine are far from fantastic...but if you think about it, it's the best way to shoot a lot of different compositions from along a route, in a very short amount of time. That's the way I usually wind up having to do it!


----------



## lightthief (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello forum,

again, some really nice pictures here.
I hope, you enjoy these shots...

LT


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2014)

lightthief said:


> Hello forum,
> 
> again, some really nice pictures here.
> I hope, you enjoy these shots...
> ...



Very nice series. I especially like the first and second shot.


----------



## lightthief (Apr 8, 2014)

Click said:


> lightthief said:
> 
> 
> > Hello forum,
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 9, 2014)

dpc said:


> Farm scene in rural Saskatchewan



Beautiful series dpc. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 9, 2014)

Flower Field, Carlsbad, CA


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 9, 2014)

lightthief said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > lightthief said:
> ...



Where was the last shot, with snow, done?


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Lighttheif. 
Great series of shots, thanks for sharing.

Cheers Graham.



lightthief said:


> Hello forum,
> 
> again, some really nice pictures here.
> I hope, you enjoy these shots...
> ...


----------



## lightthief (Apr 9, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Where was the last shot, with snow, done?



Hello CarlTN
please click here to see where Burg Reußenstein is:
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Burg+Reu%C3%9Fenstein/@48.5648332,9.5624293,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x47999a298a5c3d67:0xac3a88b486058a89
The shot is from February 2013. This jear we had no snow...

@Graham
Thank you very much!

Lightthief


----------



## climber (Apr 10, 2014)

This one is panorama of 4 photos, where the 1st from left is single shot, 2nd is HDR from 2 shots and 3rd and 4th are HDRs from 5 shots.

Stay tuned for another version of this image. I'll post it today.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Climber. 
Nice work, a great shot. 

Cheers Graham.



climber said:


> This one is panorama of 4 photos, where the 1st from left is single shot, 2nd is HDR from 2 shots and 3rd and 4th are HDRs from 5 shots.
> 
> Stay tuned for another version of this image. I'll post it today.


----------



## climber (Apr 10, 2014)

Here it is...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi climber. 
I think I Prefer the before picture.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 16, 2014)

dpc said:


> Not strictly a landscape, but...



Not bad. I've done a lot of shots like this.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2014)

Very nice series dpc. Thanks for posting.


----------



## climber (Apr 17, 2014)

What do you think? Over-edited or cool?


----------



## rwmson (Apr 17, 2014)

Longwood Gardens


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 17, 2014)

climber said:


> What do you think? Over-edited or cool?



Nice but just a tad overdone to my eyes. I do love cloudscapes...


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 18, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sporgon.
> A couple of very atmospheric shots there, very nice.
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham !

It was that strange twilight that my father used to call 'The Loaming', so I was pleased to be able to record it.


----------



## Varg (Apr 19, 2014)

climber said:


> What do you think? Over-edited or cool?



Nice!


----------



## Varg (Apr 19, 2014)

Blue hour, a few hours ago...


----------



## hovland (Apr 20, 2014)

North of Haugesund, Norway


----------



## hovland (Apr 20, 2014)

Stad (peninsula), Norway


----------



## TeT (Apr 21, 2014)

Pleasure Pier Galveston TX


----------



## shutterskys (Apr 21, 2014)

First post on the forums, taken in Wellington, NZ


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 21, 2014)

shutterskys said:


> First post on the forums, taken in Wellington, NZ



Really like this, I think you've got the HDR balance spot on.


----------



## jdennis2456 (Apr 21, 2014)

Gates of the Arctic National Park


----------



## Eldar (Apr 21, 2014)

Good images jdennis and shutterskys. Welcome to CR and keep posting!


----------



## rcrhee (Apr 21, 2014)

Here's a short series from my adventure in Oregon last weekend. The night shots were a bit experimental as I was hoping for stars but got a full moon instead (unfortunately I wasn't able to plan the trip around the lunar cycle). These were also the day before the blood moon eclipse, and I'm dying a bit inside as this would have been a perfect backdrop. 



Haystack Rock is for the Birds by rcrhee, on Flickr 



Childe Roland to the Dark Tower Came by rcrhee, on Flickr



Solitude by rcrhee, on Flickr


----------



## ecka (Apr 21, 2014)

IMG_2792 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## Northstar (Apr 21, 2014)

ecka said:


> IMG_2792 by ecka84, on Flickr



Looks beautiful....what part of the world is that?


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2014)

rcrhee said:


> Here's a short series from my adventure in Oregon last weekend. The night shots were a bit experimental as I was hoping for stars but got a full moon instead (unfortunately I wasn't able to plan the trip around the lunar cycle). These were also the day before the blood moon eclipse, and I'm dying a bit inside as this would have been a perfect backdrop.



Very nice series. I really like the first picture.


----------



## ecka (Apr 21, 2014)

Northstar said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_2792 by ecka84, on Flickr
> ...



Lithuania


----------



## arjay (Apr 21, 2014)

Just outside of the Antelope Valley California Poppy Reserve


----------



## candyman (Apr 21, 2014)

dpc said:


> Mountain and lake in Alberta




For someone living in a flat country, this is absolutely stunning to look at. I am impressed by such a landscape.


----------



## rcrhee (Apr 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series. I really like the first picture.



Thanks. I think the jury is still out on the two night shots. You know how it goes when you're trying something different. ;D


----------



## BellusPhoto (Apr 21, 2014)

Guadalupe Peak Hike


----------



## BellusPhoto (Apr 21, 2014)

Highest point in Texas.


----------



## Famateur (Apr 22, 2014)

@rcrhee: Very cool series. Every other year or so, my family and I manage to get out to the Oregon coast. What an inspiring place, and beautiful images. Thanks for sharing.

@dpc: Is that Moraine Lake? I'm a sucker for any pictures of Moraine Lake. Most excellent...


----------



## Famateur (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm NOT a landscape photographer, but I thought I'd share an image I took last month on the way home from Kung Fu with the kiddos:

This is a seven-shot pano of Olympus Cove (part of the Wasatch range on the east side of the Salt Lake Valley), taken from the 39th South on-ramp to I-215. A storm had just blown through and dumped fresh snow on the peaks. Most of the sky was still dark and cloudy, but the sun poked through and lit up Mount Olympus. It was so bright -- like it was glowing. Unfortunately, the image just doesn't do it justice.






Olympus Cove Pano

Too bad my computer doesn't have enough RAM to stitch a full-size panorama. Some day! Maybe then I'd take the time to clean up some of the cloud ghosting (they were moving so fast that from one stitched image to the next, they had moved quite a bit).


----------



## goulab (Apr 23, 2014)

3 shots combined, Tahiti / French Polynesia
24mm 1.4 + 5d III





http://500px.com/photo/67891857/tahiti-by-alexis-goubert


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 23, 2014)

dpc said:


> Mountain and lake in Alberta



I'd guessed Waterton, but the rock fall should have given it away. Great shot!

Jim


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 23, 2014)

jdennis2456 said:


> Gates of the Arctic National Park



There was sun when I was there a few years back, but all I had was a P&S and no idea what I was doing with it! I like this one a lot.

Jim


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2014)

dpc said:


> Mountain and lake in Alberta



Beautiful landscape. 8)


----------



## Famateur (Apr 24, 2014)

dpc said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Amen to that!


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2014)

Famateur said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



+1


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 25, 2014)

dpc said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Yes, quite nice images, especially the Alberta lake. If that is a 6 hour drive each way, I admire your free time and ability to go there often. I hope to get up there at some point.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2014)

Another very nice series. Well done dpc.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful landscapes dpc.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 27, 2014)

These panorama's were both shot through coated glass from the upper level of Tokyo Tower. The second panorama is a composite of two panorama's, each made from three photo's.


----------



## candyman (Apr 27, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> These panorama's were both shot from the upper level of Tokyo Tower. The second panorama is a composite of two panorama's, each made from three photo's.




Very nice!
3 questions:
- did you shoot behind a window (that would be obviously - or not?)
- did you use a pano head (like for example Manfrotto 300N)? If not, what was your technique?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 27, 2014)

candyman said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > These panorama's were both shot from the upper level of Tokyo Tower. The second panorama is a composite of two panorama's, each made from three photo's.
> ...



Thanks, candyman!

I inadvertently answered your first question in the edit I did to my original post, before writing this reply: They were indeed both shot through coated glass. There's a plastic coating on the inside of the glass that's a little greasy or damaged in places, which makes it a challenge to shoot without getting blurry spots. Where some blurry spots remained, I sharpened them a little locally in Photoshop.

These were all shot handheld, pretty much with the hood (almost) touching the glass. Then I stitched them in photoshop and used a bunch of warp/perspective tools to get the perspective right. The first panorama got a little dodge and sharpening applied to the lower corners due to the vignetting effect of obliquely shooting though the glass windows.

The second panorama is made up from two almost square panorama's that I shot from two different windows. It was never my intention to combine these when I was shooting them but when I stitched them in Photoshop I found them to be a little boring individually, so I combined them. The distance between the shooting positions was at least 2 meters, so you can see that you can do without a panorama head if there are no subjects close to the shooting position.

Edit: If you're interested in the EXIF information, it's embedded in the images I posted


----------



## candyman (Apr 27, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...




Thanks for the extra info.
You must have a steady hand.
And, remarkable result while shooting through coated glass.


Did you ever try Canon Photostich? What is your opinion about that?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 27, 2014)

candyman said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



Thanks again, I must admit I do have a steady hand, and IS and sufficiently short shutter speeds go a long way 

I haven't tried Canon Photostitch; I prefer having direct access to all the other image editing features that Adobe Photoshop offers.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's another, Tokyo and Mt Fuji at dusk...


----------



## jdanphoto (Apr 27, 2014)

A dramatic sunset over mossy rocks on the coast of La Jolla, San Diego.


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2014)

jdanphoto said:


> A dramatic sunset over mossy rocks on the coast of La Jolla, San Diego.



Lovely.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 27, 2014)

Click said:


> jdanphoto said:
> 
> 
> > A dramatic sunset over mossy rocks on the coast of La Jolla, San Diego.
> ...



+1

And here's another panorama from Tokyo tower


----------



## dpc (Apr 27, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> These panorama's were both shot through coated glass from the upper level of Tokyo Tower. The second panorama is a composite of two panorama's, each made from three photo's.




Very well done. Excellent work.


----------



## Varg (Apr 27, 2014)

dpc said:


> Again, a slightly different POV.



Nice pics dpc! I love the detail in your shots. Wich lenses are you using for this landscape series?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 28, 2014)

dpc said:


> Not sure this is 'expansive' enough to qualify as a landscape, but...



dpc, thanks for all your contributions but maybe you should consider what classifies as 'your best landscapes'. Not to be too negative but you're almost turning this topic into a personal photo blog...


----------



## Narcolepsy (Apr 30, 2014)

Slieve Bloom Mountains
Co Laois, Ireland


----------



## Northstar (Apr 30, 2014)

jdanphoto said:


> A dramatic sunset over mossy rocks on the coast of La Jolla, San Diego.



beautiful image....must've been a joy to be standing there!


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 1, 2014)

Shirakawago, Japan. One of Japan's UNESCO World Heritage Sites. The site is located in the Shogawa river valley stretching across the border of Gifu and Toyama Prefectures in central Japan.The villages in this area are well known for their houses constructed in the architectural style known as gasshō-zukuri.


----------



## Sporgon (May 3, 2014)

Last of the sunlight for a day over Givendale in the North of England

5D + 35 f2


----------



## Click (May 3, 2014)

Lovely shot Sporgon.


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Last of the sunlight for a day over Givendale in the North of England
> 
> 5D + 35 f2



Nice shot, is that the 'old' 35mm f/2?


----------



## slclick (May 4, 2014)

*much cleaner air than home*

Top of the ranch, Santa Cruz Island in the distance, Lensbaby 35


----------



## Sporgon (May 4, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Last of the sunlight for a day over Givendale in the North of England
> ...



Many thanks Click & MRS. It was shot on the original version. I sold it when I got the 40 pancake which I really like.


----------



## apacheebest (May 6, 2014)

Hi, Few klicks from my end for all of you.

Gears Canon 5D MIII : Lens 17-40 f/4 IS USM, 14mm f/2.8 IS USM

Varkala Beach, Kerala

01)






02)





03)





04)





Thanks for Visiting

Anil George


----------



## Northstar (May 11, 2014)

5d3 and 24-70 2.8ii.


----------



## Click (May 11, 2014)

Northstar said:


> 5d3 and 24-70 2.8ii.



Lovely shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 13, 2014)

Hi Northstar. 
Can only think of two words for this shot. 
Truly beautiful! 

Cheers Graham.



Northstar said:


> 5d3 and 24-70 2.8ii.


----------



## Northstar (May 13, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Northstar.
> Can only think of two words for this shot.
> Truly beautiful!
> 
> ...




Valve....thank you so much for the kind words!


----------



## JPAZ (May 16, 2014)

Here's one from a few years back. It is "nothing special" with no real post processing, no polarizer, no HDR, but I like it because it reminds me of one of the best treks I ever had in Eastern Bhutan. This was the view over my tent in the morning somewhere near Merak. It has been my desktop wallpaper ever since........


----------



## Northstar (May 16, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Here's one from a few years back. It is "nothing special" with no real post processing, no polarizer, no HDR, but I like it because it reminds me of one of the best treks I ever had in Eastern Bhutan. This was the view over my tent in the morning somewhere near Merak. It has been my desktop wallpaper ever since........



beautiful image and scene....nice story behind it too!


----------



## JPAZ (May 16, 2014)

apacheebest said:


> Hi, Few klicks from my end for all of you.
> 
> Gears Canon 5D MIII : Lens 17-40 f/4 IS USM, 14mm f/2.8 IS USM
> 
> ...



Nicely done.


----------



## mir (May 21, 2014)

Hey guys. New here, thought I'd post a shot I took at Yosemite this month. 

Took it with a 60D and 24-105 f/4L, stitched multi exposure. Actually, the cropped sensor framing of this shot annoyed me to the point that I now bought a new 5d mIII. So this was my last cropped sensor shot.


----------



## Click (May 21, 2014)

Beautiful shot. Welcome to CR


----------



## Eldar (May 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Welcome to CR


+1
Very nice indeed!


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 21, 2014)

mir said:


> Hey guys. New here, thought I'd post a shot I took at Yosemite this month.
> 
> Took it with a 60D and 24-105 f/4L, stitched multi exposure. Actually, the cropped sensor framing of this shot annoyed me to the point that I now bought a new 5d mIII. So this was my last cropped sensor shot.



What a way to end! Magnificent  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mir (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the comments and the welcome!


----------



## petach (May 26, 2014)

*A fight to the last breath*

Cecil Peak, towering over Lake Wakatipu (Queenstown, NZ) fights to its last breath for the last of the sun light.



The Last Breath by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 2, 2014)

This is Hardraw Force in the Yorkshire Dales, the highest single drop waterfall ( above ground) in England. It became world famous when it was used in the 1991 film 'Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves' with Kevin Costner.

Costner is caught by Marian ( Mary Mastrantorio) 'showering' under the waterfall. Mary and her maid were up on ( in reality a very indistinct muddy path) the far left of the picture while Kevin was down in the bottom to the right of the waterfall. In fact if he had been showering under it it would probably be the last thing he would have done !

Shot as a ten frame panoramic, the the actual format is about 60 x 90, so genuinely as large as the largest film medium format camera, and it is about 100 mp.

Shot on the 6D with 24-70 f4 IS @ 40 mil. 

When you work with files of 100 mp @ 60 x 90 mm you realise why there's little point in getting excited about a 36 mp FF format. 20-24 mp is more than ample on that format.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 2, 2014)

Another shot of Hardraw Force, used in the 1991 film 'Robin Hood, Price of Thieves'. In this shot, for those that know the film, you can see where 'Marian' and her 'maid' were filmed up on the far right hand side of the picture, looking down on 'Robin' who was on the right of the waterfall.

A ten frame pano, format size about 60 x 90 mm and around 100 megapixel.


----------



## tplor (Jun 2, 2014)

Just visited the Outer Banks(OBX) in North Carolina again and got a shot of the Rodanthe Pier.


----------



## ray5 (Jun 3, 2014)

mir said:


> Hey guys. New here, thought I'd post a shot I took at Yosemite this month.
> 
> Took it with a 60D and 24-105 f/4L, stitched multi exposure. Actually, the cropped sensor framing of this shot annoyed me to the point that I now bought a new 5d mIII. So this was my last cropped sensor shot.



Beautiful!


----------



## ray5 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: A fight to the last breath*



petach said:


> Cecil Peak, towering over Lake Wakatipu (Queenstown, NZ) fights to its last breath for the last of the sun light.
> 
> 
> 
> The Last Breath by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Very nice!


----------



## Quasimodo (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: A fight to the last breath*



petach said:


> Cecil Peak, towering over Lake Wakatipu (Queenstown, NZ) fights to its last breath for the last of the sun light.
> 
> 
> 
> The Last Breath by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Fantastic shot, and I love the colors.


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: A fight to the last breath*



Quasimodo said:


> Fantastic shot, and I love the colors.



+1 I like this shot. Nicely done Petach.


----------



## benlanghorne (Jun 3, 2014)

Some amazing photos here! Thought I'd add my 2 cents, here's a recent shot of mine. Feel free to check out my website or Facebook page for other work! 

http://www.benlanghornephotography.co.uk/

https://www.facebook.com/benlanghornephotography


----------



## Pappa Smurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is a view I took in Grand Canaria in February this year. It's a lovely volcanic island.


----------



## balaji (Jun 6, 2014)

benlanghorne said:


> Some amazing photos here! Thought I'd add my 2 cents, here's a recent shot of mine. Feel free to check out my website or Facebook page for other work!
> 
> http://www.benlanghornephotography.co.uk/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/benlanghornephotography



Brilliant shot


----------



## petach (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: A fight to the last breath*



ray5 said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > Cecil Peak, towering over Lake Wakatipu (Queenstown, NZ) fights to its last breath for the last of the sun light.
> ...



cheers Ray


----------



## petach (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: A fight to the last breath*



Quasimodo said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > Cecil Peak, towering over Lake Wakatipu (Queenstown, NZ) fights to its last breath for the last of the sun light.
> ...



cheers, appreciated.


----------



## petach (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: A fight to the last breath*



Click said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic shot, and I love the colors.
> ...



thank you. much obliged


----------



## petach (Jun 6, 2014)

benlanghorne said:


> Some amazing photos here! Thought I'd add my 2 cents, here's a recent shot of mine. Feel free to check out my website or Facebook page for other work!
> 
> http://www.benlanghornephotography.co.uk/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/benlanghornephotography



done well here with the colouring of a plant most difficult to replicate in photography


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jun 6, 2014)

So much good work here. 

Still I dare to add two of my most recent. 
Both from Southwestern Sweden
#1: Kullen. 6D, 16-35mm f/2.8L @ 16mm. f/11, 1/80s, ISO 400
#2: Hovs Hallar: 6D, 24mm TS/E, f/13, 1/8s, ISO 100 (tripod), eveninglight from the left


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 6, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> First L for me was my 100-400L. Fell in love with it and signed up almost immediately for my next; 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. Still have those first two, the others seem to keep coming and keep going from my modest corral.. ;D



@Ken, have you been on the wacky backy again ? This is the 'Best Landscape' thread !

Here's one of mine of Hardraw Beck in the Yorkshire Dales. All you CR guys who can't / won't shoot at anything other than wide open have got me thinking about shallow dof landscapes !


----------



## JonB (Jun 8, 2014)

Here are a few from a recent trip to Madeira. All taken with Canon 60D and EF-S 17-55 f/2.8. (Wish I'd had something wider)



Incredible natural rock art in Madeira by Jon Bagge, on Flickr




View east from Pico Ruivo by Jon Bagge, on Flickr




Path down from Pico Ruivo by Jon Bagge, on Flickr

-------------------------------------
Jon B
https://www.flickr.com/jonbagge


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2014)

JonB said:


> Here are a few from a recent trip to Madeira. All taken with Canon 60D and EF-S 17-55 f/2.8. (Wish I'd had something wider)




Very nice series. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## JonB (Jun 8, 2014)

Click said:


> JonB said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few from a recent trip to Madeira. All taken with Canon 60D and EF-S 17-55 f/2.8. (Wish I'd had something wider)
> ...




Thanks for that. I'm still struggling to pick out the best pictures. That second one almost didn't make it, as I first felt it looked too 'staged'. But I put it up on flickr anyway, and it's one of the more popular ones.
The first rock detail is my favorite as it looks so alien. But I suppose it's not what you might call traditional landscape.

Jon B
http://www.flickr.com/jonbagge


----------



## dpc (Jun 14, 2014)

Scene in rural Saskatchewan


----------



## radim (Jun 17, 2014)

A few shots from our recent trip in Nevada, Utah and Arizona. From the top:
- Alstrom Point at Lake Powell, the last sunrays. This one costed us a punctured tire on our Nissan XTerra
- False Kiva, Island in the Sky, Canyonlands NP, not even in the official park map, but worth every penny to visit
- Mesa Arch, Island in the Sky, Canyonlands NP, well, you just have to come very early to get a reasonable spot
- Wahweap Hoodoos,Grand Staircase-Escalante National Monument, at sunrise, it costed as 8 km hike in the dark in a dry wash, lamp and GPS were our best friends
- Lower Antelope Canyon, we came at 8 am, when they open, bought photographer pass and started from the end of the canyon. This way, we had the whole canyon only for ourselves for the whole hour. 
- House on Fire ruin, Mule Canyon

I hope you enjoy the shots


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2014)

Awesome 8)


----------



## rpt (Jun 18, 2014)

Click said:


> Awesome 8)


+1

Excellent!


----------



## brad-man (Jun 18, 2014)

Beautiful series!


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2014)

Mountains north of Waterton Lakes National Park AB this past Monday. Prime grizzly bear country.


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2014)

Looking across Cameron Lake in Waterton Lakes National Park AB, Canada. Taken this past Monday.


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2014)

Waterton Lakes National Park AB


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 19, 2014)

dpc said:


> Looking across Cameron Lake in Waterton Lakes National Park AB, Canada. Taken this past Monday.


Beautiful!


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2014)

Lovely shots dpc.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 19, 2014)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome 8)
> ...


Spectacular!! ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > First L for me was my 100-400L. Fell in love with it and signed up almost immediately for my next; 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. Still have those first two, the others seem to keep coming and keep going from my modest corral.. ;D
> ...


Here's one of mine of Hardraw Beck in the Yorkshire Dales. All you CR guys who can't / won't shoot at anything other than wide open have got me thinking about shallow dof landscapes !
[/quote]


> @Ken, have you been on the wacky backy again ? This is the 'Best Landscape' thread !


Man, I have no idea how that happened!! That's funny!


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Looking across Cameron Lake in Waterton Lakes National Park AB, Canada. Taken this past Monday.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely shots dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jun 30, 2014)

Madison River Montana, Canon 5dmkii 50mm f/1.8 neewer variable nd, f/22 30 seconds iso 50 four shot pano


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 2, 2014)

Great Stookan on the North coast of Ireland, taken from Giant's Causeway. Although I have thrown focus out in the distance you can see make out Grandmother Rock on the original - looks like a bent over old woman climbing the hill.

Canon 5D + 40mm pancake


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Great Stookan on the North coast of Ireland, taken from Giant's Causeway. Although I have thrown focus out in the distance you can see make out Grandmother Rock on the original - looks like a bent over old woman climbing the hill.
> 
> Canon 5D + 40mm pancake



That's a lovely shot Sporgon. 8)


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 2, 2014)

Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Great Stookan on the North coast of Ireland, taken from Giant's Causeway. Although I have thrown focus out in the distance you can see make out Grandmother Rock on the original - looks like a bent over old woman climbing the hill.
> ...



Thanks Click !


----------



## GaabNZ (Jul 2, 2014)

Auckland city at night.


----------



## candyman (Jul 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Great Stookan on the North coast of Ireland, taken from Giant's Causeway. Although I have thrown focus out in the distance you can see make out Grandmother Rock on the original - looks like a bent over old woman climbing the hill.
> 
> Canon 5D + 40mm pancake


 
That is very special.
Did you use some extra light in front on the rocks?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Great Stookan on the North coast of Ireland, taken from Giant's Causeway. Although I have thrown focus out in the distance you can see make out Grandmother Rock on the original - looks like a bent over old woman climbing the hill.
> 
> Canon 5D + 40mm pancake



Feel like I'm in the "300" movie. Very nice Sporgon. 

The 40mm pancake is a small lens. However, this little guy plays big role in Canon lineup. I'm thinking selling my a7r + FE 55mm and replace with 5D III + pancake.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 3, 2014)

dpc said:


> Looking across Cameron Lake in Waterton Lakes National Park AB, Canada. Taken this past Monday.



I really like this one - beautiful. Look forward to see more photos from you.
Thank you for sharing your wonderful photos with us.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Great Stookan on the North coast of Ireland, taken from Giant's Causeway. Although I have thrown focus out in the distance you can see make out Grandmother Rock on the original - looks like a bent over old woman climbing the hill.
> ...



Dylan...your signature line shows that you already have a 5d3 and 40mm?


----------



## Northstar (Jul 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Great Stookan on the North coast of Ireland, taken from Giant's Causeway. Although I have thrown focus out in the distance you can see make out Grandmother Rock on the original - looks like a bent over old woman climbing the hill.
> 
> Canon 5D + 40mm pancake



I can't see Grandma?


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Looking across Cameron Lake in Waterton Lakes National Park AB, Canada. Taken this past Monday.
> ...




Thanks! I appreciate your comment.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Great Stookan on the North coast of Ireland, taken from Giant's Causeway. Although I have thrown focus out in the distance you can see make out Grandmother Rock on the original - looks like a bent over old woman climbing the hill.
> ...



Many thanks Dylan, I was shooting for the 300 movie effect ! 

With regard to camera sizes I find that it is the size and imbalance of the lenses that can make a dslr heavy. I was out to day on the East coast with the 5DII and 24-105, walked for about five miles along the cliff tops. That combo really gets heavy after a few hours of carry, whereas I was in the same place two weeks earlier with the same body with the 40mm pancake on and a light 28mm prime in my pocket and it goes totally unnoticed. The 6D is even better. If I go even lighter with my daughter's 1100D I don't feel any difference because the other bodies are light enough to make no difference.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 3, 2014)

candyman said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Great Stookan on the North coast of Ireland, taken from Giant's Causeway. Although I have thrown focus out in the distance you can see make out Grandmother Rock on the original - looks like a bent over old woman climbing the hill.
> ...



Thanks candyman, very pleased with your comment. I'll be giving my techniques away, but yes I carry a very light weight lasolite, five foot across but folds really small and hangs from my belt. Used the gold foil side.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 3, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Great Stookan on the North coast of Ireland, taken from Giant's Causeway. Although I have thrown focus out in the distance you can see make out Grandmother Rock on the original - looks like a bent over old woman climbing the hill.
> ...



@ Northstar; just for you. This is a crop from the unfinished pano; the picture I posted was a single frame shot ( but multiple exposure of course). The pano of this is being a real pain as there are so many bracketed frames, and the whole thing is blended by hand.

You can just make out Grandma climbing the hill. On this pano I have held focus in the distance but still not sure which one I am going to go with.


----------



## candyman (Jul 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Very kind of you to share some of your techniques. Thanks


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 4, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Yes, indeed. I have this combo 2-3yrs now. I meant, once I sold a7r and 55mm, the 5D III + 40mm pancake will become my compact system.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

Badlands of Dinosaur Provincial Park in south-western Alberta. Unfortunately there's a bit of banding that I've only been successful in partially correcting.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

Overlooking the Okanagan Valley in south-central British Columbia


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's an oldie with my first DSLR, 40D + EF-S 17-85 IS USM.

Kinderdijk in the Netherlands.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 4, 2014)

And this was shot on the same day; 40D + Tokina 12-24 f/4.

Delft Railway station area, the Netherlands. Note that most of what can be seen in this picture no longer exists as they have almost completely demolished the station area due to construction of a new train tunnel.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 4, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Here's an oldie with my first DSLR, 40D + EF-S 17-85 IS USM.
> 
> Kinderdijk in the Netherlands.



That's rather nice. I do find that is scenes with low contrast the older cameras ( ie 20-40D 5D etc) do give a pleasing tonal quality.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Here's an oldie with my first DSLR, 40D + EF-S 17-85 IS USM.
> 
> Kinderdijk in the Netherlands.




Very nice picture. I like the composition and general tonal qualities.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 4, 2014)

dpc said:


> Very nice picture. I like the composition and general tonal qualities.





Sporgon said:


> That's rather nice. I do find that is scenes with low contrast the older cameras ( ie 20-40D 5D etc) do give a pleasing tonal quality.



Thank you! I'm happy this picture brings out such positive responses. I remember being rather stunned at the time when this appeared on my computer screen. The color of the bushes shows through the snow and the sky has really nice streaks that helps give this one an almost painted look  It's an absolute highlight from my first few months into digital photography.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 6, 2014)

The less touristy area of Shirakawago, Japan.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 18, 2014)

A recent picture of Richmond Castle in the Yorkshire Dales, Northern England.

5DII + 28/1.8 @ about f5.6


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> A recent picture of Richmond Castle in the Yorkshire Dales, Northern England.
> 
> 5DII + 28/1.8 @ about f5.6




Beautiful shot. I really like your picture. Well done.


----------



## niteclicks (Jul 18, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> A recent picture of Richmond Castle in the Yorkshire Dales, Northern England.
> 
> 5DII + 28/1.8 @ about f5.6



Now that's one I would like to have on my wall.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 18, 2014)

Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A recent picture of Richmond Castle in the Yorkshire Dales, Northern England.
> ...



Click and niteclicks; many thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## petach (Jul 19, 2014)

radim said:


> A few shots from our recent trip in Nevada, Utah and Arizona. From the top:
> - Alstrom Point at Lake Powell, the last sunrays. This one costed us a punctured tire on our Nissan XTerra
> - False Kiva, Island in the Sky, Canyonlands NP, not even in the official park map, but worth every penny to visit
> - Mesa Arch, Island in the Sky, Canyonlands NP, well, you just have to come very early to get a reasonable spot
> ...



stone....the........flipping......crows! Wonderful.......Epic!


----------



## giltaminphotography (Jul 19, 2014)

Ontario, Canada. Just after a crazy storm. Canon 6D with 14L version II


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 19, 2014)

Kyoto's 'Golden Pavilion'.


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Kyoto's 'Golden Pavilion'.



Peaceful place. Nicely done.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 21, 2014)

Series shot for United Utilities. 

Haweswater Recevoir, Cumbria Uk



Haweswater Tower, Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Derelict Barn, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Derelict Barn, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir Sunrise, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Moonlit Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Moonlit Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Can see the full set here

https://flic.kr/s/aHsjZuDb99


----------



## NancyP (Jul 26, 2014)

Fine series, Tom Scott. I particularly like the sunrise.


----------



## Reiep (Aug 5, 2014)

Hit the road by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, Flickr, DeviantArt and my portfolio.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 31, 2014)

Not sure this is a landscape, but it's a massive panorama anyway (this is downsized to 1080 pixels height). Enjoy


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 31, 2014)

Gay Head Cliffs and Lighthouse


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Gay Head Cliffs and Lighthouse



Nicely done Islander


----------



## sedwards (Aug 31, 2014)

Rideau canal Ottawa at sunset. 


locks at sunset by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2014)

That's a very nice shot Stuart. Well done.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Sep 1, 2014)

I dunno wheather post my composition into City subsection or here... 'cause its the opposite of "nature":



Shinjuku Split by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 1, 2014)

davidcl0nel said:


> I dunno wheather post my composition into City subsection or here... 'cause its the opposite of "nature":
> 
> 
> 
> Shinjuku Split by davidcl0nel, on Flickr



That's excellent, I like the day&night effect. Very artistic. Tokyo is also a cool city (I've been there myself!).


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2014)

davidcl0nel said:


> I dunno wheather post my composition into City subsection or here... 'cause its the opposite of "nature":



I really like your pictures (Day/night). Cool image. Well done David.


----------



## climber (Sep 1, 2014)

Any suggestions?


----------



## trstromme (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's a few from a recent trip to Dovrefjell-Sunndalsfjella National Park in Norway.




Istjørni and Snøhetta by Trond Strømme, on Flickr




Brunkollen by Trond Strømme, on Flickr




Emarald Lake by Trond Strømme, on Flickr




Snøheim by Trond Strømme, on Flickr




Snøhetta by Trond Strømme, on Flickr


----------



## trstromme (Sep 2, 2014)

climber said:


> Any suggestions?



That's a really nice shot climber, I like it just as it is  keep up the good work


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2014)

climber said:


> Any suggestions?



No, It's a beautiful shot. I love the reflection. Well done climber.


----------



## climber (Sep 2, 2014)

trstromme said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions?
> ...





Click said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions?
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## bjd (Sep 3, 2014)

Lake District Cumbria UK. Going there again soon.

(Still too dark here, hope this one is better!)

Cheers Brian


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 3, 2014)

bjd said:


> Lake District Cumbria UK. Going there again soon.
> 
> Cheers Brian



Lovely shot. Is that Eagle Crag on the right, just beyond Rothswaite in Borrowdale ? If so where did you shoot from - Kings Howe with a 300mm ? 

And are you still using your 5D ?


----------



## bjd (Sep 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Lake District Cumbria UK. Going there again soon.
> ...



Hi Sporgon, 

you are correct, it is Eagle Crag with Ullscarf on the left of the valley, but shot from not quite the top of Castle Crag with a 70-200.

And yes, still using the 5D MK3.

Cheers Brian


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 3, 2014)

bjd said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...



Well I'd have never thought you're be able to get that foot of Eagle Crag from Castle Crag ! 

I still think the original 5D is a great landscape camera despite being 12.7 mp. Last year I shot a panoramic using both the 5D and a 650D that I had at the time. Although the 650D had more outright _resolution_ the 5D files were far superior, with more _definition_.


----------



## bjd (Sep 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't paying attention, its a 5D MK3. 

Cheers Brian


----------



## madmackem (Sep 3, 2014)

The Cuillins, Skye.



West Scottish Highlands and Skye by madmackem, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2014)

That's a beautiful shot. Welcome to CR madmackem.


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Sep 3, 2014)

Alaska

www.JordanSternPhotography.com












www.JordanSternPhotography.com


----------



## madmackem (Sep 3, 2014)

Click said:


> That's a beautiful shot. Welcome to CR madmackem.



Thank You, long time lurking here. Thought about time I posted something!


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2014)

Jordansternphotography said:


> Alaska




Very nice series. I especially like the second picture. Well done Jordan.


----------



## madmackem (Sep 3, 2014)

Jordansternphotography said:


> Alaska



Stunning, on my bucket list!


----------



## climber (Sep 4, 2014)

Jordansternphotography said:


> Alaska



Great!!


----------



## PLP (Sep 11, 2014)

High Tide at Bay of Fundy from Eastport, Maine, USA looking towards New Brunswick, Canada. About 180 degrees from 12 shots. EOS 7D, EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM at f/16 Uncompressed image 53 MB


----------



## petach (Sep 21, 2014)

sun rises over Leigh on Sea, Essex (6D + 70/300L



Sunrise - Leigh on Sea by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2014)

petach said:


> sun rises over Leigh on Sea, Essex (6D + 70/300L



Beautiful shot petach. Well done.


----------



## petach (Sep 23, 2014)

Click said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > sun rises over Leigh on Sea, Essex (6D + 70/300L
> ...



cheers Click.

Here is one from Blenheim Palace.......what I call the "People Eating Tree" 6d + 70/300L combo




Blenheim Palace 220914 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Oct 13, 2014)

petach said:


> sun rises over Leigh on Sea, Essex (6D + 70/300L
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise - Leigh on Sea by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


Essex? Do you really mean that? 


Just joking, I saw a long BBC Documentary about all the beautiful countryside in Essex, and I was
totally suprised.
Its a great capture. Well done.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Oct 13, 2014)

Here's a few from the Lake District in September.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2014)

Very nice series Brian.


----------



## candyman (Oct 14, 2014)

madmackem said:


> The Cuillins, Skye.
> 
> 
> 
> West Scottish Highlands and Skye by madmackem, on Flickr



Wonderful reflection and colors


----------



## candyman (Oct 14, 2014)

Jordansternphotography said:


> Alaska
> 
> www.JordanSternPhotography.com
> 
> ...



Great series. Seems to be the right place for such photos


----------



## candyman (Oct 14, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series Brian.



+1
I like the first one. Always enjoyable to see mountains


----------



## bjd (Oct 14, 2014)

madmackem said:


> The Cuillins, Skye.
> 
> 
> 
> West Scottish Highlands and Skye by madmackem, on Flickr


That must be pretty low resolution, I can't see the swarm of midges, OTOH they do call then "no-sees".
Its fabulous light you captured there. Great shot.
Cheers Brian


----------



## 87vr6 (Oct 14, 2014)

5D3_6134 by volksron, on Flickr


----------



## RobertG. (Oct 14, 2014)

Sunset in Mecklenburg, Germany


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2014)

RobertG. said:


> Sunset in Mecklenburg, Germany




Lovely light.


----------



## candyman (Oct 15, 2014)

RobertG. said:


> Sunset in Mecklenburg, Germany



Very nice landscape!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 15, 2014)

87vr6 said:


> 5D3_6134 by volksron, on Flickr



I love the clarity of this shot, Mr. VR6


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 26, 2014)

A view of Scarborough South Bay and Oliver's Mount taken from the walls of Scarborough Castle, England. Scarborough is a very popular seaside resort in the north of England. 

5DII + 24-105L @ 50mm, f8, 1/160. A five frame panoramic.


----------



## candyman (Oct 26, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> A view of Scarborough South Bay and Oliver's Mount taken from the walls of Scarborough Castle, England. Scarborough is a very popular seaside resort in the north of England.
> 
> *4DII* + 24-105L @ 50mm, f8, 1/160. A five frame panoramic.




Great view and wonderful in panorama captured. The name Scarborough reminds me of Scarborough Fair (S&G)
New camera? 8)


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 26, 2014)

candyman said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A view of Scarborough South Bay and Oliver's Mount taken from the walls of Scarborough Castle, England. Scarborough is a very popular seaside resort in the north of England.
> ...



Many thanks candyman. English Heritage have built a new stairway up to one of the ruined turrets on the walls of Scarborough Castle, so that enabled me to get the shot.

Yes 'Scarborough Fair' does refer to the annual fair that used to be held at Scarborough in the Middle Ages, when it was a 'Borough' of national importance, sited below the castle which dominated the area. Simon & Garfunkel made the traditional English ballad world famous. 

4D - CR never saw that coming did they ;D

I've amended it !


----------



## candyman (Oct 26, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...




;D ;D ;D ;D 


btw I am sure you are going to show us this view in the blue hour. I bet it will look marvelous with the light on around the bay.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 1, 2014)

Boy, can't compete with these posts but here's one of my better shots. 6D and 24-70 F4. Near Vernon, BC

Jack


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Nov 6, 2014)

IMG_9353 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr

Proof that sometimes you don't need to shoot wide angle for landscapes. Shot using the Tamron 150-600mm.


----------



## PFerrara (Nov 8, 2014)

Lots of respect for you landscape photographers out there. After waking up before dawn for nearly a week to capture the sunrise in the OBX, I finally got something a little bit interesting on the last day. In all the rest the sun was obscured by thick cloud cover from a weather system that hung around most of the week. 


T1i, Sigma 18-250, ISO 100, 1/125, f/6.3


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 9, 2014)

PFerrara said:


> Lots of respect for you landscape photographers out there. After waking up before dawn for nearly a week to capture the sunrise in the OBX, I finally got something a little bit interesting on the last day. In all the rest the sun was obscured by thick cloud cover from a weather system that hung around most of the week.
> 
> 
> T1i, Sigma 18-250, ISO 100, 1/125, f/6.3



I love the mood this shot has from the pinkish tone that goes throughout the photo. Great!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi PFerrara. 
This just proves that patience and persistence are key to a good photo. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



PFerrara said:


> Lots of respect for you landscape photographers out there. After waking up before dawn for nearly a week to capture the sunrise in the OBX, I finally got something a little bit interesting on the last day. In all the rest the sun was obscured by thick cloud cover from a weather system that hung around most of the week.
> 
> 
> T1i, Sigma 18-250, ISO 100, 1/125, f/6.3


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 9, 2014)

Hopefully this qualifies as landscape - a more abstract one ...


----------



## Khalai (Nov 9, 2014)

A recent piece from a workshop, fortnight ago...


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2014)

mb66energy said:


> Hopefully this qualifies as landscape - a more abstract one ...



I like this shot. Well done.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Nov 22, 2014)

Praia da Ursa Panorama by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sunset by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## TomF (Nov 27, 2014)

Ohia Lehua Tree, Bird Park, slopes of Kiluea, Island of Hawaii.

Film, remember that stuff?


----------



## TomF (Nov 27, 2014)

White House Ruin, Canyon De Chelly, AZ

Film....


----------



## eml58 (Nov 28, 2014)

Anybody else noticed on the 1Dx Gallery you can no longer post images ??, make comment etc ?? Or is this issue particular to me ??

1Dx & Otus 55f/1.4 @ f/4 1/60th ISO 100

Naoshima Island Japan


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello Edward,

Here's the answer 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23585.0


----------



## eml58 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ahh, been travelling for 2 months so missed this, thanks Click, I guess I need to check if there's a Gallery for the Otus 55, appreciatted.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 28, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Anybody else noticed on the 1Dx Gallery you can no longer post images ??, make comment etc ?? Or is this issue particular to me ??
> 
> 1Dx & Otus 55f/1.4 @ f/4 1/60th ISO 100
> 
> Naoshima Island Japan



What an unusual picture ! 

And just shouts quality. I've always been a fan of 50 mil on 35 mm format, looks like the Otus and Sigma will rekindle interest in that focal length, a good thing.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else noticed on the 1Dx Gallery you can no longer post images ??, make comment etc ?? Or is this issue particular to me ??
> ...



Hi Sporgon, Naoshima Island on the Japanese Sento Sea, place has been given over to some amazing artists, a Japanese Business Chap with exceptionally deep pockets has basically turned this small Island into an Art Museum.

The "Yellow Pumpkin" sits on the end of a stone jetty just in front of the Hotel I was staying at, "Benesse House", for anyone interested in Japanese Art the Island is a must, it's about 4 Hours by Bullet Train South of Tokyo, then a Ferry to the Island.

The attached is closer to Tokyo, Hakone, the Shinto Shrine on the side of Lake Ashi

Also 1Dx & Otus 55 @ f/1.4


----------



## rpt (Nov 28, 2014)

TomF said:


> White House Ruin, Canyon De Chelly, AZ
> 
> Film....


Wow! Love it.

Mackenna's Gold site?


----------



## rpt (Nov 28, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...


Lovely!

But where are your cats or bears or elephants?


----------



## eml58 (Nov 29, 2014)

rpt said:


> Lovely!
> 
> But where are your cats or bears or elephants?



Hi RPT, yes, I miss them as well, but being happily married and staying that way requires extreme sacrifice from time to time, so, it's temples, art sites, slow moving rivers, Gucci & Herme shops with the occasional view of Chanel, I wish it was even the English Chanel, sadly not.


----------



## rpt (Nov 29, 2014)

eml58 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely!
> ...


 

I know what you are talking about.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 29, 2014)

Borobudur Java Indonesia, at 0430ish

1Dx Otus 55 @ f/1.4


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2014)

Very nice Edward. I really like this picture.


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Nov 29, 2014)

Some wide angle shots with Canon EOS 5D Mark III and Samyang 14 2.8 lens




Sunset at the beach by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr




The beach at sunset by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## TomD (Nov 29, 2014)

Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone


----------



## Pookie (Nov 29, 2014)

Portraits from San Gregorio State Beach, California...


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 29, 2014)

Pookie said:


> Portraits from San Gregorio State Beach, California...



Awesome light in this one, Pookie!


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2014)

Beautiful shot Pookie. Nicely done.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 30, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice Edward. I really like this picture.



Appreciated, Thanks Click


----------



## eml58 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ummm, Pookie, who's looking at the background landscape??

But having seen this I now feel better about posting an Image of a seated Buhda.

But agree with others, lovely light, same for the young lady.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks, I consider it more of a landscape than anything else... Elinchrom Quadra into a 1 meter softbox.


----------



## eml58 (Dec 2, 2014)

Sunset Naoshima Island Sento Sea of Japan

1Dx Otus 55 & f/16 10seconds ISO100


----------



## ReggieABrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Feedback is welcomed!


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Sunset Naoshima Island Sento Sea of Japan
> 
> 1Dx Otus 55 & f/16 10seconds ISO100



That's a great shot Edward. Well done Sir!


----------



## Stig (Dec 4, 2014)

ReggieABrown said:


> Feedback is welcomed!



Very nice... I'm into long daylight exposures and the pier is a nice leading line


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2014)

ReggieABrown said:


> Feedback is welcomed!



Very nice picture. I like the composition with the pier.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 6, 2014)

A couple of weeks ago I had driven up to Palomar Mt to catch the sunrise. Unfortunately I drove through all the clouds on the way up but the fog sitting atop Lake Henshaw made up for it as the sun rose.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2014)

Beautiful shot ERHP. I really like this one.


----------



## ReggieABrown (Dec 7, 2014)

Click said:


> ReggieABrown said:
> 
> 
> > Feedback is welcomed!
> ...



Thank you!!


----------



## ReggieABrown (Dec 7, 2014)

Stig said:


> ReggieABrown said:
> 
> 
> > Feedback is welcomed!
> ...



Thank you!!


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 7, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot ERHP. I really like this one.




+1


----------



## eml58 (Dec 7, 2014)

ERHP said:


> A couple of weeks ago I had driven up to Palomar Mt to catch the sunrise. Unfortunately I drove through all the clouds on the way up but the fog sitting atop Lake Henshaw made up for it as the sun rose.



Very nice Image, well done


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 16, 2014)

Had a recent trip to Helmsley Castle in Yorkshire, England. The castle is quite unusual in that it incorporated not just one moat, but two. A sort of double ditch affair. The castle was used as a Royalist stronghold in the English Civil War around 1644, and after the war it was destroyed by the new parliament. The building in the picture close to the second ditch is actually Tudor in date ( 1500s), and not medieval, unlike the tower which is about 1200. 

A six frame pano shot on 6D + 24-70 f4 IS at about 35mm in the very last of the sun before it disappeared below the wooded horizon.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 16, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Had a recent trip to Helmsley Castle in Yorkshire, England. The castle is quite unusual in that it incorporated not just one moat, but two. A sort of double ditch affair. The castle was used as a Royalist stronghold in the English Civil War around 1644, and after the war it was destroyed by the new parliament. The building in the picture close to the second ditch is actually Tudor in date ( 1500s), and not medieval, unlike the tower which is about 1200.
> 
> A six frame pano shot on 6D + 24-70 f4 IS at about 35mm in the very last of the sun before it disappeared below the wooded horizon.



Great shot with good clarity and colours, and a history lesson to go with it. *all thumbs up* (and I don't even like history)


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Had a recent trip to Helmsley Castle in Yorkshire, England. The castle is quite unusual in that it incorporated not just one moat, but two. A sort of double ditch affair. The castle was used as a Royalist stronghold in the English Civil War around 1644, and after the war it was destroyed by the new parliament. The building in the picture close to the second ditch is actually Tudor in date ( 1500s), and not medieval, unlike the tower which is about 1200.
> 
> A six frame pano shot on 6D + 24-70 f4 IS at about 35mm in the very last of the sun before it disappeared below the wooded horizon.



Beautiful shot Sporgon. Nicely done.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 16, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot Sporgon. Nicely done.



Thanks Click and Domino !



DominoDude said:


> (and I don't even like history)



Bet I could get you interested if you came on a shoot with me !


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 17, 2014)

I put these under 'landscape' gallery because I think of these as landscapes as much as anything.

This is Southwell Minster in Nottinghamshire, England, a building that has some incredibly old architecture, especially in the nave section of the church where it dates from about 1140. A bit of historical trivia: this was where King Charles I was captured at the end of the English Civil War. 

Shot on 6D, 24-70 f4 IS @ 35mm, a six frame pano. f8, ISO 400.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2014)

Beautiful light. Well done Sporgon.


----------



## niteclicks (Dec 17, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I put these under 'landscape' gallery because I think of these as landscapes as much as anything.
> 
> This is Southwell Minster in Nottinghamshire, England, a building that has some incredibly old architecture, especially in the nave section of the church where it dates from about 1140. A bit of historical trivia: this was where King Charles I was captured at the end of the English Civil War.
> 
> Shot on 6D, 24-70 f4 IS @ 35mm, a six frame pano. f8, ISO 400.



Stunning


----------



## CurtL5 (Dec 17, 2014)

Kauai - hard to mess that place up!


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2014)

CurtL5 said:


> Kauai - hard to mess that place up!



Awesome 8)


----------



## rpt (Dec 18, 2014)

Click said:


> CurtL5 said:
> 
> 
> > Kauai - hard to mess that place up!
> ...


+1
Fantastic. Love the reflection in the water.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 18, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Borobudur Java Indonesia, at 0430ish
> 
> 1Dx Otus 55 @ f/1.4



Nice shot


----------



## eml58 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> This is Southwell Minster in Nottinghamshire, England, a building that has some incredibly old architecture, especially in the nave section of the church where it dates from about 1140. A bit of historical trivia: this was where King Charles I was captured at the end of the English Civil War.



Really Sporgon, your Pano Images are superb, this one in particular, had a look at your web site as well, wonderful Images.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 19, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful light. Well done Sporgon.





niteclicks said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I put these under 'landscape' gallery because I think of these as landscapes as much as anything.
> ...



Many thanks Click and niteclicks, appreciated.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 19, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > This is Southwell Minster in Nottinghamshire, England, a building that has some incredibly old architecture, especially in the nave section of the church where it dates from about 1140. A bit of historical trivia: this was where King Charles I was captured at the end of the English Civil War.
> ...



Many thanks eml. I do feel that the panos gain not only from being a wider-than-normal vista, but also effectively being from a larger format. Basically the picture is being made with more light.


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Dec 30, 2014)

A few from California...

















www.JordanSternPhotography.com


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2014)

Jordansternphotography said:


> A few from California...




Beautiful pictures, Jordan. I especially like the 2nd one. Well done.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 2, 2015)

The last light of 2014. Not a classic image but the sort of thing I like.

5DII + 40m pancake


----------



## tonyz (Jan 2, 2015)

Lake District UK


----------



## ftico (Jan 2, 2015)

Mackworth Island, Maine. Comments are welcome.


----------



## ftico (Jan 2, 2015)

An attempt with exposure merging. Scarborough Marsh, Maine. Again, comments are welcome.


----------



## climber (Jan 2, 2015)

ftico said:


> An attempt with exposure merging. Scarborough Marsh, Maine. Again, comments are welcome.



Great! I like the composition and post processing. Did you merge them manually or in any HDR program?


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2015)

tonyz said:


> Lake District UK




Very nice picture Tony.


----------



## ftico (Jan 2, 2015)

climber said:


> ftico said:
> 
> 
> > An attempt with exposure merging. Scarborough Marsh, Maine. Again, comments are welcome.
> ...



Thanks! I used the LR/Enfuse plug-in in Lightroom 5, with some additional post-processing on the result also in lightroom. Of the (cheap/free) things I tried, Enfuse is the one that has given me the most natural results with least effort.


----------



## tonyz (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks Click!


----------



## candyman (Jan 3, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Last light of the day lights up Etton West Woods, Yorkshire, England
> 
> 5DII + 40mm pancake



Wonderful photo!


----------



## RobertG. (Jan 4, 2015)

View over Grand Bay, Commonwealth of Dominica


----------



## jrjr99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sunset - Ripley (Near Woking) - River Wey by jrjr73, on Flickr


----------



## jrjr99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sunset - Ripley (near woking) River Wey by jrjr73, on Flickr


----------



## kaswindell (Jan 4, 2015)

Niagara Falls at Sunset


----------



## EELinneman (Jan 4, 2015)

9 shot pano of Chicago taken in June 2014 at sunrise the morning of my cousin's son's funeral.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2015)

EELinneman said:


> 9 shot pano of Chicago taken in June 2014 at sunrise the morning of my cousin's son's funeral.



Beautiful. We have to look at it using the larger version to really appreciate it. Well done EELinneman.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 4, 2015)

candyman said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Last light of the day lights up Etton West Woods, Yorkshire, England
> ...



Thanks candyman ! One of my more subtle pictures.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 5, 2015)

Click said:


> EELinneman said:
> 
> 
> > 9 shot pano of Chicago taken in June 2014 at sunrise the morning of my cousin's son's funeral.
> ...


+1
Would have loved to see the full resolution version of this one. Never knew Chicago could look this beautiful!


----------



## Lesmen27 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hitland, Netherlands



140824_012 by 123_456, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 10, 2015)

Great photos everyone. I'll add a few.


Makapu Lookout, Oahu, Hawaii towards Kailua by EricJ777, on Flickr


Rabbit Island, Makapuu Lookout, Oahu, Hawaii by EricJ777, on Flickr


Kailua Beach, Oahu, Hawaii by EricJ777, on Flickr


The Mokes island, Kailua Bay, Oahu, Hawaii by EricJ777, on Flickr


Kailua Bay kitesurfer by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 11, 2015)

NY in the distant.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 11, 2015)

Lesmen27 said:


> Hitland, Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> 140824_012 by 123_456, on Flickr



love the string of clouds!


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2015)

AshtonNekolah said:


> NY in the distant.



Beautiful sky colors.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

Click said:


> AshtonNekolah said:
> 
> 
> > NY in the distant.
> ...



Yes, very unique.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 11, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Great photos everyone. I'll add a few.
> 
> 
> Makapu Lookout, Oahu, Hawaii towards Kailua by EricJ777, on Flickr
> ...



If this is where you live I may have to come and stay with you for a while !


----------



## John Thomas (Jan 11, 2015)

From the Holy Mount Athos:

http://asceticexperience.com/portfolio/proof-something-properly/
http://asceticexperience.com/portfolio/holy-monastery-kostamonitou-kastamonitou/
http://asceticexperience.com/portfolio/path-virtue/

And some breathtaking architecture shots at:

http://asceticexperience.com/portfolio/circular-world/


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Great photos everyone. I'll add a few.
> ...



;D ;D ;D
You wouldn't be the first, especially during winter months 
Yes, I consider myself lucky to live in such a nice place.


----------



## paolo80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Amalfi Coast (6D 35mm F2 IS)


----------



## paolo80 (Jan 12, 2015)

6D 70-200 F4 IS


----------



## paolo80 (Jan 12, 2015)

6D 16-36 F2.8 II


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jan 12, 2015)

Blue Spring, Waikato NZ, 1st Jan 2015







http://minus.com/i/b1j0cJXpgKavE


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2015)

paolo80 said:


> Amalfi Coast (6D 35mm F2 IS)



Cool shot.


----------



## SwnSng (Jan 12, 2015)

Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## Stefano Carini (Jan 12, 2015)

Fall in the Tetons (Grand Tetons National Park)
Canon 70D , 10/10/2014


----------



## Stefano Carini (Jan 12, 2015)

Dramatic Clouds (HDR)
Canon Rebel XTi
08/04/2011


----------



## Pookie (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## candyman (Jan 12, 2015)

Pookie said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 12, 2015)

Pookie said:


>



Amazing! Very well done!


----------



## paolo80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Acadia National Park
5D MKI + 17-40


----------



## rpt (Jan 12, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


Lovely!


----------



## Pookie (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks Candyman and Yorgasor


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2015)

Stefano Carini said:


> Dramatic Clouds (HDR)
> Canon Rebel XTi
> 08/04/2011



Beautiful. Welcome to cr.


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2015)

Pookie said:


> http://www.davidkm.com/Portfolio/i-BvKC2xD/A



I really like this picture. Nicely done Pookie.


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2015)

paolo80 said:


> Acadia National Park
> 5D MKI + 17-40




Very nice shot, Paolo. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> ]Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



Lovely. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jan 12, 2015)

Stefano,
The first words out of my mouth upon seeing your photo: "HOLY COW!!!"
-r




Stefano Carini said:


> Dramatic Clouds (HDR)
> Canon Rebel XTi
> 08/04/2011


----------



## ecka (Jan 12, 2015)

IMG_1261 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## Slashp (Jan 13, 2015)

Here are three long exposures during sunrise at Upper Crystal reservoir in Santa Cruz mountains (5D Mark III 16-35L f4)

















John


----------



## candyman (Jan 13, 2015)

Slashp said:


> Here are three long exposures during sunrise at Upper Crystal reservoir in Santa Cruz mountains (5D Mark III 16-35L f4)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great photos John. May personal favorite is the first one


----------



## Slashp (Jan 13, 2015)

candyman said:


> Great photos John. May personal favorite is the first one



Thank you


----------



## climber (Jan 17, 2015)

Panorama...


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2015)

climber said:


> Panorama...



Beautiful shot, climber.


----------



## candyman (Jan 17, 2015)

climber said:


> Panorama...




Just wonderful !


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2015)

PropeNonComposMentis said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Panorama...
> ...


Not belittling the image at all, but PropeNonComposMentis, what boundaries do you think are being pushed in it?


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Jan 17, 2015)

Maui. North shore.


----------



## climber (Jan 17, 2015)

Click said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Panorama...
> ...





candyman said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Panorama...
> ...





PropeNonComposMentis said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Panorama...
> ...





privatebydesign said:


> PropeNonComposMentis said:
> 
> 
> > climber said:
> ...



Thank guys. I really appreciate all of your comments, whether you like it or not.

And I agree that there were not any boundaries pushed with this image, too.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 17, 2015)

Road to Musandam (Oman)


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 17, 2015)

Khasab Castle, Musandam, Oman. >360 degrees cylindrical panorama.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 17, 2015)

Road to Musandam (picture taken from moving vehicle).


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 17, 2015)

Li River in Guilin, China


----------



## George D. (Jan 17, 2015)

Landscape in the city (Edinburgh).


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 18, 2015)

Seebi Island, Musandam (Oman).


----------



## Vern (Jan 19, 2015)

1DX, 300 2.8 II, 1/250, f3.5, ISO 640.


----------



## applecider (Jan 21, 2015)

A couple of views of Mt Hood from Lewis and Clark college. One is a single shot with some adjustments, the other a HDR of three shots tone mapped in photo matrix. Be interested in opinions of + and -'s. All shot with canon 100mmL on a 5D3.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jan 27, 2015)

Really happy with how this turned out. Five shot panorama with Canon 5D MKii and Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro at F/13 iso 100.



Palisades Falls at Sunset by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jan 27, 2015)

Lake Minnewanka, Banff NP, AB, Canada, late this past September


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 27, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Really happy with how this turned out. Five shot panorama with Canon 5D MKii and Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro at F/13 iso 100.



I really like this. Personally I might have ended it roughly where ice meets the sides of the frame, but thats just a personal preference. Very well executed shot/stitch


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Really happy with how this turned out. Five shot panorama with Canon 5D MKii and Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro at F/13 iso 100.



Very nice. Lovely sky. Well done Andy.


----------



## rpt (Jan 28, 2015)

Click said:


> Andy_Hodapp said:
> 
> 
> > Really happy with how this turned out. Five shot panorama with Canon 5D MKii and Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro at F/13 iso 100.
> ...


+1

Beautiful!


----------



## dpc (Jan 29, 2015)

Winter on the south-western prairies of Saskatchewan


----------



## mehaue (Feb 1, 2015)

Some lake in the northern part of Yosemite Nationalpark, CA


Lake at Yosemite Nationalpark, CA by Martin Hüsser, on Flickr


----------



## climber (Feb 1, 2015)

MartinH said:


> Some lake in the northern part of Yosemite Nationalpark, CA
> 
> 
> Lake at Yosemite Nationalpark, CA by Martin Hüsser, on Flickr



Great! is this Tenaya Lake?


----------



## candyman (Feb 1, 2015)

dpc said:


> Winter on the south-western prairies of Saskatchewan




I feel the cold....
very nice photos dpc!


----------



## candyman (Feb 1, 2015)

MartinH said:


> Some lake in the northern part of Yosemite Nationalpark, CA
> 
> 
> Lake at Yosemite Nationalpark, CA by Martin Hüsser, on Flickr




Very nice photo Martin


----------



## sergeignatkin (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2015)

MartinH said:


> Some lake in the northern part of Yosemite Nationalpark, CA




Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Feb 1, 2015)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Winter on the south-western prairies of Saskatchewan
> ...



Thanks, Candyman!


----------



## dpc (Feb 1, 2015)

MartinH said:


> Some lake in the northern part of Yosemite Nationalpark, CA
> 
> 
> Lake at Yosemite Nationalpark, CA by Martin Hüsser, on Flickr




Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Feb 1, 2015)

sergeignatkin said:


>




Great! Love the four seasons motif.


----------



## andarx (Feb 1, 2015)

Near Lorne, Victoria, Australia



Morning by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Sporgon. 
Beautiful shot with an interesting story, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Sporgon said:


> The ruined church is all that is left of the deserted medieval village of Wharram Percy in Yorkshire, England. The site is now owned by English Heritage.
> 
> THe village suffered in the Black Death of about 1350. However it's final demise came when the ruling Lord decided to do away with the peasant's fields and put it all down to grazing for sheep due to the profitability of the wool trade. And we think we have it bad now !
> 
> 5DII + 24-105 @ 32 mil, f4.5, 1/100, ISO 160.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 3, 2015)

One of many miniature waterfalls along a stream near Little Langdale in the English Lake District. 




Untitled by colin|whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2015)

very nice shot, Coldhands.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 4, 2015)

Jebel Al Harim, Musandam, Oman. Stitched from 9 photo's at 17mm f/8 (17-40L) on a 5DMkIII


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 4, 2015)

Jebel Al Harim


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 4, 2015)

Jebel Al Harim


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 4, 2015)

4x4 driving Oman


----------



## Schmave (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been a lurker for a while on this forum but I started reading through this thread and got inspired to post a few landscape shots. 




Geirangerfjord, Norway by Justin Kane, on Flickr




Glider Port Sunset HDR Manual Blend by Justin Kane, on Flickr




Awesome Sunset by Justin Kane, on Flickr




Preikestolen, Norway by Justin Kane, on Flickr

I wish the sky wasn't blown out on this one but oh well. I still like the foliage colors.



Kiyomizu-Dera Temple in the Fall by Justin Kane, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Feb 17, 2015)

Schmave said:


> I've been a lurker for a while on this forum but I started reading through this thread and got inspired to post a few landscape shots.




Those are some very nice photos. I like the first one
Welcome to CR!


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2015)

Schmave said:


> I've been a lurker for a while on this forum but I started reading through this thread and got inspired to post a few landscape shots.




Beautiful shots. Welcome to CR


----------



## Schmave (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks candyman and Click!


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 19, 2015)

The One that did not get away - Chrissy Fields by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Feb 19, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> The One that did not get away - Chrissy Fields by Boys and Bees, on Flickr




That's a wonderful view and photo. Much nicer to see it in large format. Well done!


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautiful. Nicely done SwnSng.


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Candyman and Click! 

here is a little bitter sweet story to go with it:

The One that didn't get away

I witnessed one of the most amazing Sunsets at Chrissy Fields with my Phamily. My Valentines present from my wife was a surprise visit to Chrissy Fields while she and Uncle Kenneth Train watch the boys run around the shore while I did my thing. I am so glad I was able to get this shot but 20 yards in front of the location of this image was another pond that had an amazing reflection that stretched almost the entirety of the bridge from top to bottom, side to side. Missed that shot because being the fly-by-the-seat-of-my-pants type of person I neglected to bring a second battery. I am still grateful that the battery had enough juice to capture this one and of course sharing the most epic bitter sweet moment with my wife, the last two on the beach at that spot. In that sense I guess the big one didn't get away because If i had gotten the shot there wouldn't have been much of a story, only a pretty picture. Now I have both.


----------



## rpt (Feb 19, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> The One that did not get away - Chrissy Fields by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


Lovely! What did you do in PP?


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 19, 2015)

rpt said:


> SwnSng said:
> 
> 
> > The One that did not get away - Chrissy Fields by Boys and Bees, on Flickr
> ...



lifted shadows, cropped for better composition, changed profile and adjusted white balance with a pinch of vibrancy. 

edit:
oh and Noise reduction.


----------



## bgran8 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey guys,

NOTE: Click on the files to see them clearly. They look blurry for some reason on the main page.

Here is a shot from Matador Beach in Malibu, CA. The first is the fully edited version. The second is pretty much how it looked uploaded to Lightroom. I shot it at ISO 50 on my 5d Mark II. I find I can lift the shadows a lot more than even at ISO 100.

Any critique is appreciated.


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2015)

bgran8 said:


> Here is a shot from Matador Beach in Malibu, CA. The first is the fully edited version. The second is pretty much how it looked uploaded to Lightroom. I shot it at ISO 50 on my 5d Mark II. I find I can lift the shadows a lot more than even at ISO 100.




Awesome. I really like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Feb 24, 2015)

My backyard a couple days ago. Canon 5d mkii pano with 200mm f/2.8 ii



IMG_2928-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> My backyard a couple days ago. Canon 5d mkii pano with 200mm f/2.8 ii



Beautiful landscape.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 24, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> My backyard a couple days ago. Canon 5d mkii pano with 200mm f/2.8 ii
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2928-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



It's a great lens for panos; I'm a fan of the 200mm f/2.8 - it's not too heavy, not too expensive but is a first rate optic. Because of the aperture generally required for landscape IS wouldn't be that much of a help anyway, at least not at low ISO, so I like it as is.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 25, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> My backyard a couple days ago. Canon 5d mkii pano with 200mm f/2.8 ii
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2928-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Nice backyard!


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 2, 2015)

Here is my front yard



IMG_2981 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Mar 2, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Here is my front yard
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2981 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Wow, having that in your front yard...I wouldn't go anywhere anymore...


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Here is my front yard



Beautiful


----------



## rpt (Mar 2, 2015)

candyman said:


> Andy_Hodapp said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my front yard
> ...



Neither would I!

Lovely shots Andy!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2015)

Got to give that a +1.

Cheers, Graham. 



rpt said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, having that in your front yard...I wouldn't go anywhere anymore...
> ...


----------



## mps (Mar 3, 2015)

land vs cityscape


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2015)

mps said:


> land vs cityscape



I really like your first picture. Nicely done.


----------



## rpt (Mar 3, 2015)

Click said:


> mps said:
> 
> 
> > land vs cityscape
> ...


+1

That one is superb. There is a bright spot near the foot of the mountain on the left. Any idea what that is?


----------



## mps (Mar 4, 2015)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > mps said:
> ...


thanks a lot! that has to be smoke, many farmers in SEA (the picture was taken in yunnan, china, about 50km north of the vietnamese-chinese border - so i guess its safe to call this SouthEastAsia) burn down the underwood to prevent bigger, natural caused fires


----------



## tomscott (Mar 4, 2015)

Mesa Arch, Canyonlands, Utah by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Mesa Arch, Canyonlands, Utah. After some crazy weather the day before and really bad light and disappointing pics, I camped at 6000ft through a snow storm, van froze inside and got up at 5-30am to get this image. I think it was worth it what do you think? Truly awe inspiring place.

Currently traveling 3 months across the U.S. Don't know if you have seen my thread, but don't have a lot of time to update it. So I load a few of the best pics a day on my Instagram if you want to follow me along my journey. 

My add is tomscott88


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2015)

Beautiful shot Tom. 8)


----------



## rpt (Mar 5, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot Tom. 8)


+1

You are one tough cookie Tom!


----------



## Northstar (Mar 5, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Mesa Arch, Canyonlands, Utah by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr
> 
> Mesa Arch, Canyonlands, Utah. After some crazy weather the day before and really bad light and disappointing pics, I camped at 6000ft through a snow storm, van froze inside and got up at 5-30am to get this image. I think it was worth it what do you think? Truly awe inspiring place.
> 
> ...



Beautiful photo Tom! Congrats!

Although I will say that your definition of a snow storm and mine (from Minnesnowta) are quite different ;D


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## gbchriste (Mar 5, 2015)

PropeNonComposMentis said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks so much!


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2015)

Lovely B&W. Nicely done gbchriste.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 5, 2015)

Click said:


> Lovely B&W. Nicely done gbchriste.



Thank you!


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 5, 2015)

Mid storm near my house.


----------



## tolusina (Mar 5, 2015)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Mid storm near my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not much like but instantly brought "Moonrise Over Hernandez" to mind.
Sorry I can't compliment you any better than that.....


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 5, 2015)

tolusina said:


> It's not much like but instantly brought "Moonrise Over Hernandez" to mind.
> Sorry I can't compliment you any better than that.....



No worries.


----------



## tolusina (Mar 5, 2015)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > It's not much like but instantly brought "Moonrise Over Hernandez" to mind.
> ...


Are you familiar with M. O. H.?


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 5, 2015)

tolusina said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > tolusina said:
> ...



Just looked it up. Awesome photo. Compliment enough


----------



## castillophotodesign (Mar 5, 2015)

Here is one of my favorite views of Miami shot with the 24-70mm f2.8L II! 

If you wanna learn how I shoot all my landscapes and cityscape checkout my new tutorial in youtube, where i go over all the canon gear I use and how I use it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7CYO2a_9IE


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2015)

castillophotodesign said:


> Here is one of my favorite views of Miami shot with the 24-70mm f2.8L II!



Very nice picture. Well done.


----------



## tomscott (Mar 6, 2015)

PropeNonComposMentis said:


> bgran8 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



Think that's a bit harsh, but like I said I've been on the road for 5 months and only have my iPad mini and Photoshop express so can't really tell how colour correct it is. But I did very little pp the scene is pretty much how it was with a little contrast.


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 7, 2015)

gbchriste said:


> ...



Fog can do wonders with a photo like nothing else. Exceptional shot, Gbchriste!


----------



## Bullwye (Mar 7, 2015)

Not as awsome as some of the images I saw here but I still like it. Would love to get some feedback of you guys. Thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Bullwye. 
As with most things, awesome is in the eye of the beholder, I'm with you, I like this picture, great foreboding with a sense of breakthrough. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Bullwye said:


> Not as awsome as some of the images I saw here but I still like it. Would love to get some feedback of you guys. Thanks!


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2015)

Bullwye said:


> Not as awsome as some of the images I saw here but I still like it. Would love to get some feedback of you guys. Thanks!



Lovely shot. Beautiful sky. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 7, 2015)

No, that is very awesome! Very nice.
-r




Bullwye said:


> Not as awsome as some of the images I saw here but I still like it. Would love to get some feedback of you guys. Thanks!


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Mar 7, 2015)

jhubson1 said:


> Solitude


Really nice one, looks like the filter was a bit to strong here or was it intentional?


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Mar 7, 2015)

man what a fresh beautiful world we live in, great images indeed.


----------



## BradGrove (Mar 10, 2015)

Image taken at Glenorchy, New Zealand (South Isle)

Canon EOS 5D MkIII
Canon EF 17-40 f/4L USM @17mm

1/50 sec @ f/8; ISO 50

HDR - 7 x exposures @ 1 EV


----------



## BradGrove (Mar 10, 2015)

Image taken at Lake Wanaka, New Zealand (South Isle)

Canon EOS 5D MKIII
Canon EF 17-40 f/4L USM @ 32mm

1.3 sec @ f/8; ISO 50


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2015)

BradGrove said:


> Image taken at Glenorchy, New Zealand (South Isle)
> 
> Canon EOS 5D MkIII
> Canon EF 17-40 f/4L USM @17mm
> ...




Awesome. I really like this picture. Well done Brad.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 10, 2015)

BradGrove said:


> Image taken at Lake Wanaka, New Zealand (South Isle)
> 
> Canon EOS 5D MKIII
> Canon EF 17-40 f/4L USM @ 32mm
> ...



That is just fabulous. Love it!


----------



## ray5 (Mar 10, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Mesa Arch, Canyonlands, Utah by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr
> 
> Mesa Arch, Canyonlands, Utah. After some crazy weather the day before and really bad light and disappointing pics, I camped at 6000ft through a snow storm, van froze inside and got up at 5-30am to get this image. I think it was worth it what do you think? Truly awe inspiring place.
> 
> ...



Very nice shot. I hope to go there this fall. Please share more pictures and experiences. Thx,
ray


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 10, 2015)

BradGrove said:


> Image taken at Lake Wanaka, New Zealand (South Isle)
> 
> Canon EOS 5D MKIII
> Canon EF 17-40 f/4L USM @ 32mm
> ...



Fabulous!


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 10, 2015)

BradGrove said:


> Image taken at Glenorchy, New Zealand (South Isle)
> 
> Canon EOS 5D MkIII
> Canon EF 17-40 f/4L USM @17mm
> ...



In this shot, and the one from Lake Wanaka, the English language, however rich, fail to come up with a proper adjective to use.
I'll have to settle for just staring at it, while my jaw drops to the floor.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## dhr90 (Mar 15, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Been over to North Wales to do a series on the great English castles built by Edward I in around 1250 AD to keep the Welsh in line. The air in North Wales is so unpolluted that lichens grow all over the place; they will not grow with any degree of pollution. Stopped by this beautiful tree covered in lichen on my way to Harlech castle.
> 
> 5DII + Nikkor 50mm f/2



Nice photo, haven't seen lichen in that volume before. 

Although I will dispute with your statement in your penultimate sentence. I conducted a study in Southampton on air quality, with lichen growth as one indicator amongst others, it was found in some species or another in 90% of our test areas across the city, the only real absence being right next to busy roads.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 15, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Been over to North Wales to do a series on the great English castles built by Edward I in around 1250 AD to keep the Welsh in line. The air in North Wales is so unpolluted that lichens grow all over the place; they will not grow with any degree of pollution. Stopped by this beautiful tree covered in lichen on my way to Harlech castle.
> ...



Thanks for that. I suspect my information is a little out of date. Air quality in urban areas has probably improved since I was at school !


----------



## candyman (Mar 16, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Been to North Wales to do a series on the great English castles built by Edward I around 1280 to keep the Welsh in line, or stop them singing. There are three of them, Conwy, Caernarfon and Harlech. This shot is of Caernarfon, a castle that is in a remarkable state of repair to say that it has stood for 700 odd years. Out of picture and up to the right there are the remains of a massive Roman fort that would have dwarfed this castle. Strange to think that when this castle was built the Roman Fort would have been 700 years old, even back then.
> 
> I've used my technique to try and achieve a reasonably accurate perspective despite the wide angle. All the shots of this castle taken from across the narrow estuary make the estuary look huge and the castle small. Shot on my 5DII + a Nikkor 50mm f/2 which is rapidly becoming my favourite lens for panoramics. It is very sharp at infinity, f4 - 5.6 and gives impressive and pleasing contrast. In fact I did nearly all the pictures on this trip with just a 50mm lens.
> 
> A five frame pano, ISO 160, 1/125s, f5.6, bracketed exposure for the white buildings on the right.



That's a very nice photo and story too.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 17, 2015)

candyman said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Been to North Wales to do a series on the great English castles built by Edward I around 1280 to keep the Welsh in line, or stop them singing. There are three of them, Conwy, Caernarfon and Harlech. This shot is of Caernarfon, a castle that is in a remarkable state of repair to say that it has stood for 700 odd years. Out of picture and up to the right there are the remains of a massive Roman fort that would have dwarfed this castle. Strange to think that when this castle was built the Roman Fort would have been 700 years old, even back then.
> ...



Many thanks candyman. I'm really pleased with this one. I resisted the temptation to leave before the last light in order to avoid heavy traffic on the way home - so waited the last forty minutes; it was worth it.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 18, 2015)

A quiet lake

Canon 7D + sigma 8-16mm


----------



## candyman (Mar 18, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> A quiet lake
> 
> Canon 7D + sigma 8-16mm




Very nice light and location


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 18, 2015)

candyman said:


> GP.Masserano said:
> 
> 
> > A quiet lake
> ...






It is the Viverone lake (Piemonte-Italia) , in a quiet winter afternoon.
In the background, the mountains of the Valle d'Aosta
In summer instead is crossed by dozens of motorboats ...


----------



## SloPhoto (Mar 18, 2015)

gbchriste said:


>



Gorgeous!

Here's a new one for me. Just right place / right time, I guess. 





Wildflower Sunrise by mdsansone, on Flickr


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 18, 2015)

SloPhoto said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> A quiet lake
> 
> Canon 7D + sigma 8-16mm



Lovely light. Nicely done.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 19, 2015)

Sky was crazy this morning in Bozeman Montana. Grabbed my S100 and got a quick shot.



IMG_5795 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 19, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Here is a six frame panoramic shot of Beddgelert in North Wales, nestling under the highest peak, Snowdon, which you can just see with the very top in clouds.
> 
> Beddgelert got its name from the dog Gelert, faithful hound to a medieval prince; LLewelyn The Great in the 13th century, so about the same time as Caernarfon castle was being built. ( Picture of which is on the previous page).
> 
> ...




The next summer i will be in Wales, to visit the Pembroke NP and i will come back also to Snowdonia (that i have visited more than 10 years ago).

My heart and my brain have need of those landscapes!


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Sky was crazy this morning in Bozeman Montana. Grabbed my S100 and got a quick shot.




Beautiful. I really like this shot.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 20, 2015)

Santa Rosa Sound is the inter-coastal water way on the Northwest Florida Gulf coast, approximately 50 miles long and ranging from about 1/2 to 1 mile wide, that connects Pensacola Bay on the west end and Choctawhatchee Bay on the east end. It separates the mainland on the right from Santa Rosa Island on the left. In most places the island is barely 1/2 mile wide and separates the mainland and the sound from the Gulf of Mexico.

This is the same body of water that that Louisiana National Guard helicopter crashed in to last week, taking the lives of 4 soldiers and 7 Marines, although the site of the impact was about 10 miles further to the west from my vantage point on this bridge.


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2015)

Lovely sky. Nicely done, gbchriste.


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2015)

SloPhoto said:


> Here's a new one for me. Just right place / right time, I guess.



Awesome. Well done Matt.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 20, 2015)

Click said:


> Lovely sky. Nicely done, gbchriste.



Thanks!


----------



## tomscott (Mar 21, 2015)

Couple from Yosemite



Half Dome at Sunset, Yosemite by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



El Capitan, Cathedral Rocks, and Bridalveil Falls in the reflection of the Merced river by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Couple from Yosemite



Awesome. I really like the first picture. Well done Tom.


----------



## ray5 (Mar 21, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Couple from Yosemite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stunning!!


----------



## tomscott (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks so much


----------



## chauncey (Mar 22, 2015)

This thread is filled with great stuff. Don't often do landscape, but


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2015)

Cool shot, chauncey.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 22, 2015)

SloPhoto said:


> Here's a new one for me. Just right place / right time, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful shot and such vivid color


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 22, 2015)

Click said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Couple from Yosemite
> ...



+1
Really nice captures. 8)


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 22, 2015)

IMG_5875-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr

Any recommendations for a smoother HDR transition? This was handheld and it was a bit windy. You can see in some parts that the photographs don't match up.

Decided to try with just a single shot, amazed with the DR on the S100



IMG_5876-4 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Jeevz (Mar 25, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Any recommendations for a smoother HDR transition? This was handheld and it was a bit windy. You can see in some parts that the photographs don't match up.
> 
> Decided to try with just a single shot, amazed with the DR on the S100



Doesn't look like there is much need for HDR if you can pull that from one shot...
What software are you using. I don't use HDR software much anymore... but back when I did I found that SNS-HDR was the best.


----------



## LOALTD (Apr 2, 2015)

Yosemite last week from the theme park know as "tunnel view"!


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2015)

LOALTD said:


> Yosemite last week from the theme park know as "tunnel view"!




Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## telemaq76 (Apr 3, 2015)

pictures from Norway

#1




#2




#3


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 3, 2015)

chauncey said:


> This thread is filled with great stuff. Don't often do landscape, but



That's brilliant!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 3, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> pictures from Norway
> 
> #1
> 
> ...



Great series. The light is amazing!


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> pictures from Norway



Lovely shots.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Apr 11, 2015)

Shot I took last night with my 5d mkii and 17-40mm. Just got a drone a thought I would try a long exposure landscape with it flying through. Crashed half way through it and the battery low light started flashing but still think it looks pretty cool.



Drone Fly-By by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Andy. 
Very nice, I like the colours of the marker lights on your drone, I'm guessing it wasn't a hard crash or the drone is very resilient! ;D Interesting subject. 

Cheers, Graham. 




Andy_Hodapp said:


> Shot I took last night with my 5d mkii and 17-40mm. Just got a drone a thought I would try a long exposure landscape with it flying through. Crashed half way through it and the battery low light started flashing but still think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Apr 11, 2015)

The drone itself is a little Hubsan FPV X4, doesn't really weigh enough to do any damage to itself. It was super windy out so I lost control but I'm really looking forward to what kind of cool long exposure stuff I can do with it!



http://www.amazon.com/Hubsan-H107D-FPV-Mini-Quadcopter/dp/B00GSNWB5K/ref=sr_1_7?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1428710420&sr=1-7&keywords=hubsan+x4




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Andy.
> Very nice, I like the colours of the marker lights on your drone, I'm guessing it wasn't a hard crash or the drone is very resilient! ;D Interesting subject.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Andy. 
Thanks for the link and info. My Mrs bought me an indoor helicopter, (http://antesrcsida.webs.com/esky_004.jpg)I'm not allowed to fly it in the house any more, too many rotor dings in the arm of the chair! : Not great for small modern homes! :-[
Also you remind me that I have a pack of glow sticks just waiting for someone daft enough to wear some and go nuts whilst I take some long exposures. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 




Andy_Hodapp said:


> The drone itself is a little Hubsan FPV X4, doesn't really weigh enough to do any damage to itself. It was super windy out so I lost control but I'm really looking forward to what kind of cool long exposure stuff I can do with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 12, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Shot I took last night with my 5d mkii and 17-40mm. Just got a drone a thought I would try a long exposure landscape with it flying through. Crashed half way through it and the battery low light started flashing but still think it looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Drone Fly-By by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Be able to capture a photo likes this is worth the crash Andy


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 12, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Thanks for the link and info. My Mrs bought me an indoor helicopter, (http://antesrcsida.webs.com/esky_004.jpg)I'm not allowed to fly it in the house any more, too many rotor dings in the arm of the chair! : Not great for small modern homes! :-[



I got one of those tiny indoor drones and on it's first flight, the cat plucked it out of the air and it never flew again.....


----------



## Bernd FMC (Apr 12, 2015)

So you have to keep on practising - but no good Idea to let the Cat play with it:

http://www.holzwurm-stuht.de/media/christophindoorhd.flv

( A (127MB ) Video i shoot while a Guy fly an Indoorhelicopter, i fly sucht thing too, but SLIGTLY more carefull 8) )

Greetings Bernd


----------



## MARSVANDER (Apr 12, 2015)

I've looked for years at this site and never posted anything. I used the site for research, insight, and inspiration. Thank you everyone for sharing your work and insights. 
Now it's only fair for me to share. Hopefully some of you enjoy and it gives you inspiration. Here's to hoping the link to the image works right since it is my first time attempting to do this.
Shot:
Observation Point, Zion National Park
Canon 7D
Canon 24-105 F4 lens
Hoya Circular Polorizer
Canon Shutter Release
RRS Tripod
5 images stitched together in PS.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2015)

Beautiful. Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## gary samples (Apr 20, 2015)

5DIII 24/70 II


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 22, 2015)

6-frame (18 shot) pano of Castle Stalker just after sunset - best viewed large!



Castle Stalker Fiery Sunset Pano by GammyKnee, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2015)

GammyKnee, lovely! Well done.

Jack


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 23, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> GammyKnee, lovely! Well done.



Thanks. I was so glad I hung around long enough for the color to appear; up to and including actual sunset was nothing special at all. Then 5-10 mins after it really colored up!


----------



## rpt (Apr 23, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> GammyKnee, lovely! Well done.
> 
> Jack


+1

Wonderful!


----------



## candyman (Apr 23, 2015)

Wonderful photo Paul.


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> 6-frame (18 shot) pano of Castle Stalker just after sunset - best viewed large!



Lovely shot. Well done.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 23, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> 6-frame (18 shot) pano of Castle Stalker just after sunset - best viewed large!
> 
> 
> 
> Castle Stalker Fiery Sunset Pano by GammyKnee, on Flickr



Nice


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 23, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> 6-frame (18 shot) pano of Castle Stalker just after sunset - best viewed large!
> 
> 
> 
> Castle Stalker Fiery Sunset Pano by GammyKnee, on Flickr



That is stunning work!


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone - much appreciated!


----------



## bjd (Apr 23, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> 6-frame (18 shot) pano of Castle Stalker just after sunset - best viewed large!
> 
> 
> 
> Castle Stalker Fiery Sunset Pano by GammyKnee, on Flickr


Great Image. Your knee doesn't seem to be holding you back!


----------



## bjd (Apr 23, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Shot I took last night with my 5d mkii and 17-40mm. Just got a drone a thought I would try a long exposure landscape with it flying through. Crashed half way through it and the battery low light started flashing but still think it looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Drone Fly-By by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


I can see this as the start of a new wave of UFO pictures! :-[


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 23, 2015)

bjd said:


> Great Image. Your knee doesn't seem to be holding you back!


Nice short, flat walk to the castle ;D


----------



## candyman (Apr 25, 2015)

Not the sharpest photo....but...I like the scene. You can see from the left of the farmhouse the sunrise and feel the tempature rising - so to speak - and on the right it is still darker and colder.


This is a handheld 5 shot exposure (as HDR) with 6D and 16-35 f/4


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 25, 2015)

candyman said:


> Not the sharpest photo....but...I like the scene. You can see from the left of the farmhouse the sunrise and feel the tempature rising - so to speak - and on the right it is still darker and colder.
> 
> 
> This is a handheld 5 shot exposure (as HDR) with 6D and 16-35 f/4



Nice shot candyman.


----------



## rpt (Apr 25, 2015)

candyman said:


> Not the sharpest photo....but...I like the scene. You can see from the left of the farmhouse the sunrise and feel the tempature rising - so to speak - and on the right it is still darker and colder.
> 
> 
> This is a handheld 5 shot exposure (as HDR) with 6D and 16-35 f/4


Very pretty. This is why you need to put Magic Lantern on your camera and use the dual ISO feature. That feature is so useful.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2015)

candyman said:


> Not the sharpest photo....but...I like the scene. You can see from the left of the farmhouse the sunrise and feel the tempature rising - so to speak - and on the right it is still darker and colder.
> 
> 
> This is a handheld 5 shot exposure (as HDR) with 6D and 16-35 f/4



Nicely done.


----------



## candyman (Apr 25, 2015)

rpt said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Not the sharpest photo....but...I like the scene. You can see from the left of the farmhouse the sunrise and feel the tempature rising - so to speak - and on the right it is still darker and colder.
> ...




Thank you rpt
I saw a youtube explanation about it. Looks interesting. I have to think about it.


----------



## candyman (Apr 25, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> Nice shot candyman.






Click said:


> Nicely done.




Thank you dhr90 and Click


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 25, 2015)

candyman said:


> Not the sharpest photo....but...I like the scene. You can see from the left of the farmhouse the sunrise and feel the tempature rising - so to speak - and on the right it is still darker and colder.



Looks sharp enough to me, and I love the color and peaceful vibe.


----------



## candyman (Apr 25, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Not the sharpest photo....but...I like the scene. You can see from the left of the farmhouse the sunrise and feel the tempature rising - so to speak - and on the right it is still darker and colder.
> ...




Thank you GammyKnee.
Your photo _Castle Stalker Fiery Sunset Pano_ inspired me. I really like it.
Beautiful colors and very peaceful too.


----------



## rcarca (Apr 25, 2015)

In the Lake District (UK) just before Easter:



Lonely Larch by RCARCARCA, on Flickr



By Aira Force by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2015)

candyman said:


> Not the sharpest photo....but...I like the scene. You can see from the left of the farmhouse the sunrise and feel the tempature rising - so to speak - and on the right it is still darker and colder.
> 
> 
> This is a handheld 5 shot exposure (as HDR) with 6D and 16-35 f/4



The cold, the sun light and the fog made this photo so beautiful - great capture candyman


----------



## candyman (Apr 25, 2015)

rcarca said:


> In the Lake District (UK) just before Easter:
> 
> 
> <snip>
> ...




Hi Richard, that's a wonderful landscape. Nice captured! Is that where you live? Great scenery for fog-landscape. Nice photos you have on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Apr 25, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Not the sharpest photo....but...I like the scene. You can see from the left of the farmhouse the sunrise and feel the tempature rising - so to speak - and on the right it is still darker and colder.
> ...




Thanks Dylan!


----------



## rcarca (Apr 25, 2015)

candyman said:


> Hi Richard, that's a wonderful landscape. Nice captured! Is that where you live? Great scenery for fog-landscape. Nice photos you have on Flickr



Thanks for that. Unfortunately I live a good few hours drive away, but I spent a week up there with my partner and also my mother whose walking days are behind her. The last week of wet and cloudy weather before the sun arrived. Still, the clouds provide some atmosphere!


----------



## candyman (Apr 25, 2015)

rcarca said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Richard, that's a wonderful landscape. Nice captured! Is that where you live? Great scenery for fog-landscape. Nice photos you have on Flickr
> ...


It sure does.


----------



## C4RBON (Apr 26, 2015)

This is in Rocky Mountain National Park a few weeks ago. I would have liked to have been even lower and further to the left, but I was as low as my tripod would allow, and on the very edge of the creek bank. I've got a few versions of this photo, but this one is the closest to 'reality' as I remember it.


----------



## spandau (Apr 26, 2015)

River canyon a mile from my house this morning.


----------



## PropeNonComposMentis (Apr 26, 2015)

spandau said:


> River canyon a mile from my house this morning.


Hallo Berliner 5.
Is the River Canyon moving toward your house, or moving away !  _Scherz natürlich_...
Very impressive shot, reminds me of some time I spent in Deutschland.

In Australia, such a scene would mean "Alarm Alarm ... Bush Fire coming".


----------



## PropeNonComposMentis (Apr 26, 2015)

rcarca said:


> In the Lake District (UK) just before Easter:
> ....
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Richard


Hi rcarca. Really moody shots, I like !
That's sad about your Mother, but great that you can still take her places 

If I could make a recommendation, *Canoneer* sounds way better than Canonphile. After all, guys who shoot with Muskets are Musketeers. no? yes? maybe? 

And, who is thieving your Lens' ? (obviously Bastards) But what is the story ?


----------



## PropeNonComposMentis (Apr 26, 2015)

C4RBON said:


> ....
> This is in Rocky Mountain National Park a few weeks ago. I would have liked to have been even lower and further to the left, but I was as low as my tripod would allow, and on the very edge of the creek bank. I've got a few versions of this photo, but this one is the closest to 'reality' as I remember it.


Hi C4RBON.
Snow Melt Water + Blue Skys = Great ! every time !

In my experience, I have stood in a creek, drop to one knee, held the camera against the top of my hiking boot, or on my knee.
Most "quality" Tripods have a 'tread' in the bottom of the Centre Staft. Basically, the camera _hangs_ between the Tripod legs. My fluid-ball-head tripod allows the Centre Shaft to be removed, flipped, and re-inserted from below (as well as the thread in the opposite end). Camera is upside-down, just focus and set normally, then flip the shaft. Takes about the same time as dropping the legs to shortest pos'. There are adapters that slide into the Hot Shoe also.

Looks like you had enough shutter-speed to shoot hand-held.


----------



## rcarca (Apr 26, 2015)

PropeNonComposMentis said:


> Hi rcarca. Really moody shots, I like !
> That's sad about your Mother, but great that you can still take her places
> 
> If I could make a recommendation, *Canoneer* sounds way better than Canonphile. After all, guys who shoot with Muskets are Musketeers. no? yes? maybe?
> ...



Thanks PNCM!!! My mother is in her mid 80s so has had a great walking career! 

I chose Canonphile because there are so many Canonphobes on CR! I like what Canon do, I like their cameras and lenses, and I have no desire to switch camps. Not to say that I am closed minded, I just don't need to feel the urge to whinge and complain every time they don't do something that is not designed specifically for me!

Most of my lenses were nicked from my flat. Fortunately I had a few with me when the burglar broke in but they took some of my favourites as well as some that I might not choose to replace. Because I was there temporarily I had not even got around to getting insurance in place. So whereas I thought I had my GAS under control, it is now pumping like mad!!!

Thanks for commenting!

Richard


----------



## Click (May 2, 2015)

spandau said:


> River canyon a mile from my house this morning.




Very nice picture, spandau. Well done.


----------



## Click (May 2, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> April showers scurry across the Vale of York, England. Taken from the Yorkshire Wolds above Millington. Although I did shoot this as a three frame bracket, this is produced from just a single exposure - the darkest one - where i had just held the sun in the clouds, so on the original raw there is nothing blown at all, although in post i have let it go a tiny bit to give the right feeling.



Lovely shot. Nicely done Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (May 2, 2015)

Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > April showers scurry across the Vale of York, England. Taken from the Yorkshire Wolds above Millington. Although I did shoot this as a three frame bracket, this is produced from just a single exposure - the darkest one - where i had just held the sun in the clouds, so on the original raw there is nothing blown at all, although in post i have let it go a tiny bit to give the right feeling.
> ...



Thanks Click ! Bye the way I've just noticed that I forgot to spot it. The one thing Dilbert and I have in common !


----------



## GammyKnee (May 2, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> April showers scurry across the Vale of York, England. Taken from the Yorkshire Wolds above Millington. Although I did shoot this as a three frame bracket, this is produced from just a single exposure - the darkest one - where i had just held the sun in the clouds, so on the original raw there is nothing blown at all, although in post i have let it go a tiny bit to give the right feeling.



Like it a lot! Made me realise how long it's been since I've been back to Yorkshire (grew up in West Yorkshire)


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (May 3, 2015)

Took this today while hiking. 



IMG_6097-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr

Canon S100 6 shot pano


----------



## degies (May 3, 2015)

Aoraki Mt Cook






Lake Pukaki










Purakuinui Falls





MoerakiBoulders


----------



## candyman (May 3, 2015)

Wonderful landscapes. A joy to look at it.


----------



## lion rock (May 3, 2015)

Dagies,
Beautiful South Island pix!
How did you avoid the branches in Purakuinui Falls?
Post more.
-r




degies said:


> Aoraki Mt Cook
> 
> Lake Pukaki
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporgon (May 3, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > April showers scurry across the Vale of York, England. Taken from the Yorkshire Wolds above Millington. Although I did shoot this as a three frame bracket, this is produced from just a single exposure - the darkest one - where i had just held the sun in the clouds, so on the original raw there is nothing blown at all, although in post i have let it go a tiny bit to give the right feeling.
> ...



Many thanks Gammy, as you will know this is in East Yorkshire where the Wolds really play second fiddle to the North Yorkshire Moors, but the Wolds have some amazing 'out of the blue' glacial cut valleys. 

@Willem: beautiful landscapes. New Zealand looks to be a remarkable place. I nearly ended up there permanently but that's another story.


----------



## GammyKnee (May 3, 2015)

degies said:


> Aoraki Mt Cook
> Lake Pukaki
> Purakuinui Falls
> MoerakiBoulders



All gorgeous shots, but the falls is the stand-out for me. Beautiful!


----------



## Click (May 3, 2015)

Beautiful shots, degies. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (May 3, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, degies. Well done.



Agree, these are all amazing.


----------



## degies (May 3, 2015)

Thanks all
This is my second attempt at Purakaunui and you learn from what you did wrong the first time and a bit of luck. However I think my 16mm is just not wide enough even if you go stand in the icy cold water


----------



## lion rock (May 4, 2015)

A very different angle. Very nice.
-r



degies said:


> Thanks all
> This is my second attempt at Purakaunui and you learn from what you did wrong the first time and a bit of luck. However I think my 16mm is just not wide enough even if you go stand in the icy cold water


----------



## lion rock (May 4, 2015)

Shot these today.
-r


----------



## Click (May 4, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Shot these today.
> -r



Very nice. I especially like the first shot.


----------



## lion rock (May 4, 2015)

Thanks Click.
Falling Spring, VA. Was hoping to see a rainbow at the falls, but light wasn't cooperating. My frontal long exposure also failed because of the mist on the lens.
-r





Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Shot these today.
> ...


----------



## GP.Masserano (May 5, 2015)

Golden water


----------



## SwnSng (May 5, 2015)

Tequilla Sunrise - Corona Heights by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (May 8, 2015)

candyman said:


> Wonderful landscapes. A joy to look at it.



+1....wonderful


----------



## C4RBON (May 16, 2015)

Sunset at Caprock Canyon State Park, TX


----------



## Click (May 16, 2015)

Beautiful shot C4RBON. 8)


----------



## bwud (May 16, 2015)

C4RBON said:


> Sunset at Caprock Canyon State Park, TX



Lovely


----------



## candyman (May 17, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> This is a four frame panoramic looking out over the Vale of York, taken from the Yorkshire Wolds, a beautiful area of hilly countryside that is full of glacial valleys and an astonishing concentration of 'pre historic' human activity dating back to around 3 to 4,000 years ago.
> 
> Taken on 5DII + 24-105L @ 98mm, f/8, ISO 160. The picture features the most strange optical effect that I've ever seen: the high ground seen on the left horizon through the rainstorm must be the Peak District, and on the right hand side horizon it must be the Pennines. These are over fifty miles away and I've never seen these before from this place, even on a clear day. I think it must be something to do with the rain, because i seem to be able to see over the normal horizon.
> 
> The white blob on the horizon one third of the way in from the left is the rainstorm hitting Ferry Bridge Power Station.




A real impressive photo. Love to look at it. Very deep. Great photo!
My son (13 years old) just yesterday went to the UK on a school trip for one week. He is staying in the Warwick area. Today he is travelling with his guest family to Stamford. I am curious about his photos but I am sure he will not run into an atmospheric scenery as you did.


----------



## GammyKnee (May 17, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> This is a four frame panoramic looking out over the Vale of York (snip)



Gorgeous shot!


----------



## Click (May 17, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> This is a four frame panoramic looking out over the Vale of York, taken from the Yorkshire Wolds, a beautiful area of hilly countryside that is full of glacial valleys and an astonishing concentration of 'pre historic' human activity dating back to around 3 to 4,000 years ago.




Lovely light. Beautiful picture. Well done Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (May 18, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > This is a four frame panoramic looking out over the Vale of York (snip)
> ...





Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > This is a four frame panoramic looking out over the Vale of York, taken from the Yorkshire Wolds, a beautiful area of hilly countryside that is full of glacial valleys and an astonishing concentration of 'pre historic' human activity dating back to around 3 to 4,000 years ago.
> ...



Many thanks Guys. This is one of my favourites.


----------



## Sporgon (May 18, 2015)

candyman said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > This is a four frame panoramic looking out over the Vale of York, taken from the Yorkshire Wolds, a beautiful area of hilly countryside that is full of glacial valleys and an astonishing concentration of 'pre historic' human activity dating back to around 3 to 4,000 years ago.
> ...



Thanks Candyman ! Warwick is a very historic part of England - William Shakespeare country. I hope your son gets a picture of Warwick Castle; to date my attempts to produce one that does it justice have been unsuccessful ! Stamford is also a very old town. Everyone who goes there seems to visit The George Hotel, an old coaching inn on the main street.


----------



## candyman (May 18, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



I hope so too. Just yesterday evening he told us they will visit the castle today. Fingers crossed


----------



## Northstar (May 18, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> This is a four frame panoramic looking out over the Vale of York, taken from the Yorkshire Wolds, a beautiful area of hilly countryside that is full of glacial valleys and an astonishing concentration of 'pre historic' human activity dating back to around 3 to 4,000 years ago.
> 
> Taken on 5DII + 24-105L @ 98mm, f/8, ISO 160. The picture features the most strange optical effect that I've ever seen: the high ground seen on the left horizon through the rainstorm must be the Peak District, and on the right hand side horizon it must be the Pennines. These are over fifty miles away and I've never seen these before from this place, even on a clear day. I think it must be something to do with the rain, because i seem to be able to see over the normal horizon.
> 
> The white blob on the horizon one third of the way in from the left is the rainstorm hitting Ferry Bridge Power Station.



GP, Swansong, C4bon, and Sporgon....ALL beautiful images!! 

I’m not much of a landscape photog, but I’ve been inspired to look through my library for a landscape shot. Here’s what I came up with...


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (May 19, 2015)

Here are a few I've enjoyed sharing and printing...


----------



## Click (May 19, 2015)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Here are a few I've enjoyed sharing and printing...




Beautiful pictures, Mark. I especially like the 3rd picture. Nicely done.


----------



## GammyKnee (May 19, 2015)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Here are a few I've enjoyed sharing and printing...



1st and 4th do it for me. Really like the composition on #4


----------



## TheJock (May 20, 2015)

Love the user name Paul, I just signed you up on Flickr and really like your work mate. Landscape is in abundance in Scotland, not so much here in the desert


----------



## GammyKnee (May 20, 2015)

TheJock said:


> Love the user name Paul, I just signed you up on Flickr and really like your work mate. Landscape is in abundance in Scotland, not so much here in the desert



Cheers - I've returned the favour - cracking shots of the 24hr race! As for the username, well that's what 20+ yrs of martial arts left me with :


----------



## CurtL5 (May 21, 2015)

Hard choices - there are so many I like that most probably wouldn't, but here's a couple...

( All were captured with a 5Dmiii and a 16-35 2.8ii )


----------



## Click (May 21, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> Hard choices - there are so many I like that most probably wouldn't, but here's a couple...
> 
> ( All were captured with a 5Dmiii and a 16-35 2.8ii )



Lovely shots. 8) Well done CurtL5.


----------



## serendipidy (May 21, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> Hard choices - there are so many I like that most probably wouldn't, but here's a couple...
> 
> ( All were captured with a 5Dmiii and a 16-35 2.8ii )



All are superb. #s 2 and 4 are my favs. Nice work.


----------



## CurtL5 (May 22, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> CurtL5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hard choices - there are so many I like that most probably wouldn't, but here's a couple...
> ...





Click said:


> CurtL5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hard choices - there are so many I like that most probably wouldn't, but here's a couple...
> ...





Thank you!


----------



## firegs (May 22, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> Hard choices - there are so many I like that most probably wouldn't, but here's a couple...
> 
> ( All were captured with a 5Dmiii and a 16-35 2.8ii )



Are you using Topaz Labs Denoise? I'm seeing a *ton* of softness and strange artifacts that I've seen mostly from TL Denoise...


----------



## candyman (May 22, 2015)

@CurtL5
Wonderful landscapes. Great shots. I especially like number 5. The view, the composition and the colors!


----------



## CurtL5 (May 22, 2015)

firegs said:


> CurtL5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hard choices - there are so many I like that most probably wouldn't, but here's a couple...
> ...



No - pls explain...?


----------



## CurtL5 (May 22, 2015)

candyman said:


> @CurtL5
> Wonderful landscapes. Great shots. I especially like number 5. The view, the composition and the colors!



Thank you Sir Candyman - this is one of my favorite Yosemite Valley images! I actually told the wife I wanted to go down there and do a Gary Hart workshop but she convinced me to go on our own. This was the last shot of the trip, stopped the car as wee were heading out... Glad I did!


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (May 23, 2015)

Shot I got today on a hike in Montana. Nine shot panorama, Canon 5D Mkii and 17-40mm. 



IMG_3898-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 23, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Shot I got today on a hike in Montana. Nine shot panorama, Canon 5D Mkii and 17-40mm.



Yes, very nice shot, Andy. Well done.


----------



## firegs (May 23, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> firegs said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using Topaz Labs Denoise? I'm seeing a *ton* of softness and strange artifacts that I've seen mostly from TL Denoise...
> ...



Take a look at these 100% crops. Theres definitely some sort of denoise processing going on here.


----------



## CurtL5 (May 24, 2015)

The star photo was shot at ISO 4000 which did produce some notable noise. 

The Yosemite Valley image was not, but in both cases, I used a combination of Lightroom and PS to clean things up and both are markedly reduced in size and quality - 32mB RAW images, saved down to a 15mB JPEG, saved down to a 2mB JPEG for sharing purposes.

Somewhere along the way, I'm not surprised in the least that you're finding things. I would never crop the shared file to 100% anyway, so I'm not too worried about dissecting quality...


----------



## bgran8 (May 25, 2015)

Portland, Oregon Japanese Garden

5d Mark II, 17-40L @ 19mm and f11 taken on May 16, 2015

NOTE: Click on the file to see it clearly.


----------



## GammyKnee (May 25, 2015)

bgran8 said:


> Portland, Oregon Japanese Garden
> 
> 5d Mark II, 17-40L @ 19mm and f11 taken on May 16, 2015
> 
> NOTE: Click on the file to see it clearly.



Gorgeous colors!


----------



## serendipidy (May 25, 2015)

bgran8 said:


> Portland, Oregon Japanese Garden
> 
> 5d Mark II, 17-40L @ 19mm and f11 taken on May 16, 2015
> 
> NOTE: Click on the file to see it clearly.



Very nice photo.
Have you seen Peter Lik's shots of this tree?


----------



## bgran8 (May 25, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> bgran8 said:
> 
> 
> > Portland, Oregon Japanese Garden
> ...



I have. I saw his a couple of years ago and have wanted to get a picture for myself since then. Unlike what seems to be a lot of people (if not a lot, I guess it's the vocal minority) on this forum, I think the majority of his work is awesome. He has a few of this tree and my favorite is actually the one where the tree canopy is green. I forget the name though.


----------



## serendipidy (May 26, 2015)

bgran8 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > bgran8 said:
> ...


That photo may be called "Inner Peace".


----------



## bgran8 (May 26, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> bgran8 said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



You are right, the one I was thinking of is "Inner Peace"


----------



## Click (May 26, 2015)

bgran8 said:


> Portland, Oregon Japanese Garden
> 
> 5d Mark II, 17-40L @ 19mm and f11 taken on May 16, 2015




Beautiful picture. Nicely done.


----------



## Schmave (May 28, 2015)

I went to Antelope Canyon in Arizona about 2 weeks ago. I finally got around to processing some of the photos. Here is one I liked a lot:




Lower Antelope Canyon by Justin Kane, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (May 29, 2015)

Schmave said:


> I went to Antelope Canyon in Arizona about 2 weeks ago. I finally got around to processing some of the photos. Here is one I liked a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnificent! Nice work. Love the colors.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2015)

Schmave said:


> I went to Antelope Canyon in Arizona about 2 weeks ago. I finally got around to processing some of the photos. Here is one I liked a lot:




Cool shot. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## Northstar (May 31, 2015)

Schmave said:


> I went to Antelope Canyon in Arizona about 2 weeks ago. I finally got around to processing some of the photos. Here is one I liked a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful shot Schmave!


----------



## ray5 (May 31, 2015)

Schmave said:


> I went to Antelope Canyon in Arizona about 2 weeks ago. I finally got around to processing some of the photos. Here is one I liked a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Going there myself in Sept. Can't wait. Please share your experiences and suggestions. Did you go anywhere else? Thx
Ray


----------



## SwnSng (May 31, 2015)

Hand held while I was rushing over to other side of the bay to get to Hanalei Pier



Untitled by Thai, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 31, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> Hand held while I was rushing over to other side of the bay to get to Hanalei Pier



Lovely shot.


----------



## GammyKnee (May 31, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> Hand held while I was rushing over to other side of the bay to get to Hanalei Pier



Lovely!


----------



## Schmave (Jun 1, 2015)

ray5 said:


> Beautiful! Going there myself in Sept. Can't wait. Please share your experiences and suggestions. Did you go anywhere else? Thx
> Ray



Thanks! I sent you a PM but here are a few tips:

You definitely want to do the dedicated photo tours as you will be able to bring a tripod and you will have more time to get your shots (your guides also help control traffic for you). 

I would also recommend using a cable release and bracket your exposures because there can be some really bright spots and dark areas in the same scene. I used my widest lens (10-18mm on a 70D). If I had to choose one lens it would be my widest lens, although there were times when I wanted to use a longer lens to focus in on smaller areas. You won't have time to change lenses though, and it gets dusty in the canyons so you probably wouldn't want to anyway. Try to avoid the sky in your shots if it is really bright. The sky can be so much brighter than the canyon that it will blow out even with bracketing. I will say though that I got a couple of shots with a blue sky above the canyon that turned out ok, but my best shots were of the interior of the canyon only. Sometimes it's tough to avoid the hot spots but it makes for better shots if you can keep them out of the frame.

The guide I went with on the lower canyon tour said she thinks the light is the best in the lower canyon around 8:00 AM. My tour was at 10:30 and the light was ok, but there were a lot of bright spots in parts of the canyon at that time. So if I were you I would try to do one of the 8:00 or 8:30 tours in the lower canyon. The upper canyon is supposed to be best when the sun is straight up, so I would try to get a tour around noon or so. My tour of the upper canyon was at 1:30 PM and it was a little dark inside, although there were some nice colors toward the top of the canyon. But if you want to get light beams in the upper canyon I think midday is the best.

Here's another shot I liked from the trip:



Passage by Justin Kane, on Flickr


----------



## chauncey (Jun 11, 2015)

Antelope Canyon from a smoke creation...idea stolen from Peter Lik.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Antelope Canyon from a smoke creation...idea stolen from Peter Lik.



That's really cool. Well done.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jun 12, 2015)

Shot I took today while driving to hike. Canon S100 7 shot pano



IMG_6205-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Shot I took today while driving to hike. Canon S100 7 shot pano



Lovely shot, Andy. Nicely done.


----------



## telemaq76 (Jun 19, 2015)

somewhere in lofoten, norway, last january


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> somewhere in lofoten, norway, last january



Beautiful, I really like this picture.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 19, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Shot I took today while driving to hike. Canon S100 7 shot pano



Nice job - 7 shot stitch, presumably without a tripod?



telemaq76 said:


> somewhere in lofoten, norway, last january



Like this a lot!


----------



## tayassu (Jun 24, 2015)

Upper Bavaria at 5:30...


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2015)

tayassu said:


> Upper Bavaria at 5:30...



Love the colors. Nicely done.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 24, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> somewhere in lofoten, norway, last january



That's a fabulous shot! How are you enjoying the Tamron 15-30? I see that Haida just announced a filter system for it. That's great news, as I use Haida's ND64 and ND1000 filters (screw on) and really like them.


----------



## dhr90 (Jun 24, 2015)

A couple of shots from Dorset after a long weekend away. Not sure about the last one, I like the extra coastline it shows, but I don't know if it really works for portrait?

1.



Man o&#x27;war by Matt, on Flickr

2.



Lulworth Cove by Matt, on Flickr

3.



Corfe Castle by Matt, on Flickr

4.



Man o&#x27;war by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2015)

Very nice series, Matthew


----------



## dhr90 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Click. 

Sorry they're a bit big, didn't realise the forum doesn't resize them to fit the page?


----------



## Northbird (Jun 24, 2015)

Olympic Mountains, Washington State. 




Mt. Ellinor by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Olympic Mountains, Washington State.



Beautiful shot, Tony. Well done.


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Jun 25, 2015)

Schmave said:


> I went to Antelope Canyon in Arizona about 2 weeks ago. I finally got around to processing some of the photos. Here is one I liked a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, this is fantastic. The timing, the position..... everything is so appealing. I will be there in mid-July but only for 3 Hrs. and this time window is the excuse I'll use to not even try to duplicate your magnificent effort, Schmave.


----------



## steen-ag (Jun 25, 2015)

Landscape from Toscany in Italy


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2015)

steen-ag said:


> Landscape from Toscany in Italy



Lovely shot. Beautiful light.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 25, 2015)

steen-ag said:


> Landscape from Toscany in Italy


Gorgeous


----------



## lion rock (Jun 25, 2015)

Steen-ag,
Nice!!!
-r


----------



## jbirkphoto (Jun 25, 2015)

North Ireland. 5 exposures and merged with the new Lightroom photo merge


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2015)

jbirkphoto said:


> North Ireland. 5 exposures and merged with the new Lightroom photo merge



Very nice picture. Welcome to CR.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jun 25, 2015)

*Sharing my own shots when I went back home in the Philippines:
*

*Across the universe*
Sony Alpha a7S ı Samyang 14mm f/2.8 ı 14mm ı f/2.8 ı 30s ı ISO 2500



Across the universe by shutterwideshut on Flickr

*Valugan Boulder Beach sunrise*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon EF24-70mm f/2.8L USM ll ı Lee 1.2 ND Filter ı Lee 0.9 ND Hard Edge Grad Filter ı 24mm ı f/11 ı 20s ı ISO 50 



Valugan Boulder Beach sunrise by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2015)

shutterwideshut said:


> *Sharing my own shots when I went back home in the Philippines:
> *
> 
> Across the universe
> ...




Awesome shots. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## dhr90 (Jun 25, 2015)

That first shot is amazing shutterwideshut!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 25, 2015)

jbirkphoto said:


> North Ireland. 5 exposures and merged with the new Lightroom photo merge



I spy Great Stookan !


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 25, 2015)

shutterwideshut said:


> *Sharing my own shots when I went back home in the Philippines:
> *
> 
> *Across the universe*
> Sony Alpha a7S ı Samyang 14mm f/2.8 ı 14mm ı f/2.8 ı 30s ı ISO 2500



That first shot is a jaw-dropper!


----------



## telemaq76 (Jun 26, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> telemaq76 said:
> 
> 
> > somewhere in lofoten, norway, last january
> ...



thanks dustin, yes it s a great lens, nice range, great optic quality , i bought it after watching your first review . 
It s just very big, and not the same feeling to use than a L . But i really enjoy it according for the price. And just fantastic for stars, nightscape , great quality wide open .


----------



## telemaq76 (Jun 26, 2015)

two pictures taken in norway last january


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> two pictures taken in norway last january



Beautiful. I really like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## CurtL5 (Jul 1, 2015)

A new favorite - Lake Tahoe, California... 3:00am


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> A new favorite - Lake Tahoe, California... 3:00am




Lovely shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Curt. 
Lovely shot, looks like a very calm place. 

Cheers, Graham. 



CurtL5 said:


> A new favorite - Lake Tahoe, California... 3:00am


----------



## CurtL5 (Jul 2, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Curt.
> Lovely shot, looks like a very calm place.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thank you Graham! In the dark of night, this very popular tourist area is incredibly calm...


----------



## CurtL5 (Jul 2, 2015)

Click said:


> CurtL5 said:
> 
> 
> > A new favorite - Lake Tahoe, California... 3:00am
> ...




Thank you Mr Click. I was pretty happy with the results


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Not sure if this really qualifies as a landscape, for me it was more about the field of poppies in the broad bean crop. 

Canon EOS 7D Sigma 17-70mm @ 41mm ƒ/20.0 1/15s ISO 100 CPL to lift the sky a bit. 


IMG_4931_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> A rather nice path that leads up to the base of Tryfan, one of the well known mountains of North Wales. On top, on the very edge, there are two monoliths, each standing about seven foot high with a four foot gap between. If you are feeling brave you can jump across them, and there's a 1000 foot drop waiting at the side. Yours truly has done it - in my younger days.
> 
> Taken straight into the sun, equivalent to a 14mm shot.



I really like this shot. Well done Sporgon.

You're braver than I


----------



## GammyKnee (Jul 4, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> A rather nice path that leads up to the base of Tryfan, one of the well known mountains of North Wales. On top, on the very edge, there are two monoliths, each standing about seven foot high with a four foot gap between. If you are feeling brave you can jump across them, and there's a 1000 foot drop waiting at the side. Yours truly has done it - in my younger days.
> 
> Taken straight into the sun, equivalent to a 14mm shot.



Lovely shot. Been wanting to have a holiday in Wales for a while now, and when I do I suspect Tryfan will be on the todo list. But I won't jumping across any monoliths


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 4, 2015)

Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A rather nice path that leads up to the base of Tryfan, one of the well known mountains of North Wales. On top, on the very edge, there are two monoliths, each standing about seven foot high with a four foot gap between. If you are feeling brave you can jump across them, and there's a 1000 foot drop waiting at the side. Yours truly has done it - in my younger days.
> ...





GammyKnee said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A rather nice path that leads up to the base of Tryfan, one of the well known mountains of North Wales. On top, on the very edge, there are two monoliths, each standing about seven foot high with a four foot gap between. If you are feeling brave you can jump across them, and there's a 1000 foot drop waiting at the side. Yours truly has done it - in my younger days.
> ...



Thanks for that guys ! I'm pleased you like this because relatively unusual for me in that its a three frame pano, shot in portrait as usual, but at 28mm, so in fact to get this on a single frame FF I would have had to use a 14mm lens, and I very rarely go this wide, but I think this has worked and I'm really pleased with it.

Just for proof ! I've been cleaning some old archived slides that have been stored in less than ideal conditions, and as they are mostly kodachrome they have some pretty major fungal issues. Kodachrome seems so susceptible to this. 

Anyway here is the actual shot of me jumping between Adam and Eve as they are known. The story behind this was that I had gone along as the photographer for a mountaineering club. When we got to the top of Tryfan there was a guy and his girlfriend sunbathing ! The mountaineering guys wanted pictures of them jumping across. When we had finished, we were all going, including the other guy with his girl, when she said "wait a minute, I want to see this one jump across too". Now I had actually had no intention of jumping across. However under the gaze of this rather pretty girl I felt I had no choice, so one of the lads took my camera and I tried to step across looking as nonchalant as possible. 
The monoliths are literally on the very southern edge of the cliff, and the second picture is showing that southern side, and the third is a 100% crop showing Adam & Eve on top.

By the way, don't listen to people that tell you 35mm film was about 24 mp - nearly all that 24 meg of information is grain.


----------



## rpt (Jul 4, 2015)

Very impressed! I guess hoisting yourself up those monoliths might have been the tougher part. You look quite nonchalant I must say!


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jul 10, 2015)

Incredible sunset I saw last night while at a concert in Montana. Canon S100 Pano



Absaroka Range At Sunset by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 10, 2015)

On the way back from a client I stopped at Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens. It was a cloudy day and drizzling on and off so I thought it would be a good opportunity to get some clean shots without many people. I thought the clouds were thick and that the sky would be just a boring grey, but the 6D managed to pull some details out of there that I couldn't see with my own eyes. Well done 6D! 

Canon EOS 6D, Tamron SP 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD (at 24mm)
Exposure: 1/200s at f/11, ISO 400


----------



## Mooney (Jul 11, 2015)

Canyonlands National Park in Utah. Was lucky enough to visit this past winter.



IMG_3898 by Mooney1908, on Flickr



IMG_3836 by Mooney1908, on Flickr



IMG_3948 by Mooney1908, on Flickr


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 12, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Wow, living on the edge.


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2015)

Mooney said:


> Canyonlands National Park in Utah. Was lucky enough to visit this past winter.



Very nice shots. I really like the first and second picture. Well done Mooney.


----------



## chauncey (Jul 12, 2015)

Cold and lonely...


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Cold and lonely...




I really like this picture. Well done, Chauncey.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 12, 2015)

Sad scenario, Chauncey!
If the flight of birds was reduced to only one ... 
However, lovely photo.
-r


----------



## chauncey (Jul 13, 2015)

I humbly appreciate the kudos guys...thanks.


----------



## candyman (Jul 13, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Cold and lonely...



That is just a wonderful scenery. Nice colors as well.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jul 13, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Cold and lonely...



Very nice scene, lovely colors and comp!


----------



## Pookie (Jul 14, 2015)

(top) Sutro Baths - San Francisco, California. 5D3 + 24-70 II

(bottom) San Francisco from the new bay bridge. 5D3 + Sigma 15 rect. fisheye


----------



## benperrin (Jul 14, 2015)

One of my favourites from a visit to the 12 apostles. Believe it or not there was minimal post processing on this one. The scene actually did look like that in real life (well not the longer exposure on the waves).


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2015)

Pookie said:


> (top) Sutro Baths - San Francisco, California. 5D3 + 24-70 II
> 
> (bottom) San Francisco from the new bay bridge. 5D3 + Sigma 15 rect. fisheye




Very nice pictures, Pookie.


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2015)

benperrin said:


> One of my favourites from a visit to the 12 apostles. Believe it or not there was minimal post processing on this one. The scene actually did look like that in real life (well not the longer exposure on the waves).




Beautiful shot. Nicely done, benperrin.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 14, 2015)

Click said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > (top) Sutro Baths - San Francisco, California. 5D3 + 24-70 II
> ...



Thanks Click...


----------



## benperrin (Jul 15, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Nicely done, benperrin.



Thanks Click and great shots by Pookie.


----------



## petach (Jul 15, 2015)

looking east from Waterloo Bridge in London



Looking East from Waterloo Bridge by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr



Looking East from Waterloo Bridge by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr



Looking East from Waterloo Bridge by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Pete. 
You have done a fantastic job there, you have managed to make London look glamorous. ;D Very nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 




petach said:


> looking east from Waterloo Bridge in London
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## petach (Jul 16, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Pete.
> You have done a fantastic job there, you have managed to make London look glamorous. ;D Very nicely done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## jcleare (Jul 24, 2015)

One of the many waterfalls in Oregon


----------



## lion rock (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice!
-r




jcleare said:


> One of the many waterfalls in Oregon


----------



## Sashi (Aug 2, 2015)

Went to Iceland in January; coming from a hot and humid country it was so nice not to see anything green and leafy!!


----------



## Jeevz (Aug 2, 2015)

Sashi said:


> Went to Iceland in January; coming from a hot and humid country it was so nice not to see anything green and leafy!!



Stunning shot!

Here is a selfie from the South of France



5am Selfie by Sanjeev Deo, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Aug 2, 2015)

Sashi said:


> Went to Iceland in January; coming from a hot and humid country it was so nice not to see anything green and leafy!!


Aldeyjar is far from the biggest and most photographed waterfall on Iceland, but in my opinion, still the most spectacular. With the combination of the powerful water and the incredible rock formations around the pool, it looks like a scene from another planet. I have not been there in the winter, but this was shot in late June last year.

Really liked your shot also Jeevz!


----------



## Sashi (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow, how long did you have to stand that still for Jeevz?
Thanks Eldar, I've been wanting to plan a summer visit in iceland to make use of the ultra long sunsets, here on the equator the golden hour is more like golden minutes!
Getting to the waterfall in winter was a lot of fun and it helps to take one of the super jeeps up to it. Be prepared to fight the elements. I had to keep rubbing the filter quite vigorously to melt the ice that was forming on them from the spray off.


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 2, 2015)

Got this just a few days ago trying out a new (to me) route up Goat Fell on the Isle of Arran. This is actually a small pano (four shots). Didn't get any more shots between here and the summit due to driving rain, hail, gale force winds, and fog - all the stuff we usually get on a typical Scottish summer's day 




Goat Fell Ridge by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2015)

Sashi said:


> Went to Iceland in January; coming from a hot and humid country it was so nice not to see anything green and leafy!!




Beautiful shot. Well done, Sashi.


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2015)

Jeevz said:


> Here is a selfie from the South of France



I really like this picture. Nicely done, Jeevz.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 2, 2015)

Canon 6D + Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 VC


Summer Storms by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Canonian (Aug 2, 2015)

Here is a Photo from Frobisher Bay Iqaluit,Nunavut,Canada taken 27-07-2015. The icebergs
have choked up the Bay and the sea lift is unable to unload the supply's as the Barge that transports from the Ship is unable to pass thru the ice.
Taken with Canon 6D and a Canon 70-200mm 2.8 IS II


----------



## lion rock (Aug 2, 2015)

Dustin,
Dramatic.
-r



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Canon 6D + Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 VC
> 
> Summer Storms by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Canon 6D + Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 VC



Beautiful, Dustin. I really like the cloud formation.

Well done, Sir!


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 2, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Canon 6D + Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 VC



Yep, that is superb.


----------



## telemaq76 (Aug 3, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Canon 6D + Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 VC
> 
> 
> 
> Summer Storms by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Very nice one, congrats


----------



## telemaq76 (Aug 3, 2015)

a picture i took 3 years ago in yellowstone. just a few on the lake taken wih the 70-200 2.8 is II


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> a picture i took 3 years ago in yellowstone. just a few on the lake taken wih the 70-200 2.8 is II




Lovely. Nicely done, Nicolas.


----------



## svensl (Aug 3, 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/19930468188/in/datetaken-public/


----------



## Eldar (Aug 3, 2015)

svensl said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/19930468188/in/datetaken-public/


Nice one svensl. Looks like the north of Sweden (?)


----------



## svensl (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks. This one is from Assynt, Scotland.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2015)

svensl said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/19930468188/in/datetaken-public/




Beautiful light. Well done, svensl .


----------



## CurtL5 (Aug 3, 2015)

petach said:


> looking east from Waterloo Bridge in London



GREAT image and color!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 4, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> a picture i took 3 years ago in yellowstone. just a few on the lake taken wih the 70-200 2.8 is II



Love the great color tones!


----------



## trstromme (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi,
some images from Lofoten and Hamarøy in Nordland, Norway.



Rainbow over Henningsvær by Trond Strømme, on Flickr



The Last Rays by Trond Strømme, on Flickr



Sunset in Lofoten by Trond Strømme, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/19944385425/in/photostream/



The Boat Houses in Buvåg by Trond Strømme, on Flickr
Thanks for all comments and critique, I highly appreciate all the efforts people put into the shots in this thread.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2015)

trstromme said:


> Hi,
> some images from Lofoten and Hamarøy in Nordland, Norway.




Beautiful shots. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 4, 2015)

trstromme said:


> Hi,
> some images from Lofoten and Hamarøy in Nordland, Norway.
> Thanks for all comments and critique, I highly appreciate all the efforts people put into the shots in this thread.



Great shots. The third is just stunning!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Trond Strømme. 
Wow. 
What to say? 
The rainbow has to be the best rainbow shot I've seen, absolutely stunning. 
The third shot is beautiful. 
The other two are not bad either. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



trstromme said:


> Hi,
> some images from Lofoten and Hamarøy in Nordland, Norway.
> 
> Thanks for all comments and critique, I highly appreciate all the efforts people put into the shots in this thread.


----------



## candyman (Aug 6, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Canon 6D + Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 VC




Just wonderful Dustin. Love the colors


----------



## candyman (Aug 6, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> a picture i took 3 years ago in yellowstone. just a few on the lake taken wih the 70-200 2.8 is II




What a beautiful serene scenery. Great shot!


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 6, 2015)

trstromme said:


> Hi,
> some images from Lofoten and Hamarøy in Nordland, Norway.



All amazing shots, but that first one.. wow


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 6, 2015)

Had a play with Alien Skin - T-max 400, a film I used to use a lot in the dim and distant past

A three frame portrait orientation stitch, 50mm, 5DII


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 6, 2015)

A freehand 8 image stitch (5D, 100mm macro), location: austrian alps ... fresh from my last holiday.


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> A freehand 8 image stitch (5D, 100mm macro), location: austrian alps ... fresh from my last holiday.



Beautiful. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## tgara (Aug 6, 2015)

Horseshoe Bend, May 2011.


----------



## tomscott (Aug 7, 2015)

Shot these for a water utility company in the UK called United Utilities.

All of Thirlmere Reservoir. Thirlmere is a reservoir is in the Borough of Allerdale in Cumbria, the English Lake District. It runs roughly south to north, with a dam at the northern end.

Thirlmere was constructed in the 19th century by the Manchester Corporation. It took four years to build the reservoir between 1890-94 to provide the burgeoning industrial city of Manchester with water supplies. It has a 96 mile aqueduct built between 1890-1925 still provides water to the Manchester area. It uses gravity to get to Manchester no pumps! Amazing!

All shot with 5DMKIII and 24-105mm with a 10 stop ND between 110-203 seconds.

(Didn't use my 16-35mm because my ND gets too close to the bulbous element and leaves a pink ghost in the centre..)



Thirlmere Reservoir , Allerdale, Lake District, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Thirlmere Reservoir , Allerdale, Lake District, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Thirlmere Reservoir , Allerdale, Lake District, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Thirlmere Reservoir , Allerdale, Lake District, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 7, 2015)

The Needles, Pyramid Lake, NV. 4 shot pano.


----------



## trstromme (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi,
Thanks a lot to all of you, inspiring comments, and images 



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Trond Strømme.
> Wow.
> What to say?
> The rainbow has to be the best rainbow shot I've seen, absolutely stunning.
> ...



One more for the road:



Sunset in Buvåg by Trond Strømme, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2015)

trstromme said:


> One more for the road:




Beautiful light. Nicely done.


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 8, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Shot these for a water utility company in the UK called United Utilities.
> 
> All of Thirlmere Reservoir. Thirlmere is a reservoir is in the Borough of Allerdale in Cumbria, the English Lake District. It runs roughly south to north, with a dam at the northern end.



All terrific, #3 is my favorite.

One I got today:




Ayrshire Countryside by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Aug 8, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Shot these for a water utility company in the UK called United Utilities.
> ...


Lovely!

If you get a chance again, may be a panorama showing some more sky and clouds would also be great.


----------



## rpt (Aug 8, 2015)

There are so many lovely shots on this page. Congratulations to all


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> One I got today:



Beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## Jeevz (Aug 8, 2015)

Some very cool shots recently!

Here is an aerial shot of a river in Alaska:





Capillaries by Sanjeev Deo on 500px


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2015)

Jeevz said:


> Some very cool shots recently!
> 
> Here is an aerial shot of a river in Alaska:



Very interesting shapes and colors. Pretty cool. Well done, Jeevz.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 8, 2015)

Jeez,
Very nice.
-r



Jeevz said:


> Some very cool shots recently!
> 
> Here is an aerial shot of a river in Alaska:


----------



## Eldar (Aug 8, 2015)

Lots of great images lately, keep posting 

This is a 4 image panorama with a 5DSR and 24-70 f2.8L II @24mm, of a river nearby my cabin. Beautiful hike today.


----------



## telemaq76 (Aug 10, 2015)

light of winter in lofotens island, norway
canon 1ds3+70-200 2.8 is II


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice shot, telemaq76. Well done.


----------



## CurtL5 (Aug 10, 2015)

Point Reyes National Seashore...


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> Point Reyes National Seashore...



I really like this picture. Well done CurtL5.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 13, 2015)

Derelict church at the deserted village of Wharram Percy. 5DII + 24-105L @ 35mm, ISO 100 f/8


----------



## Cory (Aug 13, 2015)

Monterey:


----------



## benperrin (Aug 14, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Derelict church at the deserted village of Wharram Percy. 5DII + 24-105L @ 35mm, ISO 100 f/8


Great shot Sporgon!


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 14, 2015)

benperrin said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Derelict church at the deserted village of Wharram Percy. 5DII + 24-105L @ 35mm, ISO 100 f/8
> ...



Thanks Ben ! Quite creepy down there.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 14, 2015)

I've been up north!


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 19, 2015)

Title: Mount Wonder

Table Mountain shot from Lagoon Beach, Cape Town, South Africa about 15-25min after sunset with a 7Dii & EF-S 10-22


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 19, 2015)

Admiral's Falls

Shot at Simons Town, Cape Town, South Africa with my 500D & EF-S 10-22mm


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 19, 2015)

Shot from Canal Walk towards Knights Bridge, Cape Town South Africa with my 500D & EF-S 10-22


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Shot from Canal Walk towards Knights Bridge, Cape Town South Africa with my 500D & EF-S 10-22



Lovely shot, Sabaki. Beautiful reflection.


----------



## Boromir883 (Aug 19, 2015)

Vienna,
a beautiful city -day and night


----------



## K-amps (Aug 19, 2015)

Gilgit - Fairy Meadows

F22 1/2 sec iso 100 EC -1 24mm (Sigma 24-105mm ART) on 5d3


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2015)

K-amps said:


> Gilgit - Fairy Meadows




Beautiful. Nicely done, K-amps


----------



## K-amps (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks. Here is a refined version of a Sunlit peak I posted earlier.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 20, 2015)

North Berwick Law from the base and the view west/south from the summit. The latter is a stitched panorama, both using the 24-105L.


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 20, 2015)

One from an over-nighter on the Isle of Arran. Got absolutely covered in midges, but hardly any bites. Deet may not feel nice on the skin and has a dodgy effect on some plastics, but when you need it, you need it!




Cir Mhor from Goatfell [IMG_1466] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## scyrene (Aug 20, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> One from an over-nighter on the Isle of Arran. Got absolutely covered in midges, but hardly any bites. Deet may not feel nice on the skin and has a dodgy effect on some plastics, but when you need it, you need it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Delightful!


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> One from an over-nighter on the Isle of Arran. Got absolutely covered in midges, but hardly any bites. Deet may not feel nice on the skin and has a dodgy effect on some plastics, but when you need it, you need it!



Beautiful! Lovely light.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 20, 2015)

Two contrasting images from me; first one Derwent Water early morning, 5D (original) + 24-105L @ 65mm f11, ISO 400, 1/25, and the second sun down over the Wash, 6D + 24-70L IS @ 65mm f8, ISO 400, 1/100


----------



## Eldar (Aug 21, 2015)

A small river a couple of kilometers from my mountain cabin. A four image pano.


----------



## candyman (Aug 21, 2015)

Eldar said:


> A small river a couple of kilometers from my mountain cabin. A four image pano.



Wonderful landscape and great capture Eldar


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 22, 2015)

Crib Goch in North Wales; a knife edged arete with Snowdon behind. 

So how good was 35mm film ? This was shot on Kodachrome 64 and drum scanned at 5000 dpi by Tim Parkin of cheapdrumscans.co.uk - cheap in cost but certainly not in performance. 

I reckon this is equivalent to about 12 mp resolution and about 16 mp colour definition. 

Camera was probably Nikon FM and 50mm f/2 lens, which still use to day on the Canon.


----------



## chauncey (Aug 26, 2015)

T'was in a dream when it came to me...that's one version of this picture.

The truth is...I pick out a "subject" in the trinket section of the local Salvation Army Store 
and went from there.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2015)

Cool shot, chauncey. Nicely done.


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 27, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Crib Goch in North Wales; a knife edged arete with Snowdon behind.



Very nice indeed!


----------



## tomscott (Sep 18, 2015)

When your walking on the moon... Alabama Hills, ‪California‬. by Tom Scott, on Flickr

When your walking on the moon... 

This one was shot in the Alabama Hills, ‪‎California‬. One of the most amazing landscapes, I was right at the end of my 3 month trip across the US and had gone to shoot the Mobius Arch, while I was waiting for the light I turned around and saw this brilliant cloud formation along with the moon like landscape I thought it made quite a captivating scene. Beautiful soft evening light, amazing experience brings back good memories.


----------



## GammyKnee (Sep 18, 2015)

tomscott said:


> When your walking on the moon... Alabama Hills, ‪California‬. by Tom Scott, on Flickr
> When your walking on the moon...



Very nice. I love crazy rock formations like that!


----------



## tomscott (Sep 18, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > When your walking on the moon... Alabama Hills, ‪California‬. by Tom Scott, on Flickr
> ...



Thanks GammyKnee, it is beautiful definitely worth seeing. Its usually a bit of a turist trap but I was there in March so there were only 2 other photographers and one went because the mosquitos were ravenous! The other guy was an editor for an online resource, I can't remember his name but he was testing the A7R at the time with the new wide angle lens, which now I think about it was probably a pre production MKII as he was pretty excited about it.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 21, 2015)

Here is an image continuing on from my last image post. The Mobius Arch, Sierra Nevada, Alabama Hills, California.

The light on the left of the arch lasted around 3 minutes and went as fast as it came.



Mobius Arch, Mt Whitney, Sierra Nevada, Allabama Hills, California by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Tom. 8) Well done


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 21, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Crib Goch in North Wales; a knife edged arete with Snowdon behind.
> ...



Thanks Gammy ! This was taken many years before I too got a Gammy knee - courtesy of my wife's horse. I've got shed loads of transparencies that I'd like to get scanned at this resolution. 

One of the interesting things from these scans is that it would appear my technique in those days was better with 35mm than 6x7 :-[


----------



## Lesmen27 (Sep 28, 2015)

Vallée des Bellevilles, Savoie,France



pan_150920_005 by 123_456, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 29, 2015)

Tamron 15-30 VC with Fotodiox WonderPana filter system.

ND1000 (circular filter) with square ND .9 grad to balance foreground and sky.



Beaver Dam(age) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## mycanonphotos (Sep 29, 2015)

A few recent shots


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 6, 2015)

The stone where legend has it the young Arthur freed the sword Excalibur from the stone, making himself King. Llyn Dinas in North Wales


----------



## degies (Oct 9, 2015)

Cathederal Cove




Cape Palliser




Sumner


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi degies,

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the last one. Lovely light.

Well done.


----------



## strykapose (Oct 10, 2015)

5DS R + 24-70 2.8 Mk 2


Vertical Elements by Sam Yee, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2015)

strykapose said:


> 5DS R + 24-70 2.8 Mk 2



I really like this picture. Nicely done.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Oct 10, 2015)

Aldeyjarfoss by David, on Flickr




Dyrhólaey by David, on Flickr




Háifoss and Granni by David, on Flickr




Brennisteinsalda by David, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 11, 2015)

Huddle meeting somewhere above Beddgelert in North Wales. Conversation was along the lines of 'where the .... are we'? and 'which way to the nearest pub' ?

Canon G1x


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, David. I especially like the 1st one. Well done.


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 11, 2015)

chauncey said:


> T'was in a dream when it came to me...that's one version of this picture.
> 
> The truth is...I pick out a "subject" in the trinket section of the local Salvation Army Store
> and went from there.



Fun! I've had daydreams of doing similar. This is really nice.


----------



## degies (Oct 12, 2015)

Cathedral Cove





Castle Point





by Degies 927, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2015)

Lovely shots, Degies. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## larusejunior (Oct 12, 2015)

Manarola Village (Cinque Terre, Italia)


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> Manarola Village (Cinque Terre, Italia)



Very nice shots.  Well done.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 13, 2015)

"Into the Woods" 

I'm stoked with the unsuspected capabilities of my PowerShot G16, really ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 14, 2015)

Jebel Harim, Musandam, Oman. Click to view larger.

5D MkIII + 17-40L handheld, stitched panorama's.


----------



## paolo80 (Oct 15, 2015)

Colorado, south of Telluride.
5D III; 16-35 F4 IS L @ 35mm. LR 6 panorama


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2015)

paolo80 said:


> Colorado, south of Telluride.
> 5D III; 16-35 F4 IS L @ 35mm. LR 6 panorama




Beautiful landscape. Well done.


----------



## paolo80 (Oct 17, 2015)

5DIII + 24-105L
Somewhere in SW Colorado


----------



## paolo80 (Oct 18, 2015)

5D III 24-105
Kebler Pass, CO - Oct '15


----------



## ajperk (Oct 19, 2015)

The grass covered dunes of the Outer Banks of North Carolina near Oregon Inlet campground.


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2015)

paolo80 said:


> 5D III 24-105
> Kebler Pass, CO - Oct '15




Very nice picture, Paolo. Well done.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 22, 2015)

paolo80 said:


> 5D III 24-105
> Kebler Pass, CO - Oct '15



It's a nice photo....I'm sure the beauty was incredible as you viewed that scene live.


----------



## SloPhoto (Oct 23, 2015)

Gorgeous!!



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Tamron 15-30 VC with Fotodiox WonderPana filter system.
> 
> ND1000 (circular filter) with square ND .9 grad to balance foreground and sky.
> 
> ...



Here's another terrible Central Coast sunset to add to the pile of sunset shots...


----------



## GammyKnee (Oct 23, 2015)

A little bit of autumn color - although the 40+ mph gusts of wind that dogged me while trying to get this shot had almost stripped the trees by the end of the day! 
5DIII + venerable EF17-40 with Hoya HD cpl



Ballochmyle Viaduct in Autumn [IMG_2589] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> A little bit of autumn color - although the 40+ mph gusts of wind that dogged me while trying to get this shot had almost stripped the trees by the end of the day!
> 5DIII + venerable EF17-40 with Hoya HD cpl




Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 25, 2015)

i drove for a whole day looking for a spot to try long exposure and this is the best i found
1dsIII ,24-105 f4L , cpl filter
50mm
f11
3.2 seconds
iso 50



1DS30115 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Oct 25, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> A little bit of autumn color - although the 40+ mph gusts of wind that dogged me while trying to get this shot had almost stripped the trees by the end of the day!
> 5DIII + venerable EF17-40 with Hoya HD cpl
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Did you do a portrait of the same by any chance?


----------



## rpt (Oct 25, 2015)

sedwards said:


> i drove for a whole day looking for a spot to try long exposure and this is the best i found
> 1dsIII ,24-105 f4L , cpl filter
> 50mm
> f11
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## paolo80 (Oct 25, 2015)

May 2014, San Francisco
6D + 16-35 2.8 L @ 16mm 2sec exposure Cokin ND Filter


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Paolo.


----------



## fotosh (Oct 25, 2015)

Long exposure shot


----------



## fotosh (Oct 25, 2015)

One more


----------



## GammyKnee (Oct 25, 2015)

rpt said:


> GammyKnee said:
> 
> 
> > Ballochmyle Viaduct in Autumn http://[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Paul Roberts[/url], on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2015)

Very nice, but I prefer the other one.


----------



## GammyKnee (Oct 25, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice, but I prefer the other one.


Yep, same here.


----------



## rpt (Oct 26, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, but I prefer the other one.
> ...


Between the two, I agree. The first one is better. However, if you got more sky and lost the reflection that might look better. Guessing here. It is a lovely spot for pictures. Is it close to where you are?


----------



## GammyKnee (Oct 26, 2015)

rpt said:


> Between the two, I agree. The first one is better. However, if you got more sky and lost the reflection that might look better. Guessing here. It is a lovely spot for pictures. Is it close to where you are?



About 25 mins drive. There are a lot of hidden gems in Ayrshire; I'm trying to get off my lazy bum and discover more of them


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi GammyKnee. 
Very nice, I think this shot works better than the landscape, I think the reflection adds some symmetry and also the longer lead in works too. 

Hi rpt. 
Good call on asking for it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GammyKnee said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > GammyKnee said:
> ...


----------



## drg3rd (Oct 26, 2015)

This summer in Yosemite ...


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2015)

drg3rd said:


> This summer in Yosemite ...



Very nice picture. 

...And welcome to CR.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2015)

First upload from my recent trip to the Isle of Skye. It took a few hours of hiking and a bit of a scramble to reach this location. 




The Quiraing from Within by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 27, 2015)

Field of heather with 5000+ year old Dolmen, the Netherlands.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 29, 2015)

Here is one from the EOS M3 + 55-200 STM lens combo. I've taken to carrying this along with a 6D + Tamron 15-30 VC combo when shooting landscapes to have a lightweight telephoto option for an alternate look at scenes.



On a Creek in Flinton by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here is one from the EOS M3 + 55-200 STM lens combo. I've taken to carrying this along with a 6D + Tamron 15-30 VC combo when shooting landscapes to have a lightweight telephoto option for an alternate look at scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> On a Creek in Flinton by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr




Beautiful colours! I like the composition as well.


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here is one from the EOS M3 + 55-200 STM lens combo. I've taken to carrying this along with a 6D + Tamron 15-30 VC combo when shooting landscapes to have a lightweight telephoto option for an alternate look at scenes.



Beautiful picture, Dustin. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2015)

Railway siding, Lake Louise, Alberta


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 29, 2015)

dpc said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one from the EOS M3 + 55-200 STM lens combo. I've taken to carrying this along with a 6D + Tamron 15-30 VC combo when shooting landscapes to have a lightweight telephoto option for an alternate look at scenes.
> ...



It's a great picture but too much saturation to my taste... it's all about personal reference


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2015)

Moraine Lake last month. It would have helped had there been a few clouds, but one works with what one has.


----------



## CurtL5 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yosemite Valley a week or so ago...


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> Yosemite Valley a week or so ago...




Beautiful picture, Curt. Well done.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 1, 2015)

Beautiful skies over the beach at Old Hunstanton, Eastern England.

6D + 24-70 f/4L @ 60mm. Manfrotto Befree carbon tripod


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2015)

Lovely shot. Well done, Sporgon.


----------



## nineyards (Nov 1, 2015)

Transmission towers as seen from a farm field


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2015)

nineyards said:


> Transmission towers as seen from a farm field




Nice picture, the kind I like.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 1, 2015)

nineyards said:


> Transmission towers as seen from a farm field



Beautiful! Amazing considering the slightly desolate and industrialized landscape.


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2015)

Cowichan Bay, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, last February. Dreary, overcast day.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 2, 2015)

Buachaille Etive Mòr, eastern end of Glen Coe in the Scottish Highlands.



Untitled by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 2, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> Buachaille Etive Mòr, eastern end of Glen Coe in the Scottish Highlands.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr



Great, moody tones. There is something very special about the look of the mountains in the Highlands.


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> Buachaille Etive Mòr, eastern end of Glen Coe in the Scottish Highlands.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr




Excellent picture! Very well done.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 2, 2015)

dpc said:


> Excellent picture! Very well done.





TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Great, moody tones. There is something very special about the look of the mountains in the Highlands.



Thanks. It was my first trip to the highlands, and I suspect I'll be back soon. They definitely have a unique look.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> Buachaille Etive Mòr, eastern end of Glen Coe in the Scottish Highlands.



I really like this picture. Well done Coldhands.


----------



## GammyKnee (Nov 2, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> Buachaille Etive Mòr, eastern end of Glen Coe in the Scottish Highlands.



Nice light, and well done for catching the summit without a cloud topping!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 2, 2015)

I took this one a couple of days ago while doing a quick mini-review for an upcoming magazine article on the Tamron 16-300 VC as a "do it all" kind of lens. It's not the world's most impressive optic, but did a nice job with this scene. 

This is a Canon 70D + Tamron 16-300 VC @211mm (338mm equiv) and f/8:



Cold Air, Warm Water by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I took this one a couple of days ago while doing a quick mini-review for an upcoming magazine article on the Tamron 16-300 VC as a "do it all" kind of lens. It's not the world's most impressive optic, but did a nice job with this scene.
> 
> This is a Canon 70D + Tamron 16-300 VC @211mm (338mm equiv) and f/8:
> 
> ...



A very nice picture, Dustin. The light on the small copse of trees in the bottom right quadrant really makes the shot.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Nov 2, 2015)

Brook in Montana. Canon S100 at 24mm F/7.1 ISO 80 held against a rock 1.6 seconds.



Stream by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I took this one a couple of days ago while doing a quick mini-review for an upcoming magazine article on the Tamron 16-300 VC as a "do it all" kind of lens. It's not the world's most impressive optic, but did a nice job with this scene.
> 
> This is a Canon 70D + Tamron 16-300 VC @211mm (338mm equiv) and f/8:



Lovely. Nicely done Dustin.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Brook in Montana. Canon S100 at 24mm F/7.1 ISO 80 held against a rock 1.6 seconds.



Very nice shot, Andy.


----------



## Northbird (Nov 3, 2015)

Mt. Rainier National Park - 7D II + 17-40 F4 




Fall in the Pacific Northwest by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2015)

Beautiful picture. Well done Northbird.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's another using the combination of the Tamron 15-30 VC + Fotodiox WonderPana (Nd1000 + Nd Grad)



Through the Shroud by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2015)

Awesome. Well done, Dustin.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 4, 2015)

Click said:


> Awesome. Well done, Dustin.



I concur, and it's not just this shot - Dustin has a gift for these kinds of atmospheric landscapes. 

Well done, Dustin! keep 'm coming


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2015)

This is a desolate time of year, at least where I live. I was attracted by the colour and swirling patterns in the grasses along a local rail line as I was out walking this morning.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 5, 2015)

Moonrise on the beach


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2015)

IslanderMV said:


> Moonrise on the beach




Nice picture.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Nov 5, 2015)

"Mountain Light Around the Bend, North Lake Bishop, CA"


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi ishdakuteb. 
Beautiful shot, lovely colours, love the lead in with the road. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ishdakuteb said:


> "Mountain Light Around the Bend, North Lake Bishop, CA"


----------



## GammyKnee (Nov 5, 2015)

ishdakuteb said:


> "Mountain Light Around the Bend, North Lake Bishop, CA"



Really like this ^


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2015)

IslanderMV said:


> Moonrise on the beach



Nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Graham and GammyKnee!!!...

Note: Right around the bend is the shortcut way to get into North Lake, just in case for who does not want to walk a distance into the location...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 5, 2015)

I've taken to always bringing along the combination of M3 + EF-M 55-200 STM as a companion to my full frame wide angle kit to give me different framing options. I took this one while my 6D+Tamron 15-30 VC + Fotodiox WonderPana was taking a long exposure. Not a bad prize for while I was waiting - perhaps my favorite image of the day. This is SOOC other than a horizon correction and is a personal favorite.



Land of the Rising Sun by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2015)

Lovely. 8) Well done Dustin.


----------



## GammyKnee (Nov 5, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Land of the Rising Sun by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Superb!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 6, 2015)

Dustin,
Wow, wow!
-r


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 6, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I've taken to always bringing along the combination of M3 + EF-M 55-200 STM as a companion to my full frame wide angle kit to give me different framing options. I took this one while my 6D+Tamron 15-30 VC + Fotodiox WonderPana was taking a long exposure. Not a bad prize for while I was waiting - perhaps my favorite image of the day. This is SOOC other than a horizon correction and is a personal favorite.



Awesone, Dustin! For a moment there I thought it was taken at the same location as the image you posted earlier, but it's not... same river though, with the rising fog? 










[/url]


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 6, 2015)

mrsfotografie said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I've taken to always bringing along the combination of M3 + EF-M 55-200 STM as a companion to my full frame wide angle kit to give me different framing options. I took this one while my 6D+Tamron 15-30 VC + Fotodiox WonderPana was taking a long exposure. Not a bad prize for while I was waiting - perhaps my favorite image of the day. This is SOOC other than a horizon correction and is a personal favorite.
> ...



Same river, different location, different morning.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 11, 2016)

Experiment in HDR/1

CANON EOS 7D MK2 
SIGMA 8-16 
CANON 17-40L 
CANON 24-105 STM


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 11, 2016)

Experiment in HDR/2

SIGMA 8-16
CANON 17-40L


----------



## Ryananthony (Mar 14, 2016)

Drove out to squamish to get away from the Vancouver city lights.


----------



## K-amps (Mar 14, 2016)

Treeline light painted.


----------



## trstromme (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi, lots of great shots in this thread, a few from me as well:




Buvåg by Trond Strømme, on Flickr
Shot in Hamarøy, Nordland, Norway, from a bobbing pier.

The next two are from a section of a river where rushing glacial waters from the Svartisen glacier (literally "The Black Ice Glacier") have dug out a canyon in marble near Mo i Rana, Nordland Norway.



Waves of Stone by Trond Strømme, on Flickr



The Heart of the Marble Castle by Trond Strømme, on Flickr

Comments or critique are appreciated


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2016)

Beautiful shots, trstromme. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## slclick (Mar 14, 2016)

Those glacier images are amazing, thanks for sharing


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Drove out to squamish to get away from the Vancouver city lights.



Lovely shot.


----------



## Ronak1003 (Mar 14, 2016)

Long time Lurker, first picture post.


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Ronak1003. Especially the last one.


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 15, 2016)

ions said:


> And another by me... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely amazing spot on this planet. I was there in the summer of 2010. I had no idea of the significance of the rest stop when I pulled over to grab a drink. About to leave, and wound up talking to another motorcyclist, and then the train came by.


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 15, 2016)

From the same trip, on the same day


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 15, 2016)

trstromme said:


> Hi, lots of great shots in this thread, a few from me as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love this picture!


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll add this one from Valdez, AK


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 15, 2016)

Oahu sites:


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2016)

mdmphoto said:


> Oahu sites:



I really like the firts picture. Well done.


----------



## wldbil (Mar 15, 2016)

Mountains taken from my backyard. Banded & Outlaw peaks seen from NW Calgary, AB


----------



## dhr90 (Mar 16, 2016)

LoneRider said:


> ions said:
> 
> 
> > And another by me... :
> ...



Great shot of the train there. Bet you're glad you got talking to the motorcyclist!


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 18, 2016)

dhr90 said:


> Great shot of the train there. Bet you're glad you got talking to the motorcyclist!



I am one of those evil motorcyclists, and I like to talk to people. So, it is something that happens often


----------



## snowleo (Mar 23, 2016)

To Ronak1003

I was in France 3 years ago and i passed the Millau Viaduct as well. I stayed in the little township underneath/nearby the bridge when - after dinner - the bridge got covered more and more by clounds. I just had to take my camera and got to the same point of view like you. These were the last pictures taken with my old 7D and the 10-22 mm lens. Heavy wind knocked over my tripod. Camera and lens have fallen 6 feet down on solid rock. The impact was so hard, i wasn't able to unscrew the 7D from the tripod without tools. While the 7D survived with some minor scratches, the 10-22 mm broke into 2 pieces. I only owed it for 2 months and it was brand new (and no insurance...).


----------



## cayenne (Mar 23, 2016)

snowleo said:


> To Ronak1003
> 
> I was in France 3 years ago and i passed the Millau Viaduct as well. I stayed in the little township underneath/nearby the bridge when - after dinner - the bridge got covered more and more by clounds. I just had to take my camera and got to the same point of view like you. These were the last pictures taken with my old 7D and the 10-22 mm lens. Heavy wind knocked over my tripod. Camera and lens have fallen 6 feet down on solid rock. The impact was so hard, i wasn't able to unscrew the 7D from the tripod without tools. While the 7D survived with some minor scratches, the 10-22 mm broke into 2 pieces. I only owed it for 2 months and it was brand new (and no insurance...).




Wow!! Just.....wow!!

That is VERY nice!! Thanks for sharing!!


cayenne


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2016)

Beautiful. Cool shot, snowleo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi snowleo. 
Sorry to hear about your camera / lens catastrophe, but I think it was worth it for this shot. I think you could sell this image and make some money towards a replacement lens. 
I recently acquired a 10-22, I love it, I knew I would as I had rented one some years ago. 

Cheers, Graham. 



snowleo said:


> To Ronak1003
> 
> I was in France 3 years ago and i passed the Millau Viaduct as well. I stayed in the little township underneath/nearby the bridge when - after dinner - the bridge got covered more and more by clounds. I just had to take my camera and got to the same point of view like you. These were the last pictures taken with my old 7D and the 10-22 mm lens. Heavy wind knocked over my tripod. Camera and lens have fallen 6 feet down on solid rock. The impact was so hard, i wasn't able to unscrew the 7D from the tripod without tools. While the 7D survived with some minor scratches, the 10-22 mm broke into 2 pieces. I only owed it for 2 months and it was brand new (and no insurance...).


----------



## mehaue (Mar 26, 2016)

This is Bonsai Rock, Lake Tahoe, USA. Shot taken with a Canon 7D and a 10-2xmm Sigma UWA


----------



## Ronak1003 (Mar 26, 2016)

To Snowleo

WOW!!

That is a spectacular shot & a never before seen perspective on that oh-so-often-photographed bridge. Sad to hear about the lens though. You know somewhere I had captioned my shot of Millau as "Bridging Skies." Your shot gives it a whole new dimension on how the lights are reflected in the moisture in the clouds and kinda shaping them in the image of the bridge. I'm floored by the shot. Great job.  



snowleo said:


> To Ronak1003
> 
> I was in France 3 years ago and i passed the Millau Viaduct as well. I stayed in the little township underneath/nearby the bridge when - after dinner - the bridge got covered more and more by clounds. I just had to take my camera and got to the same point of view like you. These were the last pictures taken with my old 7D and the 10-22 mm lens. Heavy wind knocked over my tripod. Camera and lens have fallen 6 feet down on solid rock. The impact was so hard, i wasn't able to unscrew the 7D from the tripod without tools. While the 7D survived with some minor scratches, the 10-22 mm broke into 2 pieces. I only owed it for 2 months and it was brand new (and no insurance...).


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2016)

MartinH said:


> This is Bonsai Rock, Lake Tahoe, USA. Shot taken with a Canon 7D and a 10-2xmm Sigma UWA



Great shot, Martin. Well done.


----------



## GammyKnee (Mar 31, 2016)

snowleo said:


> To Ronak1003
> 
> I was in France 3 years ago and i passed the Millau Viaduct as well. I stayed in the little township underneath/nearby the bridge when - after dinner - the bridge got covered more and more by clounds. I just had to take my camera and got to the same point of view like you. These were the last pictures taken with my old 7D and the 10-22 mm lens. Heavy wind knocked over my tripod. Camera and lens have fallen 6 feet down on solid rock. The impact was so hard, i wasn't able to unscrew the 7D from the tripod without tools. While the 7D survived with some minor scratches, the 10-22 mm broke into 2 pieces. I only owed it for 2 months and it was brand new (and no insurance...).



Horrific story but wow, what an absolutely amazing shot!


----------



## GammyKnee (Mar 31, 2016)

Mull of Galloway Lighthouse at night, taken with my old 5DII and EF35mm f2 (the one with no IS, no USM and weak corners). Manual blend of 2 exposures, one for the sky and lighthouse, one for the foreground.




Mull of Galloway Lighthouse at Night [IMG_8821] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> Mull of Galloway Lighthouse at night, taken with my old 5DII and EF35mm f2 (the one with no IS, no USM and weak corners). Manual blend of 2 exposures, one for the sky and lighthouse, one for the foreground.




I really like this picture. Well done, GammyKnee.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 1, 2016)

Here's one from the Voigtländer 20mm f/3.5 pancake I'm reviewing right now. Not amazingly sharp, but so handy to have a full frame covering 20mm lens in such a compact package.



Lost in the Fog (Voigtländer 20mm f/3.5) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2016)

Very nice picture, Dustin.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 1, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, Dustin.



thanks, Click


----------



## sebasan (Apr 12, 2016)

A nice sunset in Atlantida, Uruguay.
Greetings!


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2016)

Nicely done, sebasan.


----------



## sebasan (Apr 12, 2016)

Click said:


> Nicely done, sebasan.



Thanks!!


----------



## d4mike (Apr 13, 2016)

Dead Horse Point, Canyonlands UT. 

Multi-row pano at sunrise, just because I'm practicing multi-row pano's.
105mm, 6D, f11, 38 images. I think the final file was 180mp. I had more of the sky but the computer was having problems processing it, it was a clear boring sky anyway.....


----------



## JClark (Apr 13, 2016)

d4mike said:


> Dead Horse Point, Canyonlands UT.
> 
> Multi-row pano at sunrise, just because I'm practicing multi-row pano's.
> 105mm, 6D, f11, 38 images. I think the final file was 180mp. I had more of the sky but the computer was having problems processing it, it was a clear boring sky anyway.....



Wow. That's a lot of images for that vista  Nice shot though!


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2016)

d4mike said:


> Dead Horse Point, Canyonlands UT.
> 
> Multi-row pano at sunrise, just because I'm practicing multi-row pano's.
> 105mm, 6D, f11, 38 images. I think the final file was 180mp. I had more of the sky but the computer was having problems processing it, it was a clear boring sky anyway.....



Beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

6D + 24-70 f4 IS - Mt Sopris, Carbondale, CO




Mt Sopris by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2016)

j-nord said:


> 6D + 24-70 f4 IS - Mt Sopris, Carbondale, CO



Lovely shot. Well done, Justin.


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 18, 2016)

d4mike said:


> Dead Horse Point, Canyonlands UT.
> 
> Multi-row pano at sunrise, just because I'm practicing multi-row pano's.
> 105mm, 6D, f11, 38 images. I think the final file was 180mp. I had more of the sky but the computer was having problems processing it, it was a clear boring sky anyway.....



38 images? Seriously impressive, and a lovely result.


----------



## Sporgon (May 12, 2016)

Incidental picture that I shot when doing Kirkstall Abbey in Leeds, England. This is a three frame (portrait orientation) panoramic, shot hand held on the 5DII + 28mm f/2.8 IS from beside the River Aire looking back towards the abbey ruin through the park. 

Turner, one of the most famous nineteenth English landscape artists painted this view but from the other side of the river. His view has now disappeared behind trees, as have so many. There just were not the amount of trees about in England during the eighteenth, nineteenth and early twentieth century. In fact it was a denuded landscape compared with what we have now. 

ISO 160, 1/160th, f/6/3


----------



## rpt (May 13, 2016)

Lovely pictures here people!


----------



## snowleo (May 24, 2016)

I did it again. I went to Halerbos again - the blue forest nearby Bruxelles, Belgium. This time I was lucky. Blue sky all day long. So no cloud hiding the sun at sunrise (about 6 o'clock in the morning).


----------



## Corydoras (May 24, 2016)

Great pictures snowleo!


----------



## Click (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful series, snowleo.


----------



## K-amps (May 25, 2016)

A few random shots. Shot with the 5d3. The seascape shot with the Pentax K1


----------



## Click (May 25, 2016)

Beautiful. I especially like the 2nd and 3rd shot.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 25, 2016)

Here's a recent favorite of mine. 6D + Tamron 15-30 VC + Fotodiox WonderPana (ND1000 + .6ND Grad).



The Ghost of Morning by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 25, 2016)

K-amps said:


> A few random shots. Shot with the 5d3. The seascape shot with the Pentax K1



That second shot is very, very cool!


----------



## Click (May 25, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's a recent favorite of mine. 6D + Tamron 15-30 VC + Fotodiox WonderPana (ND1000 + .6ND Grad).



Lovely shot. 8) Nicely done, Dustin.


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2016)

Morning sun shining on forest of larches on mountain spur.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 25, 2016)

dpc said:


> Morning sun shining on forest of larches on mountain spur.



That is very, very nice. An elegant image!


----------



## Click (May 25, 2016)

dpc said:


> Morning sun shining on forest of larches on mountain spur.




I really like this picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Morning sun shining on forest of larches on mountain spur.
> ...




Thanks, Dustin! I appreciate it. I can't say it's the best picture I've ever taken, but I do like it a lot. Just one of those times atmospheric conditions and the light seemed to work for me.


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Morning sun shining on forest of larches on mountain spur.
> ...




Thanks, Click! I like getting up into the mountains a couple of times a year. I was particularly fortunate that the light worked for me here.


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2016)

Some Banff shots from this past March.


----------



## d4mike (May 25, 2016)

Looking South in Arches National Park, UT towards the La Sal Mountains. 
The afternoon was overcast but you have to be there to get the shot, and five minutes before the sun set, I heard a boom, warm light for the last few minutes, then it was gone... 
6D, 24-105 at 105mm, f11, 1/5 sec at ISO 100


----------



## Click (May 26, 2016)

d4mike said:


> Looking South in Arches National Park, UT towards the La Sal Mountains.
> The afternoon was overcast but you have to be there to get the shot, and five minutes before the sun set, I heard a boom, warm light for the last few minutes, then it was gone...
> 6D, 24-105 at 105mm, f11, 1/5 sec at ISO 100



Lovely light. Beautiful with the dark sky. Well done.


----------



## JClark (May 26, 2016)

Light shore break - Maui.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 26, 2016)

dpc said:


> Some Banff shots from this past March.



And here's one from May. Quite a change, isn't it.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Some Banff shots from this past March.
> ...




Indeed it is, Jack. Nice picture.


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2016)

JClark said:


> Light shore break - Maui.




Nicely done!


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2016)

Late afternoon sun.


----------



## candyman (May 26, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Some Banff shots from this past March.
> ...




Great picture Jack
Nice subject for ND filters too


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (May 26, 2016)

candyman said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Thanks. Trouble is I don't yet own any! And for 11-24?? 

Jack


----------



## candyman (May 26, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...




Hello Jack,


yes, there are. Just curious about how it works:


http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24975.msg599517#msg599517


It is a system like Lee filters. Just another branch. The system is Lucroit and you can put Formatt Hitech ND filters. Maybe even LEE ND filters.


----------



## Sporgon (May 27, 2016)

Ruined church of St Felix in the royal estate of Sandringham, Norfolk England. Used to be a medieval village here called Babingley, now completely gone, and the old 13th century church is crumbling.

Shot on the remarkable little M3, + 55-200mm lens @200, f/6.3, 1/125, ISO 100, Manfrotto Befree tripod. 

I should mention I added film grain simulation to this shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Ruined church of St Felix in the royal estate of Sandringham, Norfolk England. Used to be a medieval village here called Babingley, now completely gone, and the old 13th century church is crumbling.
> 
> Shot on the remarkable little M3, + 55-200mm lens @200, f/6.3, 1/125, ISO 100, Manfrotto Befree tripod.
> 
> I should mention I added film grain simulation to this shot.



Very nice. Would be fun to dig down a few feet in that soil. 

Jack


----------



## Click (May 27, 2016)

Very nice picture, Sporgon.


----------



## nats1mom (May 28, 2016)

Captured in Organ Pipe Cactus National Monument


----------



## Click (May 28, 2016)

nats1mom said:


> Captured in Organ Pipe Cactus National Monument



I really like this shot, well done.


----------



## JClark (May 28, 2016)

dpc said:


> JClark said:
> 
> 
> > Light shore break - Maui.
> ...



Thank you! This sat in Lightroom unprocessed for over a year. Came back to it recently and "saw" how to present it.


----------



## dpc (May 29, 2016)

Overcast day in the mountains. Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park.


----------



## dpc (May 29, 2016)

Badlands, Dinosaur Provincial Park, Alberta, yesterday afternoon.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 29, 2016)

Mono Lake South Tufas



Mono Lake sunset 3849B webL © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## ScaneLife (May 29, 2016)

Here's a recent night/moon shot of Death Valley taken with my Canon 6D and 16-35 f4.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 29, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Mono Lake South Tufas
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Lake sunset 3849B webL © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Lovely. Interesting to see all the shooters with their tripods.  Where is this? Just Googled - California. Seems an extremely popular place.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (May 29, 2016)

Fantastic landscape photos everyone! Many are breathtaking and sets the bar high. 

A few from Hawaii...thanks for looking.



Haiku Gardens Oahu Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Kaneohe Bay Oahu,Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Bellows Beach Windward Oahu, Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## zrz2005101 (May 29, 2016)

I will jump in and post one also 
This was taken with my friend's 60D and 17-40L @F4


----------



## Sporgon (May 29, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Ruined church of St Felix in the royal estate of Sandringham, Norfolk England. Used to be a medieval village here called Babingley, now completely gone, and the old 13th century church is crumbling.
> ...



Thanks Jack & Click. Yes it would be fascinating to have a dig around these places, though you'd have to get permission from Queenie - well the Estate Manager perhaps 

However I guess that when this village was thriving everything would have been made mostly from wood and rushes, and so all that will be left of their lives is a faint stain in the soil.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 29, 2016)

serendipidy, I've been wondering where you and Harry went!  Very nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 29, 2016)

zrz2005101 said:


> I will jump in and post one also
> This was taken with my friend's 60D and 17-40L @F4



Beautiful sky. Very nice shot.


----------



## nats1mom (May 30, 2016)

Click said:


> nats1mom said:
> 
> 
> > Captured in Organ Pipe Cactus National Monument
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 30, 2016)

Thanks Jack 
Here is the location. Google Maps link: https://www.google.com/maps/place/South+Tufa+Area/@37.9389427,-119.0294969,17.5z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x0000000000000000:0xb85bb355531a6f0d!8m2!3d37.938684!4d-119.026939?hl=en



Jack Douglas said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Mono Lake South Tufas
> ...


----------



## Click (May 30, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Mono Lake South Tufas



Lovely light. It's beautiful. Nicely done, Keith.


----------



## serendipidy (May 30, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> serendipidy, I've been wondering where you and Harry went!  Very nice.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack! I rarely see Harry and his offspring anymore. I took a little break from my photography hobby but am getting interested again.


----------



## serendipidy (May 30, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Mono Lake South Tufas
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Lake sunset 3849B webL © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


Keith
This is absolutely stunning. I love the color and the detail! 8)


----------



## zrz2005101 (May 30, 2016)

Click said:


> zrz2005101 said:
> 
> 
> > I will jump in and post one also
> ...



Thanks


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2016)

Grackle surveying his domain


----------



## zim (May 31, 2016)

ScaneLife said:


> Here's a recent night/moon shot of Death Valley taken with my Canon 6D and 16-35 f4.



Really like this photograph, great light, very atmospheric


----------



## Click (May 31, 2016)

dpc said:


> Grackle surveying his domain



Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Grackle surveying his domain
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 31, 2016)

dpc said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



dpc you seem to be out and about Alberta a lot. Where's your home stamping ground? We are planning a trip to the badlands this fall and I get inspiration from your postings, ideas abound in CR threads. 

Jack


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 31, 2016)

Here's a different kind of landscape. Tamron 85 VC and 6D @ f/4:



The Silence of the Pines by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...




Hi, Jack! I do spend some time in Alberta. I'm from Kindersley, Saskatchewan, so I'm relatively close to the mountains and whatnot in Alberta. Good luck on your trip to the badlands.


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's a different kind of landscape. Tamron 85 VC and 6D @ f/4:
> 
> 
> 
> The Silence of the Pines by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr




This is really nice! I like the bluish tinge. The Tamron 85 certainly looks like a great lens. I was contemplating buying one but bought a Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary instead since I like to take pictures of wild birds and animals and wanted the extra reach.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 31, 2016)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Thanks, the greatest folk are from Saskatchewan. I lived in Moose Jaw one year so I know, and the Qu'Appelle Valley was an oasis in the desert which I dearly loved. Used to ride my motorcycle up into the hills south of Moosejaw with my first SLR an Ftb purchased there. Great memories.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2016)

Badlands north-east of Brooks, Alberta.


----------



## ScaneLife (May 31, 2016)

zim said:


> ScaneLife said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a recent night/moon shot of Death Valley taken with my Canon 6D and 16-35 f4.
> ...



Thanks A Lot!


----------



## Sporgon (May 31, 2016)

dpc said:


> Overcast day in the mountains. Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park.



I like this. Shows what dxo should stick to


----------



## JClark (May 31, 2016)

dpc said:


> Grackle surveying his domain



I love this kind of image. Nice capture that really conveys a feeling of being in a place, even if the place itself might seem mundane at first glance.


----------



## JClark (May 31, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's a different kind of landscape. Tamron 85 VC and 6D @ f/4:
> 
> 
> 
> The Silence of the Pines by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Love this one too, for entirely different reasons. Well done, very creative take on a subject.


----------



## Click (May 31, 2016)

dpc said:


> This is really nice! I like the bluish tinge.



+1

Very nice picture. Well done Dustin.


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Overcast day in the mountains. Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park.
> ...




Thanks, Sporgon!


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2016)

JClark said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Grackle surveying his domain
> ...



Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2016)

Two mountain scenes, the top one from the Banff area and the bottom one from Waterton Lakes National Park in south-western Alberta.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 2, 2016)

dpc said:


> Two mountain scenes, the top one from the Banff area and the bottom one from Waterton Lakes National Park in south-western Alberta.



Both very nice. Love the look of the tundra in the second shot.


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Two mountain scenes, the top one from the Banff area and the bottom one from Waterton Lakes National Park in south-western Alberta.
> ...




Thanks, Dustin!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 2, 2016)

dpc said:


> Two mountain scenes, the top one from the Banff area and the bottom one from Waterton Lakes National Park in south-western Alberta.



What's so striking about Waterton is that you look one way - serious mountains, the opposite way - essentially prairie. Very nice shot.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Two mountain scenes, the top one from the Banff area and the bottom one from Waterton Lakes National Park in south-western Alberta.
> ...




Thanks, Jack! Yes, the ying and the yang.


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 5, 2016)

dpc said:


>



Good old Saskatchewan! Have you posted any meadowlark photos? I remember them being on almost every fence post back in the 70's. None where I am.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I only have one meadowlark photo and it's not a very good one. There are oodles of the creatures around here. Every fencepost and telephone pole and whatnot... You hear their song constantly out in the country. They seem to be especially wary, however, and it's hard to get close to them. The one shot I did get was a bit of an anomaly. I was driving down a grid road and came to a stop sign. There was a meadowlark perched on top of the sign and, shock of shock, he didn't move when I stopped a few feet from him. I took a quick shot out of the window of the car. it didn't turn out to be a great picture despite the never to be regained opportunity.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 5, 2016)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



OK, your next assignment is a meadowlark and it better be good. I'll be watching for it on the bird thread! 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

Stone bridge through trees. Beacon Hill Park, Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 8, 2016)

Shots in Scotland.
Shot with 5DIII and 24-70 II.
-r


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 8, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Shots in Scotland.
> Shot with 5DIII and 24-70 II.
> -r



Eilean Donan ? Very nice views


----------



## lion rock (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes. And thanks.
-r



Sporgon said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Shots in Scotland.
> ...


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 9, 2016)

Crescent moon over a cloud inversion on my way up Buachaille Etive Beag:



Crescent over clouds [IMG_6133] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> Crescent moon over a cloud inversion on my way up Buachaille Etive Beag:



Beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 9, 2016)

Click said:


> GammyKnee said:
> 
> 
> > Crescent moon over a cloud inversion on my way up Buachaille Etive Beag:
> ...



+1 

Jack


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks Jack & Click!


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 9, 2016)

One more - Neist Point on the Isle of Skye. 




Neist Point [IMG_6362] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> One more - Neist Point on the Isle of Skye.




Lovely light. Beautiful picture.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 10, 2016)

Gammy,
Very nice.
I missed that by taking a different route.
Nice.
-r




GammyKnee said:


> One more - Neist Point on the Isle of Skye.


----------



## JClark (Jun 10, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> One more - Neist Point on the Isle of Skye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely.


----------



## krisbell (Jun 10, 2016)

Foothill Dawning by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 10, 2016)

krisbell said:


> Foothill Dawning by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Love this.

Thanks for the kind words Click, lion rock & JClark!


----------



## photojoern.de (Jun 10, 2016)

See some here: http://photojoern.de/landscapes/ and more to come...


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2016)

krisbell said:


> Foothill Dawning by Kris Bell




I really like this picture. Nicely done, Kris.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 10, 2016)

Click said:


> krisbell said:
> 
> 
> > Foothill Dawning by Kris Bell
> ...



Add me to that.

Jack


----------



## cid (Jun 16, 2016)

one from Greater Tatra national park - Slovakia


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2016)

cid said:


> one from Greater Tatra national park - Slovakia



Lovely light. 8) Nicely done, cid.


----------



## cid (Jun 17, 2016)

Click said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > one from Greater Tatra national park - Slovakia
> ...



thank you!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 18, 2016)

Three recent BnW and one colour landscapes of Deal pier in Kent UK:






Canon 5DIII, ef 16-35IIL





Canon 5DIII, TSe 17L





Canon 5DIII, ef 16-35IIL





Canon 5DIII, ef 8-15L


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Three recent BnW and one colour landscapes of Deal pier in Kent UK:





Very nice series, GMCPhotographic.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi GMC. 
A lovely series of shots, I like the shot from the water showing the pier in the sea, the colour one is nice too but my favourite is the last shot, really nice. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GMCPhotographics said:


> Three recent BnW and one colour landscapes of Deal pier in Kent UK:
> 
> Canon 5DIII, ef 8-15L


----------



## npdien (Jun 18, 2016)

In the royal palace of Joseon Dynasty, Seoul


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2016)

Very nice picture, npdien. Welcome to CR.


----------



## rpt (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice B&Ws GMC.


----------



## npdien (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks, Click.

A village road in the Mekong Delta, Vietnam


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2016)

npdien said:


> Thanks, Click.
> 
> A village road in the Mekong Delta, Vietnam



Boy, I bet there is lots to photograph there! let's see some more.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks, Jack.
Here is another photo taken in Dong Nai Province, Vietnam.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 21, 2016)

npdien said:


> Thanks, Jack.
> Here is another photo taken in Dong Nai Province, Vietnam.



Oh to be able to visit there, it looks so lush. Lots of wildlife??

Jack


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 21, 2016)

This is my first monument panoramic using the M3 and 22/2.8 pancake lens. It's a five frame stitch, so still slightly larger format and resolution than a 5Ds single frame. 

I'm attaching a full size crop to give an idea of the detail in the full sized picture.

This is Binham Priory in Norfolk, England where I had taken an earlier sunrise shot from the other side using the 5DII.


----------



## geekpower (Jun 22, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/JmoGmh


----------



## Eldar (Jun 22, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> This is my first monument panoramic using the M3 and 22/2.8 pancake lens. It's a five frame stitch, so still slightly larger format and resolution than a 5Ds single frame.
> 
> I'm attaching a full size crop to give an idea of the detail in the full sized picture.
> 
> This is Binham Priory in Norfolk, England where I had taken an earlier sunrise shot from the other side using the 5DII.


Beautiful! And another argument in the "how much is enough" discussion


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 22, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> This is my first monument panoramic using the M3 and 22/2.8 pancake lens. It's a five frame stitch, so still slightly larger format and resolution than a 5Ds single frame.
> 
> I'm attaching a full size crop to give an idea of the detail in the full sized picture.
> 
> This is Binham Priory in Norfolk, England where I had taken an earlier sunrise shot from the other side using the 5DII.



You liar! . There is detail in the shadow areas this is clearly a trick.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 22, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first monument panoramic using the M3 and 22/2.8 pancake lens. It's a five frame stitch, so still slightly larger format and resolution than a 5Ds single frame.
> ...



Thanks Eldar, and it makes an interesting discussion point. If my technical friends are correct then the chip in the M3 is the same as the 5Ds, but just the middle of it. If I shoot a three frame, portrait orientated stitch with the M it is going to be the same as the single frame from the 5Ds, but with the advantage / disadvantage of the rotational stitch. However as I shot this as a 2x1, if I'd used a single frame from 5Ds and cropped top and bottom it would be smaller mp than this . Stitching on a 5Ds would be complete overkill for me, but I have to say that if I was in to single frame photography, I am finding that the sheer pixel density is overcoming the bayer array effect, and this is seen in a landscape with predominately subtly different shades of green in it, so in a way it is using sheer numbers of pixels to produce the same effect as the Pentax "pixel-shift" thingy. 




privatebydesign said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first monument panoramic using the M3 and 22/2.8 pancake lens. It's a five frame stitch, so still slightly larger format and resolution than a 5Ds single frame.
> ...



;D he-he, and this isn't even the new on-chip ADC like the 80D, and there is still loads of clean info in the shadows; more than most people could possibly want. But also I'm really impressed with the robustness of the highlights on this chip, especially for a small sensor. Also the highlight headroom ( for those that may not know, I am referring to the white tones it can differentiate before blowing) is remarkably good, better than the 2011 era Exmor sensor that I used for a while. 

Overall I'm very impressed with the M3 but it needs good lenses to keep the data "open".


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 22, 2016)

geekpower said:


> https://flic.kr/p/JmoGmh



Very nice!

Jack


----------



## Superka (Jul 8, 2016)

Park trees Pano 09-2K0000 by superka_01, on Flickr


----------



## Superka (Jul 8, 2016)

Park trees Pano_02-01 -2K_0000 by superka_01, on Flickr


----------



## Superka (Jul 8, 2016)

2016-03-27_0000 by superka_01, on Flickr


----------



## Superka (Jul 8, 2016)

2016-03-27-05_0000 by superka_01, on Flickr


----------



## Superka (Jul 8, 2016)

2016-03-27-07-03_0000 by superka_01, on Flickr


----------



## Superka (Jul 8, 2016)

2016-03-27-08_10_0000 by superka_01, on Flickr


----------



## Superka (Jul 8, 2016)

2016-03-27-12-01_0000 by superka_01, on Flickr


----------



## Superka (Jul 8, 2016)

2016-03-27-13-03_0000 by superka_01, on Flickr


----------



## Corydoras (Jul 10, 2016)

The Finnish national landscape (Koli in Lieksa, Eastern Finland) in a quite dramatic light.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 11, 2016)

Corydoras said:


> The Finnish national landscape (Koli in Lieksa, Eastern Finland) in a quite dramatic light.



Very nice peaceful shot!

Jack


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 11, 2016)

Sunrise at the Flamborough Dinosaur, an image that I thought had potential over the past couple of years, but I couldn't get it to work. However I think I may have done it now. 

Taken on 5DII + 24-105L @ 24 mm. 

P.S. I haven't dust spotted this copy !


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2016)

Very nice shot, Sporgon.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jul 11, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Sunrise at the Flamborough Dinosaur, an image that I thought had potential over the past couple of years, but I couldn't get it to work. However I think I may have done it now.



Works for me! I especially like how the arcing clouds frame the scene.


----------



## dpc (Jul 11, 2016)

Not sure I'd call these my best landscapes, but I like them a lot. They exemplify well the countryside around here in winter. There was a heavy ice fog in the air. I'd posted them elsewhere previously but have gone back to the RAW files and reprocessed them. The first is from a Fujifilm X100 and the second one from a 5DMII+16-35mm f/4L. I'm not entirely satisfied with them but...


----------



## dpc (Jul 11, 2016)

And again...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 11, 2016)

One here.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jul 11, 2016)

lion rock said:


> One here.
> -r




Nice picture. Reminds me of the canola fields aroung here. Unfortunately I'm not likely going to get to take any pictures of them before the bloom is off the plants.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks, dpc.
It is a part of a pano I assembled with photos I shot while in Scotland.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 12, 2016)

dpc said:


> Not sure I'd call these my best landscapes, but I like them a lot. They exemplify well the countryside around here in winter. There was a heavy ice fog in the air. I'd posted them elsewhere previously but have gone back to the RAW files and reprocessed them. The first is from a Fujifilm X100 and the second one from a 5DMII+16-35mm f/4L. I'm not entirely satisfied with them but...



Pretty refreshing in July!

Jack


----------



## Corydoras (Jul 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice peaceful shot!
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack Douglas!

The weather conditions were changing rapidly on that day. I got the picture in this post about an hour before the picture in the previous post. The weather was partly cloudy at the time when this shot was taken. Half an hour after a thunderstorm moved across the lake Pielinen (the lake in the picture) but it did´t come too close, so I decided to stay on the hill. I don´t have an ND filter so I was´t able to get a shot with lightning in it, but it was fun to watch lightning striking to the islands on the lake over 20 kilometers away.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 12, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Sporgon.





GammyKnee said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise at the Flamborough Dinosaur, an image that I thought had potential over the past couple of years, but I couldn't get it to work. However I think I may have done it now.
> ...



Thanks Guys. The sky reminds me of a Turner painting.


----------



## martinslade (Jul 12, 2016)

Don't usually do landscapes but nice sunset last night so thought would do a bit of HDR...


----------



## g.loitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Los Angeles, CA


----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2016)

Moraine on mountainside; Athabasca River near Jasper, Alberta


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2016)

martinslade said:


> Don't usually do landscapes but nice sunset last night so thought would do a bit of HDR...




Nice shot.


----------



## martinslade (Jul 12, 2016)

Click said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Don't usually do landscapes but nice sunset last night so thought would do a bit of HDR...
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## CTJohn (Jul 12, 2016)

Lake Placid from Whiteface Mountain.


----------



## kenpixl (Jul 12, 2016)

Todos Santos July 11th, 2016..


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2016)

kenpixl said:


> Todos Santos July 11th, 2016..



Beautiful shot. Welcome to CR


----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2016)

kenpixl said:


> Todos Santos July 11th, 2016..




Beautiful colours! Welcome!!!


----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2016)

Two Jack Lake in March


----------



## sedwards (Jul 16, 2016)

i dont shoot landscapes very often but this looked like it would make a nice shot.


1DS30113 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 17, 2016)

kenpixl said:


> Todos Santos July 11th, 2016..



Beautiful exposure. I love the composition and the warmth of the photo especially on the horizon.


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 17, 2016)

A fiery sunset taken from the Rim Fire vista in the Stanislaus National Forest, CA. 






6D : 24-105 f/4L @ 45mm : 0.3s : f/8 : ISO 320

https://michaeltowster.smugmug.com/Travels


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2016)

chasinglight said:


> A fiery sunset taken from the Rim Fire vista in the Stanislaus National Forest, CA.



Very nice shot. Beautiful colours.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 17, 2016)

Click said:


> chasinglight said:
> 
> 
> > A fiery sunset taken from the Rim Fire vista in the Stanislaus National Forest, CA.
> ...



For sure, the colors make the shot.

Jack


----------



## LSeries (Jul 20, 2016)

Lake Näsijärvi on a beautiful summer day with 7D mk2 + EF-S 10-22 USM:




The Rocks by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 20, 2016)

LSeries said:


> Lake Näsijärvi on a beautiful summer day with 7D mk2 + EF-S 10-22 USM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like this, rather tranquil!

Jack


----------



## d4mike (Jul 21, 2016)

Pano of Hendricks Pond and the Tetons at dawn.


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2016)

d4mike said:


> Pano of Hendricks Pond and the Tetons at dawn.




Beautiful. Very nice picture, Michael. 8)


----------



## telemaq76 (Jul 21, 2016)

La pointe du raz, bretagne, france.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 21, 2016)

telemaq76,
Gorgeous, no other word to describe!
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2016)

telemaq76 said:


> La pointe du raz, bretagne, france.




Great shot, telemaq76.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 21, 2016)

Very nice last couple of shots!

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Jul 21, 2016)

For the fourth time in five years, we have hiked the 19km/12mile Aurlandsdalen trail. Just as fantastic this year as the previous ones. My legs were more broken than before though.
This is the magnificent view of Sinjarheim, a mountain farm, established around the year 1600. The view is spectacular, but I wonder how anyone could make a living in a place like this ...

To get a sense of scale, I suggest you enlarge the area around the farm and go from there.

5DSR, 24-70 f2.8L II


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2016)

arizona


----------



## cid (Jul 25, 2016)

shot just last saturday, few minutes before sunrise near Prosiek, Slovakia


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2016)

Beautiful sky.


----------



## MalingJemuran (Jul 26, 2016)

Lake Toba, Indonesia, North Sumatra. Taken from Sleeping Elephant Hill (Bukit Gajah Bobok in Indonesian)


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2016)

MalingJemuran said:


> Lake Toba, Indonesia, North Sumatra. Taken from Sleeping Elephant Hill (Bukit Gajah Bobok in Indonesian)




Very nice shot.


----------



## cid (Jul 26, 2016)

dilbert said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > shot just last saturday, few minutes before sunrise near Prosiek, Slovakia
> ...



don't worry, I plan to visit tatras this summer for shooting  by the way, the mountains you see on the shot are Low Tatras ...


----------



## LSeries (Jul 30, 2016)

Lake Vehkajärvi (Kangasala, Finland) with Canon 70D + EF-S 10-22:




Lake Vehkajärvi by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2016)

Nice reflection of the sky on the lake surface. 8)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jul 30, 2016)

Mont Tremblant, Quebec. Beautiful place...particularly right after a storm!



The Magic of Mont Tremblant by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

P.S. This is three vertical images from the new Canon EF-M 28mm f/3.5 Macro lens stitched together. Canon EOS M3 body.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Mont Tremblant, Quebec. Beautiful place...particularly right after a storm!




Lovely light. Nicely done, Dustin.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 30, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Mont Tremblant, Quebec. Beautiful place...particularly right after a storm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely image and the M3 makes a phenomenal light landscape camera when stitched in this way !


----------



## lion rock (Jul 30, 2016)

Dustin,
Like fairy land, very nice!
-r


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 8, 2016)

Two from this morning. Vancouver, BC. First image taken 40minutes after the second.

First is a 4 shot vertical pano, then slightly cropped for framing. 
ISO 50 1/5 f22 

Second is a 6 Shot pano If i remember correctly, then slight crop for framing.
ISO 50 1sec f16

Both with Sigma 150-600C around 200mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Dustin. 
Seems the link is broken. :'(

Cheers, Graham. 



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Mont Tremblant, Quebec. Beautiful place...particularly right after a storm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tolusina (Aug 8, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dustin.
> Seems the link is broken. :'(
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


It's broken only partially and rather oddly.
Here on CR the photo shows as no longer available, yet if you click on it anyway, it goes straight to Dustin's Flickr.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 8, 2016)

Three treatments of the same waterfall picture. Second is with contrast whacked up and green reduced, the third is B&W conversion of the second


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Three treatments of the same waterfall picture. Second is with contrast whacked up and green reduced, the third is B&W conversion of the second


1st and 3rd look excellent.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 9, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> 1st and 3rd look excellent.



Thanks Dylan. 
I have only recently started hunting out waterfalls and not only do you have the options on shutter speed for water effect, there are also seem to be a range of processing options than I usually encounter in my photography.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi tolusina. 
Thanks for that, it hadn't even occurred to me to try clicking the picture anyway! D'oh a very odd mode of failure. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tolusina said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dustin.
> ...


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Three treatments of the same waterfall picture. Second is with contrast whacked up and green reduced, the third is B&W conversion of the second



Very nice pictures. I prefer the first version.


----------



## auditom (Aug 11, 2016)

This morning 1000m away from my house @ Springe-Voelksen, Germany.
5Dc, 24mm TS-E MII


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2016)

auditom said:


> This morning 1000m away from my house @ Springe-Voelksen, Germany.
> 5Dc, 24mm TS-E MII




Very nice composition. Lovely light.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2016)

Click said:


> auditom said:
> 
> 
> > This morning 1000m away from my house @ Springe-Voelksen, Germany.
> ...



Yes, very nice. Any thoughts on the power generators, aesthetically? In Ontario, Canada they seem to be controversial in many ways.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 11, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > auditom said:
> ...



The sooner they get the efficiency of 'blade-less' turbines the better. 

The windmill style are a blip in the development of wind power generation that takes it's cues from designs hundreds of years old. They are inefficient from a land area and maintenance perspective and it isn't until you have seen a few birds hit by them that you realise that they are a genuine issue to wildlife.

From an engineering viewpoint you are building them ever taller and making them more powerful yet the design is so inefficient, you need to build the structure strong enough to support all the working from the blades to the generator to the braking mechanisms in the nacelle. They are building cranes big enough to put these things together because the combination of lift and weight outstrips anything lifted before!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2016)

privatebydesign, I fear I have taken this thread off topic with my question. 

What you say seems perfectly logically correct to me. I think Ontario has gone nuts with their present premier but I better get off this topic.  I sure don't want one staring me in the face.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 11, 2016)

I still take forum to mean free and open discussion of ideas, sidetracks are a fundamental part of that. 

To me there is no 'off topic' just topics, but I have a habit of getting up people's noses so what do I know............


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2016)

I have to laugh, you do have a knack it seems. It surely helps in life to not always be taking offense but some folk just can't handle frank and forthright discussions. Myself, I'm working at growing a much thicker skin. 

I agree, take a side track now and then for general interest. I also like it when some background or extra interesting material is included with photos. 

Keep up the good work!

Jack


----------



## Robin (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi all, here's a single frame long exposure (2mins with a Lee Big Stopper, f11, ISO 100) of the waterfall in the Natural Bridge, Numinbah Forest, Queensland processed with the Delta preset from the DXO B&W film pack and a shot of trees drowned by the creation of Lake Tinaroo, Queensland processed with the New Selenium preset from the DXO B&W film pack. Please click through to see the detail. Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 13, 2016)

Robin said:


> Hi all, here's a single frame long exposure (2mins with a Lee Big Stopper, f11, ISO 100) of the waterfall in the Natural Bridge, Numinbah Forest, Queensland processed with the Delta preset from the DXO B&W film pack and a shot of trees drowned by the creation of Lake Tinaroo, Queensland processed with the New Selenium preset from the DXO B&W film pack. Please click through to see the detail. Any thoughts welcome.



I like the second one a lot but the first seems to not draw my eye to anything in particular. I'm no expert but I am trying to become more aware of what it takes to improve, so that's my thought.

Jack


----------



## Robin (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks jack. I appreciate your thoughts and agree with you on the first. I liked it as more of an abstract pattern where it is tricky to see where the trunks end and the reflections start.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2016)

Robin said:


> Thanks jack. I appreciate your thoughts and agree with you on the first. I liked it as more of an abstract pattern where it is tricky to see where the trunks end and the reflections start.



Robin, I'm here to learn probably just the same as you. However, there is reluctance on most folk's part to give constructive criticism because of the response that it sometimes provokes. I endeavor to maintain a thick skin so that I can objectively evaluate what others (usually much more knowledgeable than me) say, because chances are they are correct. With good constructive criticism one improves faster.

My reluctance comes from being very much a beginner so who am I to offer advice, but on the other hand what if my 2 cents worth can help someone who also is not so advanced and what if no one is offering feedback? So, I try. We should all chip in. 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 14, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> My reluctance comes from being very much a beginner so who am I to offer advice, but on the other hand what if my 2 cents worth can help someone who also is not so advanced and what if no one is offering feedback? So, I try. We should all chip in.
> 
> Jack



Beginner or not, you are as entitled to your opinion as anyone else as to why a picture works or not.
I was watching a program about wine a few years ago presented by an international 'Master of Wine' and she said that her training enables her to express what she tastes in standard language. Whether a wine is good or not is a personal opinion. 
I take photo critique in the same way.

If you are a member of a photo club, it can be bewildering why the same photo can get 20/20 with one judge but 14/20 with another. Odd, but a fact of life.


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 21, 2016)

Dunnotar Castle about 10 mins after sunrise. Shot with the Canon 85 f1.8 (5 image pano) and 5D2. I did a similar composition with the 17-40 but I much prefer the different perspective that comes from using the 85.




Dunnotar Castle Sunrise [IMG_0947] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> Dunnotar Castle about 10 mins after sunrise. Shot with the Canon 85 f1.8 (5 image pano) and 5D2. I did a similar composition with the 17-40 but I much prefer the different perspective that comes from using the 85.




Lovely shot.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 21, 2016)

So true!
I saw photos of a "pro" in his portfolio site in a nearby state, and I don't know if he purposely defocus his photos on his site to deter copying or that his photos are actually not focused. I'd not post those photos he has. But, he won a local art show! Sometimes, it's in the beholder.
-r




Mikehit said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > My reluctance comes from being very much a beginner so who am I to offer advice, but on the other hand what if my 2 cents worth can help someone who also is not so advanced and what if no one is offering feedback? So, I try. We should all chip in.
> ...


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 21, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> Dunnotar Castle about 10 mins after sunrise. Shot with the Canon 85 f1.8 (5 image pano) and 5D2. I did a similar composition with the 17-40 but I much prefer the different perspective that comes from using the 85.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely shot ! Great technique


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 21, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> Dunnotar Castle about 10 mins after sunrise. Shot with the Canon 85 f1.8 (5 image pano) and 5D2. I did a similar composition with the 17-40 but I much prefer the different perspective that comes from using the 85.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you elaborate on that please? It doesn't seem to make sense.


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 21, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Can you elaborate on that please? It doesn't seem to make sense.



Sure - but which bit?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 21, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Can you elaborate on that please? It doesn't seem to make sense.
> ...



Same composition but different perspective.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 21, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> GammyKnee said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Yes but the rotary stitch can change ( or at least distort) the perspective slightly in that it tends to distort the size of the centre, making further away parts of the frame slightly larger, giving the appearance, from a perspective point of view, that you had been slightly further away with a longer lens.


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 21, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Same composition but different perspective.



Well perspective is the wrong term, but what I'm getting at is that I prefer the look of the shot that achieved its field of view using stitching vs. the one one that achieved it via a shorter focal length. It's probably down to things like depth of field, sharpness (whether from the lens or the extra resolution), less distortion correction required in post etc. but for me the 85 pano definitely has more punch than the single shot equivalent with a short fl.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 21, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Same composition but different perspective.
> ...



You're also making it a larger format, so magnifying the original capture more, more pixels on target for better colour definition / overall definition, and less enlargement at the output.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Aug 22, 2016)

La Jolla Shore Shelter - La Jolla, CA


----------



## candyman (Sep 2, 2016)

Gives the impression like you're being on an Island
very nice photo


----------



## Pitspics (Sep 2, 2016)

Canon G7x 8)


----------



## Cheekysascha (Sep 2, 2016)

First time posting outside of Instagram and 500px.

This is a shot I took last month from the trollstigen lookout point on a job I had, it was so foggy and windy but luckily the fog parted and we had this incredible view.

Camera was a 5DS with a 24mm 1.4 ii.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Sascha. 
Wow what a view from your work location, we should all be that lucky. I bet 'drivers' flock to that road for an exhilarating drive and some meet their end attempting it? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cheekysascha said:


> First time posting outside of Instagram and 500px.
> 
> This is a shot I took last month from the trollstigen lookout point on a job I had, it was so foggy and windy but luckily the fog parted and we had this incredible view.
> 
> Camera was a 5DS with a 24mm 1.4 ii.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Sep 3, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sascha.
> Wow what a view from your work location, we should all be that lucky. I bet 'drivers' flock to that road for an exhilarating drive and some meet their end attempting it?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thank you Graham! The drive is definitely dangerous but amazing too! You get to experience driving above the clouds, I really do feel blessed to be able to travel around Norway and Iceland and photograph the landscape/my favourite clothing brands for a living!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 3, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> First time posting outside of Instagram and 500px.
> 
> This is a shot I took last month from the trollstigen lookout point on a job I had, it was so foggy and windy but luckily the fog parted and we had this incredible view.
> 
> Camera was a 5DS with a 24mm 1.4 ii.



WOW

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 3, 2016)

Wow what a sight!
Until you said, "definitely dangerous ...", I was Ok. Then, I felt white knuckle.
Post some more!
-r




Cheekysascha said:


> First time posting outside of Instagram and 500px.
> 
> This is a shot I took last month from the trollstigen lookout point on a job I had, it was so foggy and windy but luckily the fog parted and we had this incredible view.
> 
> Camera was a 5DS with a 24mm 1.4 ii.


----------



## GammyKnee (Sep 3, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> First time posting outside of Instagram and 500px.
> 
> This is a shot I took last month from the trollstigen lookout point on a job I had, it was so foggy and windy but luckily the fog parted and we had this incredible view.
> 
> Camera was a 5DS with a 24mm 1.4 ii.



Wow - it's like a nightmare version of Scotland's Applecross pass. What a view!


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> First time posting outside of Instagram and 500px.
> 
> This is a shot I took last month from the trollstigen lookout point on a job I had, it was so foggy and windy but luckily the fog parted and we had this incredible view.
> 
> Camera was a 5DS with a 24mm 1.4 ii.




Beautiful. What a view. 8)


----------



## Corydoras (Sep 3, 2016)

> Canon G7x 8)



Beautiful warm colors. Great picture Pitspics!

This is one of the better photos I took during my vacation in Western Ireland a week ago.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2016)

Corydoras said:


> > Canon G7x 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very pleasing.

Jack


----------



## Corydoras (Sep 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very pleasing.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack!


----------



## cid (Sep 21, 2016)

One from my recent trip to Dolomites. We were not really lucky with the weather, but at least I could do some nice shots with ND filter


----------



## dcm (Sep 21, 2016)

Along the East Inlet Trail in Rocky Mountain National Park in Colorado. Here's a few with the M3/11-22 combo from a backpacking trip last weekend. 

East Meadow



REIAdvEastInlet-102 by dvmtthws, on Flickr

Fourth Lake



REIAdvEastInlet-123 by dvmtthws, on Flickr

The Cleaver



REIAdvEastInlet-124 by dvmtthws, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2016)

dcm said:


> Along the East Inlet Trail in Rocky Mountain National Park in Colorado. Here's a few with the M3/11-22 combo from a backpacking trip last weekend.



Beautiful shots. Well done, dcm. 8)


----------



## cid (Sep 22, 2016)

one more from the Dolomiti trip, probably the best view we had so I decided to try 10 stop ND filter


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 22, 2016)

cid said:


> one more from the Dolomiti trip, probably the best view we had so I decided to try 10 stop ND filter



Really like this. Good thing the shadow pushers didn't get their hands on it. 

Jack


----------



## cid (Sep 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > one more from the Dolomiti trip, probably the best view we had so I decided to try 10 stop ND filter
> ...



no they didn't ... that was the intention to have the mountain in the foreground more like a silhouette, then full of details


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2016)

cid said:


> one more from the Dolomiti trip, probably the best view we had so I decided to try 10 stop ND filter



Awesome. Great shot. Well done, cid.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi dcm. 
Really like East Meadow. Lovely colours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dcm said:


> Along the East Inlet Trail in Rocky Mountain National Park in Colorado. Here's a few with the M3/11-22 combo from a backpacking trip last weekend.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi cid. 
Beautiful, such a lovely light on it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



cid said:


> one more from the Dolomiti trip, probably the best view we had so I decided to try 10 stop ND filter


----------



## cid (Sep 23, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi cid.
> Beautiful, such a lovely light on it.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...





Click said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > one more from the Dolomiti trip, probably the best view we had so I decided to try 10 stop ND filter
> ...



thank you guys


----------



## lion rock (Sep 23, 2016)

Cid,
Excellent photo. Worth a 4 feet print out!
-r


----------



## cid (Sep 26, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Cid,
> Excellent photo. Worth a 4 feet print out!
> -r


thank you! yes, indeed I was already thinking about printing it


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 26, 2016)

The sort of picture that makes you go 'WOW!' but would do damn all in a competition because the black foreground is boring and there is too much non-descript sky. And the audience sites there thinking 'who gives a crap, I love it' (I know I do)


----------



## cid (Sep 26, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > The sort of picture that makes you go 'WOW!' but would do damn all in a competition because the black foreground is boring and there is too much non-descript sky. And the audience sites there thinking 'who gives a crap, I love it' (I know I do)
> ...



Thank you for your feedback 
Indeed there was very little time to shoot, all evening there were lots of clouds and it suddenly opened to this view. I had only few minutes before it was gone, but I also did shot without ND filter and I'll process it later. Btw. I did darken the foreground intentionally - it was captured brighter.


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 26, 2016)

3 pictures from a trip to Iceland several years ago 

All three were taken with a 1000D and a Sigma 18-250 IS (horrible lens, in hindsight)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 26, 2016)

Very nice, rugged place for sure!

Jack


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 27, 2016)

Here's my latest:




Canon 5DIII, TSe 17L and a 1.4x TC


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 27, 2016)

Here's a sunrise shot of Harlech Castle, one of Edward I's "wall of steel" castles to keep those Welsh guys and gals under control. When the castle was built the sea came right up to the bottom of the cliff edge that the castle is built on. 

A 6 portrait frame pano, lugged my studio 058 up there to get the best results. 5D + 135L 1/100 @f/11, ISO 100. I'm favouring the 5D for panos because - I just like it ! The whole pano is 48 mp. 

I got there before sunrise to set up and found a very pleasant lady sat up there on a bench, who then offered to go and make me a cup of coffee ! Brought it back with buns too. Excellent.  It did occur to me that she might have drugged the coffee so she could have her evil way with me, but as my luck doesn't run that far I wasn't worried.


----------



## GammyKnee (Sep 27, 2016)

Gorgeous.

I wish I could get coffee and buns when I'm doing a sunrise 



Sporgon said:


> Here's a sunrise shot of Harlech Castle, one of Edward I's "wall of steel" castles to keep those Welsh guys and gals under control. When the castle was built the sea came right up to the bottom of the cliff edge that the castle is built on.
> 
> A 6 portrait frame pano, lugged my studio 058 up there to get the best results. 5D + 135L 1/100 @f/11, ISO 100. I'm favouring the 5D for panos because - I just like it ! The whole pano is 48 mp.
> 
> I got there before sunrise to set up and found a very pleasant lady sat up there on a bench, who then offered to go and make me a cup of coffee ! Brought it back with buns too. Excellent.  It did occur to me that she might have drugged the coffee so she could have her evil way with me, but as my luck doesn't run that far I wasn't worried.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2016)

Beatiful shot, Sporgon. Lovely light. I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## rcarca (Sep 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Beatiful shot, Sporgon. Lovely light. I really like this picture. Well done.



+1

With more coffee and buns I would do more early morning shots!


----------



## rcarca (Sep 27, 2016)

A recent shot near home, after two months of sunsets and sunrises on Greece, and just before ten days in Paris, I found myself seeing this not 10 minutes drive from home:



Setting sun through the tree by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## rcarca (Sep 27, 2016)

cid said:


> one more from the Dolomiti trip, probably the best view we had so I decided to try 10 stop ND filter



Wow! Great shot!!!


----------



## rcarca (Sep 27, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Three treatments of the same waterfall picture. Second is with contrast whacked up and green reduced, the third is B&W conversion of the second



Personally I love the second. Great shot, lovely processing...


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2016)

rcarca said:


> A recent shot near home, after two months of sunsets and sunrises on Greece, and just before ten days in Paris, I found myself seeing this not 10 minutes drive from home:



Lovely light. Beautiful shot.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 28, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> I wish I could get coffee and buns when I'm doing a sunrise
> 
> ...



Thanks Gamme, maybe you should shoot a few frames in Wales instead of Scotland !


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 28, 2016)

Click said:


> Beatiful shot, Sporgon. Lovely light. I really like this picture. Well done.





rcarca said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beatiful shot, Sporgon. Lovely light. I really like this picture. Well done.
> ...



Thanks Guys. Yes a nice hot cup of ground coffee provided as the sun rises beats bringing your own flask !


----------



## candyman (Sep 30, 2016)

Lake Lugano in Italy in August 2016
First time for me to go to this area. I am very impressed by the lakes (includes Lake Como), the mountains, the villages/cities and the atmosphere.Canon 6D with 16-35mm f/4 IS


----------



## GammyKnee (Sep 30, 2016)

candyman said:


> Lake Lugano in Italy in August 2016
> First time for me to go to this area. I am very impressed by the lakes (includes Lake Como), the mountains, the villages/cities and the atmosphere.Canon 6D with 16-35mm f/4 IS



Very beautiful shot.


----------



## rcarca (Sep 30, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Lake Lugano in Italy in August 2016
> ...



+1


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2016)

rcarca said:


> GammyKnee said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



+2 Nicely done, candyman.


----------



## candyman (Sep 30, 2016)

Click said:


> rcarca said:
> 
> 
> > GammyKnee said:
> ...




rcarca, GammyKnee and Click
Thanks! Much appreciated


----------



## Eldar (Oct 11, 2016)

Late afternoon in Serengeti, after the rain.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2016)

Quite the landscape; very nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Quite the landscape; very nice.
> 
> Jack



+1

I really like this picture. Well done, Eldar.


----------



## rcarca (Oct 11, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Late afternoon in Serengeti, after the rain.



Lovely Eldar - as usual!


----------



## lion rock (Oct 11, 2016)

Eldar,
Great photo! Worth a wall hanging 5 feet wide.
-r


----------



## rcarca (Oct 11, 2016)

Mount Olympus:



The Fingers of the Gods by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## photojoern.de (Oct 11, 2016)

Es Vedra, Ibiza, Baleares, Spain:
https://500px.com/photo/176708639/es-vedra-ibiza-by-photo-j%C3%B6rn


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2016)

rcarca said:


> Mount Olympus:



Lovely light. Nicely done, Richard.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2016)

The last couple photos are really nice.

So true, it's not the sharpness or saturation that matters so much as simply evoking that feeling, "I wish I could have been there". I was there.

Jack


----------



## rcarca (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks Click



Jack Douglas said:


> The last couple photos are really nice.
> 
> So true, it's not the sharpness or saturation that matters so much as simply evoking that feeling, "I wish I could have been there". I was there.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 12, 2016)

Mountain lake near Banff, Alberta, a couple of weeks ago. I'm not sure I can say this is my best landscape, but I like it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2016)

dpc, it is very nice.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc, it is very nice.
> 
> Jack




Thanks, Jack!


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 16, 2016)

rcarca said:


> Mount Olympus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great capture!!


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2016)

Athabasca River at Jasper, Albert this past September


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2016)

Two perspectives at the same location in the southern mountains of Alberta near Banff in September. I took the first picture with a 5DMII + 16-35mm f/4 L lens and the second one with a Fujifilm X-T10 + 14mm f/2.8 lens.


----------



## cid (Oct 20, 2016)

one shot from my recent trip to Dolomites, this one was taken in Passo Giau, I hope you like it


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi cid. 
Really nice shot, I like the light on the hill. 

Cheers, Graham. 



cid said:


> one shot from my recent trip to Dolomites, this one was taken in Passo Giau, I hope you like it


----------



## rpt (Oct 21, 2016)

cid said:


> one shot from my recent trip to Dolomites, this one was taken in Passo Giau, I hope you like it


Nice! Can't make up my mind whether I like the colour version or the B&W version better.

Btw, what is that trapezoidal thing on the horizon on the left?


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2016)

Beautiful shot, cid. 8)


----------



## cid (Oct 22, 2016)

rpt said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > one shot from my recent trip to Dolomites, this one was taken in Passo Giau, I hope you like it
> ...



thank you! It's a hut. Yes, I liked the monochrome version too and I'll definitely process this shot as monochrome too. Already did some draft and I liked it very much.



Click said:


> Beautiful shot, cid. 8)



Thank you Click!


----------



## cid (Oct 22, 2016)

One more from Dolomites, this one was shot just few seconds before sun went down. I had to wait pretty long, but in the end I think the colours were more than I expected.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2016)

cid said:


> One more from Dolomites, this one was shot just few seconds before sun went down. I had to wait pretty long, but in the end I think the colours were more than I expected.




Very nice! Gorgeous colours.


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2016)

cid said:


> One more from Dolomites, this one was shot just few seconds before sun went down. I had to wait pretty long, but in the end I think the colours were more than I expected.




Lovely light. 8) Nicely done, Cid.


----------



## rpt (Oct 24, 2016)

cid said:


> It's a hut.


Ok. I was rooting for alien spaceship...


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2016)

rpt said:


> Ok. I was rooting for alien spaceship...



;D


----------



## cid (Oct 24, 2016)

dpc said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > One more from Dolomites, this one was shot just few seconds before sun went down. I had to wait pretty long, but in the end I think the colours were more than I expected.
> ...





Click said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > One more from Dolomites, this one was shot just few seconds before sun went down. I had to wait pretty long, but in the end I think the colours were more than I expected.
> ...



thank you guys!



rpt said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > It's a hut.
> ...



LOL ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi cid. 
Gorgeous, your patience was rewarded many times over with this shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



cid said:


> One more from Dolomites, this one was shot just few seconds before sun went down. I had to wait pretty long, but in the end I think the colours were more than I expected.


----------



## cid (Oct 24, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi cid.
> Gorgeous, your patience was rewarded many times over with this shot.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## rcarca (Oct 27, 2016)

I have become obsessed recently with silhouettes of trees against beautiful skies, here is an example in panorama:



Sunset Silhouette 3 by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

But there are lots more here: https://flic.kr/s/aHskMvrYyB

Thanks for looking!

Richard


----------



## lion rock (Oct 27, 2016)

nice obsession and nice photo.
-r


----------



## rcarca (Oct 27, 2016)

lion rock said:


> nice obsession and nice photo.
> -r



Thanks!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 27, 2016)

Some lovely shots on this thread!


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2016)

rcarca said:


> I have become obsessed recently with silhouettes of trees against beautiful skies, here is an example in panorama:



Nicely done, Richard.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi rcarca. 
This is a very nice shot, and you have more nice shots on your Flickr page. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rcarca said:


> I have become obsessed recently with silhouettes of trees against beautiful skies, here is an example in panorama:
> 
> But there are lots more here: https://flic.kr/s/aHskMvrYyB
> 
> ...


----------



## rcarca (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks Click



Valvebounce said:


> Hi rcarca.
> This is a very nice shot, and you have more nice shots on your Flickr page.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



and thanks Graham!


----------



## larusejunior (Nov 15, 2016)

Sunrise Alpe Di Suisi in Dolomites (July 2016)


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 15, 2016)

larusejunior said:


> Sunrise Alpe Di Suisi in Dolomites (July 2016)
> 
> ...



That low sun in combination with those grassy hills really makes for an incredible light. Impressive!


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2016)

larusejunior said:


> Sunrise Alpe Di Suisi in Dolomites (July 2016)



Lovely. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2016)

Local reservoir this afternoon...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi Laurie Junior. 
Very nice, sort of looks like one of the old masters paintings just done differently with the detail of a digital brush rather than a bristle brush! 

Cheers, Graham. 



larusejunior said:


> Sunrise Alpe Di Suisi in Dolomites (July 2016)


----------



## LordofTackle (Nov 17, 2016)

larusejunior said:


> Sunrise Alpe Di Suisi in Dolomites (July 2016)



gorgeous light. very well done!


----------



## cid (Nov 18, 2016)

one of my shots from tre cime area, dolomites, it was shot after sunset


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice picture, cid.


----------



## cid (Jan 18, 2017)

again one from my last year visit in dolomites, hope you like it


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 18, 2017)

cid said:


> again one from my last year visit in dolomites, hope you like it


Lovely capture!

Wonderful how this cloud covers that mountain peak like a cloak.

I think the traversal lines from the mountains in the foreground and background amplify the curved lines of the wave. I really like it, except for the distracting lights of the house in front of the cloud. 
But I see no reason to do something here because it was there and is just part of that moment.


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2017)

Tracy Arm Fjord, Alaska


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2017)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done, cid.


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2017)

Cory said:


> Tracy Arm Fjord, Alaska




Nice.


----------



## cid (Jan 18, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > again one from my last year visit in dolomites, hope you like it
> ...



Thank you very much. I was thinking about shopping the hut out, but in the end I like it this way. It adds a tiny detail to the scene and I think the position is very nice, since you probably start viewing at the peak and then slowly go down and right with the wave.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jan 18, 2017)

cid said:


> again one from my last year visit in dolomites, hope you like it



I certainly do!


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 18, 2017)

cid said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > cid said:
> ...


Same opinion here.


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Nicely done, cid.


Many thanks.


----------



## cid (Jan 18, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > again one from my last year visit in dolomites, hope you like it
> ...





Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Nicely done, cid.



thank you guys!


----------



## cid (Jan 20, 2017)

ok, I'll add one more


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2017)

Very nice shot, cid.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 20, 2017)

I never like any of mine, but one of my latest form last weekend


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2017)

reef58 said:


> I never like any of mine, but one of my latest form last weekend



I really like this picture. Nicely done, reef58.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks Click


----------



## cayenne (Jan 23, 2017)

reef58 said:


> I never like any of mine, but one of my latest form last weekend



OH, I really really like this one!!!

Cayenne


----------



## reef58 (Jan 24, 2017)

cayenne said:


> reef58 said:
> 
> 
> > I never like any of mine, but one of my latest form last weekend
> ...



Thanks Cayenne


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 24, 2017)

Some really spectacular shots in this thread ! Very impressed with the Dolomites - going on my bucket list.

Here is a recent shot of the winter shore at Lucy Vincent Beach.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 24, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Some really spectacular shots in this thread ! Very impressed with the Dolomites - going on my bucket list.
> 
> Here is a recent shot of the winter shore at Lucy Vincent Beach.


Very nice! I like the reflection on the wet sand.


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Some really spectacular shots in this thread ! Very impressed with the Dolomites - going on my bucket list.
> 
> Here is a recent shot of the winter shore at Lucy Vincent Beach.



Lovely. Nicely done, Jeff.


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 11, 2017)

Butterbridge, near the "Rest and be Thankful" in Scotland. This was my compensation shot for a white-out on nearby Beinn Luibhean earlier that morning.



Butterbridge [IMG_3515] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## cid (Feb 12, 2017)

One shot from this Saturday, we woke up at 3am to be on the hill for sunrise. For two days we were unlucky and didn't get any shots and this day some clouds were already covering the sky. Luckily for us not the whole sky, just the right part 

It was the most colorful morning I ever witnessed. I even had to reduce the saturation in this shot.

This shot was taken in Slovak National park Smaller Fatra. The peak in the frame is Velky Choc.


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 12, 2017)

cid said:


> One shot from this Saturday, we woke up at 3am to be on the hill for sunrise. For two days we were unlucky and didn't get any shots and this day some clouds were already covering the sky. Luckily for us not the whole sky, just the right part
> 
> It was the most colorful morning I ever witnessed. I even had to reduce the saturation in this shot.
> 
> This shot was taken in Slovak National park Smaller Fatra. The peak in the frame is Velky Choc.



That is truly spectacular!


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2017)

Beautiful picture. Well done, cid.


----------



## cid (Feb 12, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture. Well done, cid.





GammyKnee said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > One shot from this Saturday, we woke up at 3am to be on the hill for sunrise. For two days we were unlucky and didn't get any shots and this day some clouds were already covering the sky. Luckily for us not the whole sky, just the right part
> ...



thank you guys!


----------



## cid (Feb 15, 2017)

Another shot from Lesser Fatra national park, Slovakia, next morning 
it's panorama consisting of 3 shots


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2017)

Lovely light. Very nice shot, cid.


----------



## cid (Feb 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely light. Very nice shot, cid.



thank you


----------



## cid (Feb 17, 2017)

I cannot help myself, I have to add this one too

again from Slovakia, Lesser Fatra national park. 4 Shots HDR


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2017)

I really like this picture. Beautiful colours.

Nicely done, cid.


----------



## cid (Feb 17, 2017)

Click said:


> I really like this picture. Beautiful colours.
> 
> Nicely done, cid.


thanks a lot!


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 17, 2017)

cid said:


> I cannot help myself, I have to add this one too
> 
> again from Slovakia, Lesser Fatra national park. 4 Shots HDR



Superb!


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 17, 2017)

cid said:


> I cannot help myself, I have to add this one too
> 
> again from Slovakia, Lesser Fatra national park. 4 Shots HDR


Very nice indeed!


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 17, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> Butterbridge, near the "Rest and be Thankful" in Scotland. This was my compensation shot for a white-out on nearby Beinn Luibhean earlier that morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Butterbridge [IMG_3515] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


Very beautiful!


----------



## Corydoras (Feb 20, 2017)

A view to lake Kallavesi in Kuopio, Finland.

5Ds + 100-400 IS II; 100mm, ISO 100, f/5.6, 1/125s


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 26, 2017)

Dalcairney falls in Ayrshire - first landcsape outing with my new 5DIV:




Dalcairney Falls [5D4_0446-crop] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> Dalcairney falls in Ayrshire - first landcsape outing with my new 5DIV:



Very nice picture, GammyKnee.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 26, 2017)

Beautiful photo.
-r



GammyKnee said:


> Dalcairney falls in Ayrshire - first landcsape outing with my new 5DIV:


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 17, 2017)

An interior landscape, the dome of Temple church London:


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice. Well done, GMCPhotographics.


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> An interior landscape, the dome of Temple church London:




Love the symmetry!


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 19, 2017)

Evening shot from Filey Brigg looking north towards Scarborough and castle.

5D + 28/2.8 IS + Manfrotto 058 1/30th f/5.6, ISO 100.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 19, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Evening shot from Filey Brigg looking north towards Scarborough and castle.
> 
> 5D + 28/2.8 IS + Manfrotto 058 1/30th f/5.6, ISO 100.


Gorgeous light! Nicely done.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 19, 2017)

Fantastic landscape photos on this thread everyone. I'll add a few...




Makapu&#x27;u Beach Lookout Windward Oahu Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Sunset over Ko&#x27;olau Mtns Oahu Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Mar 20, 2017)

Lovely pictures @serendipity.


----------



## hbr (Mar 20, 2017)

Eric, you are making me extremely jealous! I live in North Carolina and Spring had already sprung and beautiful flowers everywhere until we had a couple of freezing nights that killed them all. The peach and Strawberry crops are devastated. 

Beautiful photos!

Brian


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Fantastic landscape photos on this thread everyone. I'll add a few...



Beautiful pictures. Keep posting.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 20, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Evening shot from Filey Brigg looking north towards Scarborough and castle.
> ...



Thanks Serendipidy ! The forum software has bastardised the tonality of my image. I've change it to one I converted to png straight from the tiff file, and it looks better.


----------



## candyman (Apr 22, 2017)

Great photos here!
One I did two days ago. 

Trail of the train in the *blue hour* on the railbridge



Rail bridge Oosterbeek / Driel (1952) by Thornmill Images, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2017)

Beautiful. Well done, candyman.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 22, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> An interior landscape, the dome of Temple church London:


Excellent image GMC!


----------



## candyman (Apr 22, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Well done, candyman.


Thank you Click for your kind words


----------



## larusejunior (Apr 23, 2017)

Sunrise On San Quirico d'Orcia (Italy / August 2016)


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2017)

larusejunior said:


> Sunrise On San Quirico d'Orcia (Italy / August 2016)



Lovely. Beautiful light. I really like this picture. Well done, Laruse.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 23, 2017)

Click said:


> larusejunior said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise On San Quirico d'Orcia (Italy / August 2016)
> ...



+1
This photo is worthy of a Michelangelo or Monet


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 23, 2017)

larusejunior said:


> Sunrise On San Quirico d'Orcia (Italy / August 2016)



That is absolutely magnificent


----------



## larusejunior (Apr 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely. Beautiful light. I really like this picture. Well done, Laruse.





serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely. Beautiful light. I really like this picture. Well done, Laruse.
> ...





GammyKnee said:


> That is absolutely magnificent



Thanks for yours comments


----------



## Sporgon (May 8, 2017)

In the spirit of "The best camera is the one you have with you" here's a landscape shot with the G1X. 60.4mm, 1/125th, f/5.6, ISO 100. 

A view looking down to Llyn (Lake) Gwynant from the decent from Mount Snowdon.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> In the spirit of "The best camera is the one you have with you" here's a landscape shot with the G1X. 60.4mm, 1/125th, f/5.6, ISO 100.
> 
> A view looking down to Llyn (Lake) Gwynant from the decent from Mount Snowdon.



Very nice shot. Lovely light.


----------



## lion rock (May 8, 2017)

Absolutely dreamy!
-r



Sporgon said:


> In the spirit of "The best camera is the one you have with you" here's a landscape shot with the G1X. 60.4mm, 1/125th, f/5.6, ISO 100.
> 
> A view looking down to Llyn (Lake) Gwynant from the decent from Mount Snowdon.


----------



## Sporgon (May 9, 2017)

Many thanks click & lionrock. It was indeed dreamy, one of those moments when you're standing in the great outdoors and wonder at the beauty of this world ! Fortunately I remembered to over expose the G1X by a full stop so I could get a clean image in that quality of light.


----------



## bholliman (May 25, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> In the spirit of "The best camera is the one you have with you" here's a landscape shot with the G1X. 60.4mm, 1/125th, f/5.6, ISO 100.
> 
> A view looking down to Llyn (Lake) Gwynant from the decent from Mount Snowdon.


Lovely! Just shows that you don't always have to have "top-end" gear to take an excellent landscape image.


----------



## Sporgon (May 30, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > In the spirit of "The best camera is the one you have with you" here's a landscape shot with the G1X. 60.4mm, 1/125th, f/5.6, ISO 100.
> ...



Thanks Brian! I really like my G1X, even the peep hole viewfinder which was ridiculed over the Internet, but works fine for a shot like this one !


----------



## Geek (May 31, 2017)

So many beautiful images here. Here's one from Jordan looking across the Dead Sea back towards Israel, just after sunset. No enhancements, just the standard presets from Lightroom.


----------



## Click (May 31, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, Tim.


----------



## yorgasor (Jun 19, 2017)

Here's a crazy shot of the fireflies in a field behind my house last night:



Fireflies by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2017)

yorgasor said:


> Here's a crazy shot of the fireflies in a field behind my house last night:




Cool shot. Well done, yorgasor.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 19, 2017)

Beautiful!
-r



yorgasor said:


> Here's a crazy shot of the fireflies in a field behind my house last night:
> 
> on Flickr


----------



## spandau (Jun 21, 2017)

Late afternoon sun on the McDowell Mountains in Phoenix Arizona showing North Phoenix and Scottsdale. Photo taken with Canon EOS 30D and a Nikon 28mm F2.8 AiS Lens.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi Yorgasor. 
Very cool shot, they must be bright to have shown up like that even taking in to account the 15sec exposure. 

Cheers, Graham. 



yorgasor said:


> Here's a crazy shot of the fireflies in a field behind my house last night:


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi spandau. 
Lovely shot, I have one very similar to this and yours reminds me of fabulous holidays in Phoenix, was this by any chance taken from the hole in the rock at Papago Park? I climbed up that thing then discovered the steps at the back! D'oh! :-[

Cheers, Graham. 



spandau said:


> Late afternoon sun on the McDowell Mountains in Phoenix Arizona showing North Phoenix and Scottsdale. Photo taken with Canon EOS 30D and a Nikon 28mm F2.8 AiS Lens.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 18, 2017)

Recent hike in Sawtooth Mountains.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 22, 2017)

A sea fret (mist) rolls into Plemont Bay, Jersey, Channel Islands, as the tide returns. 

With all this talk of the new 6DII have "low" DR for landscape shooting, here is a shot I did in Jersey with 5DII straight into the veiled sun with no clipping at either end of the histogram, and no issues with shadow lifting.

5DII + 35mm f/2 IS iso 160, f/11, 1/160th


----------



## Khalai (Jul 22, 2017)

Upstream from Dettifoss, Iceland.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 22, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Upstream from Dettifoss, Iceland.



Wow ! What an amazing place. Must get up to Iceland soon.

Nice shot.


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Upstream from Dettifoss, Iceland.



Beautiful! 8)


----------



## Khalai (Jul 22, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Upstream from Dettifoss, Iceland.
> ...



Iceland was my long planned dream. And summer 2015 turned that into reality. I'm definitely coming again some day. It's like a trip to another planet! 

There are also surreal scenes like a functioning shower on the slopes of Hekla volcano in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 22, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Upstream from Dettifoss, Iceland.



I like that a lot!!


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 22, 2017)

Another shot of the sea fret rolling fast into Plemont Bay from Guernsey. Taken just a minute or so before the first.

5DII + 35mm f/2 IS, iso 160, f/7.1, 1/800th


----------



## Khalai (Jul 22, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Another shot of the sea fret rolling fast into Plemont Bay from Guernsey. Taken just a minute or so before the first.
> 
> 5DII + 35mm f/2 IS, iso 160, f/7.1, 1/800th



I really like that sky there!


----------



## DaLiu (Jul 22, 2017)

Sunset at lookout Maj in central Bohemia, Czech Republic by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr

Canon 700D + 16-35 F4 lens


----------



## GammyKnee (Jul 22, 2017)

Wow - some great on shots on this thread recently! Very much like these last two:



Sporgon said:


> Another shot of the sea fret rolling fast into Plemont Bay from Guernsey. Taken just a minute or so before the first.
> 
> 5DII + 35mm f/2 IS, iso 160, f/7.1, 1/800th





DaLiu said:


> https://flic.kr/p/Nw8BhJSunset at lookout Maj in central Bohemia, Czech Republic by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr
> 
> Canon 700D + 16-35 F4 lens


----------



## DaLiu (Jul 22, 2017)

The Krimml Waterfalls, Salzburg, Austria by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr



Ponta de Sao Lourenco, the easternmost part of Madeira Island, Portugal by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr



Sunset in heaven by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr



White car light trails on a foggy road at night on blue hour by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jul 22, 2017)

All,
(expletive!) So many beautiful places to visit and shoot. Life is too short and: "Wife, earn more money!"
Guys you shot great photos.
-r


----------



## james75 (Jul 22, 2017)

Some nice, creative shots. good job.


----------



## Woodwideweb (Jul 23, 2017)

A couple from a recent trip to the French Pyrenees

The first is the waterfall next to the bridge at pont d'Espagne, the second looking towards Gavarnie from col de Tentes


----------



## LarsCS (Aug 1, 2017)

One of my favorites. Spent the night in my car and woke up to an unexpected fresh layer of snow early in October. Long exposure before sunrise...


----------



## cayenne (Aug 1, 2017)

LarsCS said:


> One of my favorites. Spent the night in my car and woke up to an unexpected fresh layer of snow early in October. Long exposure before sunrise...



Oh my!!

That is really pretty !!

Those colors....wow...just....wow!!

Cayenne


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 1, 2017)

Very impressive LarCS.
At first I thought it was an infra-red shot with colour-swap.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Very impressive LarCS.
> At first I thought it was an infra-red shot with colour-swap.



+1

Well done, LarsCS.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 9, 2017)

Sol and Thunder
Bodie, CA.
Canon M5, 11-22mm IS STM



Sol and Thunder at Bodie © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 9, 2017)

I like that, Keith. It is really moody and shows the contrasts you get in storm conditions.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 9, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> I like that, Keith. It is really moody and shows the contrasts you get in storm conditions.



Thanks! Got a bit wet that day but great fun chasing the light.


----------



## Cory (Aug 9, 2017)

Vernazza, Italy -


----------



## Vern (Aug 9, 2017)

many beautiful shots in this thread - great work
here's one I like from a visit to Cuenca, Spain - famous for the 'hanging houses' on the edge of the gorge
5DSR, HDR, 16-35III @16mm, ISO 100
100% screenshot also to show detail - I was really impressed with this combo


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 26, 2017)

Bodie- in the eye of the storm



Bodie Eye of the Storm 6451a Web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2017)

Beautiful shot, Keith. I really like the dramatic effect of the sky.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 26, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Keith. I really like the dramatic effect of the sky.



Thank you Click


----------



## paolo80 (Oct 28, 2017)

The lone sausage tree
Masai Mara, Kenya
5D IV, 100-400 L II @ 100mm 1/1000 f8 ISO500


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice picture, Paolo.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 28, 2017)

Mono Lake South Tufas



Mono Lake 20 Oct 2013 3825 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2017)

That's a really nice shot, Keith. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 28, 2017)

Sunset at Mono Lake



Mono Lake sunset 3849B webL © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 28, 2017)

Firewave & Rock of Gibraltar a the Valley of Fire State Park, NV



Firewave &amp; Rock of Gibraltar / Valley of Fire © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 28, 2017)

Click said:


> That's a really nice shot, Keith. 8)



Thanks Click


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 28, 2017)

"Wolf Moon" rising at Sunset in the snow covered California Sierra Nevada mountains



Wolf Moon rising above the snow covered Sierras by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2017)

Beautiful series, Keith. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Keith. I especially like the last picture.



Thank you


----------



## GammyKnee (Oct 28, 2017)

paolo80 said:


> The lone sausage tree
> Masai Mara, Kenya
> 5D IV, 100-400 L II @ 100mm 1/1000 f8 ISO500



Like it - a lot!


----------



## GammyKnee (Oct 28, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> "Wolf Moon" rising at Sunset in the snow covered California Sierra Nevada mountains



Stunning!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 29, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > "Wolf Moon" rising at Sunset in the snow covered California Sierra Nevada mountains
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 29, 2018)

Keeping this thread going; it hasn't been updated recently !

Wreck below the cliffs at Hunstanton in Norfolk, England. 

Canon 5Ds + Zeiss 50mm f/1.4 @ f/11 1/25, ISO 100


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2018)

Beautiful shot, Sporgon. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 29, 2018)

Yosemite Falls reflection 20 Feb 2016 6093 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 29, 2018)

Poppies in Amador County Web L © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2018)

Great shots, Keith. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 29, 2018)

Click said:


> Great shots, Keith. 8)



Thank you Click


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 29, 2018)

Geology Hut at Yosemite



Geology Hut at Yosemite Glacier Point © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 29, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Sporgon. 8)



Many thanks Click


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 30, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> ...



Now I'm sure I was there at the wrong time ... When I was in Yosemite, your shot would have shown a wall of tourists 
Beautiful shot Keith, composition of the reflections just right!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 30, 2018)

When I was in Yosemite it was hot and much dryer...
Top of the Sentinel with Adam Ansell's tree (-stump)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 30, 2018)

And another one, Red Rock Falls (lower Yosemite, direction of Oakhurst)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 30, 2018)

And one from a bit closer to home from a few years back; Austria, Bregenzerwald - sunset peeping below the clouds.

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> And one from a bit closer to home from a few years back; Austria, Bregenzerwald - sunset peeping below the clouds.
> 
> Wiebe.



Beautiful landscape. Lovely light from the sun.


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 30, 2018)

Just tuning in to this thread - some nice images


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 30, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Thanks Wiebe 
I did have to wait a while for the opportunity. 



Yosemite Geology Hut, Half Dome, Nevada Falls by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 30, 2018)

Yosemite Valley from Glacier Point



Yosemite Valley and Nevada Falls from Glacier Point © by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Yosemite Valley from Glacier Point



Beautiful scenery 8) Nicely done, Keith.


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 2, 2018)

Here's a shot I took last Saturday of Mount Rundle in Banff National Park. Sure was an early morning, but well worth it! The follow up shot to this looks completely different, with the sky dark red and orange. 

I took this with my 5DsR and 24-70 f/2.8L II.

Settings were:
f/14
10.0 sec
ISO 100


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2018)

Lovely picture. Nicely done, Hadrian.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 2, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> Here's a shot I took last Saturday of Mount Rundle in Banff National Park. Sure was an early morning, but well worth it! The follow up shot to this looks completely different, with the sky dark red and orange.
> 
> I took this with my 5DsR and 24-70 f/2.8L II.
> 
> ...



That is exactly the kind of shot that TS/E lenses take to the next level, low contrast images that need large aperture values to maintain acceptable dof. A few degrees of forward tilt and f5.6 would make a dramatic difference if you are a pixel peeper or want to print big, which is the raison d'être of the 5DsR.


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 2, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely picture. Nicely done, Hadrian.



Thank you Click. I appreciate the nice comment.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 10, 2018)

I've said it before, I'm no landscape guy. All kinds of things went wrong here. 1. I should have bracketed. 2. Luckily I had 1 flash so not a complete loss, but still not as good as it could have been. I should have put the flash on a light stand instead of the ground to get better coverage of the Saguaro. As a matter of fact, I should have used three light stands and 8 flash. Then I could have used diffusers and not gotten that funky colored Saguaro (It isn't far off. I'm just never happy with what I do.). But it would have been more evenly lighted. Or just learn to bracket. Also lost my footing on some rocks. Fell. Cut my hand. Landed atop my camera and the Tamron (I'm 6'4" and 260. Tough camera and lens.). Drove 500 miles for this today. arg!!! Thank goodness for magnesium camera bodies. I got hurt worse than the camera and lens.  And clouds! Where are the puffy clouds I ordered? The glow around the edges of the Saguaro is the thorns illuminated by the sun.


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2018)

Lovely shot. Well done, CanonFanBoy.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely shot. Well done, CanonFanBoy.



Thank you. You are very kind.


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 10, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> Here's a shot I took last Saturday of Mount Rundle in Banff National Park. Sure was an early morning, but well worth it! The follow up shot to this looks completely different, with the sky dark red and orange.



Just catching up on posts since I was last in, but this really caught my eye. Excellent shot.


----------



## Mooney (Feb 14, 2018)

Grand Tetons National Park a forest fire colors the sky. Taken in August of 2016. I'd love to spend more than just a day back at this national park.



IMG_0699 by Mooney1908, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2018)

Very nice picture, Mooney.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 15, 2018)

Mooney said:


> Grand Tetons National Park a forest fire colors the sky. Taken in August of 2016. I'd love to spend more than just a day back at this national park.
> 
> ...



Nice picture Mooney, you certainly captured the gloomy light very well - gives the impression of late (or very early ) in the day, so you used your one day to the max 
Nice patches of light in the (further dark) water...!

Wiebe.


----------



## razashaikh (Feb 16, 2018)

Mooney said:


> Grand Tetons National Park a forest fire colors the sky. Taken in August of 2016. I'd love to spend more than just a day back at this national park.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0699 by Mooney1908, on Flickr


Beautiful shot.


----------



## jd7 (Feb 16, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> Mooney said:
> 
> 
> > Grand Tetons National Park a forest fire colors the sky. Taken in August of 2016. I'd love to spend more than just a day back at this national park.
> ...



+1


----------



## RedCentrePhoto (Feb 16, 2018)

Darwin Harbour, Darwin, NT Australia - Yachts on the harbour at sunset.


Darwin_003 by Matt Wyatt, on Flickr


Old Police Station Waterhole -Davenport Ranges National Park, NT Australia


OPSW_005 by Matt Wyatt, on Flickr


Old South Road - Deep Well, near Alice Springs, NT Australia


Day1_05 by Matt Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2018)

Very nice pictures, RedCentrePhoto. I especially like the last one.


----------



## RedCentrePhoto (Feb 16, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, RedCentrePhoto. I especially like the last one.


Thank you


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 22, 2018)

Spring has sprung in South Carolina. Flowers are popping...trees are greening up and many have colorful buds. Maybe a week or 2 early this year, but we've had a whole week of 70ish temps.
Taken today at Brookgreen Gardens.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi,

I also brought some landscape photos with me from my Antarcica tour.
Let's start with a panorama at a sunny day taken from aboard the ship near the Lemaire Channel.
This is not at the norwegian coastline. The Hurtigruten ship MV FRAM is sailing under norwegian flag.







Frank


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2018)

Beautiful picture, Frank.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thank you Click.


----------



## GammyKnee (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm a bit late to the party for this one, but this really is outstanding:



Mooney said:


> Grand Tetons National Park a forest fire colors the sky. Taken in August of 2016. I'd love to spend more than just a day back at this national park.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0699 by Mooney1908, on Flickr


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 6, 2018)

Landscapes in Antarctica (in the Lemaire Channel and the near surroundings)



















































Frank


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2018)

Beautiful series, Frank.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 20, 2018)

Firefall at Yosemite
5DS 70-200L IS f2.8



Yosemite Firefall 6183 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Firefall at Yosemite



Great shot! Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 20, 2018)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Firefall at Yosemite
> ...



Thanks Click. That day was a zoo! I got to Yosemite at 8 am and the shooting locations were already packed with shoulder to shoulder photographers stacking out their spot. Insane.


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 21, 2018)

Partly cloudy day today...


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2018)

Very nice picture, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 21, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, kodakrome.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 22, 2018)

Photorex said:


> Landscapes in Antarctica (in the Lemaire Channel and the near surroundings)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing Set Frank!


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 22, 2018)

Photorex said:


> Landscapes in Antarctica (in the Lemaire Channel and the near surroundings)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Absolutely stunning photos!


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 22, 2018)

Mooney said:


> Grand Tetons National Park a forest fire colors the sky. Taken in August of 2016. I'd love to spend more than just a day back at this national park.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0699 by Mooney1908, on Flickr



This is a beauty too! Gorgeous. Very mystical!


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 22, 2018)

Here's a few more of mine from Banff National Park here in Alberta. Obviously, all of these were not taken on the same day. They all are, however, taken at the same location.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 22, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> Here's a few more of mine from Banff National Park here in Alberta. Obviously, all of these were not taken on the same day. They all are, however, taken at the same location.



That's a very nice set Hadrian, makes me want to visit BNP and surrounding area even more...
Even in March with all the clouds a grand and beautiful sight! And what a sunset 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 22, 2018)

From some time back, tree growing through a dry-stone wall in UK Lake district

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> Here's a few more of mine from Banff National Park here in Alberta. Obviously, all of these were not taken on the same day. They all are, however, taken at the same location.



Beautiful series, Hadrian. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 23, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few more of mine from Banff National Park here in Alberta. Obviously, all of these were not taken on the same day. They all are, however, taken at the same location.
> ...




Thank you! 

You should definitely visit. It’s a stunning park, and there’s no shortage of wildlife and scenic areas. It’s a real dream come true for photographers.


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 23, 2018)

Click said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few more of mine from Banff National Park here in Alberta. Obviously, all of these were not taken on the same day. They all are, however, taken at the same location.
> ...




Thank you for the complement. I appreciate it. I lucked out with the first photo, as a big snow storm rolled in mere minutes after that was take, and there was no view or sun for the rest of the day.


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 30, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> Here's a few more of mine from Banff National Park here in Alberta. Obviously, all of these were not taken on the same day. They all are, however, taken at the same location.



All your images are an inspiration to me. Kudos to your great work!


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 31, 2018)

Here are some landscape pictures from my trip to the Antarctica.




































These pictures where taken during a polarcircle boat tour near Peterman Island.






Regards
Frank


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2018)

Very nice series, Photorex. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 19, 2018)

DSP121 said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few more of mine from Banff National Park here in Alberta. Obviously, all of these were not taken on the same day. They all are, however, taken at the same location.
> ...



I’m so sorry to have missed your comment. Wow, what a nice thing to say; that means a lot to me. Thank you very much.


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 19, 2018)

Photorex said:


> Here are some landscape pictures from my trip to the Antarctica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terrific series! I’d love to go there sometime. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 19, 2018)

Photorex said:


> Here are some landscape pictures from my trip to the Antarctica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning series. Seems like you had a great time there.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 19, 2018)

Photorex said:


> Here are some landscape pictures from my trip to the Antarctica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks like a Picasso-esque ice mermaid.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 22, 2018)

Prague January 2018

H6D100 & HC300 f/4.5


----------



## cayenne (Apr 23, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Prague January 2018
> 
> H6D100 & HC300 f/4.5



OH wow....I like this!!!

cayenne


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Prague January 2018
> 
> H6D100 & HC300 f/4.5



Very nice! 8)


----------



## eml58 (Apr 25, 2018)

Cayenne, Click, appreciated.

I guess its what happens when boredom sets in, you begin thinking of different ways to see and present an image, doesn't work with all images, but it offers a different "feel" to an image sometimes.

The Photoshop Action I put together for this image was a total of 76 layers.

Learnt how to do this from my 17 year old son who is in his first year of a Film & Photography Degree, never too old to learn.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Apr 28, 2018)

from my Western Australia road trip



Sunset at Wyadup Spa by Tony, on Flickr



Milky Way rising over Nature&#x27;s Window by Tony, on Flickr



Sugarloaf Rock Sunrise by Tony, on Flickr



Sunset at Sugarloaf Rock by Tony, on Flickr



Three Witches by Tony, on Flickr



The Pinnacles by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2018)

basketballfreak6 said:


> from my Western Australia road trip



Awesome. Beautiful shots. Well done.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 28, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Prague January 2018
> 
> H6D100 & HC300 f/4.5



Good to see you back on CR with your work Ed, and I guess from this latest image you're becoming bored with the clinical efficiency of digital 

I think this makes for a pleasing picture; much more than the straight digital capture would have done.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 28, 2018)

basketballfreak6 said:


> from my Western Australia road trip



OMG! As good a selection of landscape shots as I have ever seen. It looks like one hell of a trip - was it specifically photography or were these shots an added bonus?!


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 28, 2018)

basketballfreak6 said:


> from my Western Australia road trip



Beautiful set - really outstanding!


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Apr 28, 2018)

Click said:


> Awesome. Beautiful shots. Well done.



thanks Click! 



Mikehit said:


> OMG! As good a selection of landscape shots as I have ever seen. It looks like one hell of a trip - was it specifically photography or were these shots an added bonus?!



definitely a photography focused trip (managed to get some birding done too, would've gotten snakes if it didn't get so cold all of a sudden (my mate is huge into his wildlife especially snakes and reptiles)), first time to WA ever, wish i had gotten there sooner the place is stunning, shame the weather was rubbish for about 1/3 of the trip otherwise would've had more pics to show! we ended up driving ~2500km in just under 10 days so was pretty good effort all in all lol



GammyKnee said:


> Beautiful set - really outstanding!



thanks so much


----------



## eml58 (Apr 29, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Prague January 2018
> ...



Hi Sporgon, your right of course, its perhaps at times a step too far, but for some images it seems, to me at least, that a different final perspective other than a straight digital image, can and often does, add to the final presentation.

And I've found it does for me, add to the enjoyment of Photography and the whole technical aspect of presenting a final image.


----------



## eml58 (May 3, 2018)

Somewhere along the Danube Valley, January 2018

Sony RX1R

3 Image Panorama


----------



## lion rock (May 15, 2018)

So this is an old thread, but the subject is still pertinent.
It was raining a little bit and I was driving on the highway going to have dinner next to the beach/ocean at about 5 PM. We saw this beautiful full rainbow (sorry, no double rainbow) from across the highway. Made a speedy left turn and parked next to a Highways Department of Public Works and started shooting over the chainlink gate. Effect was less than ideal. So after couple of minute and joined by other people, we left the place and continue the drive to the restaurant. We saw a road with hardly any traffic and over the road the landscape was much better!
So, here's the photo, a pano of many shots of the rainbow!
Hope you like, especially Jack.
-r

PS., tried to post on the thread under "Rainbow" but it was so old, I think it was disabled.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 15, 2018)

Riley, that's really cool. I like how the road works into the shot.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (May 15, 2018)

Thanks Jack.
sometimes luck plays a major part!
I have another one.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, that's really cool. I like how the road works into the shot.
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 15, 2018)

Riley, V nice again. I like the dreamy sky.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (May 15, 2018)

Jack,
You're so kind.
-r


----------



## Click (May 15, 2018)

Beautiful shots. Well done, Riley.


----------



## lion rock (May 15, 2018)

Click,
Mahalo nui
-r



Click said:


> Beautiful shots. Well done, Riley.


----------



## GammyKnee (May 30, 2018)

Some shots from my walk up Cir Mhor on the Isle of Arran at the weekend.

1.



View from Cir Mhor [5D4_1295] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr

2.



Shadow of Cir Mhor on Goatfell [5D4_1305] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr

3.



Sunset from Cir Mhor [5D4_1360] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 30, 2018)

Very nice shots, GammyKnee.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, GammyKnee.



+1 and the hike must be spectacular!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

I'm rather reluctant to post this but *would like advice* so here goes - I know there was potential for this to be good but all I did were a few snaps and no tripod and high ISO.

Jack


----------



## GammyKnee (May 30, 2018)

Thanks Click and Jack! 

The route I followed was quite long (17km) but very enjoyable thanks to the perfect combo of sun and a cooling breeze. The best thing was that although Arran as a whole was mobbed (bank holiday coinciding with whisky and cycling festival), the less popular routes like this were almost deserted. I was out for 9 hours and only met two other walkers! 



 Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice shots, GammyKnee.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

I'd kill for that hike, figuratively of course.

Jack


----------



## zim (May 30, 2018)

GammyKnee said:


> Thanks Click and Jack!
> 
> The route I followed was quite long (17km) but very enjoyable thanks to the perfect combo of sun and a cooling breeze. The best thing was that although Arran as a whole was mobbed (bank holiday coinciding with whisky and cycling festival), the less popular routes like this were almost deserted. I was out for 9 hours and only met two other walkers!
> 
> ...



17km! really does beg the question, how's the knee? 

This is on my doorstep and I've never been I should be ashamed


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

Yes 9 hours is a lot of walking/climbing on second thought but I'd be scheming how I could survive it survive. 

Jack


----------



## GammyKnee (May 31, 2018)

I'm very happy to report that both my knees made it through the whole thing without even a grumble 

I made a small change to how I was doing leg extensions at the gym a while back and they've been great ever since. It just goes to show: if you find the right corrective exercise you can shift even very longstanding problems.

Definitely do this walk when you have a chance though! The Arran hills are as good as any in Scotland!



zim said:


> 17km! really does beg the question, how's the knee?
> 
> This is on my doorstep and I've never been I should be ashamed


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 31, 2018)

GammyKnee said:


> I'm very happy to report that both my knees made it through the whole thing without even a grumble
> 
> I made a small change to how I was doing leg extensions at the gym a while back and they've been great ever since. It just goes to show: if you find the right corrective exercise you can shift even very longstanding problems.
> 
> ...



My son graduates next spring and My wife and I planning to go over to London England for that and the three of us would travel around. Where I have no idea but my father was born in Yorkshire so we'd definitely head north. He threatened that I should never rent a car due to left side driving (not sure why he didn't offer to drive - a sissy I guess) so not sure what is feasible relative to getting up to Scotland. Any thoughts. 

Jack


----------



## GammyKnee (May 31, 2018)

Small world - I grew up in West Yorkshire! Moved to Scotland for uni and never went back.

There's no way I'd drive all that way from London; maybe 30 years ago when roads were less congested and in better shape. Far better to get the train or fly to the region you're interested in, then rent a vehicle to get about more easily, and just try to steer clear of morning and evening rush hour traffic. For the west of and north of Scotland, mid to late May nearly always has the most consistently good weather.



Jack Douglas said:


> My son graduates next spring and My wife and I planning to go over to London England for that and the three of us would travel around. Where I have no idea but my father was born in Yorkshire so we'd definitely head north. He threatened that I should never rent a car due to left side driving (not sure why he didn't offer to drive - a sissy I guess) so not sure what is feasible relative to getting up to Scotland. Any thoughts.
> 
> Jack


----------



## R1-7D (May 31, 2018)

basketballfreak6 said:


> from my Western Australia road trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These are stunning. Beautiful work!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 31, 2018)

GammyKnee, thanks for that. Great suggestion!

Jack


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 1, 2018)

GammyKnee said:


> Small world - I grew up in West Yorkshire! Moved to Scotland for uni and never went back.
> 
> There's no way I'd drive all that way from London; maybe 30 years ago when roads were less congested and in better shape. Far better to get the train or fly to the region you're interested in, then rent a vehicle to get about more easily, and just try to steer clear of morning and evening rush hour traffic. For the west of and north of Scotland, mid to late May nearly always has the most consistently good weather.
> 
> ...



Not to mention the lack of wee bastards (midges) before June ! 

Lovely images of Arron, I must get onto the island some time instead of sailing round it. 

I second what Paul has said, driving up from London (and back) is a dreadful slog with the UK traffic being what it is now. 

Regarding renting a right hand drive car I'd say that from my experience driving a car with the "correct" side for the countries roads actually makes the change over much easier because there's a natural reversal of everything.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi Sporgon, Jack. 
Hmm the wee bastards, I swear there were so many of them in the little stream valley (12ft wide) at the farm in Cumbria where we used to stay that you could nearly walk across the valley on them, and the noise, deafening high pitch eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

The drive up country, I’ve done Southampton to Penrith many times, is in my opinion not a bad drive, but if you are already travelling light (we take tons of stuff with us, much camera gear!) a flight or train will be easier for sure, plus I cannot speak to the traffic from Carlisle north! 

Driving with the wheel on the ‘correct’ side, absolutely agree, having driven my own cars around Europe (as opposed to Britain) and a rental in the US I can confirm it felt much more natural and less of a chore. Definitely do rent a car if you want to explore, many of the great places are well off the public transport grid and taxis seem to be very expensive here. 
Jack, should you decide to come south as well, do pop over to the Isle of Wight and it would be my privilege to give you the guided tour. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Sporgon said:


> I second what Paul has said, driving up from London (and back) is a dreadful slog with the UK traffic being what it is now.
> 
> Regarding renting a right hand drive car I'd say that from my experience driving a car with the "correct" side for the countries roads actually makes the change over much easier because there's a natural reversal of everything.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks guys. My daughter rented a car and drove in Yorkshire, the dales, Grinton area birthplace etc. and seeing the photos it looked very much like a car would be needed for that countryside. It makes sense what you're suggesting. This trip is one reason I'm watching the mirrorless developments since I'd probably have my little 24-70 F4 and the 11-24 only to stay as light as possible.

Fill me in on the joke. ???

Jack


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 1, 2018)

Just a thought I'd throw in - since I'm so fond of our own campervan - you could rent a small camper for your touring adventures. Most of them have automatic transmission, and all give you a bit more flexibility to target the extremes of the day for the better light, not to mention the ability to have a cuppa any time you want 

Totally agree about the $%^£ing midges. I hate them but they absolutely love me. Haven't found anything better than 3M Ultrathon, though "Smidge" is OK if they're not too hungry.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi Jack. 
Not sure as to which joke you refer! I would gladly elaborate if I knew! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Fill me in on the joke. ???
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 2, 2018)

I took this to be a joke?? "Hmm the wee bastards, I swear there were so many of them in the little stream valley (12ft wide) at the farm in Cumbria where we used to stay that you could nearly walk across the valley on them, and the noise, deafening high pitch eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!"

But I don't get it!  

Jack


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 2, 2018)

GammyKnee said:


> Some shots from my walk up Cir Mhor on the Isle of Arran at the weekend.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



Beautiful series, Gammy!


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 2, 2018)

Here's two shots from a short trip I did out to Lake Louise and Banff National Park about a week ago. The ice covering on Lake Louise is melting fast, and apparently is already completely gone on Moraine Lake (which I didn't get to on this trip, unfortunately). 

Sadly, a body was pulled from Lake Louise just over a week ago. It casts a bit of a shadow on such a beautiful area. I haven't heard whether the death was suspicious, or just a tourist that fell in and couldn't get out. Tourists do silly things there all the time, though -- a few weeks back a tourist that had just arrived saw a duck land in the lake, and then decided to wade through the still very icy water to get a better photo of it. People be crazy...

The second shot is from the top of Sulphur Mountain. It's an expensive gondola ride to the top, but worth it. One can also hike it and take the gondola down too if you want to spend an afternoon doing so. The view from the top is stunning, with six mountain ranges all visible. I was hoping to do some long exposures, but it was just too windy to get the Lee's out. 

Both shots were taken with the 5DsR and 24-70 f/2.8 II.


----------



## jd7 (Jun 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I took this to be a joke?? "Hmm the wee bastards, I swear there were so many of them in the little stream valley (12ft wide) at the farm in Cumbria where we used to stay that you could nearly walk across the valley on them, and the noise, deafening high pitch eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!"
> 
> But I don't get it!
> 
> Jack



You might not get it/them, but they might get you ... and I think you'll find that would be no joke 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midge


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 2, 2018)

WOW, that's no joke. Now I'm scared to come - but could they be worse than the swarms of mosquitoes we have here!? Is there repellent that works? 


R1-7D V nice. Prefer the first but I know what you mean having been similarly above Jasper. To be within a few hours driving distance of both is super and always a welcomed visit but I still prefer venturing more deeply into BC.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi Jack. 
Oh, no joke mate  the wee bastards are midges, https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highland_midge bite like a mossie but so much smaller, about 2 or 3 midges to a mossie! I’m sure anything that protects you from mossies will protect against midges too! 
If you are being fed any of the footage of the Isle of Man TT, have a look at it, there are several shots of a shimmering fog over the road, midges! ;D plus’s the racing is pretty darn good to boot! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> I took this to be a joke?? "Hmm the wee bastards, I swear there were so many of them in the little stream valley (12ft wide) at the farm in Cumbria where we used to stay that you could nearly walk across the valley on them, and the noise, deafening high pitch eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!"
> 
> But I don't get it!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi R1-7D. 
Very nice shots, lovely colours. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 2, 2018)

Lovely shots R1-7D - particularly like that second one.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, R1-7D.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 2, 2018)

Thank you for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 2, 2018)

Bodie
a one-shot pano with the 5DS. LOL



Canon 5DS / Bodie Mine Dist Tour 1 shot panorama © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice historic shot!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2018)

Very impressive details in that picture. 8)


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice shot Keith! Looks like a Western movie set!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks  The details are a bit lost with atmospherics, but the 5DS did pretty good.




Bodie pano with Canon 5DS © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jun 3, 2018)

Very nice.
All we need is either Clint or Marion Morrison to complete the picture ;D!
-r



KeithBreazeal said:


> Thanks  The details are a bit lost with atmospherics, but the 5DS did pretty good.


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 6, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Bodie
> a one-shot pano with the 5DS. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice shot!


----------



## Durf (Jun 7, 2018)

Here's a shot I took this morning over by Franklin, NC......

Used a 6Dii with a Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 lens


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2018)

Very nice picture, Durf.


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 7, 2018)

Durf said:


> Here's a shot I took this morning over by Franklin, NC......
> 
> Used a 6Dii with a Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 lens


Great shot, Durf!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 8, 2018)

My first Building Panoramics pano shot with the 5Ds, Bamburgh Castle at sunset on the North East Coast of England. Four vertical frames to make a 150 mp image - pretty big !

5Ds + Tamron 85 SP VC 1.8 @ f/6.3, 1/125, ISO 200


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2018)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Sporgon.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 8, 2018)

OK to post with my non-canon body? (My 80D usually is used for Tele purposes)


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi K-amps. 
Not my place to say yes or no, but I don’t see a problem and you wouldn’t be the first to post with non Canon gear and you do own Canon, at least one other is a purely Nikon shooter, he does take great shots and is a valuable contributor to the site! 

Cheers, Graham. 



K-amps said:


> OK to post with my non-canon body? (My 80D usually is used for Tele purposes)


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 11, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture. Well done, Sporgon.



Many thanks Click !


----------



## stevelee (Jun 12, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Very nice.
> All we need is either Clint or Marion Morrison to complete the picture ;D!
> -r



I recently read a post in which a woman was telling about going home with a friend at college (or something like that) and was really impressed by their house. The friend told her that her uncle (great-uncle?) Marion had given it to them. OK, so I don't remember it perfectly. But what sticks with me is her telling that only later did it dawn on her who "Uncle Marion" was.


----------



## Vern (Jun 12, 2018)

Backpacking in Yosemite last week. Half dome at sunset from North dome. 5DSR, ISO 100, 16-35 III, f8, HDR.


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2018)

Beautiful. Well done, Vern.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 12, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> My first Building Panoramics pano shot with the 5Ds, Bamburgh Castle at sunset on the North East Coast of England. Four vertical frames to make a 150 mp image - pretty big !
> 
> 5Ds + Tamron 85 SP VC 1.8 @ f/6.3, 1/125, ISO 200



That's a beauty! How big was the stitched TIFF ????


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 13, 2018)

Vern said:


> Backpacking in Yosemite last week. Half dome at sunset from North dome. 5DSR, ISO 100, 16-35 III, f8, HDR.


Stunner!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 13, 2018)

GammyKnee said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > My first Building Panoramics pano shot with the 5Ds, Bamburgh Castle at sunset on the North East Coast of England. Four vertical frames to make a 150 mp image - pretty big !
> ...



Thanks Gammy ! Well it was vulgar really, 835 meg as cropped, or 70" across at 240 dpi  Also I had to shoot this using the 85 a little like a shift lens; shot in portrait the castle was right at the top of the frame to avoid pointing the camera upwards, so I intended to bin the bottom half of the frame. I then had to reshoot the scene again, this time with the camera pointed up to get the amount of sky I wanted for the final framing. 

I bought the 5DS for it's colour definition really, given the limitations of the Bayer Array chip, rather than outright resolution, and I didn't work on the full size image. I have to say that when using the camera with a good lens, such as the Tammy 85 SP, and a solid, studio tripod, the results are quite stunning in quality.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 13, 2018)

Interesting!

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sporgon said:
 

> My first Building Panoramics pano shot with the 5Ds, Bamburgh Castle at sunset on the North East Coast of England. Four vertical frames to make a 150 mp image - pretty big !
> 
> 5Ds + Tamron 85 SP VC 1.8 @ f/6.3, 1/125, ISO 200



Lovely Image Sporgon


----------



## eml58 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sunset over a Tuscan Abbey, Central Tuscany.

H6D 100c


----------



## lion rock (Jun 14, 2018)

This is also a pano.
-r


----------



## slclick (Jun 14, 2018)

A few minutes later or an ND filter? Poipu Beach, Kauai


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 14, 2018)

slclick said:


> A few minutes later or an ND filter? Poipu Beach, Kauai


Great shots!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 14, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > A few minutes later or an ND filter? Poipu Beach, Kauai
> ...



Both v nice, prefer #2.

Riley and Edward, v nice shots.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks Jack.

While at it, one more.
-r


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Sunset over a Tuscan Abbey, Central Tuscany.
> 
> H6D 100c



Lovely shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2018)

slclick said:


> A few minutes later or an ND filter? Poipu Beach, Kauai



Very nice. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2018)

Very nice pictures, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 14, 2018)

Appreciate the comment. Thanks.
-r



Click said:


> Very nice pictures, lion rock.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 14, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Sunset over a Tuscan Abbey, Central Tuscany.
> 
> H6D 100c



Very nice!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 14, 2018)

Riley, once again I'm envying you!

Jack


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 14, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Sunset over a Tuscan Abbey, Central Tuscany.
> 
> H6D 100c



Very nice! Love the silhouette and sky!


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 14, 2018)

slclick said:


> A few minutes later or an ND filter? Poipu Beach, Kauai



Beautiful! Makes me want to go back to Kauai! Last time I was there was about 16 years ago :'(


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 14, 2018)

Vern said:


> Backpacking in Yosemite last week. Half dome at sunset from North dome. 5DSR, ISO 100, 16-35 III, f8, HDR.



Beautiful shot! I feel like this should be one of the included Mac wallpapers.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 14, 2018)

Jack,
No, don't be.
My travel budget, time and funding are exhausted this year. Shame.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, once again I'm envying you!
> 
> Jack


----------



## slclick (Jun 14, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > A few minutes later or an ND filter? Poipu Beach, Kauai
> ...



We were married there 18 years ago and have been trying to get back and then we found ourselves there twice in the last 6 months, amazing!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 14, 2018)

That's romantic!
-r



slclick said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 19, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > My first Building Panoramics pano shot with the 5Ds, Bamburgh Castle at sunset on the North East Coast of England. Four vertical frames to make a 150 mp image - pretty big !
> ...



Many thanks Edward. 

Love your sunset silhouette too. Is that Spieve di Spaltenna ? There's quite a few abbeys in Tuscany. 

Here's a shot that I got from a recent rather disappointing visit to Scotland. I should have stayed more over on the West. Must get to Skye sometime soon.

5DS + EF 28/2.8 IS, 1/20, f/10/ ISO100


----------



## lion rock (Jun 19, 2018)

Wonderful shot, Sporgon!
-r



Sporgon said:


> Many thanks Edward.
> Love your sunset silhouette too. Is that Spieve di Spaltenna ? There's quite a few abbeys in Tuscany.
> Here's a shot that I got from a recent rather disappointing visit to Scotland. I should have stayed more over on the West. Must get to Skye sometime soon.
> 5DS + EF 28/2.8 IS, 1/20, f/10/ ISO100


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 19, 2018)

slclick said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



That’s terrific! It really is a paradise there.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 19, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Very nice, Sporgon!


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2018)

Very nice picture, Sporgon.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 23, 2018)

Quebec city


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2018)

Beautiful picture, K-amps.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 23, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, K-amps.



+1, was there last summer; very interesting and scenic location!

Jack


----------



## K-amps (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks guys!

The location is the bottom of the fields of Abraham


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 23, 2018)

K-amps said:


> Quebec city


Paradise!


----------



## cayenne (Jun 26, 2018)

K-amps said:


> Quebec city



Wow...just wow!!

That one really speaks to me...great composition, I like the post processing, really jumps out at you, colorful!!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 30, 2018)

R1-7D, Lion Rock, Click: many thanks guys.

Love the tonal quality in K-amps Quebec shot, nicely done. Pentax ?

In the few minutes of light that I had at Loch Morlich I got a slightly earlier shot; here it is, this time on the Tamron 45 SP. Of the two I think I prefer this one.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 30, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> In the few minutes of light that I had at Loch Morlich I got a slightly earlier shot; here it is, this time on the Tamron 45 SP. Of the two I think I prefer this one.



I liked the first one, but I like this one much more; the smoother water and absence of rocks let my eyes go straight to the distant shoreline for the payoff. Cracking shot!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 30, 2018)

Beautiful!
-r



Sporgon said:


> In the few minutes of light that I had at Loch Morlich I got a slightly earlier shot; here it is, this time on the Tamron 45 SP. Of the two I think I prefer this one.


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2018)

Very nice picture, Sporgon.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 1, 2018)

A wet & wild day at the Bodie State Park. Thunderstorms all day with a small break late in the afternoon.
Canon EOS M5, 11-22mm.



Wet &amp; Wild Bodie © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2018)

Dramatic photo.
Good combo for shooting. (I only with it works a bit faster.)
-r



KeithBreazeal said:


> A wet & wild day at the Bodie State Park. Thunderstorms all day with a small break late in the afternoon.
> Canon EOS M5, 11-22mm.


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2018)

Very nice B&W, Keith.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 1, 2018)

K-amps said:


> Quebec city



Beautiful sunset! Love the colours!


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 1, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> A wet & wild day at the Bodie State Park. Thunderstorms all day with a small break late in the afternoon.
> Canon EOS M5, 11-22mm.
> 
> 
> ...



Very dramatic! The sky looks like there's a big storm coming. Nice capture!


----------



## Vern (Jul 1, 2018)

Vern said:


> Backpacking in Yosemite last week. Half dome at sunset from North dome. 5DSR, ISO 100, 16-35 III, f8, HDR.



still working on these - a bit wider view from a few minutes earlier. trying to decide on which of these to print. opinions?


----------



## ykn123 (Jul 1, 2018)

"into the light" OR "how I imagine river Styx" - north sea on dutch isle "Texel" May 2018


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2018)

Very nice picture, ykn123.


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2018)

Vern said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > Backpacking in Yosemite last week. Half dome at sunset from North dome. 5DSR, ISO 100, 16-35 III, f8, HDR.
> ...



I prefer the second one. Beautiful picture, Vern.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks for the nice comments guys!


----------



## Vern (Jul 2, 2018)

Click said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > Vern said:
> ...



thanks, Click


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 3, 2018)

GammyKnee said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > In the few minutes of light that I had at Loch Morlich I got a slightly earlier shot; here it is, this time on the Tamron 45 SP. Of the two I think I prefer this one.
> ...



Many thanks Paul and Lion Rock. This one was shot on the 45mm, the first one was 28mm and in truth I'm not really a fan of wide angle lenses for landscape, at least not in the 2:3 format.


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 4, 2018)

Having finally gotten round to conducting some AFMA, and had time and inclination to take photos for the first time in about 6 months, I went looking or some landscapes, shot in the middle of the day so really harsh light.




Heybridge Basin by Matt, on Flickr




Heybridge Basin by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2018)

Nice pictures, Matt.


----------



## Durf (Jul 5, 2018)

"Sunrise, 4th of July 2018"

I took this photo this morning on my way to work, it was a remarkable sunrise for sure!


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2018)

Beautiful sky. Nicely done, Durf.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 5, 2018)

This came out quite nice:


----------



## JuanMa (Jul 5, 2018)

The color photo was taken with a Canon New-F1 in 1987 during a trip to USA, this was en route to Yosemite. I have to words to describe the Yosemite, Impressive and beautiful.


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2018)

tpatana said:


> This came out quite nice:



Beautiful picture, tpatana.


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2018)

Very nice series, JuanMa. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## JuanMa (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank you, click


----------



## telemaq76 (Jul 6, 2018)

skogafoss, iconic spot of iceland, hard to be creative with this spot, shooted one billion time


----------



## lion rock (Jul 6, 2018)

Wow!
-r



telemaq76 said:


> skogafoss, iconic spot of iceland, hard to be creative with this spot, shooted one billion time


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi Telemaq. 
You say this and yet you have created this very emotive image. 

Cheers, Graham. 



telemaq76 said:


> skogafoss, iconic spot of iceland, hard to be creative with this spot, shooted one billion time


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Telemaq.
> You say this and yet you have created this very emotive image.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



+1

Nicely done, telemaq76.


----------



## Mooney (Aug 17, 2018)

Sunrise at the Canadian Rockies. Taken in the Icefields Parkway that is between Banff and Jasper National Park.


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2018)

Very nice picture, Mooney.


----------



## Mooney (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks! Barely scratched the surface in that area.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 17, 2018)

Mooney said:


> Sunrise at the Canadian Rockies. Taken in the Icefields Parkway that is between Banff and Jasper National Park.



Excellent shot Mooney! Captures the early morning mood so well ... Nice layering too
Wiebe.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 18, 2018)

This was a sunrise panoramic that I shot on the G1X mounted on a Manfrotto Befee tripod. It's a four vertical frame stitch, so the full size image is about the same as the 5Ds across. It's not quite as good as that camera when used like this, probably due to the lens, but it's close. 

It's Llyn (lake) Gwynant in North Wales with Snowdon just visible in the magenta glow to the left.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2018)

Very nice picture, Sporgon. Nicely done.


----------



## bluediablo (Aug 19, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> This was a sunrise panoramic that I shot on the G1X mounted on a Manfrotto Befee tripod. It's a four vertical frame stitch, so the full size image is about the same as the 5Ds across. It's not quite as good as that camera when used like this, probably due to the lens, but it's close.
> 
> It's Llyn (lake) Gwynant in North Wales with Snowdon just visible in the magenta glow to the left.



Beautiful photo!


----------



## lion rock (Aug 20, 2018)

Sporgon,
Beautiful place, beautiful time. Captured excellently.
-r


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 26, 2018)

@Click, bluediablo & lionrock: many thanks for your kind comments. I still enjoy using the G1X as a camera for stitching, doesn't leave me wanting. Unlike the 1" sensor cameras where to my eye the images always _look _like they've come from a small sensor camera.


----------



## larusejunior (Aug 28, 2018)

@Mooney @telemaq76 @Sporgon : nice shots !!!


----------



## amorse (Aug 31, 2018)

Great photos from everyone here! I've been on CR for a bit now, and this is the first time I've actually realized that there was a landscape topic in here! Here's one of my favourites from last year - Tombstone Territorial Park in the Yukon, Canada:


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 31, 2018)

amorse said:


> Great photos from everyone here! I've been on CR for a bit now, and this is the first time I've actually realized that there was a landscape topic in here! Here's one of my favourites from last year - Tombstone Territorial Park in the Yukon, Canada:
> [...]



Excellent landscape shot amorse! Great depth in the composition, sharp front to back, and beautiful lighting (certainly after PP ) 
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2018)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, amorse.


----------



## larusejunior (Sep 27, 2018)

amorse said:


> Great photos from everyone here! I've been on CR for a bit now, and this is the first time I've actually realized that there was a landscape topic in here! Here's one of my favourites from last year - Tombstone Territorial Park in the Yukon, Canada:



Stunning shot. Well done


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2018)

Very well done!


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Dec 13, 2018)

Brisbane Sunset by Tony, on Flickr



Brisbane at night by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2018)

Great shots, Tony.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Dec 13, 2018)

Click said:


> Great shots, Tony.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Durf (Dec 13, 2018)

Kind of a "Gray and Gloomy" shot over-looking Dillard, GA this morning.....still a great view though 

[_used my 6D2 with a Tamron 45mm f/1.8 lens for this image_]_

_


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2018)

Very nice shot, Durf.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Dec 25, 2018)

Xmas sunrise this morning from Australia, too many close calls with rogue waves hahaha

merry Xmas y'all!



Xmas Sunrise at Point Cartwright by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2018)

Beautiful picture.

Thank you Tony, Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Dec 25, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture.
> 
> Thank you Tony, Merry Christmas to you as well.



thank you Click


----------



## Monte (Dec 30, 2018)

Sunset on the Mara, Kenya.


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2018)

Lovely shot, Monte.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 1, 2019)

first sunrise of the year from down under



First Sunrise of 2019 by Tony, on Flickr



First Sunrise of 2019 pt2 by Tony, on Flickr

happy new year everyone


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Tony.

Happy New Year!


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 3, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Tony.
> 
> Happy New Year!



thanks Click happy new year to you too!


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 8, 2019)

all taken with my Sigma 50 ART



Sunflowers by Tony, on Flickr



Sunflowers by Tony, on Flickr



Sunflowers Pano by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2019)

Very nice series, Tony. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 8, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Tony. I especially like the second picture.



thanks Click 

hoping the flowers are still around for a month so I can attempt Milky Way rising above them


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 8, 2019)

basketballfreak6 said:


> first sunrise of the year from down under



They are both great pictures, but the second one is *REALLY!* great.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 9, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> They are both great pictures, but the second one is *REALLY!* great.



thank you Don!


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 14, 2019)

Brisbane City dawn (pano) and sunrise



Brisbane City Pano by Tony, on Flickr



Brisbane City Sunrise by Tony, on Flickr

the "sunrise" image was actually about 10-15 minutes after the sun has risen (quite high in the sky already hence blown out to the right), reason being before then the sky was completely clear (a bit boring) and out of nowhere these clouds came passing through


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Tony.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 15, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, Tony.



cheers Click


----------



## Geek (Jan 15, 2019)

Here are a couple from my our trip to the Tyrol region of Austria.

This one is the Inn river at Rattenburg.




Here another from a small town that I can't remember the name:


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2019)

Very nice shots, Tim. I especially like the second one.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 30, 2019)

from short Sydney trip last week



View from Pyrrmont Bay by Tony, on Flickr



Dawn pano view from Pyrmont Bay by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2019)

Lovely. Nicely done, Tony.


----------



## JuanMa (Jan 30, 2019)

basketballfreak6 said:


> Brisbane City dawn (pano) and sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! The image called Brisbane City Sunrise is fantastic.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 31, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, Tony.





JuanMa said:


> WOW! The image called Brisbane City Sunrise is fantastic.



thanks guys


----------



## JuanMa (Mar 20, 2019)

One taken years ago with a 20D and the old 80-200 F2.8


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2019)

JuanMa said:


> One taken years ago with a 20D and the old 80-200 F2.8



Nice composition.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 21, 2019)

A few from last night at Turf Fen Mill in Norfolk
Canon 5DIII ef 24-70 f2.8 L / 16-35IIL


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2019)

I really like your pictures, GMC. Well done!


----------



## JuanMa (Mar 21, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice composition.


Thanks Click


----------



## JuanMa (Mar 21, 2019)

@*GMCPhotographics, *Gorgeous images here*,* sky´s reflections are beautiful.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice scenics *JuanMa and GMC. I like the vibrant greens with the reddish, brown dirt. And the sunsets are beautiful.*


----------



## AaronT (Mar 22, 2019)

JaunMa showed a nice shot from a 20D. I have a few from my 5D back in 2008. They are from a road trip to Yellowstone in May. In order the photos are Devils Tower, Holy City, Oxbow Bend and a stream and clouds. I did reprocess the raw files in Capture One 11.


----------



## JuanMa (Mar 22, 2019)

@AaronT, Nice shots and absolutly beautiful landscapes. Proof that you can get gorgeous pictures no matter which camera is used.


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2019)

JuanMa said:


> Nice shots and absolutly beautiful landscapes.



+1

Nicely done, Aaron.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 22, 2019)

Click said:


> +1
> Nicely done, Aaron.


Thank you JaunMa and Click. Some more shots from the old 5D. The landscapes on the way to Yellowstone and in the Grand Tetons near Jackson Hole are incredible. Here is another open view of Devils Tower. From miles away on relatively flat ground you see it rising into the sky. Schwabacher Landing is fantastic. I walked about a half mile or so along a trail from a parking area to get this shot of the Tetons, avoiding fresh Bison "pies" and hoping I wouldn't meet any along the way. The last one is near the iconic spot where Ansel Adams took his famous Snake River shot of the Tetons. I couldn't wait weeks for some good clouds so this had to do.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 23, 2019)

basketballfreak6 said:


> from short Sydney trip last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful colours, and reflections Tony.


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Aaron. I especially like the first one.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 24, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Aaron. I especially like the first one.


Thanks Click. I had to look for awhile to find something to frame the tower.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Apr 29, 2019)

Been so slack



Wyaralong Sunset by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2019)

Lovely shot, Tony.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Apr 29, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, Tony.



Thanks Click!


----------



## JuanMa (May 5, 2019)

Here is one taken a couple of days ago with a 5DII and the 16-35 m2. It’s only a matter of a couple of weeks to have the green turned to yellow..


----------



## Click (May 5, 2019)

I really like your picture, JuanMa. Nicely done.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (May 6, 2019)

Milky Way Over Tibrogargan by Tony, on Flickr



Milky Way Over Tibrogargan by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 6, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Tony. I especially like the second one.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 6, 2019)

Great shots Tony. Given the time lapses (120seconds, I think?), were they taken using some sort of tracking system?
Thanks. Stoical.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (May 6, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Tony. I especially like the second one.
> 
> 
> StoicalEtcher said:
> ...




Thanks guys!

@StoicalEtcher yes I did! Lugged my tracker up the mountain with me as well haha, not fun having 10kg on your back hiking up in the dark. With wide angle just did a rough alignment and went from there. 2 min for the sky and 4 min for the foreground it was.


----------



## JuanMa (May 7, 2019)

@*basketballfreak6, *Beautiful colours. I’m particularly impressed by the colours and details of the trees. Very good job.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (May 7, 2019)

JuanMa said:


> @*basketballfreak6, *Beautiful colours. I’m particularly impressed by the colours and details of the trees. Very good job.


Thank you Juan!


----------



## asif4cph (May 8, 2019)

JRSJ said:


> Finally had some time. Here are some more landscape work I've done.




I am sorry but I can't see your photos.


----------



## asif4cph (May 8, 2019)

Sully said:


> Some beautiful work!
> 
> These are from a trip to Ireland ... I challenged myself to make the most out of my old school Minolta DiMAGE Xt (3.2MP). Here are some of my favorite (no PP, I kind of liked the darker, overcast, classic Ireland look..
> 
> ...



Wow! Ireland seems a really beautiful place. hope you enjoyed there.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 15, 2019)

basketballfreak6 said:


> from my Western Australia road trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, amazing!


----------



## basketballfreak6 (May 21, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> Wow, amazing!


Thank you! But now you make me want to go back hahaha


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Oct 28, 2019)

A few from my recent short weekend away at The Grampians in Victoria, Australia. Weather was pretty rubbish the entire weekend with rain/overcast/low hanging clouds and as a result missed out on a few spots we wanted to check out. Did have a few lucky breaks though with the plan B locations so at least came away with a few shots:



Reed Lookout by Tony, on Flickr



Reed Lookout by Tony, on Flickr



Boroka Lookout by Tony, on Flickr



MacKenzie Falls by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2019)

Awesome. Great shots. Well done, Tony.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Oct 28, 2019)

Click said:


> Awesome. Great shots. Well done, Tony.



Thanks Click!


----------



## bluediablo (Nov 14, 2019)

Sporgon said:


> Well it looks like with all the excitement of the EOS R and RF lenses not so many pictures are being posted on CR. On the Landscapes if it wasn't for Tony in Oct the last posting was in May !!
> 
> Anyway here's two of my latest panoramics, both taken in the Lake District. The first one is beside the River Brathay at sunrise, looking towards the iconic Langdale Pikes. 5DS + EF 35/2 IS, ISO 100, f/9, 1/50 Studio Manfrotto 058 tripod.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pano's! some very interesting landsacpe in the second shot.


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 15, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Sporgon.



Many thanks Click !



bluediablo said:


> Beautiful pano's! some very interesting landsacpe in the second shot.



Many thanks bluediablo. The English Lake District is a beautiful landscape, especially when it doesn't like up to its nickname of The Rain District ! Apparently, going back billions of years to the beginning of the planet, when all the land masses were one, it was a massive volcano around 20 miles high. What we are left with now is the base that has has millennia of further geological activity and weathering. Locally the rocky outcrops like the ones in the picture are known as Pikes; there are many of them in this area called Langdale.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 15, 2019)

Resolution and output size on the 5DS are so crazily high, that despite massive air diffusion and shooting at f/8, you can see four people on the top of Side Pike ( the crag in the right middle ground) and even see the colour of their clothes. You can also see people on the top of the mountains in the distance - the Langdale Pikes, though here they are just little vertical sticks


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sporgon said:


> Well it looks like with all the excitement of the EOS R and RF lenses not so many pictures are being posted on CR. On the Landscapes if it wasn't for Tony in Oct the last posting was in May !!
> 
> Anyway here's two of my latest panoramics, both taken in the Lake District. The first one is beside the River Brathay at sunrise, looking towards the iconic Langdale Pikes. 5DS + EF 35/2 IS, ISO 100, f/9, 1/50 Studio Manfrotto 058 tripod.
> 
> ...


Really like the second one!


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 16, 2019)

basketballfreak6 said:


> Really like the second one!


Many thanks Tony ! Between us we'll keep the thread going


----------



## pj1974 (Dec 16, 2019)

Here is an 11 photo panoramic image of "Second Valley" in South Australia.
My 2 year old daughter exploring in the rocks just in front of me.




Raw photos taken with my Canon 80D, ISO 100, 10mm, f/10 on my Sigma 8-16mm UWA lens.
Stitched together with Affinity Photo.

So many wonderful images in this thread.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2019)

Beautiful. Well done, pj1974.


----------



## pj1974 (Dec 17, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Well done, pj1974.



Many thanks, Click... really appreciate your comment!


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 19, 2019)

Here is a picture from lake constance in south Germany.
Taken short before sunrise the clouds reflected the sunlight onto the surface of the lake.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2019)

Lovely. I especially like the first one. Well done, Photorex.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year everyone from the land down under!



First Sunrise 2020 by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year!

Beautiful picture, Tony.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 1, 2020)

Click said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Beautiful picture, Tony.



Thank you Click same to you.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi Tony. 
Happy new year to you too, and to all here.
A very nice new year sunrise, our first sunrise was pea soup fog!

Cheers, Graham. 



basketballfreak6 said:


> Happy New Year everyone from the land down under!
> 
> by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 1, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tony.
> Happy new year to you too, and to all here.
> A very nice new year sunrise, our first sunrise was pea soup fog!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thank you Graham!


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 8, 2020)

Happy New Year to everyone

An early morning shot - one of the first times this "winter" that we've had sub-zero night time temperatures...


50D, EF-S17-55/2.8 at 20mm f/3.5
W.


----------



## JuanMa (Jan 8, 2020)

Coming with a picture and best whishes for the new year.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2020)

That's a very nice picture, JuanMa.


----------



## JuanMa (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks Click, I appreciate your comment.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 22, 2020)

I brushed the dust off my EOS 1NHS, loaded it with Ilford Pan F and stuck the Tamron 45mm f/1.8 SP on to see how it worked on the 1997 era camera. Worked perfect ! Says a lot for the sustainability of the EF mount. Two shots, one a three frame pano looking down into Little Thornwick Bay on the East coast of England, and the second a single frame looking North up the East coast and Bempton cliffs, famous for their sea birds and Puffins.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 22, 2020)

Great Givendale in the Yorkshire Wolds, England. 5D + 24-105 @28 as a five frame stitch.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi Sporgon. 
A couple of very evocative shots, film b&w seems to be so much more then a converted digital shot.

Cheers, Graham. 



Sporgon said:


> I brushed the dust off my EOS 1NHS, loaded it with Ilford Pan F and stuck the Tamron 45mm f/1.8 SP on to see how it worked on the 1997 era camera. Worked perfect ! Says a lot for the sustainability of the EF mount. Two shots, one a three frame pano looking down into Little Thornwick Bay on the East coast of England, and the second a single frame looking North up the East coast and Bempton cliffs, famous for their sea birds and Puffins.


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 24, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sporgon.
> A couple of very evocative shots, film b&w seems to be so much more then a converted digital shot.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks Graham ! In my case the jury is still out on 35mm B&W film against digital. I need to spend some time doing comparisons. The film can't compete in resolution and clarity but then that's not always what a picture is about !


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 24, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Sporgon.



Many thanks Click !


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 24, 2020)

Sure digital has film beat on so many levels, but I guess the organic nature of film is what gives it the look. 
Maybe it is just nostalgia talking, dad took quite a lot of b&w slides, every so often I load a cassette and run it through the projector.

Cheers, Graham. 



Sporgon said:


> Thanks Graham ! In my case the jury is still out on 35mm B&W film against digital. I need to spend some time doing comparisons. The film can't compete in resolution and clarity but then that's not always what a picture is about !


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 24, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Sure digital has film beat on so many levels, but I guess the organic nature of film is what gives it the look.
> Maybe it is just nostalgia talking, dad took quite a lot of b&w slides, every so often I load a cassette and run it through the projector.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Would that be Agfa DiaDirect ? Probably one of the finest grained films ever. 12 ASA I think it was. It scans really well !
Digital may give 35mm film a beating but 120 6x7 is another matter. I'm going to stick some Tri X in my Pentax 67 and see how it compares with the 5DS. Watch this space


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 19, 2020)

With all the talk of a 150mp camera here's a 150mp panoramic taken on the East Coast of England at Thornwick Bay. An obliging Cormorant sat on a rock on the right for me. I almost felt like AlanF


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2020)

Another very nice picture, Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 21, 2020)

Click said:


> Another very nice picture, Sporgon.


Many thanks click ! To get to this hidden cove without having to wade into the sea I had to go through this small sea arch. If you look closely you can see The Witch of Thornwick making a return clutching her baby. I hope it's not a bad omen for the future !
I thought I'd also attach a shot taken further out, looking down the Bempton Cliffs which are some of the highest chalk cliffs in England, about the same height as The White Cliffs of Dover, but considerably smaller than Beachy Head. Names you may have heard of !
All taken on MF B&W film.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 29, 2020)

Well with the world issues that we have with the coronavirus pandemic it looks like it's going to be both a tough and boring few months for everybody. Just before the police decided that exercising the dog didn't include going anywhere in a car I snuck out to Bempton Cliffs at 5 in the morning to get a shot of the sunrise on the cliffs. Actually the sun was more in my face than I had anticipated from looking at my sun compass, but I still got the sort of image that I was hoping for. The 5DS coped easily with the DR of the scene despite shooting straight into the rising sun which was about fifteen minutes after breaking the horizon. I lifted the highlights a fair bit in post to get the effect that I wanted, so the pressure there is not from limitations of the sensor. 

At this time of the year the Bempton Cliffs have the most remarkable amount of seabirds nesting and breeding - millions of them ! As the sun rose and they began to fly out the air was thick with them. There were a few puffins that I was pleased to see, lower down the cliff in the picture and I've attached a 100% crop of the image to show them. Considering this is the very edge of the frame I think the EF 35/2 IS did pretty well, although it was tripod mounted with no IS on. Tech details are 5DS with EF 35/2 IS, 100 ISO, 1/125 and f/8. 

The bit of headland jutting out at the top of the image on the horizon is Thornwick Bay, and the second picture is of the Thornwick caves. This was shot on MF film, Kodak Tri X, Pentax 67, 75 f/4.5 lens with an orange filter. One of these caves just around the headland opens out into a massive hollow under the headland the size of a cathedral ! I must try to get some shots in there some time, though time is limited due to the tides. In fact I had tallied too long when taking the caves and other shots round this headland as the tide was coming in faster than I had anticipated, and I ended up having to climb up some steep rocks to get back the way I'd come, lugging heavy film equipment and tripod in the process. Fortunately there was no one about to see me looking stupid. 

Hoping that all friends and associates on CR will take care and keep safe during this difficult time !


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2020)

Lovely shots, Sporgon.

Take care and stay safe, my friend.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi Sporgon.
Lovely shots, those puffins have picked (or been forced to use) a very narrow ledge!
I went out on the Sunday before the lockdown (after the social distancing started) to East Cowes seafront (a very quiet dead end road just down the road from home), grabbed a body and lens and legged it down on to the mud / sand and walked along all on my own, I was watching the people on the pavements, most were crossing over and walking round others with a wide berth, the ones who weren’t?
The little old ladies with their dogs, all stopping and chatting, and fussing each other’s dogs! Mind blown emoji needed!
Before ending up just down the road I tried some other ”remote” locations, there were more cars there than any three days from the last summer added together!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 1, 2020)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, Sporgon.
> 
> Take care and stay safe, my friend.


many thanks click, take care of yourself too !


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 1, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sporgon.
> Lovely shots, those puffins have picked (or been forced to use) a very narrow ledge!
> Cheers, Graham.



Many thanks Graham. The puffins are only small, about 30cm tall I think so they probably can't throw their weight about like the others when it comes to getting the best spots.Those Ganets are huge ! Where they are leads to a thin crevasse in the cliff, and it may have been a "blow hole" in past ages which then collapses in on itself. Apparently this is where the puffins breed. 

Look after yourself and stay safe.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 9, 2020)

A couple of panoramics and a single frame image, all shot on Canon 5DS with EF 35mm f/2 IS. One of these I have posted here before but realised that I'd put up an unedited image, so here's the real thing, albeit a small file.  Heading up to the Lake District again soon; looks like thundery weather so who knows what might happen


----------



## HenryL (Aug 9, 2020)

Well done! Really love that second one. Bet it would look great printed really large!


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2020)

Beautiful shots. Well done, Sporgon


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 10, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. Well done, Sporgon


Many thanks click


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 10, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Well done! Really love that second one. Bet it would look great printed really large!


Many thanks Henry. It does print beautifully, I've printed it 1m long. I've only got a couple of my own pictures mounted but this one might make it to a wall. To me, pictures have to be printed. It surprises me here on CR how many very keen and passionate photographers don't ever print their images.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 31, 2020)

Here's a shot of the iconic landfall Pikes in the English Lake Rain District, taken on 5DS and Tamron 45/1.8. I was looking to recreate a shot that was made by Francis Frith, an English photographer from the mid to late 1800s. It's rather reassuring to see that at least here not much has changed, but notice how over the 140 years or so the earth has been built up behind the wall, most probably to stop it from being swept away and the field flooded when the river is in spate. There is a little bridge over the river Brathay and I guess that there was one there then, because I think he must have set his camera and tripod up on the bridge.

I'm fascinated by how his very large format camera - it was probably 11 to 14" across, has given a wide angle view of the foreground yet compressed the background.


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2020)

Beautiful scenery. Well done, Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 3, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful scenery. Well done, Sporgon.


Many thanks click


----------



## Aussie shooter (Sep 13, 2020)

A recent sunrise from a road trip around Tasmania. This was shot on the East coast


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## AaronT (Sep 13, 2020)

I probably have posted this in a different forum but it's the first time here. Detroit skyline from across the Detroit river in Windsor, Ontario. The approx distance is about 2800 feet (850 Meters). Stitched from 19 photos from a 5DsR with a 150 mm Sigma macro at F6.7. I actually had to downsize it to print it 24x72 inches at 300 dpi. I have also shown two 100% crops.


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2020)

I really like this shot. Well done, Aaron.


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2020)

Beautiful. Great shot. Well done, Lucas.


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 6, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Great shot. Well done, Lucas.


thank you


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 8, 2020)

@Aussie shooter, do you have the raw of your Tasmania shot?, if so, can you attach the file?


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 8, 2020)

basketballfreak6 said:


> first sunrise of the year from down under
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @basketballfreak6 you are incredible


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2020)

Beautiful shot, Lucas.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Dec 8, 2020)

Lucas Tingley said:


> @basketballfreak6 you are incredible


Cheers mate too kind!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 8, 2020)

Lucas Tingley said:


> @Aussie shooter, do you have the raw of your Tasmania shot?, if so, can you attach the file?


I do have the RAW's(it was a 2 shot hdr) image but sorry. I NEVER put RAW files on line. Too risky these days. Once it is posted it is no longer mine


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 9, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> I do have the RAW's(it was a 2 shot hdr) image but sorry. I NEVER put RAW files on line. Too risky these days. Once it is posted it is no longer mine


 ok thanks though


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2020)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Lucas.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi Folks.
Happy new year to all! 
A couple of shots taken whilst trying out my new 16-35 f/4L, the first time I’ve been really happy with a landscape I have shot!
Yes breaking the rules by shooting in to the sun! 



4X3Z2249_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z2273_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

And a shot with some landscape that you might not expect to be taken with a 16-35mm lens!
Yes it’s posted elsewhere but not everyone visits all the threads!


4X3Z2257_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 2, 2021)

First ugh, "sunrise" from the land down under



First Light 2021 by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2021)

Very nice shot, Tony.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 2, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Tony.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 2, 2021)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Happy new year to all!
> A couple of shots taken whilst trying out my new 16-35 f/4L, the first time I’ve been really happy with a landscape I have shot!
> Yes breaking the rules by shooting in to the sun!
> ...


Hi Graham,
I've seen lots of pro-pictures shot into the sun, so you must be a pro instead of breaking rules 
However, without an eye-catcher in the foreground such as your Liah in the third picture you might consider cropping the first two into 'letterbox' panorama format; loosing some of the grass foreground and leading the eye of the viewers more to the wide expanse of the valley in your picture. With that your first picture would be even more interesting in my view  (as always, just my opinion...)
W.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi Nat. 
I like your advice, you give reasoned explanations, therefore it is constructive criticism.  Next time I fire up the pc I might give that a try. Thanks for taking the time to view and respond with thoughtful advice, and for being forward enough to post it.
I know some people are put off giving advice for fear of causing offence. 

Cheers, Graham.



Nat_WA said:


> Hi Graham,
> I've seen lots of pro-pictures shot into the sun, so you must be a pro instead of breaking rules
> However, without an eye-catcher in the foreground such as your Liah in the third picture you might consider cropping the first two into 'letterbox' panorama format; loosing some of the grass foreground and leading the eye of the viewers more to the wide expanse of the valley in your picture. With that your first picture would be even more interesting in my view  (as always, just my opinion...)
> W.


----------



## OskarB (Aug 3, 2021)

One of my favorite trips. Bagan, Myanmar, March 2020.

7DII, Sigma 17-70/2.8-4.0 C


----------



## SteveC (Aug 3, 2021)

OskarB said:


> One of my favorite trips. Bagan, Myanmar, March 2020.
> 
> 7DII, Sigma 17-70/2.8-4.0 C
> View attachment 199373


Absolutely stupafying picture.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2021)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Oskar.


----------



## OskarB (Aug 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture. Well done, Oskar.


Thank you Steve and Click!


----------

